# hilo oficial de los bullates de forera III



## barullo (6 Ago 2019)

Como ya hicimos otros años por aqui vamos a ver cómo son por detrás nuestras conforeras del alma...

La cosa es sencilla: la forera que lo desee se hace una foto del culo y la postea unos pocos minutos tras lo cual la borra por temas de seguridad.


Si alguna lo desea poner pero no quiere que se sepa de su identidad yo gustosamente lo pondré por ella con el compromiso de borrar la foto en pocos minutos...pero logicamente me la tendrían que mandar por privado.

como sois muy cafres y rascanalgas os tengo que prevenir de que en ningún caso se puede citar las fotos, y de ser citadas se pedirá a moderación que borre el mensaje...con el pertinente baneo del hilo del infractor

respetad esta norma en beneficio de todos, porque si hay algo que desanima a las foreras es que se citen las fotos y que queden en el hilo, lo digo por experiencia.

Aqui debajo os dejo las "fiestas" que nos pasamos en anteriores hilos por si queréis echarles un hogo, higos de fruta:



Spoiler: hilos



Hilo oficial de los bullates de forera

Hilo oficial de los bullates de forera (II) veranito 2016


----------



## Sr.nadie (6 Ago 2019)

Se huelen los tatuajes


----------



## barullo (6 Ago 2019)

Sr.nadie dijo:


> Se huelen los tatuajes



En el tracas pocos verás yo creo, caraestaca


----------



## ApoloCreed (6 Ago 2019)

No quiero ser cenizo,pero no veo yo un hilo multipage aqui...

Multipeich en español


----------



## barullo (6 Ago 2019)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> No quiero ser cenizo,pero no veo yo un hilo multipage aqui...
> 
> Multipeich en español



Pues no lo seas, cansaliebres


----------



## Gonzalor (6 Ago 2019)

¡¡Que corra la lefa!!


----------



## Sr.nadie (6 Ago 2019)

Primer tatoo


----------



## barullo (6 Ago 2019)

Pues a pesar de los cenizos me han mandado una...

Pero no tiene tatuajes, asi que lo siento por ti, sr. Nadie


----------



## HARLEY66 (6 Ago 2019)

Da lo mismo citar o no. En este nuestro nuevo floro, si editas la foto desaparece en la cita.
Taluec


----------



## Sr.nadie (6 Ago 2019)

barullo dijo:


> Pues a pesar de los cenizos me han mandado una...
> 
> Pero no tiene tatuajes, asi que lo siento por ti, sr. Nadie



Mira más arriba, cabezabuque


----------



## barullo (6 Ago 2019)

Sr.nadie dijo:


> Mira más arriba, cabezabuque



Que esa es de pega, rascanalgas


----------



## barullo (6 Ago 2019)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Da lo mismo citar o no. En este nuestro nuevo floro, si editas la foto desaparece en la cita.
> Taluec



Pero a las floreras no les gusta


----------



## Delco (6 Ago 2019)

Sr.nadie dijo:


> Primer tatoo



Es de una titi con la que estuve, y sí, tenía un culo como para partir nueces.


----------



## HARLEY66 (6 Ago 2019)

barullo dijo:


> Aquí está la primera valiente que quiere conservar el anonimato



hombre...... la foto mola, pero si no se da el nick pierde toda la gracia..... para ver culos anónimos Google Imágenes está lleno...


----------



## Sr.nadie (6 Ago 2019)

Delco dijo:


> Es de una titi con la que estuve, y sí, tenía un culo como para partir nueces.



La calavera mola


----------



## barullo (6 Ago 2019)

Sr.nadie dijo:


> Yo le daba...



Que no cites, me cago en dios  

Borra la cita


----------



## Sr.nadie (6 Ago 2019)

barullo dijo:


> Que no cites, me cago en dios
> 
> Borra la cita



Eliminado, ha fuesido la emosion


----------



## barullo (6 Ago 2019)

Sr.nadie dijo:


> Eliminado, ha fuesido la emosion



Tranqui las cabras...

Tu si te emocionas responde debajo...y si yo también me la zumbaba holles


----------



## barullo (6 Ago 2019)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> hombre...... la foto mola, pero si no se da el nick pierde toda la gracia..... para ver culos anónimos Google Imágenes está lleno...



No me deja. Y tengo que cumplir con mi palabra.

¿qué te parece el tracas?


----------



## barullo (6 Ago 2019)

Delco dijo:


> Es de una titi con la que estuve, y sí, tenía un culo como para partir nueces.



¿llegó a ser forera?


----------



## HARLEY66 (6 Ago 2019)

barullo dijo:


> No me deja. Y tengo que cumplir con mi palabra.
> 
> ¿qué te parece el tracas?



Mola, pero ya te digo, culos anónimos veo por todas partes.....para mi pierde toda la gracia...


----------



## Delco (6 Ago 2019)

barullo dijo:


> ¿llegó a ser forera?



No. El hilo me ha hecho recordar esa foto (que tiene años ya)


----------



## barullo (6 Ago 2019)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Mola, pero ya te digo, culos anónimos veo por todas partes.....para mi pierde toda la gracia...



Pues yo si no supiera quién es me gustaría saberlo...y más teniendola por aqui cerquita

Si te parece poca gracia no te jode


----------



## HARLEY66 (6 Ago 2019)

Esto si es el concurso definitivo para floreras !!


----------



## 12Monkeys+1 (6 Ago 2019)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Esto si es el concurso definitivo para floreras !!



¡¡OH MY GOOOD...!! ......

¿Pero esas mugueres que tiene entre las piernas...? ¿una bolsa de goma..?


----------



## HARLEY66 (6 Ago 2019)

12Monkeys+1 dijo:


> ¡¡OH MY GOOOD...!! ......
> 
> ¿Pero esas mugueres que tiene entre las piernas...? ¿una bolsa de goma..?



A ver, que son cosas que pasan, eh....


----------



## Unlucky (6 Ago 2019)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Mola, pero ya te digo, culos anónimos veo por todas partes.....para mi pierde toda la gracia...



Menos mola no haber visto NADA.


----------



## 12Monkeys+1 (6 Ago 2019)

Chardilla Lola dijo:


> Menos mola no haber visto NADA.



Eso digo yo...


----------



## barullo (6 Ago 2019)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Esto si es el concurso definitivo para floreras !!



¿de dónde coño -nunca mejor dicho- has sacado eso? Jojojo


----------



## Unlucky (6 Ago 2019)

12Monkeys+1 dijo:


> Eso digo yo...



@barullo , queremos de ver qué ha pasado.


----------



## 12Monkeys+1 (6 Ago 2019)

barullo dijo:


> ¿de dónde coño -nunca mejor dicho- has sacado eso? Jojojo



... y dice que son cosas que pasan...


----------



## barullo (6 Ago 2019)

Chardilla Lola dijo:


> Menos mola no haber visto NADA.





12Monkeys+1 dijo:


> Eso digo yo...



Ahora no está la ajraciada...le pregúntare si la puedo repetir en otro momento

Anímate Lolita


----------



## Gonzalor (6 Ago 2019)

barullo dijo:


> ¿de dónde coño -nunca mejor dicho- has sacado eso? Jojojo



Luego dice que tiene mucho trabajo...


----------



## 12Monkeys+1 (6 Ago 2019)

Chardilla Lola dijo:


> @barullo , queremos de ver qué ha pasado.



Que hemos llegado tarde... como siempre.


----------



## Gonzalor (6 Ago 2019)

12Monkeys+1 dijo:


> ... y dice que son cosas que pasan...



Doy fe de ello


----------



## HARLEY66 (6 Ago 2019)

barullo dijo:


> ¿de dónde coño -nunca mejor dicho- has sacado eso? Jojojo



DE dónde lo voy a sacar ¿?¿? DE Vurvuja !!!


----------



## 12Monkeys+1 (6 Ago 2019)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Doy fe de ello



En mi vida he visto cosa semejante o parecida...


----------



## Gonzalor (6 Ago 2019)

Chardilla Lola dijo:


> @barullo , queremos de ver qué ha pasado.


----------



## barullo (6 Ago 2019)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Luego dice que tiene mucho trabajo...



El pulgoso este curra menos que el ángel de la guarda y ahora menos todavía


----------



## Gonzalor (6 Ago 2019)

12Monkeys+1 dijo:


> En mi vida he visto cosa semejante o parecida...



Es que no las exprimes lo suficiente...


----------



## HARLEY66 (6 Ago 2019)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Doy fe de ello



A vert, que yo en tiempos conocí a una señorita con la que todo iba bien hasta que se ponía a 4 patas.... a partir de ahí era como follarse una Zodiac olles.....
Lo jodido era poner cara de poker y no desconcentrarse


----------



## 12Monkeys+1 (6 Ago 2019)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Es que no las exprimes lo suficiente...



Yo, es que no dejo que cojan aire...


----------



## 12Monkeys+1 (6 Ago 2019)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> A vert, que yo en tiempos conocí a una señorita con la que todo iba bien hasta que se ponía a 4 patas.... a partir de ahí era como follarse una Zodiac olles.....
> Lo jodido era poner cara de poker y no desconcentrarse





Idiosincrasias de la anatomía femenina...


----------



## Gonzalor (6 Ago 2019)

12Monkeys+1 dijo:


> Yo, es que no dejo que cojan aire...



Eso es porque no juegas con ellas ni haces acrobacias...


----------



## HARLEY66 (6 Ago 2019)

12Monkeys+1 dijo:


> Yo, es que no dejo que cojan aire...



Ese es mi mico favorito !!!!


----------



## 12Monkeys+1 (6 Ago 2019)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Eso es porque no juegas con ellas ni haces acrobacias...



Anda que no...


----------



## Gonzalor (6 Ago 2019)

A ver, que nos estamos desviando del tema... ¿Esos bullates son para hoy o para mañana?


----------



## barullo (6 Ago 2019)

Gonzalor dijo:


> A ver, que nos estamos desviando del tema... ¿Esos bullates son para hoy o para mañana?



Mira arriba, brincapozas


----------



## Unlucky (6 Ago 2019)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Ese es mi mico favorito !!!!




Que sí, que sí..pero y las fotos?


----------



## HARLEY66 (6 Ago 2019)

Pues a la del culo a rayas le daba, eh ...


----------



## 12Monkeys+1 (6 Ago 2019)

barullo dijo:


> ...



OOOOOLE sus guebos... quiero decir nalgas...


----------



## barullo (6 Ago 2019)

Chardilla Lola dijo:


> Que sí, que sí..pero y las fotos?



Arriba petarda que la quitoooo


----------



## Gonzalor (6 Ago 2019)

barullo dijo:


> Mira arriba, brincapozas



Lo has puesto mientras escribía, listo. Encima que intentaba poner orden en tu hilo...


----------



## 12Monkeys+1 (6 Ago 2019)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Pues a la del culo a rayas le daba, eh ...



A mordiscos me la comía yo...


----------



## Unlucky (6 Ago 2019)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Pues a la del culo a rayas le daba, eh ...



Y yo, como a un cajón que no cierra.


----------



## barullo (6 Ago 2019)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Pues a la del culo a rayas le daba, eh ...



Tiene un azote cojonudo


----------



## Gonzalor (6 Ago 2019)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Pues a la del culo a rayas le daba, eh ...



Yo más


----------



## 12Monkeys+1 (6 Ago 2019)

barullo dijo:


> Tiene un azote cojonudo



Anda que no... turgente y recio como mandan los cánones.


----------



## Gonzalor (6 Ago 2019)

12Monkeys+1 dijo:


> Anda que no... turgente y recio como mandan los cánones.



Bien mantenido, se nota que hace deporte


----------



## Unlucky (6 Ago 2019)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Bien mantenido, se nota que hace deporte



Tiene pinta de ser vegetariana además.


----------



## barullo (6 Ago 2019)

¿Y en qué cojones podéis notar eso, listosdecorral?


----------



## 12Monkeys+1 (6 Ago 2019)

Chardilla Lola dijo:


> Tiene pinta de ser vegetariana además.



Vejerariana no sé, pero por ese culito me como lo que sea...


----------



## Gonzalor (6 Ago 2019)

Chardilla Lola dijo:


> Tiene pinta de ser vegetariana además.



Los plátanos que se habrá comido...


----------



## Unlucky (6 Ago 2019)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Los plátanos que se habrá comido...



Y más de un nabo...


----------



## 12Monkeys+1 (6 Ago 2019)

Chardilla Lola dijo:


> Y más de un nabo...



Y alguna que otra zanahoria... Quien sabe, a lo mejor hasta chorizos y alguna morcilla...


----------



## Unlucky (6 Ago 2019)

12Monkeys+1 dijo:


> Y alguna que otra zanahoria... Quien sabe, a lo mejor hasta chorizos y alguna morcilla...



O algún pepino. Aunque seguro que le van las salchichas.


----------



## 12Monkeys+1 (6 Ago 2019)

Chardilla Lola dijo:


> O algún pepino. Aunque seguro que le van las salchichas.



A saber... igual lleva una dieta mixta...


----------



## 12Monkeys+1 (6 Ago 2019)

Sea como sea que ese culito no pase hambre, por Dior.


----------



## 12Monkeys+1 (6 Ago 2019)

el melo dijo:


> ...
> 
> Aprended betazos



No es por nada pero deja mucho que desear...


----------



## Tagghino (6 Ago 2019)

Aprovecho para promocionar negocio


----------



## Bestiaju (7 Ago 2019)

Tagghino dijo:


> Aprovecho para promocionar negocio
> Ver archivo adjunto 136023



@Guilty Gear aprende..... aunque hay que reconocer que la chavala está mucho más buena que tú. 

Desde luego tu anuncio era mucho más cutre.


----------



## Sir Connor (7 Ago 2019)




----------



## barullo (7 Ago 2019)

@el melo aqui lo tienes caratrucha


----------



## el melo (7 Ago 2019)

Ahora ahora.... que raro, ayer postee un mensaje y lo borré luego y tal, por eso no me sañia el hilo... bueno, da igual


----------



## Gonzalor (7 Ago 2019)

el melo dijo:


> Ahora ahora.... que raro, ayer postee un mensaje y lo borré luego y tal, por eso no me sañia el hilo... bueno, da igual



Siempre puedes volver a ponerlo


----------



## barullo (7 Ago 2019)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Siempre puedes volver a ponerlo



Eso eso que la ponga que la ponga @el melo


----------



## barullo (7 Ago 2019)

el melo dijo:


> Ahora ahora.... que raro, ayer postee un mensaje y lo borré luego y tal, por eso no me sañia el hilo... bueno, da igual



Yo la llegué a ver ¿de qué forera era el culito amarillo ese?


----------



## el melo (7 Ago 2019)

barullo dijo:


> Yo la llegué a ver ¿de qué forera era el culito amarillo ese?



No esde ninguna forera, deberias saberlo y tal


----------



## barullo (7 Ago 2019)

el melo dijo:


> No esde ninguna forera, deberias saberlo y tal



No te preocupes, aceptamos pulpo como animal de compañia...

¿la vas a poner, brincapozas?


----------



## visaman (7 Ago 2019)

es un tío y lo sabemos


----------



## barullo (7 Ago 2019)

visaman dijo:


> es un tío y lo sabemos



Pues si es un tío le doy por culo no me jodas


----------



## visaman (7 Ago 2019)

que poca vista tienes


----------



## barullo (7 Ago 2019)

visaman dijo:


> que poca vista tienes



Jojojo


----------



## visaman (7 Ago 2019)

foreras, me aburro, mandarme fotos vuestras por mp y dejar de hacerle caso a este flajelador de nuncafollistas


----------



## tv eye (7 Ago 2019)




----------



## Cirujano de hierro (7 Ago 2019)

el melo dijo:


> No esde ninguna forera, deberias saberlo y tal



La del bañador amarillo de ayer...tu mujera ya sabemos que no es, que tiene culo carpeta.


----------



## Unlucky (7 Ago 2019)

Cirujano de hierro dijo:


> La del bañador amarillo de ayer...tu mujera ya sabemos que no es, que tiene culo carpeta.



¡Ciru!
Cuánto tiempo sin leerte.
¿Quieres ver una foto mía?


----------



## Gonzalor (7 Ago 2019)

Chardilla Lola dijo:


> ¡Ciru!
> Cuánto tiempo sin leerte.
> ¿Quieres ver una foto mía?



Yo sí


----------



## Unlucky (7 Ago 2019)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Yo sí



Pues vale.
Pero no sale el culo, aviso...


----------



## Sapere_Aude (7 Ago 2019)

Qué asco de chupipandi. Hilo en el que entráis, hilo que jodéis.

No sé por qué no os largáis de aquí, si sólo habláis entre vosotros...

Enviado desde mi LG-H815 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 12Monkeys+1 (7 Ago 2019)

Sapere_Aude dijo:


> Qué asco de chupipandi. Hilo en el que entráis, hilo que jodéis.
> 
> No sé por qué no os largáis de aquí, si sólo habláis entre vosotros...
> 
> Enviado desde mi LG-H815 mediante Tapatalk



Uy, que penita... el nene no tiene con quién hablar, cachisss...


----------



## barullo (8 Ago 2019)

Chardilla Lola dijo:


> Pues vale.
> Pero no sale el culo, aviso...



¿y la foto esa?


----------



## visaman (8 Ago 2019)

las fotos de ardilla son falsas y lo sabeis


----------



## Knispel Kurt (8 Ago 2019)

Sapere_Aude dijo:


> Qué asco de chupipandi. Hilo en el que entráis, hilo que jodéis.
> 
> No sé por qué no os largáis de aquí, si sólo habláis entre vosotros...
> 
> Enviado desde mi LG-H815 mediante Tapatalk



Enseña las tetas


----------



## Sr.nadie (8 Ago 2019)

visaman dijo:


> las fotos de ardilla son falsas y lo sabeis



Con carmín en honor a @Gonzalor


----------



## barullo (8 Ago 2019)

Cirujano de hierro dijo:


> La del bañador amarillo de ayer...tu mujera ya sabemos que no es, que tiene culo carpeta.



Sería la pollo at last o como cojones se diga


----------



## barullo (8 Ago 2019)

Sr.nadie dijo:


> Con carmín en honor a @Gonzalor



Con lo largo que es el nombre lo va a tener complicado para escribirlo en el tracas y encima al revés para que se entienda


----------



## Gonzalor (8 Ago 2019)

barullo dijo:


> Con lo largo que es el nombre lo va a tener complicado para escribirlo en el tracas y encima al revés para que se entienda



Cuánta envidia...


----------



## HARLEY66 (8 Ago 2019)

Cirujano de hierro dijo:


> La del bañador amarillo de ayer...tu mujera ya sabemos que no es, que tiene culo carpeta.



Es la pollo tú!!
La muguert está mas derroida


----------



## barullo (8 Ago 2019)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Cuánta envidia...



Jajaja  

¿qué dices caratrucha? si buceas por veteranos encontrarás un antigüo hilo mio sobre tetas de forera con unas peras muy bonitas dedicadas con mi nick de aquella época en la foto...

Tú ni habías "nacido" todavía


----------



## el melo (8 Ago 2019)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Es la pollo tú!!
> La muguert está mas derroida



Pero..... pero.... tu que sabrás!!!


----------



## barullo (8 Ago 2019)

el melo dijo:


> Pero..... pero.... tu que sabrás!!!



Acláralo, listocorral que siempre nos dejas en ascuas


----------



## el melo (8 Ago 2019)

barullo dijo:


> Acláralo, listocorral que siempre nos dejas en ascuas



Era la pollo goder!!!

Ah, y mi muguer no tiene culo carpeta ni esta derroida


----------



## barullo (8 Ago 2019)

el melo dijo:


> Era la pollo goder!!!
> 
> Ah, y mi muguer no tiene culo carpeta ni esta derroida



¿Como? jojojo


----------



## el melo (8 Ago 2019)

barullo dijo:


> ¿Como? jojojo



Jarlin tiene buena vista el hijoputa....


----------



## barullo (8 Ago 2019)

el melo dijo:


> Jarlin tiene buena vista el hijoputa....



Yo la había visto aqui y en otro sitio...

Pero vamos que con carpeta o sin ella melafo...

a la de amarillo ojo


----------



## Gonzalor (8 Ago 2019)

barullo dijo:


> Jajaja
> 
> ¿qué dices caratrucha? si buceas por veteranos encontrarás un antigüo hilo mio sobre tetas de forera con unas peras muy bonitas dedicadas con mi nick de aquella época en la foto...
> 
> Tú ni habías "nacido" todavía



Yo no entro en veteranos, que es pecado, me lo dijo el cura de mi pueblo  
Además, soy demasiado joven para meterme allí.


----------



## barullo (8 Ago 2019)

@el melo


----------



## Unlucky (8 Ago 2019)

barullo dijo:


> @el melo



Qué pelazo!!


----------



## Pantxin (8 Ago 2019)

barullo dijo:


> @el melo



oleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11


----------



## barullo (8 Ago 2019)

Pantxin dijo:


> oleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11



Que no citéis los post que llevan foto joder, que ya lo he explicado en el inicio, cansaliebres


----------



## Pantxin (8 Ago 2019)

barullo dijo:


> Que no citéis los post que llevan foto joder, que ya lo he explicado en el inicio, cansaliebres



perdon.
Es que es la primera foto que pude ver y me pudo la emocion.
Lo siento


----------



## 12Monkeys+1 (8 Ago 2019)

barullo dijo:


> Que no citéis los post que llevan foto joder, que ya lo he explicado en el inicio, cansaliebres



Pero si no sale nada al borrarlos, caraestaca...

Por cierto, he vuelto a llegar tarde. Debe ser una maldición...


----------



## barullo (8 Ago 2019)

12Monkeys+1 dijo:


> Pero si no sale nada al borrarlos, caraestaca...



Es una norma que ya respetabamos en el vBulletin y es por motivos de seguridad...

Por favor no deis por culo con eso ni porfieis


----------



## 12Monkeys+1 (8 Ago 2019)

barullo dijo:


> Es una norma que ya respetabamos en el vBulletin y es por motivos de seguridad...
> 
> Por favor no deis por culo con eso ni porfieis



A mi no me mires... yo he borrado la foto antes de citar.


----------



## Unlucky (8 Ago 2019)

barullo dijo:


> Es una norma que ya respetabamos en el vBulletin y es por motivos de seguridad...
> 
> Por favor no deis por culo con eso ni porfieis




Es verdad. No olvidéis que esto es burbuja y ninguno vamos bien de la cabeza, y aunque estén un rato, a la forera que sea no le hará ni puta gracia que sus fotos acaben por el ático o veteranos toda a vida...


----------



## Máximo Décimo Hispanio (8 Ago 2019)

Aqui se enseña el culo?


----------



## 12Monkeys+1 (8 Ago 2019)

Palomeke dijo:


> Aqui se enseña el culo?



Más o menos...

Y las tetas también.


----------



## Unlucky (8 Ago 2019)

Palomeke dijo:


> Aqui se enseña el culo?




Si eres forera, rabo en mano nos hallamos esperando tu foto.


----------



## barullo (8 Ago 2019)

12Monkeys+1 dijo:


> A mi no me mires... yo he borrado la foto antes de citar.



Te respondo a lo que me has dicho: que aunque no se vean tras editar o borrar no hay que citar...

Y mucho menos si está la foto visible claro


----------



## el melo (8 Ago 2019)

Ostiaputa


----------



## el melo (8 Ago 2019)

No he visto nada


----------



## el melo (8 Ago 2019)

@barullo filldeputa!!!!


----------



## barullo (8 Ago 2019)

el melo dijo:


> @barullo filldeputa!!!!



Que te godan, puto cagalindes


----------



## el melo (8 Ago 2019)

Ya te vale puto caracandao...... nunca mas te enviaré fotos de churris por mp


----------



## barullo (8 Ago 2019)

@el melo mira qué azote atracatrenes:



Spoiler


----------



## el melo (8 Ago 2019)

Hijoputa!!!!


----------



## el melo (8 Ago 2019)

Venga


----------



## barullo (8 Ago 2019)

ya ta


----------



## Unlucky (8 Ago 2019)

barullo dijo:


> @el melo mira qué azote atracatrenes:




Y esta es la forera media, a ver qué os habías creído.


----------



## barullo (8 Ago 2019)

Chardilla Lola dijo:


> Y estaes la forera media, a ver qué os habías creído.



Que no citéis, caratrucha


----------



## Unlucky (8 Ago 2019)

barullo dijo:


> Que no citéis, caratrucha



Ya he borrado. 
Se me ha pasado, tronchapeines. 

Perdón por el retraso, mis padres eran hermanos.


----------



## barullo (8 Ago 2019)

Chardilla Lola dijo:


> Ya he borrado.
> Se me ha pasado, tronchapeines.
> 
> Perdón por el retraso, mis padres eran hermanos.



¿Tú crees que el Melo ya se ha ido?


----------



## Máximo Décimo Hispanio (8 Ago 2019)

Chardilla Lola dijo:


> Si eres forera, rabo en mano nos hallamos esperando tu foto.



Lola, calzo rabo, no puedo?


----------



## 12Monkeys+1 (8 Ago 2019)

barullo dijo:


> ¿Tú crees que el Melo ya se ha ido?



Creo que está meando en el Cable...


----------



## barullo (8 Ago 2019)

12Monkeys+1 dijo:


> Creo que está meando en el Cable...



Pues se lo va a volver a perder


----------



## Unlucky (8 Ago 2019)

Palomeke dijo:


> Lola, calzo rabo, no puedo?



Si quieres enseñarlo...


----------



## barullo (8 Ago 2019)

Tachaaaaan!!! Bullas de florera 5 jotas holles


----------



## 12Monkeys+1 (8 Ago 2019)

barullo dijo:


> Tachaaaaan!!! Bullas de florera 5 jotas holles



Se te ha ido la mano con el adjunto...


----------



## Unlucky (8 Ago 2019)

barullo dijo:


> Tachaaaaan!!! Bullas de florera 5 jotas holles



¿Dónde?
Pomperillo...


----------



## Unlucky (8 Ago 2019)

Aquí nadie ve nada, pero el hilo tiene 3k de visitas...

Es muy fuerte todo esto.


----------



## barullo (8 Ago 2019)

12Monkeys+1 dijo:


> Se te ha ido la mano con el adjunto...



¿qué pasa? Lo he puesto y lo he quitado ¿no lo viste?


----------



## 12Monkeys+1 (8 Ago 2019)

barullo dijo:


> ¿qué pasa? Lo he puesto y lo he quitado ¿no lo viste?


----------



## HARLEY66 (8 Ago 2019)

barullo dijo:


> ¿qué pasa? Lo he puesto y lo he quitado ¿no lo viste?



Aun con la misma?


----------



## Máximo Décimo Hispanio (8 Ago 2019)

Chardilla Lola dijo:


> Si quieres enseñarlo...



Que lo enseñe barullo

Barullo, saca la anaconda!!!!!!!!


----------



## barullo (8 Ago 2019)

Palomeke dijo:


> Que lo enseñe barullo
> 
> Barullo, saca la anaconda!!!!!!!!



Nada de rabos aqui, andarríos...


----------



## barullo (8 Ago 2019)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Aun con la misma?



Se la he puesto al melongolo, que estaba atacado ¿no le has leido?


----------



## Unlucky (8 Ago 2019)

Palomeke dijo:


> Que lo enseñe barullo
> 
> Barullo, saca la anaconda!!!!!!!!



Acepto mps.
Tengo la bandeja limpita.

Os dejo una foto mía. 
Taluec


----------



## barullo (8 Ago 2019)

Chardilla Lola dijo:


> Si quieres enseñarlo...



Enseña tú el bullate, cuca, que no te tiras nada el pisto...

Por cierto he invitado al hilo a un par de foreras del ático...espero su visita


----------



## barullo (8 Ago 2019)

Hostia puta !!!!


----------



## Máximo Décimo Hispanio (8 Ago 2019)

MELAFOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## 12Monkeys+1 (8 Ago 2019)

Cagonla... porque me pillas lejos que sino te comía hasta las costuras...


----------



## Unlucky (8 Ago 2019)

barullo dijo:


> Enseña tú el bullate, cuca, que no te tiras nada el pisto...
> 
> Por cierto he invitado al hilo a un par de foreras del ático...espero su visita



Acabo de enseñar mi escote, ya si eso luego os subo una de mi bullate.


----------



## barullo (8 Ago 2019)

Chardilla Lola dijo:


> Acabo de enseñar mi escote, ya si eso luego os subo una de mi bullate.



Cuando quieras trufita


----------



## Máximo Décimo Hispanio (8 Ago 2019)

Enseña el nanas, Lola, que tengo que fregar, xD


----------



## Unlucky (8 Ago 2019)

barullo dijo:


> Cuando quieras trufita



¿Sabes que en anteriores ediciones fui musa del ático?
Si quieres subo esa de mi bulate, que fue épica.


----------



## 12Monkeys+1 (8 Ago 2019)

Chardilla Lola dijo:


> Acabo de enseñar mi escote, ya si eso luego os subo una de mi bullate.


----------



## barullo (8 Ago 2019)

Chardilla Lola dijo:


> ¿Sabes que en anteriores ediciones fui musa del ático?
> Si quieres subo esa de mi bulate, que fue épica.



Creo que ya sé cual es...venga venga


----------



## The Black Adder (8 Ago 2019)

Ummm... yo pasaba por aquí, y...


----------



## barullo (8 Ago 2019)

Spoiler: Cu-cuuu


----------



## HARLEY66 (8 Ago 2019)

barullo dijo:


>



este es tu culo, trufito?


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (8 Ago 2019)

Yo tengo un bullate de forera pero no lo verán vuestros ojos.


----------



## barullo (8 Ago 2019)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> este es tu culo, trufito?



Joder qué tocapelotas sois con lo de citar...

Al final entre que casi ninguna pone nada con su nick y lo cansinos que sois me voy a tener que guardar lo poco más que me mandan


----------



## barullo (8 Ago 2019)

Bowman dijo:


> Yo tengo un bullate de forera pero no lo verán vuestros ojos.



No no, ni queremos que lo pongas...

Aqui ponen ellas con su nick o si quieren permanecer en el anonimato me lo mandan a mi para que se lo ponga, caraestaca


----------



## HARLEY66 (8 Ago 2019)

barullo dijo:


> Joder qué tocapelotas sois con lo de citar...
> 
> Al final entre que casi ninguna pone nada con su nick y lo cansinos que sois me voy a tener que guardar lo poco más que me mandan



Yo he citado editando la foto, caraestaca, que no te enteras


----------



## barullo (8 Ago 2019)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Yo he citado editando la foto, caraestaca, que no te enteras



Pero que da igual, carahormiga, que he dicho 40 veces que no citéis post que lleven foto incluso tras quitarla...

Yo el vBulletin le conocía y tenía muchas lagunas de seguridad que Calopez fué parcheando malamente por culpa de Juankers que se sabían muchos trucos para acceder a info de usuarios y otras putadas...

Este que estamos no lo conozco de nada y seguro que tendrá fallos y lagunas que desconocemos y ni imaginamos, así que no vamos a ponerlo sencillo siendo confiados que luego vienen los aymadremias


----------



## Unlucky (8 Ago 2019)

barullo dijo:


> Joder qué tocapelotas sois con lo de citar...
> 
> Al final entre que casi ninguna pone nada con su nick y lo cansinos que sois me voy a tener que guardar lo poco más que me mandan



No te enfurruñes, trufito.

Mira mi foto mítica.



Spoiler



Y ya está


----------



## HARLEY66 (8 Ago 2019)

v


barullo dijo:


> Pero que da igual, carahormiga, que he dicho 40 veces que no citéis post que lleven foto incluso tras quitarla...
> 
> Yo el vBulletin le conocía y tenía muchas lagunas de seguridad que Calopez fué parcheando malamente por culpa de Juankers que se sabían muchos trucos para acceder a info de usuarios y otras putadas...
> 
> Este que estamos no lo conozco de nada y seguro que tendrá fallos y lagunas que desconocemos y ni imaginamos, así que no vamos a ponerlo sencillo siendo confiados que luego vienen los aymadremias



vaaaaaaale ansias, que eres un ansias...


----------



## HARLEY66 (8 Ago 2019)

a la Chardi MELAFOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

Y sin citar...., que al ansias le da un perreque...


----------



## barullo (8 Ago 2019)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> v
> 
> vaaaaaaale ansias, que eres un ansias...



¿te ha gustado mi culo? y de mi cholele ¿qué dices?


----------



## barullo (8 Ago 2019)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> a la Chardi MELAFOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> Y sin citar...., que al ansias le da un perreque...



Que no son ansias, listocorral, que si alguién se la guarda en 2 minutos pues que le aproveche, pero no vamos a dar posibilidad de que la rastreen porque seamos confiados y tolais en una plataforma que desconocemos...

Es simplemente eso


----------



## barullo (8 Ago 2019)

Me abro que me quedo sin batería...

Cucas no pongáis foto ahora que ya tendría cojones que me la perdiera...

Posdata: vaya azote que tiene la Lola jojojo


----------



## HARLEY66 (8 Ago 2019)

barullo dijo:


> Que no son ansias, listocorral, que si alguién se la guarda en 2 minutos pues que le aproveche, pero no vamos a dar posibilidad de que la rastreen porque seamos confiados y tolais en una plataforma que desconocemos...
> 
> Es simplemente eso



si yo tuviera el culo de la Chardi enseñaría también el cholele, que si va a conjunto debe ser gloria bendecida del Señor.
Ahí lo dejo....


----------



## Unlucky (8 Ago 2019)

barullo dijo:


> Que no son ansias, listocorral, que si alguién se la guarda en 2 minutos pues que le aproveche, pero no vamos a dar posibilidad de que la rastreen porque seamos confiados y tolais en una plataforma que desconocemos...
> 
> Es simplemente eso




En este nuevo foro, se guardan súper fácil, desde el ordenador o el móvil. 
Y como forera que sube fotos suyas, estoy contigo.


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (8 Ago 2019)

barullo dijo:


> No no, ni queremos que lo pongas...
> 
> Aqui ponen ellas con su nick o si quieren permanecer en el anonimato me lo mandan a mi para que se lo ponga, caraestaca



Para estaca la que tengo entre las piernas, no el micro pene que debes lucir tú.


----------



## HARLEY66 (8 Ago 2019)

Chardilla Lola dijo:


> En este nuevo foro, se guardan súper fácil, desde el ordenador o el móvil.
> Y como forera que sube fotos suyas, estoy contigo.



no te despistes y sacate una foto del hachazo, cuca


----------



## Unlucky (8 Ago 2019)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> no te despistes y sacate una foto del hachazo, cuca



No,, que ha dicho Barullo que no suba fotos si no está él. 
Y son sus costumbres y hay que respetarlas.


----------



## HARLEY66 (8 Ago 2019)

Chardilla Lola dijo:


> No,, que ha dicho Barullo que no suba fotos si no está él.
> Y son sus costumbres y hay que respetarlas.



y por mp?


----------



## Unlucky (8 Ago 2019)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> y por mp?




Vale, te mando un mp, por ser tú, eh?


----------



## Máximo Décimo Hispanio (8 Ago 2019)

Lola, tienes estropajo nanas o te has depilado tol potorro, digo, para ir calentando el palo


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (8 Ago 2019)

Chardilla Lola dijo:


> No te enfurruñes, trufito.
> 
> Mira mi foto mítica.
> 
> ...



Yo esperaba un culo o tetas y me encuentro esto!!


----------



## HARLEY66 (8 Ago 2019)

Chardilla Lola dijo:


> Vale, te mando un mp, por ser tú, eh?



Vale !!!!


----------



## Unlucky (8 Ago 2019)

Palomeke dijo:


> Lola, tienes estropajo nanas o te has depilado tol potorro, digo, para ir calentando el palo



Todo no, pero me hice el laser hace mucho.
Y ya no es la selva negra....

A todo esto, ¿Tú quién eres?


----------



## HARLEY66 (8 Ago 2019)

Bowman dijo:


> Yo esperaba un culo o tetas y me encuentro esto!!



pide perdón por el retraso


----------



## Unlucky (8 Ago 2019)

Bowman dijo:


> Yo esperaba un culo o tetas y me encuentro esto!!




Había culo, pero has llegado tarde.


----------



## Máximo Décimo Hispanio (8 Ago 2019)

Chardilla Lola dijo:


> Todo no, pero me hice el laser hace mucho.
> Y ya no es la selva negra....
> 
> A todo esto, ¿Tú quién eres?



Palomeke, pa servirla


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (8 Ago 2019)

barullo dijo:


> Joder qué tocapelotas sois con lo de citar...
> 
> Al final entre que casi ninguna pone nada con su nick y lo cansinos que sois me voy a tener que guardar lo poco más que me mandan




Las foreras pueden huír tanto si se las quotea y su foto queda para la posteridad (palabras tuyas), como si pasan 14 páginas sin que se vea nada y los foreros pasemos un kilo de estar chupipandeando para no ver una mierda.

O empiezan a verse culetes trabajados a base de forear pegadas a la silla con las cartucheras descolgadas por los asideros, o nos vamos y se les acaba el chollo de zorrear.

¡Deprisita porque polla en mano me hallo!


----------



## Unlucky (8 Ago 2019)

Palomeke dijo:


> Palomeke, pa servirla



A Dior y usté.
Póngame a los pies de su señora.


----------



## el melo (9 Ago 2019)

@barullo menuda foto de mierda y tal


----------



## Unlucky (9 Ago 2019)

el melo dijo:


> @barullo menuda foto de mierda y tal



Sube tú una de la pollo.


----------



## barullo (9 Ago 2019)

el melo dijo:


> @barullo menuda foto de mierda y tal



¿cual, brincapozas?  

La que te puse ayer del travieso ¿te gustó? ¿o me dices la de la forera con el chort?


----------



## visaman (9 Ago 2019)

queremos ver el culo de barullo con una bragafaja negra puesta, no homo


----------



## barullo (9 Ago 2019)

visaman dijo:


> queremos ver el culo de barullo con una bragafaja negra puesta, no homo



No homo dice el bujarron


----------



## barullo (9 Ago 2019)

@12Monkeys+1


----------



## Unlucky (9 Ago 2019)

barullo dijo:


> No homo dice el bujarron



Creo que eso solo quiere verlo él, yo no, gracias.


----------



## barullo (9 Ago 2019)

Chardilla Lola dijo:


> Creo que eso solo quiere verlo él, yo no, gracias.



Tú lo quieres ver pero sin bragafaja negra entiendo


----------



## Unlucky (9 Ago 2019)

barullo dijo:


> Tú lo quieres ver pero sin bragafaja negra entiendo



Y al natural si es posible...


----------



## barullo (9 Ago 2019)

Fijo que se lo ha perdido el rascanalgas


----------



## Máximo Décimo Hispanio (9 Ago 2019)

Chardilla Lola dijo:


> A Dior y usté.
> Póngame a los pies de su señora.



Soy viudo


----------



## 12Monkeys+1 (9 Ago 2019)

barullo dijo:


> Fijo que se lo ha perdido el rascanalgas



¿Porqué me llamas...?


----------



## barullo (9 Ago 2019)

12Monkeys+1 dijo:


> ¿Porqué me llamas...?



Jooooder


----------



## El_Consul (9 Ago 2019)

Queda inaugurado el hilo.

Doy fe.


----------



## Máximo Décimo Hispanio (9 Ago 2019)

Barullo, de un lameton a esa perraputa le separo los labios como Moises las aguas del mar rogo


----------



## 12Monkeys+1 (9 Ago 2019)

¡¡COOOJONES!! Cagonlá... ¿Y esta es forera...?


----------



## barullo (9 Ago 2019)

Se la va a bajar todo el foro antes de que la vean el monkys y el melongolo


----------



## 12Monkeys+1 (9 Ago 2019)

barullo dijo:


> Se la va a bajar todo el foro antes de que la vean el monkys y el melongolo



Quítala... ¡Quítala ya!


----------



## barullo (9 Ago 2019)

12Monkeys+1 dijo:


> ¡¡COOOJONES!! Cagonlá... ¿Y esta es forera...?



Esta es la que dice el rascanalgas del pulgoso que es mi culo


----------



## 12Monkeys+1 (9 Ago 2019)

Ozú mi arma... casi me da un infarto al verla...


----------



## barullo (9 Ago 2019)

12Monkeys+1 dijo:


> Ozú mi arma... casi me da un infarto al verla...



Es que la foto es de pinocho directamente...tiene telita


----------



## 12Monkeys+1 (9 Ago 2019)

barullo dijo:


> Es que la foto es de pinocho directamente...tiene telita



Ya ves... un poco más y tienes que ponerle un spoiler para proteger a los que padecen del corazón... Ufff, que apuros he pasado, creo que se me ha subido hasta el colesterol y todo.


----------



## barullo (9 Ago 2019)

12Monkeys+1 dijo:


> Ya ves... un poco más y tienes que ponerle un spoiler para proteger a los que padecen del corazón... Ufff, que apuros he pasado, creo que se me ha subido hasta el colesterol y todo.



Mira esta...rapido que la quito enseguida:



Spoiler


----------



## 12Monkeys+1 (9 Ago 2019)

¡¡So cabrón!! ...


----------



## 12Monkeys+1 (9 Ago 2019)

Esa es una de las foreras con pene que pululan por aquí ¿no?


----------



## 12Monkeys+1 (9 Ago 2019)

Ya me ha vuelto a bajar el colesterol y todo lo demás...


----------



## barullo (9 Ago 2019)

12Monkeys+1 dijo:


> Esa es una de las foreras con pene que pululan por aquí ¿no?



Es que no son foreras, son foreros andarríos  

Pero no se lo digas a nadie


----------



## Máximo Décimo Hispanio (9 Ago 2019)

Barullo, no enseñan nada, quiero que me devuelvas mi dinero o paga las perraputas


----------



## Máximo Décimo Hispanio (9 Ago 2019)

4 putas monjas que tiene aqui metidas Barullo, un puto timo


----------



## 12Monkeys+1 (9 Ago 2019)

Palomeke dijo:


> Barullo, no enseñan nada, quiero que me devuelvas mi dinero o paga las perraputas



llegas tarde... a mi me pasaba lo mismo.


----------



## Máximo Décimo Hispanio (9 Ago 2019)

12Monkeys+1 dijo:


> llegas tarde... a mi me pasaba lo mismo.



Que contrate 4 polacas de 20 años poniendo fotos y tiene el hilo con mas exito de vurvugha, no hay caracter emprendedor en este foro, todo moñadas, Barullo como empresario del porno es un puto desastre, promete mucho pero no da nada


----------



## HARLEY66 (9 Ago 2019)

barullo dijo:


> Esta es la que dice el rascanalgas del pulgoso que es mi culo



A ver, qué foto es?


----------



## 12Monkeys+1 (9 Ago 2019)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> A ver, qué foto es?



Siéntate antes y respira hondo... aparta los objetos punzantes y procura no morderte la lengua...


----------



## barullo (9 Ago 2019)

Palomeke dijo:


> Barullo, no enseñan nada, quiero que me devuelvas mi dinero o paga las perraputas



Pero si te estás poniendo morao, hijo de fruta


----------



## Unlucky (9 Ago 2019)

¿Es aquí donde se enseña cacho?
Acabo de salir de Carabanchel y vengo a buscar trabajo.


----------



## Máximo Décimo Hispanio (9 Ago 2019)

Chardilla Lola dijo:


> ¿Es aquí donde se enseña cacho?
> Acabo de salir de Carabanchel y vengo a buscar trabajo.



Tragas o escupes Lola?, es por ver el salario a pagarte, este floro es importante ese punto

Cuantas parafilias gastas?

A ver si eres una que mucho lirili, pero poco larala

Que a simple vista parece que te mueves menos que Epi y Blas en una cama velcro


----------



## Unlucky (9 Ago 2019)

Palomeke dijo:


> Tragas o escupes Lola?, es por ver el salario a pagarte, este floro es importante ese punto
> 
> Cuantas parafilias gastas?
> 
> ...



Depende de como sepa, me lo trago o lo escupo. Aunque soy más de que me lefen en la cara en plan cerdo.

No hago la estrella de mar y soy bastante dominante en todo.
Es decir, en la cama una fiera pero insoportable en el día a día. 

Me gustan los tacones, tengo muchos, y las medias, que no panties.

¿Qué más quieres saber, juaporl?


----------



## vagina salvaje (9 Ago 2019)

todavía no he visto nada de foreras, esto es un timo


----------



## kokod (9 Ago 2019)

Calopez enseña las tetas!


----------



## Unlucky (9 Ago 2019)

kokod dijo:


> Calopez enseña las tetas!



Y que pague la coca, primer aviso.


----------



## barullo (10 Ago 2019)

@Rizzo


----------



## barullo (10 Ago 2019)

@Rizzo no tengo todo el día, caratrucha


----------



## Rizzo (10 Ago 2019)

Ya la vi! Thx!!!!


----------



## barullo (10 Ago 2019)

Rizzo dijo:


> Ya la vi! Thx!!!!



Te pongo otras 2, que me tengo que iiir


----------



## barullo (10 Ago 2019)

Se acabó


----------



## barullo (10 Ago 2019)

Y por último @Rizzo 



Spoiler


----------



## Rizzo (10 Ago 2019)

La última la mejor sin duda!!!


----------



## HARLEY66 (10 Ago 2019)

Si no ponéis nada...... este jilo es un fraude !!!!


----------



## HARLEY66 (10 Ago 2019)

TRUFITO DIMISIÓN!!!!!


----------



## 12Monkeys+1 (10 Ago 2019)

Goderrrr... no me canso de verla... es, magnética.


----------



## 12Monkeys+1 (10 Ago 2019)

Creo que la voy a poner de fondo de pantalla...


----------



## HARLEY66 (10 Ago 2019)

12Monkeys+1 dijo:


> Creo que la voy a poner de fondo de pantalla...



Pásamela por mp, mico acaparador!!!


----------



## barullo (10 Ago 2019)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> TRUFITO DIMISIÓN!!!!!



Ninguna se atreve salvo 2 de incognito y la Ardilla con los balcones del otro día, así que sí, lo dejaremos caer...

La mayoría de floreras que enseñaban culo ya no están en burbuja desgraciadamente


----------



## HARLEY66 (10 Ago 2019)

barullo dijo:


> Ninguna se atreve salvo 2 de incognito y la Ardilla con los balcones del otro día, así que sí, lo dejaremos caer...
> 
> La mayoría de floreras que enseñaban culo ya no están en burbuja desgraciadamente



En época de Jipece era un no parar


----------



## 12Monkeys+1 (10 Ago 2019)

barullo dijo:


> Ninguna se atreve salvo 2 de incognito y la Ardilla con los balcones del otro día, así que sí, lo dejaremos caer...
> 
> La mayoría de floreras que enseñaban culo ya no están en burbuja desgraciadamente



Se han perdido las buenas costumbres...


----------



## barullo (10 Ago 2019)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> En época de Jipece era un no parar



Sí, y @Symphony Of Destruction que también se tiraba bien el pisto


----------



## HARLEY66 (10 Ago 2019)

12Monkeys+1 dijo:


> Se han perdido las buenas costumbres...



Aquí se veía hasta pezon, aquí lo dejo


----------



## HARLEY66 (10 Ago 2019)

barullo dijo:


> Sí, y @Symphony Of Destruction que también se tiraba bien el pisto



Menudo azote tenía en el culo la Sinfónica


----------



## barullo (10 Ago 2019)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Menudo azote tenía en el culo la Sinfónica



La Symphorosa era un escándalo de perica...

En muchos hilos de este rollo participó y nunca defraudó...

Recuerdo un día en mi hilo de las no registradas que puso una de los balcones que te pasas...y lo bueno fué que de todos los que parabamos allí -que eramos unos cuantos- sólo la ví yo y después no hubo manera de que repitiera


----------



## HARLEY66 (10 Ago 2019)

barullo dijo:


> La Symphorosa era un escándalo de perica...
> 
> En muchos hilos de este rollo participó y nunca defraudó...
> 
> Recuerdo un día en mi hilo de las no registradas que puso una de los balcones que te pasas...y lo bueno fué que de todos los que parabamos allí -que eramos unos cuantos- sólo la ví yo y después no hubo manera de que repitiera



Yo es que soy más de culos y se lo recuerdo de traca


----------



## Máximo Décimo Hispanio (10 Ago 2019)

Barullo pon 4 perraputas de pasion, 1º aviso


----------



## barullo (10 Ago 2019)

Palomeke dijo:


> Barullo pon 4 perraputas de pasion, 1º aviso



Paga la cuota, moroso


----------



## Unlucky (10 Ago 2019)

barullo dijo:


> Paga la cuota, moroso



¿Y a mi cuando me pagas?


----------



## 12Monkeys+1 (10 Ago 2019)

Chardilla Lola dijo:


> ¿Y a mi cuando me pagas?



¿En cash o en especie...?


----------



## Unlucky (10 Ago 2019)

12Monkeys+1 dijo:


> ¿En cash o en especie...?



En especie solo te acepto pagos a ti


----------



## 12Monkeys+1 (10 Ago 2019)

Chardilla Lola dijo:


> En especie solo te acepto pagos a ti



... Gracias corazón.


----------



## barullo (10 Ago 2019)

Chardilla Lola dijo:


> ¿Y a mi cuando me pagas?



Por lo que veo te lo va pagar el Monkeys o ya si ves que tal el 28 de diciembre aflojo la manteca...


----------



## Rizzo (10 Ago 2019)

A mí si me pagáis también os enseño el mío!!!


----------



## barullo (10 Ago 2019)

Rizzo dijo:


> A mí si me pagáis también os enseño el mío!!!



Culos peludos al guano de aqui, no jodas...


----------



## barullo (12 Ago 2019)

@el melo @mostacho




Spoiler


----------



## HARLEY66 (12 Ago 2019)

no me llames a mi no, joputa !!!


----------



## barullo (12 Ago 2019)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> no me llames a mi no, joputa !!!



 Pero si tú ya la viste, caraestaca


----------



## HARLEY66 (12 Ago 2019)

barullo dijo:


> Pero si tú ya la viste, caraestaca



y la tengo de salvapantallas...


----------



## barullo (12 Ago 2019)

Los capullos estos no la van a ver, verás


----------



## mostacho (12 Ago 2019)

barullo dijo:


> Pero si tú ya la viste, caraestaca



QUE ES LO QUE HAY QUE VER BARULLIN


----------



## barullo (12 Ago 2019)

mostacho dijo:


> QUE ES LO QUE HAY QUE VER BARULLIN



Lo ves como no la han visto, @HARLEY66


----------



## mostacho (12 Ago 2019)

barullo dijo:


> Lo ves como no la han visto, @HARLEY66



*ENCEÑAME LA FOTO ESA

*


----------



## barullo (12 Ago 2019)

mostacho dijo:


> QUE ES LO QUE HAY QUE VER BARULLIN



Un bullate de florera con hachazo de bonus track que había puesto mas arriba, brincapozas


----------



## mostacho (12 Ago 2019)

barullo dijo:


> Un bullate de florera con hachazo de bonus track que había puesto mas arriba, brincapozas



ONDE


----------



## barullo (12 Ago 2019)

mostacho dijo:


> *ENCEÑAME LA FOTO ESA
> Ver archivo adjunto 138459
> *



Pero si has zanqueado el post, caratrucha ¿y no la has visto?


Vaya retraso que gastas  ahora te la pongo pero estate atento


----------



## barullo (12 Ago 2019)

@mostacho


----------



## mostacho (12 Ago 2019)

barullo dijo:


> @mostacho
> 
> [SPOILERER]




*OHTIAH ESA ES UNA FORERA?
NO JODAS

ESA LE METIA YO UN POLLAZO QUE SE GORBIAN LO OJO *


----------



## barullo (12 Ago 2019)

mostacho dijo:


> *OHTIAH ESA ES UNA FORERA?
> NO JODAS*



Borra la cita de mi post, anda mangurrian


----------



## mostacho (12 Ago 2019)

barullo dijo:


> Borra la cita de mi post, anda mangurrian



HE BORRAO LA FOTO ANTES DE PONERLA


----------



## barullo (12 Ago 2019)

mostacho dijo:


> *OHTIAH ESA ES UNA FORERA?
> NO JODAS
> 
> ESA LE METIA YO UN POLLAZO QUE SE GORBIAN LO OJO *




Sí, es florera...

Tengo otra foto de otra pero está vestida ¿la quieres ver?


----------



## mostacho (12 Ago 2019)

barullo dijo:


> Sí, es florera...
> 
> Tengo otra foto de otra pero está vestida ¿la quieres ver?



VALE PORLA


----------



## barullo (12 Ago 2019)

Tachaaaaan


----------



## mostacho (12 Ago 2019)

QUIEN ES ESA?


----------



## barullo (12 Ago 2019)

mostacho dijo:


> QUIEN ES ESA?




No puedo decirlo, porque con esa condición me las pasaron...quieren permanecer en el anonimato


----------



## mostacho (12 Ago 2019)

barullo dijo:


> No puedo decirlo, porque con esa condición me las pasaron...quieren permanecer en el anonimato



POR DIMELO POR PRIVADO YO NO BOI A DISIR NADA SOI COMUNA TUMBA DEL FORO NUNCA HE CHIVATAO YO A ANADIE SOI UN TIO DE HONOR BARULLO MEMATEN


----------



## barullo (12 Ago 2019)

mostacho dijo:


> POR DIMELO POR PRIVADO YO NO BOI A DISIR NADA SOI COMUNA TUMBA DEL FORO NUNCA HE CHIVATAO YO A ANADIE SOI UN TIO DE HONOR BARULLO MEMATEN



Bueno por ser tú te lo pongo en spoiler, pero date prisa en verlo



Spoiler


----------



## mostacho (12 Ago 2019)

*QUE GRACIA BARULLO EH?
VAYA BROMILLA GRACIOSA E, SALTATAPIAS?
ME MEO YO

*


----------



## barullo (12 Ago 2019)

mostacho dijo:


> *QUE GRACIA BARULLO EH?
> VAYA BROMILLA GRACIOSA E, SALTATAPIAS?
> ME MEO YO
> Ver archivo adjunto 138466
> *



Es que por detrás son de una manera y por delante de otra, cagalindes


----------



## mostacho (12 Ago 2019)

barullo dijo:


> Es que por detrás son de una manera y por delante de otra, cagalindes



*ESO ME PILLAMI CON 4 WISKI ENSIMA Y MELA TIRO TAMBIEN*


----------



## 12Monkeys+1 (12 Ago 2019)

¿Me he perdido algo, como de costumbre...?


----------



## mostacho (12 Ago 2019)

12Monkeys+1 dijo:


> ¿Me he perdido algo, como de costumbre...?



_*el barullo *hasiendo publisidad ENGAÑOSA EL CABRON

TI DISE QUE UN HILO DE CULOS DE FORERAS Y TE PONE FOTOS DE TRAVESTI MARICONES CON UN PEAZO POLLON AHI.

ESTA ME LA PAGAS CABRONAZO


_


----------



## barullo (12 Ago 2019)

12Monkeys+1 dijo:


> ¿Me he perdido algo, como de costumbre...?



No, ya las has visto, brincapozas


----------



## 12Monkeys+1 (12 Ago 2019)

barullo dijo:


> No, ya las has visto, brincapozas



Ah, vale... Puedo seguir durmiendo, pues. 

Si eso mándeme un juasá desos antes de colgar algo nuevo...


----------



## Pantxin (12 Ago 2019)

Tendriamos que poner un horario para el visionado.........................................Solo vi un bullate y de refilon..........................si es que llego tarde a todo joder!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## barullo (12 Ago 2019)

mostacho dijo:


> _*el barullo *hasiendo publisidad ENGAÑOSA EL CABRON
> 
> TI DISE QUE UN HILO DE CULOS DE FORERAS Y TE PONE FOTOS DE TRAVESTI MARICONES CON UN PEAZO POLLON AHI.
> 
> ...




Te iba a poner el gif del mapache pero no hay cojones por culpa del Calopez


----------



## 12Monkeys+1 (12 Ago 2019)

barullo dijo:


> Te iba a poner el gif del mapache pero no hay cojones por culpa del Calopez



Creo que si lo pones, aunque no se vea en el post, al responder sí se ve.


----------



## barullo (12 Ago 2019)

12Monkeys+1 dijo:


> Creo que si lo pones, aunque no se vea en el post, al responder sí se ve.



Me dice que pesa demasiado...lo he intentando con varios del mismo tipo y no me ha dejado con ninguno


----------



## Sr.nadie (12 Ago 2019)

Melón, solo he visto el plus(rayas azules y blancas) y ayer no pasaste por la tarde, robalindes


----------



## barullo (12 Ago 2019)

Sr.nadie dijo:


> Melón, solo he visto el plus(rayas azules y blancas) y ayer no pasaste por la tarde, robalindes



Luego te lo pongo, que ahora no puedo


----------



## barullo (12 Ago 2019)

@Sr.nadie



Spoiler


----------



## Sr.nadie (12 Ago 2019)

Así si, co. 
Precioso.


----------



## barullo (12 Ago 2019)

Sr.nadie dijo:


> Así si, co.
> Precioso.



Es una foto de pinocho que te cagas


----------



## el melo (12 Ago 2019)

Ese culo no era de forera ni en sueños... vamos


----------



## barullo (12 Ago 2019)

el melo dijo:


> Ese culo no era de forera ni en sueños... vamos



Qué sabrás tú de la vida acuatica si no te lavas, listocorral


----------



## el melo (12 Ago 2019)

barullo dijo:


> Qué sabrás tú de la vida acuatica si no te lavas, listocorral



Va va va..... venga.... va


----------



## Sr.nadie (12 Ago 2019)

Pero este royo mola, yo tengo fotos en el otro hilo y se respeta. 
Luego llega algún capullo y revienta todo por no ser "especial" 
Melón, nadie es especial. No ves la tv


----------



## barullo (12 Ago 2019)

el melo dijo:


> Va va va..... venga.... va



Yo pongo lo que me mandan...

Al menos habeis visto 2 culazos de floreras mas el escote de la Lolardilla


----------



## el melo (12 Ago 2019)

barullo dijo:


> Yo pongo lo que me mandan...
> 
> Al menos habeis visto 2 culazos de floreras mas el escote de la Lolardilla



Pues yo he puesto unas buenas mamellas el el hilo del perrete estupido....


----------



## Sr.nadie (12 Ago 2019)

el melo dijo:


> Pues yo he puesto unas buenas mamellas el el hilo del perrete estupido....



Perro es.... Tonto no


----------



## barullo (12 Ago 2019)

el melo dijo:


> Pues yo he puesto unas buenas mamellas el el hilo del perrete estupido....



Pero no son de florera, caratrucha


----------



## el melo (12 Ago 2019)

barullo dijo:


> Pero no son de florera, caratrucha



Pero las tuve cerca de mis narices y tal , caracandao


----------



## barullo (12 Ago 2019)

el melo dijo:


> Pero las tuve cerca de mis narices y tal , caracandao



Pero no las tocaste, cagalindes, joete


----------



## el melo (12 Ago 2019)

barullo dijo:


> Pero no las tocaste, cagalindes, joete



Eso no está demostrado, pisamanteles


----------



## mostacho (12 Ago 2019)




----------



## Sr.nadie (12 Ago 2019)

Como de cerca?, lamiste? 
Por centrar el hilo y eso...


----------



## Sr.nadie (12 Ago 2019)

mostacho dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 138580



Mala perra, pon esto a tu familia y la mostacha te deja en silla de ruedas con razón. 
Tanto odias a la humanidad?


----------



## mostacho (12 Ago 2019)

Sr.nadie dijo:


> Mala perra, pon esto a tu familia y la mostacha te deja en silla de ruedas con razón.
> Tanto odias a la humanidad?



*Eso eun culo tío 
Es del disminuido

*


----------



## barullo (12 Ago 2019)

el melo dijo:


> Eso no está demostrado, pisamanteles



Qué más quisiera el gato que lamer el plato, sosomanteles


----------



## Sr.nadie (12 Ago 2019)

mostacho dijo:


> *Eso eun culo tío
> Es del disminuido
> Ver archivo adjunto 138583
> *



Es un señor culo. 
De 20 años, cierto. 
Pero un culazo


----------



## 12Monkeys+1 (12 Ago 2019)

mostacho dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 138580



¡¡¡Pon spoiler, coño!!!


----------



## mostacho (12 Ago 2019)

12Monkeys+1 dijo:


> ¡¡¡Pon spoiler, coño!!!



*Vale. Pongo spoiler por ti ermano mono té quiero broder

*


----------



## Sr.nadie (12 Ago 2019)

mostacho dijo:


> *Vale. Pongo spoiler por ti ermano mono té quiero broder
> Ver archivo adjunto 138639
> *



Jiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## barullo (21 Ago 2019)

¿Queréis más culos de forera o lo dejamos?  

9.000 visitas parecen decir que sí


----------



## Knispel Kurt (21 Ago 2019)

barullo dijo:


> ¿Queréis más culos de forera o lo dejamos?
> 
> 9.000 visitas parecen decir que sí



Ya no esta empecinada ,pasarán años hasta que otra mujer se registre en el foro

Y que fue de Kima?


----------



## 12Monkeys+1 (21 Ago 2019)

barullo dijo:


> ¿Queréis más culos de forera o lo dejamos?
> 
> 9.000 visitas parecen decir que sí



Es que "Hilo de los bullates de foreras" es un clickbait que te cagas...


----------



## barullo (21 Ago 2019)

Gran Joe dijo:


> Ya no esta empecinada ,pasarán años hasta que otra mujer se registre en el foro
> 
> Y que fue de Kima?



Empecinada/Nour nunca puso el tracas aqui...te ha dado fuerte con esa ¿eh cagalindes? 

En cuanto a Kima se hizo otra cuneta, la tercera creo...

De vez en cuando se la lee por ahí, aunque aqui en la guarde no mucho

De Kima tengo alguna anécdota que contar: por ejemplo formó parte de los malos en uno de los hilos-juego de Tisdale hace unos años...era una edición de "los espías" o "el asesino"

Formaba equipo conmigo, con Xilebo si no recuerdo mal, y con otro forero que en este momento no recuerdo.

Lo que nos costó mantenerla con vida evitando que la nominaran ya que era muy visceral participando y además era mujer, lo que es un plus para que le pongan una diana en el culo y la nominaran.

Fué divertido jugar con ella y plantear estrategias para burlar a los concursantes e ir eliminandolos. Se portó bien pero al final se la cargaron.

Qué buenos tiempos y qué bien lo hemos pasado por aqui


----------



## barullo (21 Ago 2019)

12Monkeys+1 dijo:


> Es que "Hilo de los bullates de foreras" es un clickbait que te cagas...



Mira mira



Spoiler









No puedo decir quien es


----------



## Unlucky (21 Ago 2019)

barullo dijo:


> Empecinada/Nour nunca puso el tracas aqui...te ha dado fuerte con esa ¿eh cagalindes?
> 
> En cuanto a Kima se hizo otra cuneta, la tercera creo...
> 
> ...



¿y las fotos?


----------



## barullo (21 Ago 2019)

Chardilla Lola dijo:


> ¿y las fotos?



Ni puta idea


----------



## Unlucky (21 Ago 2019)

Lo que os habéis perdido.
Virguen del jamón hermoso!!


----------



## Unlucky (21 Ago 2019)

Lo que os habéis perdido.
Virguen del jamón hermoso!!


----------



## Unlucky (21 Ago 2019)

Lo que os habéis perdido.
Virguen del jamón hermoso!!


----------



## chortinator (21 Ago 2019)

barullo dijo:


> Mira mira
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me la fo


----------



## barullo (21 Ago 2019)

Chardilla Lola dijo:


> Lo que os habéis perdido.
> Virguen del jamón hermoso!!





Chardilla Lola dijo:


> Lo que os habéis perdido.
> Virguen del jamón hermoso!!





Chardilla Lola dijo:


> Lo que os habéis perdido.
> Virguen del jamón hermoso!!



Si que te has puesto nerviosita...

Haber si al final te va a ir el rollo bollo o tienes más rabo que Babieca como dice Visaman


----------



## barullo (21 Ago 2019)

chortinator dijo:


> Me la fo



No se puede citar aunque ya no hay foto...

La próxima vez comenta lo que quieras pero no cites, brincapozas


----------



## Knispel Kurt (21 Ago 2019)

barullo dijo:


> Empecinada/Nour nunca puso el tracas aqui...te ha dado fuerte con esa ¿eh cagalindes?
> 
> En cuanto a Kima se hizo otra cuneta, la tercera creo...
> 
> ...



Si fueron buenos tiempos ,aunque ya el foro estaba a la deriva pero no tanto como ahora

Si es que desde que me fui...


----------



## Unlucky (21 Ago 2019)

barullo dijo:


> Si que te has puesto nerviosita...
> 
> Haber si al final te va a ir el rollo bollo o tienes más rabo que Babieca como dice Visaman



Ha sido mi conexión, que me ha jugado una mala pasada.
También puede ser que me vaya el rollo bollo, brincapozas.


----------



## Unlucky (21 Ago 2019)

Chardilla Lola dijo:


> Ha sido mi conexión, que me ha jugado una mala pasada.
> También puede ser que me vaya el rollo bollo, brincapozas.



Como en este foro hay tanto mariconismo no lo habías pensado, eh?


----------



## barullo (21 Ago 2019)

Chardilla Lola dijo:


> Ha sido mi conexión, que me ha jugado una mala pasada.
> También puede ser que me vaya el rollo bollo, brincapozas.



Entre estas cosas que dices y los ligueritos que te pones andamos pinochos por los hilos, cuca   

Y claro que lo había pensado, pero esta florera en concreto se te escapa a esos juegos, Lolita


----------



## Gonzalor (22 Ago 2019)

barullo dijo:


> Mira mira
> 
> No puedo decir quien es



Joputa


----------



## barullo (22 Ago 2019)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Joputa



Eso te pasa por citar...que pareces pompero


----------



## barullo (22 Ago 2019)

Sobre las 12 una foto de escandalo...

Luego no digáis que no la veis, cansaliebres


----------



## Gonzalor (22 Ago 2019)

barullo dijo:


> Sobre las 12 una foto de escandalo...
> 
> Luego no digáis que no la veis, cansaliebres



No sé si me atreveré, viendo los precedentes.


----------



## Sr.nadie (22 Ago 2019)

@barullo ya tardad


----------



## barullo (22 Ago 2019)

Rapidito hoygan


----------



## barullo (22 Ago 2019)

Sr.nadie dijo:


> @barullo ya tardad



No la has visto ¿no? Cuánto lo lamento holles


----------



## Sr.nadie (22 Ago 2019)

barullo dijo:


> No la has visto ¿no? Cuánto lo lamento holles



Llegas tarde y no la veo. 
Te voy a pasear por los 9 círculos


----------



## barullo (22 Ago 2019)

Sr.nadie dijo:


> Llegas tarde y no la veo.
> Te voy a pasear por los 9 círculos



Último pase...

Que no se te escape ahora que hasta la tarde ya no puedo...

En el siguiente mensaje la pongo, caratrucha


----------



## barullo (22 Ago 2019)

Spoiler


----------



## Sr.nadie (22 Ago 2019)

Waka Waka


----------



## barullo (22 Ago 2019)

Sr.nadie dijo:


> Waka Waka



Si si...tiene que pegar unos meneos cojonudos


----------



## masia (22 Ago 2019)

No veo ná


----------



## barullo (22 Ago 2019)

masia dijo:


> No veo ná



Cuánto lo lamento holles  



Spoiler



esta tarde la repito, andarríos


----------



## Sr.nadie (22 Ago 2019)

masia dijo:


> No veo ná



Mejor


barullo dijo:


> Cuánto lo lamento holles
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cita a @masia cuando la pongas, si no es imposible


----------



## barullo (22 Ago 2019)

Si da igual que le cite, caraestaca, si no está presente no la va a ver porque la quito en un par de minutos


----------



## mmm (22 Ago 2019)

Se echa de menos a IPC, la musa de burbuja


----------



## mmm (22 Ago 2019)

No voy a estar mirando el puto foro de continuo, qué tal si las fotos se dejan aquí fijas a pelo?


----------



## Sr.nadie (22 Ago 2019)

mmm dijo:


> Se echa de menos a IPC, la musa de burbuja



La vi hace un par de meses por el hilo del ignore


----------



## 12Monkeys+1 (22 Ago 2019)

barullo dijo:


> Si da igual que le cite, caraestaca, si no está presente no la va a ver porque la quito en un par de minutos



Oye tu... Mándamelas por privado que no veo ni una, coñe. Siempre me pillas haciendo algo, leches.


----------



## masia (22 Ago 2019)

barullo dijo:


> Si da igual que le cite, caraestaca, si no está presente no la va a ver porque la quito en un par de minutos



No te preocupes que este finde, tengo un "asuntillo" y probablemente pueda "palpar" uno en 3D, que es mejor que una foto en la pantalla.


----------



## Unlucky (22 Ago 2019)

barullo dijo:


> Si da igual que le cite, caraestaca, si no está presente no la va a ver porque la quito en un par de minutos



Que egoísta, yo las mías las dejaba cinco minutos.


----------



## Zepequenhô (22 Ago 2019)

¿Que es un bullate??????


----------



## HARLEY66 (22 Ago 2019)

bueeeeeeeeeeeeeeno, no he visto nada pero con el pedal que llevo tampoco lo hubiera


----------



## masia (22 Ago 2019)

CePequeño dijo:


> ¿Que es un bullate??????



¿¿Que es un pompero????


----------



## Zepequenhô (22 Ago 2019)

masia dijo:


> ¿¿Que es un pompero????



¿Un bombero gangoso?


----------



## 12Monkeys+1 (22 Ago 2019)

CePequeño dijo:


> ¿Que es un bullate??????



Uyyyy... pequeño padawan...


----------



## mmm (22 Ago 2019)

CePequeño dijo:


> ¿Que es un bullate??????


----------



## Zepequenhô (22 Ago 2019)

Hostia. Haber empezado por ahí.

¿Hay fotos en este hilo?


----------



## masia (22 Ago 2019)

mmm dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 143403



!!!Me lo foooooooooooo!!!! con furia de jabalí herido.


----------



## mmm (22 Ago 2019)

Tranqui


masia dijo:


> !!!Me lo foooooooooooo!!!! con furia de jabalí herido.



Tranquilo que mi culete tiene dueño


----------



## 12Monkeys+1 (22 Ago 2019)

mmm dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 143403



Uhhh... Ehhhh... Estooo... Eso no es solo un bullate, eso es la joya de la corona. Ains, que lametada tiene Dior mío...


----------



## masia (22 Ago 2019)

mmm dijo:


> Tranqui
> 
> 
> Tranquilo que mi culete tiene dueño



Con ese tanguita me hacía un tirachinas para romper un cristal blindado.
No soy celoso y las cosas buenas hay que compartirlas con generosidad evangélica.


----------



## barullo (22 Ago 2019)

Spoiler









Sin citar ¿eh cagarrutos?


----------



## barullo (22 Ago 2019)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> bueeeeeeeeeeeeeeno, no he visto nada pero con el pedal que llevo tampoco lo hubiera



¿ya se te ha pasado el globo, atracatrenes?


----------



## Gonzalor (22 Ago 2019)

¿Y?


----------



## 12Monkeys+1 (22 Ago 2019)

barullo dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yastamos otra vez... ... Que me las pases por privado que no puedo estar toda la tarde dándole al F5, coñe...


----------



## Gonzalor (22 Ago 2019)

12Monkeys+1 dijo:


> Yastamos otra vez... ... Que me las pases por privado que no puedo estar toda la tarde dándole al F5, coñe...



Varuyo no cuida nada su jilo...


----------



## Unlucky (22 Ago 2019)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Varuyo no cuida nada su jilo...



Eso es verdad.


----------



## Gonzalor (22 Ago 2019)

Al final tendremos que tirar del catálogo de Venca o algo así...


----------



## 12Monkeys+1 (22 Ago 2019)

Me voy a ausentar un rato... ¡¡BARULLOOOOOO...!! Aprovecha ahora para colgar otro efímero bullate de forera, anda.


----------



## barullo (22 Ago 2019)

No os quejéis tanto, putos cagarrutos, que esto estaba caído y olvidado (por vosotros, que tanto las piais ahora) desde el día 12 y ayer lo rescaté yo...

Así que chitón.

Además qué coño, si una forera pone su bulla en cualquier momento de repente como se hacía antes ¿qué esperáis? ¿que os mande también una paloma mensajera y una mención especial a vuestro nombre, no te jode?  

Demasiado que ya muevo el árbol como siempre para que vosotros recojáis las nueces, desagradecidas


----------



## Gonzalor (22 Ago 2019)

barullo dijo:


> No os quejéis tanto, putos cagarrutos, que esto estaba caído y olvidado (por vosotros, que tanto las piais ahora) desde el día 12 y ayer lo rescaté yo...
> 
> Así que chitón.
> 
> ...



Uy, qué susceptipla...


----------



## HARLEY66 (22 Ago 2019)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Uy, qué susceptipla...



Un pájaro de esos que cagan el café le mandaba yo


----------



## Gonzalor (22 Ago 2019)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Un pájaro de esos que cagan el café le mandaba yo



Previamente bien alimentado y con una dosis extra de Evacuol.


----------



## barullo (22 Ago 2019)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Un pájaro de esos que cagan el café le mandaba yo



De eso te cogiste el pedo hoy ¿eh? de una ñorda de gorrión jojojo


----------



## HARLEY66 (22 Ago 2019)

barullo dijo:


> De eso te cogiste el pedo hoy ¿eh? de una ñorda de gorrión jojojo



Este finde me toca reunión familiar en la casa de verano de mis suegros ...... QUE HAGO VARUYO ???


----------



## HARLEY66 (22 Ago 2019)

Mis suegros, mis cuñados, mis sobrinos...... hasta el novio de mi higa viene !!!!


----------



## Gonzalor (22 Ago 2019)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Este finde me toca reunión familiar en la casa de verano de mis suegros ...... QUE HAGO VARUYO ???



Joder, no vayas.


----------



## barullo (22 Ago 2019)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Este finde me toca reunión familiar en la casa de verano de mis suegros ...... QUE HAGO VARUYO ???



Ponte malo...pero sin tardanza  

Menudo coñazo ¿eres buen actor? porque es una ocasión cojonuda para desarrollarlo holles


----------



## HARLEY66 (22 Ago 2019)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Joder, no vayas.



estoy pensando en romperme algo...


----------



## Gonzalor (22 Ago 2019)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> estoy pensando en romperme algo...



Yo hace años que me escaqueo de casi todo, y sin poner excusas ni nada, solo diciendo que no me gustan las reuniones familiares, especialmente si son multitudinarias. Al principio se molestaban, decían que era raro o un borde, pero al final lo han aceptado y hasta celebran las pocas veces que voy.


----------



## Gonzalor (22 Ago 2019)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> estoy pensando en romperme algo...



En este foro hay mucho bujarrón que se ofrecería voluntario para romperle ese “algo”...


----------



## barullo (22 Ago 2019)

Gonzalor dijo:


> En este foro hay mucho bujarrón que se ofrecería voluntario para romperle ese “algo”...



Jajaja  

Me estoy acordando yo ahora de uno jojojo


----------



## HARLEY66 (22 Ago 2019)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Yo hace años que me escaqueo de casi todo, y sin poner excusas ni nada, solo diciendo que no me gustan las reuniones familiares, especialmente si son multitudinarias. Al principio se molestaban, decían que era raro o un borde, pero al final lo han aceptado y hasta celebran las pocas veces que voy.



a veces creo que somos hermanos ......yo también tengo fama de mitad borde mitad autista, pero aun así, hay veces que no puedo escaquearme..... esta es una de ellas


----------



## barullo (22 Ago 2019)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> a veces creo que somos hermanos ......yo también tengo fama de mitad borde mitad autista, pero aun así, hay veces que no puedo escaquearme..... esta es una de ellas



Ponte malo hazme caso...

Y si no sabes fingir una diarrea descomunal o dolor estomacal con vómitos ficticios entonces pillate un pedo como un general prusiano que la parienta te deje en casa por imposible para que no la montes en la reunión...

Hazme caso que a esto y a la taba se murió el que me ganaba


----------



## HARLEY66 (22 Ago 2019)

barullo dijo:


> Ponte malo hazme caso...
> 
> Y si no sabes fingir una diarrea descomunal o dolor estomacal con vómitos ficticios entonces pillate un pedo como un general prusiano que la parienta te deje en casa por imposible para que no la montes en la reunión...
> 
> Hazme caso que a esto y a la taba se murió el que me ganaba



podría hacerlo....... pero la "reunión" la ha organizado mi suegra y me sabe mal, que es muy buena gente....
La mujer está muy ilusionada porque viene mi higa, que vive fuera, y mira, que le voy a hacer...... de alguna forma me escaquearé una vez ahí, pero ir hay que ir...


----------



## barullo (22 Ago 2019)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> podría hacerlo....... pero la "reunión" la ha organizado mi suegra y me sabe mal, que es muy buena gente....
> La mujer está muy ilusionada porque viene mi higa, que vive fuera, y mira, que le voy a hacer...... de alguna forma me escaquearé una vez ahí, pero ir hay que ir...



Pues yo me lo planteaba porque para estar a disgusto y mirando el movil todo el rato a ver qué parida soltamos aqui, mejor estás en casa solito con tu tele y tu forito a tope de pawer


----------



## barullo (22 Ago 2019)

Por cierto



Spoiler


----------



## HARLEY66 (22 Ago 2019)

Esa es forera por mis cojones !!!


----------



## Chino Cudeiro (22 Ago 2019)

La hostia: el Trufito es inasequible al desaliento


----------



## barullo (22 Ago 2019)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Esa es forera por mis cojones !!!



Está recia ¿eh?


----------



## HARLEY66 (22 Ago 2019)

barullo dijo:


> Está recia ¿eh?



Mucho, pero si no hay papelito con el nick no me creo la media, no me seas tan crédulo, doblaesquinas


----------



## Gonzalor (22 Ago 2019)

barullo dijo:


> Por cierto
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ponla otra vez, anda, que me has pillado echando una cabezadita.


----------



## barullo (22 Ago 2019)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Mucho, pero si no hay papelito con el nick no me creo la media, no me seas tan crédulo, doblaesquinas



Mira sobre ese extremo te diré algo:

Jamás pero jamás mi instinto arácnido me ha fallado ni cuando entraba una forera nueva ni cuando me han mandado material como ahora para mi privadamente o con permiso pra ponerlo públicamente como ahora.

Y te puedo hablar de muchísimas foreras que al llegar decian que tenían rabo o eran trolles...

Di conmigo que esa pava es forera, caraestaca


----------



## Gonzalor (22 Ago 2019)

barullo dijo:


> Mira sobre ese extremo te diré algo:
> 
> Jamás pero jamás mi instinto arácnido me ha fallado ni cuando entraba una forera nueva ni cuando me han mandado material como ahora para mi privadamente o con permiso pra ponerlo públicamente como ahora.
> 
> ...



¡¡hazme caso, desgraciao!!


----------



## barullo (22 Ago 2019)

Gonzalor dijo:


> ¡¡hazme caso, desgraciao!!



Jajaja 



Spoiler


----------



## Gonzalor (22 Ago 2019)

barullo dijo:


> Jajaja



No está mal...


----------



## barullo (22 Ago 2019)

Gonzalor dijo:


> No está mal...



Que no está mal dice el cagarruto...  

Menudo trallazo tiene esta perica


----------



## Gonzalor (22 Ago 2019)

barullo dijo:


> Que no está mal dice el cagarruto...
> 
> Menudo trallazo tiene esta perica



Me las he follado mejores, y no follado mucho mejores.


----------



## barullo (22 Ago 2019)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Me las he follado mejores, y no follado mucho mejores.



Joder menudos ánimos das para que esta repita y otras se animen...

Como hables asi de la burra la vas a vender por los cojones, tiquismiquis


----------



## Gonzalor (22 Ago 2019)

barullo dijo:


> Joder menudos ánimos das para que esta repita y otras se animen...
> 
> Como hables asi de la burra la vas a vender por los cojones, tiquismiquis



A ver, que no le haría un feo, está bastante bien, pero tiene un tatuaje.


----------



## barullo (22 Ago 2019)

Gonzalor dijo:


> A ver, que no le haría un feo, está bastante bien, pero tiene un tatuaje.



Buaah pero mira en lo que te fijas...

Yo me di cuenta del tatuaje tras la cuarta gallarda


----------



## Unlucky (22 Ago 2019)

Gonzalor dijo:


> A ver, que no le haría un feo, está bastante bien, pero tiene un tatuaje.



¿Y qué pasa con los tatuajes?
Yo tengo varios.


----------



## HARLEY66 (22 Ago 2019)

barullo dijo:


> Mira sobre ese extremo te diré algo:
> 
> Jamás pero jamás mi instinto arácnido me ha fallado ni cuando entraba una forera nueva ni cuando me han mandado material como ahora para mi privadamente o con permiso pra ponerlo públicamente como ahora.
> 
> ...



si no hay papelito, para mi esa foto es de la hinternec........


----------



## Gonzalor (22 Ago 2019)

Chardilla Lola dijo:


> ¿Y qué pasa con los tatuajes?
> Yo tengo varios.



Pero tú me has dedicado una foto, eso te revaloriza mucho. Además, lo del tatuaje lo decía por joder a varuyo, y lo de que me las he follado mejores... por joder a todos 
Cada uno se tira pegotes como puede.


----------



## 12Monkeys+1 (23 Ago 2019)

No te digo... 
Me voy un rato y el barullento este cuelga otro bullate... Cagonlamarserena... 
Voy a tener que abrir yo otro jilo de bullates y que me los manden a mi, a ver si así no me pierdo ninguno. Yastabién coñe... 
Un poco de por favor con los pobres monitos, que no rascan ni una.


----------



## masia (23 Ago 2019)

Sigo sin ver nada de nada.
Como han dicho, mejor me miro el catálogo de Venca o Victoria´s Secret


----------



## 12Monkeys+1 (23 Ago 2019)

masia dijo:


> Sigo sin ver nada de nada.
> Como han dicho, mejor me miro el catálogo de Venca o Victoria´s Secret



Ya te digo... 

El único que ve todos los bullates, todo el tiempo que quiere, es el Barullo, que los tiene secuestrados y se los guarda para el solito... Menudo fiasco.


* ¡¡¡FORERAAAS...!!! *

*MANDADME A MI LOS BULLATES QUE EL BARULLO LOS SECUESTRA PARA SU USO PERSONAL. 
*
*POR SUPUESTO LA DISCRECIÓN Y CONFIDENCIALIDAD ES ABSOLUTA, QUE SOY UN CABALLERO.
SE PUBLICARÁN CUANTAS VECES DIGAN ELLAS Y EL TIEMPO QUE ESTIMEN OPORTUNO, COMO SI LOS QUIEREN DEJAR EN EL HILO. ESO ES DECISIÓN DE ELLAS, SIEMPRE SIN DECIR DE QUIÉN ES NI DAR REFERENCIA ALGUNA, POR SUPUESTO. 

SE ABRE LA VEDA DE LOS BULLATES DE FORERA...*


----------



## masia (23 Ago 2019)

12Monkeys+1 dijo:


> Ya te digo...
> 
> El único que ve todos los bullates, todo el tiempo que quiere, es el Barullo, que los tiene secuestrados y se los guarda para el solito... Menudo fiasco.
> 
> ...



Te va a llegar la jubilación esperando.


----------



## 12Monkeys+1 (23 Ago 2019)

masia dijo:


> Te va a llegar la jubilación esperando.



Sentado espero...


----------



## barullo (23 Ago 2019)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Pero tú me has dedicado una foto, eso te revaloriza mucho. Además, lo del tatuaje lo decía por joder a varuyo, y lo de que me las he follado mejores... por joder a todos
> Cada uno se tira pegotes como puede.



Pues yo esa foto no la ví y no voy llorando por las esquinas, andarrios


----------



## Gonzalor (23 Ago 2019)

barullo dijo:


> Pues yo esa foto no la ví y no voy llorando por las esquinas, andarrios



No sabes lo que te perdiste... igual si tratas bien a la Chardi la vuelve a poner.


----------



## barullo (23 Ago 2019)

Gonzalor dijo:


> No sabes lo que te perdiste... igual si tratas bien a la Chardi la vuelve a poner.



Eso eso que la ponga y que a mi que me dedique una con liguero


----------



## barullo (23 Ago 2019)

12Monkeys+1 dijo:


> No te digo...
> Me voy un rato y el barullento este cuelga otro bullate... Cagonlamarserena...
> Voy a tener que abrir yo otro jilo de bullates y que me los manden a mi, a ver si así no me pierdo ninguno. Yastabién coñe...
> Un poco de por favor con los pobres monitos, que no rascan ni una.




Din don din...din don din

Último pase

Din don din...



Spoiler


----------



## Gonzalor (23 Ago 2019)

La tengo repe


----------



## barullo (23 Ago 2019)

Gonzalor dijo:


> La tengo repe



Ya verás como el rascanalgas del monkys se la pierde  y eso que le he citado


----------



## Gonzalor (23 Ago 2019)

barullo dijo:


> Ya verás como el rascanalgas del monkys se la pierde  y eso que le he citado



Estará con sus colegas, despiojándose


----------



## barullo (23 Ago 2019)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Estará con sus colegas, despiojándose



El caso es que está por el foro...

Despiojandose o pinchando a alguien por ahí


----------



## barullo (23 Ago 2019)

Spoiler









Otra vez...la va a ver todo el foro menos el monkys


----------



## 12Monkeys+1 (23 Ago 2019)

barullo dijo:


> Eso eso que la ponga y que a mi que me dedique una con liguero



Eso. Y a mi otra con un picardías bien sesi...


----------



## barullo (23 Ago 2019)

12Monkeys+1 dijo:


> Eso. Y a mi otra con un picardías bien sesi...



Te he puesto la foto 2 veces, puto cansaliebres  

No te enteras ni del NO-DO


----------



## 12Monkeys+1 (23 Ago 2019)

barullo dijo:


> Ya verás como el rascanalgas del monkys se la pierde  y eso que le he citado



¡¡¡La madre que te parió...!!! 

No te digo... Solo hace falta que desvíe unos segundos la vista de la pantalla para que cuelgue otro bullate... cagonla... cagonla... cagonla...


----------



## 12Monkeys+1 (23 Ago 2019)

barullo dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¡¡¡¡Otra vez lo ha hecho!!!! ....


----------



## barullo (23 Ago 2019)

12Monkeys+1 dijo:


> ¡¡¡La madre que te parió...!!!
> 
> No te digo... Solo hace falta que desvíe unos segundos la vista de la pantalla para que cuelgue otro bullate... cagonla... cagonla... cagonla...



No tengo todo el día...esta vez si que te la pierdes si no andas listo



Spoiler


----------



## barullo (23 Ago 2019)

@12Monkeys+1 espabila que la quito


----------



## 12Monkeys+1 (23 Ago 2019)

Ehhh... Uhhhh.... Estoooo.... 

Quita... quítala ya...


----------



## barullo (23 Ago 2019)

12Monkeys+1 dijo:


> Ehhh... Uhhhh.... Estoooo....
> 
> Quita... quítala ya...



Joder ya era hora, caratrucha


----------



## 12Monkeys+1 (23 Ago 2019)

barullo dijo:


> Joder ya era hora, caratrucha


----------



## barullo (23 Ago 2019)

12Monkeys+1 dijo:


>



Está tocha ¿eh brincapozas?


----------



## 12Monkeys+1 (23 Ago 2019)

barullo dijo:


> Está tocha ¿eh brincapozas?



Espera... dame un segundo, o dos... mejor un par de minutos... todavía no he recuperado el aliento...


----------



## Unlucky (23 Ago 2019)

barullo dijo:


> Din don din...din don din
> 
> Último pase
> 
> ...



¡Aúpa atléti!






Ah, perdón. Me he equivocado de hilo.


----------



## Unlucky (23 Ago 2019)

Gonzalor dijo:


> No sabes lo que te perdiste... igual si tratas bien a la Chardi la vuelve a poner.



Es que era para ti, y desde entonces no encuentro mi barra de labios rogo puta.


----------



## barullo (23 Oct 2019)

Mira @Beatriz102


Spoiler



se acabó


----------



## barullo (23 Oct 2019)

@Rizzo @wingardian leviosa al lorito:


----------



## wingardian leviosa (23 Oct 2019)

barullo dijo:


> Mira @Beatriz102
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Joder avisa antes


----------



## wingardian leviosa (23 Oct 2019)

barullo dijo:


> @Rizzo @wingardian leviosa al lorito:
> 
> 
> 
> .



Se me acaba de parar la respiración joder.


----------



## Rizzo (23 Oct 2019)

Wowww quién es?


----------



## barullo (23 Oct 2019)

wingardian leviosa dijo:


> Se me acaba de parar la respiración joder.



Borra las citas anda


----------



## Cirujano de hierro (23 Oct 2019)

Eso es un shemale sin tetas y con peluca morena.


----------



## Kiral (23 Oct 2019)

Barullo te las estás inventando.


----------



## wingardian leviosa (23 Oct 2019)

barullo dijo:


> Borra las citas anda



Llegas tarde.


----------



## barullo (23 Oct 2019)

wingardian leviosa dijo:


> Se me acaba de parar la respiración joder.





Rizzo dijo:


> Wowww quién es?



No lo puedo decir, amijou


----------



## wingardian leviosa (23 Oct 2019)

barullo dijo:


> No lo puedo decir, amijou



Retiro lo dicho en el anterior hilo, puedes repartir mi número de móvil. 
¡Qué nivel!


----------



## barullo (23 Oct 2019)

wingardian leviosa dijo:


> Llegas tarde.



Es igual, editalas porque es lo que le dijimos a las chicas que hariamos


----------



## wingardian leviosa (23 Oct 2019)

barullo dijo:


> Es igual, editalas porque es lo que le dijimos a las chicas que hariamos



Sí, se me pasó. La he quitado nada más darme cuenta. Mil perdones a ti y a ella.


----------



## barullo (23 Oct 2019)

Kiral dijo:


> Barullo te las estás inventando.



Sí claro...las inflo como un flotador y luego les hago una foto no te jode


----------



## Cirujano de hierro (23 Oct 2019)

Rizzo dijo:


> Wowww quién es?



Es la novia de MagicPep


----------



## Kiral (23 Oct 2019)

barullo dijo:


> Sí claro...las inflo como un flotador y luego les hago una foto no te jode



Las sacas de internet.


----------



## wingardian leviosa (23 Oct 2019)

Ha sido poner la foto Vicent y empezar a entrar foreras. No sé yo...


----------



## barullo (23 Oct 2019)

Cirujano de hierro dijo:


> Eso es un shemale sin tetas y con peluca morena.



¿qué coño travelo? ponte lupas, andarríos...menudo trallazo tiene

igualito que las pomperas


----------



## barullo (23 Oct 2019)

Kiral dijo:


> Las sacas de internet.



En absoluto...tienes mi palabra

aunque claro no me las han mandado con paloma mensajera ¿eh cagalindes?


----------



## Rizzo (23 Oct 2019)

barullo dijo:


> ¿qué coño travelo? ponte lupas, andarríos...menudo trallazo tiene
> 
> igualito que las pomperas



No tiene tits!!!


----------



## Cirujano de hierro (23 Oct 2019)

barullo dijo:


> ¿qué coño travelo? ponte lupas, andarríos...menudo trallazo tiene
> 
> igualito que las pomperas



Ah que la morena de la foto no es pompera...


----------



## barullo (23 Oct 2019)

Rizzo dijo:


> No tiene tits!!!



La corretona tampoco y no le hacías ascos, caratrucha


----------



## Kiral (23 Oct 2019)

barullo dijo:


> En absoluto...*tienes mi palabra*
> 
> aunque claro no me las han mandado con paloma mensajera ¿eh cagalindes?



De acuerdo. Voy a fiarme.

Mando el hilo a favoritos pues. Espero llegar más rápido las próximas veces.


----------



## barullo (23 Oct 2019)

Cirujano de hierro dijo:


> Ah que la morena de la foto no es pompera...



Bueno un poco sí...me refiero a estas de los últimos tiempos que marean tanto la perdíz y no enseñan ni las uñas


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (23 Oct 2019)

venga va culete de perfil en mi avatar...


----------



## barullo (23 Oct 2019)

Intuitiva-Delatadora dijo:


> venga va culete de perfil en mi avatar...



No se ha visto nada...aún


----------



## wingardian leviosa (23 Oct 2019)

Intuitiva-Delatadora dijo:


> venga va culete de perfil en mi avatar...



Pásasela a barullo que en el foro has hecho muchos amigos no muy equilibrados mentalmente.
Es una sugerencia.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (23 Oct 2019)

wingardian leviosa dijo:


> Pásasela a barullo que en el foro has hecho muchos amigos no muy equilibrados mentalmente.
> Es una sugerencia.



no se ve nada está vestido, si mucho desequilibrado y envidioso y celosas..


----------



## wingardian leviosa (23 Oct 2019)

Intuitiva-Delatadora dijo:


> no se ve nada está vestido



Mejor en cualquier caso. No me gusta meterme en historias ajenas, pero el espectáculo me pareció un poco lamentable.


----------



## barullo (23 Oct 2019)

es verdad...ahí no se ve ni a rezar


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (23 Oct 2019)

wingardian leviosa dijo:


> Mejor en cualquier caso. No me gusta meterme en historias ajenas, pero el espectáculo me pareció un poco lamentable.



aquí si eres mujer y republicana, ya tienes a la chusma sin neuronas ni pito , de enemigos, me suda el coño de esa gentuza , si no les gusta que se jodan, es lo que hay, cada uno tiene sus pensamientos e ideologías , supongo que te refieres a eso, solo tengo dos tipos de chusma : las envidiosas y los fachas.


----------



## Unlucky (26 Oct 2019)

barullo dijo:


> es verdad...ahí no se ve ni a rezar



Yo tampoco he visto nada.


----------



## barullo (26 Oct 2019)

Chardilla Lola dijo:


> Yo tampoco he visto nada.



¿¿vas a poner el bullate, Chardi?


----------



## Unlucky (26 Oct 2019)

barullo dijo:


> ¿¿vas a poner el bullate, Chardi?



A lo mejor.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (26 Oct 2019)

Chardilla Lola dijo:


> Yo tampoco he visto nada.



Estoy vestida si das en mi Nick doble click me verás


----------



## allan smithee (26 Oct 2019)

No me leído ni una página del hilo y ya sé que el número de culámenes de forera exhibidos es CERO.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (26 Oct 2019)

allan smithee dijo:


> No me leído ni una página del hilo y ya sé que el número de culámenes de forera exhibidos es CERO.



Jjjaajj poned los vuestros!


----------



## Sr.nadie (26 Oct 2019)

allan smithee dijo:


> No me leído ni una página del hilo y ya sé que el número de culámenes de forera exhibidos es CERO.



No, aquí se borra todo porque hay demasiada tirria. 
Pero es casi imposible pillarlo si no estás f5 durante largo tiempo. 
Aquí se ha visto cada melocoton que no de calandra, co


----------



## Jevitronka (27 Oct 2019)

Que éxito de hilo


----------



## escalocalor (27 Oct 2019)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Que éxito de hilo



En que página el tuyo? Que hay muchas


----------



## Jevitronka (27 Oct 2019)

escalocalor dijo:


> En que página el tuyo? Que hay muchas



En la 35


----------



## escalocalor (27 Oct 2019)

Jevitronka dijo:


> En la 35



Pues por el coño te la hinco


----------



## barullo (31 Oct 2019)

Chardilla Lola dijo:


> A lo mejor.



Hola Lola


----------



## barullo (31 Oct 2019)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Que éxito de hilo



¿te apuntas, trufita?


----------



## Jevitronka (31 Oct 2019)

barullo dijo:


> ¿te apuntas, trufita?



No


----------



## barullo (31 Oct 2019)

Jevitronka dijo:


> No



Joder qué seca eres hoyga


----------



## mostacho (31 Oct 2019)

*trentitre página de ilo y no visto ni un pvto culo mecagonlavijen 

*


----------



## mostacho (31 Oct 2019)




----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (31 Oct 2019)

escalocalor dijo:


> Pues por el coño te la hinco


----------



## Unlucky (31 Oct 2019)

barullo dijo:


> Joder qué seca eres hoyga



Y que sosa.

Con lo fácil que es..


----------



## Jevitronka (31 Oct 2019)

barullo dijo:


> Joder qué seca eres hoyga



Es que tengo la regla


----------



## mostacho (31 Oct 2019)

Jojojojo la vihen que peaso tetooone


----------



## barullo (3 Nov 2019)

Tachaaaaaan

Culo de florera anonima a estribor


----------



## Peter Sellers (3 Nov 2019)

barullo dijo:


> Tachaaaaaan
> 
> Culo de florera anonima a estribor
> 
> ...



Quien es?.


----------



## Paz Verga (3 Nov 2019)

Mío no es xD


----------



## barullo (3 Nov 2019)

Peter Sellers dijo:


> Quien es?.



No cites los mensajes, lo tenemos prohibido


----------



## barullo (3 Nov 2019)

Peter Sellers dijo:


> Quien es?.



Edita la cita, por favor


----------



## barullo (3 Nov 2019)

Paz Verga dijo:


> Mío no es xD



No, no es tuyo

A veces algunas foreras me mandan sus fotos porque prefieren quedar en el anonimato como en este caso


----------



## Peter Sellers (3 Nov 2019)

barullo dijo:


> No, no es tuyo
> 
> A veces algunas foreras me mandan sus fotos porque prefieren quedar en el anonimato como en este caso



Entonces yo tengo oro en bruto,


----------



## Unlucky (3 Nov 2019)

barullo dijo:


> No, no es tuyo
> 
> A veces algunas foreras me mandan sus fotos porque prefieren quedar en el anonimato como en este caso



Y quien era?


A ver.


----------



## Sr.nadie (3 Nov 2019)

barullo dijo:


> Tachaaaaaan
> 
> Culo de florera anonima a estribor



Siempre me pierdo la mayoría, y aquí se ve lo mejor... 
Para que luego me llames rascanalgas...., y en 2 horas a currar. 
Me voy a meter un 60 horas y no me drogo, lo mío no es normal


----------



## Sr.nadie (3 Nov 2019)

Chardilla Lola dijo:


> Y quien era?
> 
> 
> A ver.



No eras tú?, no lo he visto


----------



## Peter Sellers (3 Nov 2019)

Sr.nadie dijo:


> Siempre me pierdo la mayoría, y aquí se ve lo mejor...
> Para que luego me llames rascanalgas...., y en 2 horas a currar.
> Me voy a meter un 60 horas y no me drogo, lo mío no es normal



Creo que no te perdiste nada


----------



## Sr.nadie (3 Nov 2019)

Peter Sellers dijo:


> Creo que no te perdiste nada



Ojalá, estos son los mejores momentos del foro...


----------



## Pepe la rana (3 Nov 2019)

Yo también voy a subir un culito de forera como vosotros.


Spoiler












Rápido que lo quito....


----------



## Sr.nadie (3 Nov 2019)

Pepe la rana dijo:


> Yo también voy a subir un culito de forera como vosotros.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Es el mío


----------



## barullo (3 Nov 2019)

Chardilla Lola dijo:


> Y quien era?
> 
> 
> A ver.



A ver...cuando pones el tracas con liguerito adornando, trufita


----------



## barullo (3 Nov 2019)

Tachaaaaan



Spoiler


----------



## barullo (3 Nov 2019)

No citeis la foto


----------



## Unlucky (3 Nov 2019)

No he visto nada


----------



## barullo (3 Nov 2019)

Chardilla Lola dijo:


> No he visto nada



Ni tú ni casi nadie

¿quieres que la repita?


----------



## Unlucky (3 Nov 2019)

barullo dijo:


> Ni tú ni casi nadie
> 
> ¿quieres que la repita?



Vale


----------



## barullo (3 Nov 2019)

Chardilla Lola dijo:


> Vale



Mira



Spoiler


----------



## hhlfhkfdlhdhfhfhhhlfhkhh (3 Nov 2019)

barullo dijo:


> Mira



Me suena demasiado ese culo...


----------



## barullo (3 Nov 2019)

Hooker with a Penis dijo:


> Me suena demasiado ese culo...



Lo ideal es que los pongan ellas, pero con ciertos personajes sueltos les da pánico que se sepa su identidad


----------



## hhlfhkfdlhdhfhfhhhlfhkhh (3 Nov 2019)

barullo dijo:


> Lo ideal es que los pongan ellas, pero con ciertos personajes sueltos les da pánico que se sepa su identidad



Dime por qué letra empieza el nick; dudo entre dos.


----------



## barullo (3 Nov 2019)

Hooker with a Penis dijo:


> Dime por qué letra empieza el nick; dudo entre dos.



No puedo decir ni el nick, ni las iniciales ni nada...

Pero tú no tienes ningún compromiso ¿quién crees que pueden ser?


----------



## hhlfhkfdlhdhfhfhhhlfhkhh (3 Nov 2019)

barullo dijo:


> No puedo decir ni el nick, ni las iniciales ni nada...
> 
> Pero *tú no tienes ningún compromiso *¿quién crees que pueden ser?



Tengo demasiados...


----------



## barullo (3 Nov 2019)

Hooker with a Penis dijo:


> Tengo demasiados...



Pero para decir qué 2 te parecen que son las dueñas del bullas no


----------



## hhlfhkfdlhdhfhfhhhlfhkhh (3 Nov 2019)

barullo dijo:


> Pero para decir qué 2 te parecen que son las dueñas del bullas no



Estoy al 95% seguro de quién es.


----------



## Unlucky (3 Nov 2019)

Spoiler: El mio 



Y ya


----------



## barullo (3 Nov 2019)

Ole tus huevarios, bonita


----------



## Unlucky (3 Nov 2019)

barullo dijo:


> Ole tus huevarios, bonita



Luego diran que no ha pasado...Si es que no están atentos.


----------



## hhlfhkfdlhdhfhfhhhlfhkhh (3 Nov 2019)

barullo dijo:


> Ole tus huevarios, bonita



¿Está buena? Me lo perdí.

Ponlo 20 segundos otra vez, @Chardilla Lola. Dame like y cuando vea la notificación, vengo.


----------



## barullo (3 Nov 2019)

Hooker with a Penis dijo:


> ¿Está buena? Me lo perdí.
> 
> Ponlo 20 segundos otra vez, @Chardilla Lola. Dame like y cuando vea la notificación, vengo.



Tiene un trallazo interesante, si si


----------



## Tagghino (3 Nov 2019)

Chardilla Lola dijo:


> Spoiler: El mio
> 
> 
> 
> Y ya



Heccijo repetición, seguro hay alguna falta que no se marcó


----------



## Sr.nadie (3 Nov 2019)

Más mierda


----------



## barullo (3 Nov 2019)

Tagghino dijo:


> Heccijo repetición, seguro hay alguna falta que no se marcó



Ya no está la foro pero no citéis, que siempre os lo tengo que decir, cansaliebres


----------



## Tagghino (3 Nov 2019)

barullo dijo:


> Ya no está la foro pero no citéis, que siempre os lo tengo que decir, cansaliebres



La culpa es del puto feo, estoy vigilando el hilo del chucho, venga otra vez


----------



## Chispeante (3 Nov 2019)

Otro que me pierdo...


----------



## barullo (3 Nov 2019)

Una repetición



Spoiler


----------



## Tagghino (3 Nov 2019)

Si señor, eso es un culito muy respingon, un señor culito para ser más exactos


----------



## Unlucky (3 Nov 2019)

Mira @barullo , ¿Te acuerdas de esta foto?


Spoiler



E ya


----------



## barullo (3 Nov 2019)

Ya lo creo...pero tenias más con esa perspectiva


----------



## Unlucky (3 Nov 2019)

barullo dijo:


> Ya lo creo...pero tenias más con esa perspectiva



La de los tacones. Y se la volverán a perder


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (3 Nov 2019)

Este bullate no es forera pero merece estar aquí.


----------



## Unlucky (3 Nov 2019)

Bowman dijo:


> Joder, no se quien es pero melafo.



Pues yo.


----------



## Unlucky (3 Nov 2019)

Bowman dijo:


> Joder, no se quien es pero melafo.



Pero si citas, no subo más. Que se quedan por ahí...


----------



## barullo (3 Nov 2019)

Chardilla Lola dijo:


> La de los tacones. Y se la volverán a perder



Y otras que no sé si sólo vi yo de hace años...

De esas que me gustan a mi, ya sabes trufita


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (3 Nov 2019)

Chardilla Lola dijo:


> Pues yo.



Pues te felicito por ese magnífico bullate que dios o el gim te ha dado.


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (3 Nov 2019)

Chardilla Lola dijo:


> Pero si citas, no subo más. Que se quedan por ahí...



Cita eliminada, sorry.


----------



## Unlucky (3 Nov 2019)

Bowman dijo:


> Pues te felicito por ese magnífico bullate que dios o el gim te ha dado.



Dios y la bici
Y los tacones


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (3 Nov 2019)

Chardilla Lola dijo:


> Dios y la bici
> Y los tacones



Magnífico trío, los resultados saltan a la vista.


----------



## Tagghino (3 Nov 2019)

Chardilla Lola dijo:


> Dios y la bici
> Y los tacones



Hamija, me has pillado en el lavabo "examinando" la foto anterior, ¿se puede repetir la última?


----------



## Chispeante (3 Nov 2019)

Lola, Lolita, Lola,
ardilla de mi corazón, 
anuncia con fecha y hora
tu próxima exhibición 
que tienes a esta jauría 
sufriendo un buen calentón...


----------



## mmm (3 Nov 2019)




----------



## Unlucky (3 Nov 2019)

Bowman dijo:


> Magnífico trío, los resultados saltan a la vista.



Ya ves, mira que piernas.


----------



## Chispeante (3 Nov 2019)

¡Arrea! Buenas piernas que sin duda anticipan un culazo sensacional.

p.d. No se porque pero me están entrando unas ganas locas de repartir azotes...plas, plas y plas.


----------



## barullo (3 Nov 2019)

Que elegante la chardilla con sus medias con costura y tal


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (3 Nov 2019)

Chispeante dijo:


> ¡Arrea! Buenas piernas que sin duda anticipan un culazo sensacional.
> 
> p.d. No se porque pero me están entrando unas ganas locas de repartir azotes...plas, plas y plas.



Doy fe de ello, un culazo 10.


----------



## Sr.nadie (3 Nov 2019)

barullo dijo:


> Que elegante la chardilla con sus medias con costura y tal



La chardi es muy cuqui, cansaliebres


----------



## Tagghino (3 Nov 2019)

A ver panda de buitres, hay que ser respetuosos que a nadie se le ocurra molestarla
Chardi juapa, ¿te apetece unas fantas?


----------



## Unlucky (3 Nov 2019)

Tagghino dijo:


> A ver panda de buitres, hay que ser respetuosos que a nadie se le ocurra molestarla
> Chardi juapa, ¿te apetece unas fantas?



Soy más de cerveza, pero ahora mismo paso.


----------



## Tagghino (3 Nov 2019)

Chardilla Lola dijo:


> Soy más de cerveza, pero ahora mismo paso.



No se diga más, marchando una bien fresquita y algo para acompañar esta velada


----------



## Chispeante (3 Nov 2019)

¿Qué mejor manera de animar la inevitable tristeza dominical con una foto más de ese culazo tan estimulante? Lola, Lolita, Lola, no es por vicio, es por ayudar a la salud mental de los foreros...tu ya sabes.


----------



## Unlucky (3 Nov 2019)

Por favor, es que esta foto es preciosa y hay que enseñarla...


Spoiler



¿A qué sí?


----------



## Tagghino (3 Nov 2019)

Chispeante dijo:


> ¿Qué mejor manera de animar la inevitable tristeza dominical con una foto más de ese culazo tan estimulante? Lola, Lolita, Lola, no es por vicio, es por ayudar a la salud mental de los foreros...tu ya sabes.



Fecundo la moción, ya tu sabe mami


----------



## Chispeante (3 Nov 2019)

Wowwww...culazo, ay mamá, que culazo. Ahora si, ahora si. El momento del autoamor ya está aquí, ya llegó. Buenas noches y buenas pajas...digooo, buena suerte.


----------



## Tagghino (3 Nov 2019)

Madre del amor hermoso
Esas cosas se avisan, luego uno pierde la cordura


Me voy a deshidratar


----------



## Feynman (3 Nov 2019)

Chardilla Lola dijo:


> Por favor, es que esta foto es preciosa y hay que enseñarla...



Buen culo


----------



## Unlucky (3 Nov 2019)

Bowman dijo:


> Una obra de arte, la duda es ¿auto foto o te la hicieron?



Autofoto, solo hay que saber cómo.
Y no citeis coño, para una cosa que se os pide..


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (3 Nov 2019)

Chardilla Lola dijo:


> Autofoto, solo hay que saber cómo.
> Y no citeis coño, para una cosa que se os pide..



Elemental, poniendo el disparo retardado en la cámara del móvil. 
Cita eliminada por segunda vez, no volverá a ocurrir.


----------



## barullo (3 Nov 2019)

Mira que sois pesaitos con citar los post que llevan foto


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (3 Nov 2019)

barullo dijo:


> Mira que sois pesaitos con citar los post que llevan foto



No se si sabéis que cuando se quita la foto desaparece de las citaciones también, pero si te doy la razón, mejor no citar cuando hay fotos de por medio.


----------



## barullo (3 Nov 2019)

Bowman dijo:


> No se si sabéis que cuando se quita la foto desaparece de las citaciones también, pero si te doy la razón, mejor no citar cuando hay fotos de por medio.



Si, ya lo sabemos

Pero aún así por motivos de seguridad pedimos que no se haga

Lo malo es que hay que repetirlo en cada página y al final nos cansamos y eso tambien echa para atrás a las pocas como chardilla que se atreven a hacerse fotos y ponerlas


----------



## Tagghino (3 Nov 2019)

Va a haber otra?
Digo, para dejar un cartucho en la recámara, que las pastillas azules se reservan para situaciones más reales


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (3 Nov 2019)

barullo dijo:


> Si, ya lo sabemos
> 
> Pero aún así por motivos de seguridad pedimos que no se haga
> 
> Lo malo es que hay que repetirlo en cada página y al final nos cansamos y eso tambien echa para atrás a las pocas como chardilla que se atreven a hacerse fotos y ponerlas



Cuando quieres contestar a una persona lo normal es citarla, no lo he hecho a propósito sino por una simple distracción, mis dos citas ya están borradas.


----------



## Tagghino (3 Nov 2019)

barullo dijo:


> Si, ya lo sabemos
> 
> Pero aún así por motivos de seguridad pedimos que no se haga
> 
> Lo malo es que hay que repetirlo en cada página y al final nos cansamos y eso tambien echa para atrás a las pocas como chardilla que se atreven a hacerse fotos y ponerlas



Oído cocina


----------



## barullo (3 Nov 2019)

Tagghino dijo:


> Va a haber otra?
> Digo, para dejar un cartucho en la recámara, que las pastillas azules se reservan para situaciones más reales



Es posible mientras tanto pongo esta...pero que no la cite nadie



Spoiler


----------



## barullo (3 Nov 2019)

Bowman dijo:


> Cuando quieres contestar a una persona lo normal es citarla, no lo he hecho a propósito sino por una simple distracción, mis dos citas ya están borradas.



No lo digo por ti en especial, sino en general

Han sido muchos a lo largo de este hilo y los anteriores que las citaban

Y se supone que todo el mundo ya lo sabe


----------



## wingardian leviosa (3 Nov 2019)

barullo dijo:


> No lo digo por ti en especial, sino en general
> 
> Han sido muchos a lo largo de este hilo y los anteriores que las citaban
> 
> Y se supone que todo el mundo ya lo sabe



Pensaba que éramos hamijos y me avisabas. 

Siempre llego tarde, siempre.


----------



## Tagghino (3 Nov 2019)

wingardian leviosa dijo:


> Pensaba que éramos hamijos y me avisabas.
> 
> Siempre llego tarde, siempre.



Rápido, mira el spoiler anterior antes de que sea demasiado tarde


----------



## barullo (3 Nov 2019)

wingardian leviosa dijo:


> Pensaba que éramos hamijos y me avisabas.
> 
> Siempre llego tarde, siempre.



Tienes una justo arriba, cagalindes  

Deprisa que la quito

¿que te ha hecho la Symphorosa?


----------



## wingardian leviosa (3 Nov 2019)

barullo dijo:


> ¿que te ha hecho la Symphorosa?



¿Era necesario que la nombraras?


----------



## wingardian leviosa (3 Nov 2019)

Tagghino dijo:


> Rápido, mira el spoiler anterior antes de que sea demasiado tarde



Llego tarde.


----------



## Sr.nadie (3 Nov 2019)

wingardian leviosa dijo:


> Llego tarde.



Y yo, así es la vida...


----------



## barullo (3 Nov 2019)

wingardian leviosa dijo:


> ¿Era necesario que la nombraras?



Es que no sé qué problema teneis  

No sabía ni que la conocieras hasta ayer


----------



## wingardian leviosa (3 Nov 2019)

barullo dijo:


> Es que no sé qué problema teneis



¿Que yo sepa no tengo ningun problema con ella? ¿Por qué dices eso?


----------



## barullo (3 Nov 2019)

wingardian leviosa dijo:


> ¿Que yo sepa no tengo ningun problema con ella? ¿Por qué dices eso?



Es igual no importa pero os tirabáis puyas ayer, asi que no sé


----------



## wingardian leviosa (3 Nov 2019)

barullo dijo:


> Es igual no importa pero os tirabáis puyas ayer, asi que no sé



Joder pues no lo recuerdo, pero seguro que eran en plan broma.


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (3 Nov 2019)

¿No hay más bullates? 
Pues un merecido aplauso para la valiente que puso el suyo y nos alegró la tarde.


----------



## barullo (4 Nov 2019)

Bowman dijo:


> ¿No hay más bullates?
> Pues un merecido aplauso para la valiente que puso el suyo y nos alegró la tarde.
> Ver archivo adjunto 180249



mañana mañana...ya que hemos cogido carrerilla no vamos a dejarlo y perder el flow, como dice mi amijou el poeta del hamor @Rizzo 

a la Chardi le daré la brasa para que se haga más fotos y a las otras amijas anonimas también


----------



## wingardian leviosa (4 Nov 2019)

Bowman dijo:


> ¿No hay más bullates?



¿Quieres que te ponga el mío antes de acostarme?


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (4 Nov 2019)

wingardian leviosa dijo:


> ¿Quieres que te ponga el mío antes de acostarme?



Si delante hay un rabo no por favor, se rompería la magia del hilo


----------



## Chispeante (4 Nov 2019)

Otro que se suma al clamor popular...


----------



## barullo (4 Nov 2019)

wingardian leviosa dijo:


> ¿Quieres que te ponga el mío antes de acostarme?



enseñaselo al señor Roca que es lo mismo que decirte veste a cagar


----------



## Sr.nadie (4 Nov 2019)

wingardian leviosa dijo:


> ¿Quieres que te ponga el mío antes de acostarme?



Si, y eso que solo pido fototetas y fototangas. 
Lo que menos me importa es el sexo, es la implicación. 
Yo antes ponía fotos y eso, la última por Halloween creo, pero viendo como se las gasta la peña soy el primero que dice que no estén más de 3 minutos. 
Qué más da el físico para pasar un buen rato sano? 
Soy muy raro, co.


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (4 Nov 2019)

*¿Quien habrá sido el hijo puta que puso el primer tag? *


----------



## Sir Connor (4 Nov 2019)

Bowman dijo:


> *¿Quien habrá sido el hijo puta que puso el primer tag? *



Tu madre muerta y degollada lentamente....


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (4 Nov 2019)

Un bullate de mi colección particular para animar el hilo, en 2 minutos lo quito .


----------



## barullo (4 Nov 2019)

Bowman dijo:


> Un bullate de mi colección particular para animar el hilo, en 2 minutos lo quito .



No se ha visto, pisachanclas


----------



## Tagghino (4 Nov 2019)

Bowman dijo:


> Un bullate de mi colección particular para animar el hilo, en 2 minutos lo quito .


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (4 Nov 2019)

Sir Connor dijo:


> Tu madre muerta y degollada lentamente....



Tus muertos en cal viva hijo de mil madres.


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (4 Nov 2019)

Tagghino dijo:


>



Eso no se parece a la maravilla que puse, parece el bullate de una forera con delirium tremens que dice que es modelo.


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (4 Nov 2019)

barullo dijo:


> No se ha visto, pisachanclas



Mala suerte, ahora desde el móvil no puedo ponerlo.


----------



## Tagghino (4 Nov 2019)

Bowman dijo:


> Eso no se parece a la maravilla que puse, parece el bullate de una forera con delirium tremens que dice que es modelo.



Pues venga, en diferido para los currantes y a mi si eso


----------



## el melo (4 Nov 2019)

Pues yo le daba asi a lo tonto


----------



## Unlucky (4 Nov 2019)

pero pero, ¿Y eso qué es?
Se ve más cacho en misa


----------



## el melo (4 Nov 2019)

Pues eso.... le daba y a gusto


----------



## Unlucky (4 Nov 2019)

Ellos esperan algo más así...
No les defraudes


Spoiler



Y ya


----------



## el melo (4 Nov 2019)

Melafo y eso y luego nos fumamos un par de camels juntos si le apetece


----------



## Tagghino (4 Nov 2019)

Estoy en el paraíso, me habéis alegrado el lunes juapas


----------



## Tagghino (4 Nov 2019)

@Lisbon , tiempo prudencial y aluego las borras si eso
Atiende a las palabras sabias de @Chardilla Lola


----------



## el melo (4 Nov 2019)

Baia baia...... asi tal cual esta le daba sin pensarlo hasta que me sangren las oregas


----------



## Tagghino (4 Nov 2019)

Joder!!! Ya tengo material hasta como mínimo navidades


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (4 Nov 2019)

Lisbon dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 180569
> Ver archivo adjunto 180570



moqueta y mobiliario anticuado , muy típico de eeuu, no cuela, por cierto la tia está en el chasis, no anorexia porfis.


----------



## Unlucky (4 Nov 2019)

Intuitiva-Delatadora dijo:


> moqueta y mobiliario anticuado , muy típico de eeuu, no cuela, por cierto la tia está en el chasis, no anorexia porfis.



A ver pon una tuya que podamos criticarte también, juaparl.


----------



## Tagghino (4 Nov 2019)

Intuitiva-Delatadora dijo:


> moqueta y mobiliario anticuado , muy típico de eeuu, no cuela, por cierto la tia está en el chasis, no anorexia porfis.



No quotees, no seas mal educada


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (4 Nov 2019)

Sir Connor dijo:


> Tu madre muerta y degollada lentamente....



y con el dentro en la tumba con cal viva....


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (4 Nov 2019)

Chardilla Lola dijo:


> A ver pon una tuya que podamos criticarte también, juaparl.



yo ya he puesto es muy respingón..


----------



## Tagghino (4 Nov 2019)

Chardilla Lola dijo:


> A ver pon una tuya que podamos criticarte también, juaparl.



Tiene más rabo que la pantera rosa, tiene envidia de las tías de bandera como vosotras


----------



## barullo (4 Nov 2019)

No he visto la de Chardi, pero las de Lisbon si


Estaba en un tunel y justo al salir le he visto el pandero jojojo  

Voy a echar al euromillones ahora mismo


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (4 Nov 2019)

Tagghino dijo:


> No quotees, no seas mal educada



soy muy educada , más que tú, y se nota a leguas que es foto robada del año de maria castaña y no es de ezpaña.


----------



## Tagghino (4 Nov 2019)

Intuitiva-Delatadora dijo:


> soy muy educada , más que tú, y se nota a leguas que es foto robada del año de maria castaña y no es de ezpaña.



Pues pon la tuya y veremos


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (4 Nov 2019)

Bowman dijo:


> Tus muertos en cal viva hijo de mil madres.
> Ver archivo adjunto 180530



ya está el bastardo de babosoman , copiando mi estilo , puto criminal anda enamorado y todo lo mío le gusta, dos tiros en tu mente enferma .


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (4 Nov 2019)

Tagghino dijo:


> Pues pon la tuya y veremos



cuando alguna ponga el suyo real con fecha y Nick , yo ya he puesto muchas mías, demasiadas. Así los tengo luego a los criminales del foro, que como no quiero nada con ellos, me acosan y el despecho les hace insultarme acosarme como babosoman..


----------



## Tagghino (4 Nov 2019)

Intuitiva-Delatadora dijo:


> cuando alguna ponga el suyo real con fecha y Nick , yo ya he puesto muchas mías, demasiadas. Así los tengo luego a los criminales del foro, que como no quiero nada con ellos, me acosan y el despecho les hace insultarme acosarme como babosoman..


----------



## Unlucky (4 Nov 2019)

Intuitiva-Delatadora dijo:


> cuando alguna ponga el suyo real con fecha y Nick , yo ya he puesto muchas mías, demasiadas. Así los tengo luego a los criminales del foro, que como no quiero nada con ellos, me acosan y el despecho les hace insultarme acosarme como babosoman..



Eso ya lo hemos hecho cienes y cienes de veces, y las hemos dedicado y todo.
Por eso saben, en mi caso, que soy yo.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (4 Nov 2019)

Chardilla Lola dijo:


> Eso ya lo hemos hecho cienes y cienes de veces, y las hemos dedicado y todo.
> Por eso saben, en mi caso, que soy yo.



sabes que pasa, que si yo no veo las cosas por mi misma no las creo, sabes?


----------



## Unlucky (4 Nov 2019)

Intuitiva-Delatadora dijo:


> sabes que pasa, que si yo no veo las cosas por mi misma no las creo, sabes?



No, y tampoco me importa una mierda.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (4 Nov 2019)

Chardilla Lola dijo:


> No, y tampoco me importa una mierda.



pues ya sois dos ..


----------



## Tagghino (4 Nov 2019)

Chardilla Lola dijo:


> No, y tampoco me importa una mierda.



Vamos, queseacagao, no?


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (4 Nov 2019)

Tagghino dijo:


> Vamos, queseacagao, no?



cada dia en todos los muertos de los fachas del foro oiga, ya te digo..


----------



## Tagghino (4 Nov 2019)

Típica excusa para ocultar la realidad: que no es mujer


----------



## HARLEY66 (4 Nov 2019)

Hola holitaaaaaaaaa


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (4 Nov 2019)

¿Me he perdido algún bullate?, joder es que yo curro, no soy nini que vive de la sopa boba como vosotros.


----------



## barullo (4 Nov 2019)

Bowman dijo:


> ¿Me he perdido algún bullate?, joder es que yo curro, no soy nini que vive de la sopa boba como vosotros.



Si, pero puedes poner la de antes y a cambio yo te imboco a mis amijas


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (4 Nov 2019)

barullo dijo:


> Si, pero puedes poner la de antes y a cambio yo te imboco a mis amijas
> [/Q
> No te pajees que nos conocemos, tienes 1 minuto para llegar al orgasmo depravado.
> ya está, cumple tu palabra e imboca a tus amijas.


----------



## Tagghino (4 Nov 2019)

Na' o follamos todos o...


----------



## barullo (4 Nov 2019)

No se ha visto nada, Bowman...

y las amijas ya están requeteinvitadas


----------



## Chispeante (4 Nov 2019)

¿Cómo van esos culetes? Que no me entere yo de que pasan hambre...


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (4 Nov 2019)

barullo dijo:


> No se ha visto nada, Bowman...
> 
> y las amijas ya están requeteinvitadas



Joder tío lo he tenido mas de un minuto, ya no lo pongo mas.


----------



## Unlucky (4 Nov 2019)

Bowman dijo:


> Joder tío lo he tenido mas de un minuto, ya no lo pongo mas.



A mi me la puedes mandar por privado, que te prometo que la borro.


----------



## Gonzalor (4 Nov 2019)

¡Jo! Ya me lo he vuelto a perder todo. Otra noche sin paja.


----------



## Tagghino (4 Nov 2019)

Bowman dijo:


> Joder tío lo he tenido mas de un minuto, ya no lo pongo mas.



A ver, vamos a calmarnos, ponla ahora y así la vemos todos


----------



## Chispeante (4 Nov 2019)

Gonzalor dijo:


> ¡Jo! Ya me lo he vuelto a perder todo. Otra noche sin paja.



Ayer nuestra ardillita favorita aportó material de primera...no es por hacer sangre, pero si, se vieron cosas muy inspiradoras..


----------



## Alaskha (4 Nov 2019)

Chardilla Lola dijo:


> A mi me la puedes mandar por privado, que te prometo que la borro.



Yo también quiero


----------



## Gonzalor (4 Nov 2019)

Chispeante dijo:


> Ayer nuestra ardillita favorita aportó material de primera...no es por hacer sangre, pero si, se vieron cosas muy inspiradoras..



¡¡Y no me avisó!! ¿Dónde iremos a parar?


----------



## Tagghino (4 Nov 2019)

Chispeante dijo:


> Ayer nuestra ardillita favorita aportó material de primera...no es por hacer sangre, pero si, se vieron cosas muy inspiradoras..



Mejor no digo na' que aluego te mosqueas


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (4 Nov 2019)

Chispeante dijo:


> Ayer nuestra ardillita favorita aportó material de primera...no es por hacer sangre, pero si, se vieron cosas muy inspiradoras..



Imágenes de primerísima calidad, doy fe.


----------



## Tagghino (4 Nov 2019)

Chardilla Lola dijo:


> A mi me la puedes mandar por privado, que te prometo que la borro.



Y yo que creía que era el único hinosente que se cree todo por aquí


----------



## Chispeante (4 Nov 2019)

Bowman dijo:


> Imágenes de primerísima calidad, doy fe.



La de las medias con costura y la del culo en primer plano con la camiseta-vestido a medio levantar eran cosa fina...


----------



## Tagghino (4 Nov 2019)

Chispeante dijo:


> La de las medias con costura y la del culo en primer plano con la camiseta-vestido a medio levantar eran cosa fina...



Eh! Lo que pasa en el hilo de los buyates se queda en el hilo de los buyates


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (4 Nov 2019)

Chispeante dijo:


> La de las medias con costura y la del culo en primer plano con la camiseta-vestido a medio levantar eran cosa fina...



Alguna paja cayó seguro, no fue mi caso porque estaba currando.


----------



## Tagghino (4 Nov 2019)

Bowman dijo:


> Alguna paja cayó seguro, no fue mi caso porque estaba currando.


----------



## Peter Sellers (4 Nov 2019)

Bowman dijo:


> ¿Me he perdido algún bullate?, joder es que yo curro, no soy nini que vive de la sopa boba como vosotros.



Llegaste tarde, habla con tu jefe para que te cambie el horario, pero ahí tienes a tu amiga, mira que americana se mando de avatar


----------



## Chispeante (4 Nov 2019)

Bowman dijo:


> Alguna paja cayó seguro, no fue mi caso porque estaba currando.



Eso nunca, sería un acto de cosificación del cuerpo femenino que contribuiría a perpetuar la opresión heteropatriarcal sobre las pobres foreras...Mi opinión es emponderante e igualitaria, valorando estéticamente las aportaciones de las compañeras.


----------



## Gonzalor (4 Nov 2019)

¡¡¡¡¡¡Chardiiiiiiiiii!!!!!! Acuérdate de mí


----------



## barullo (4 Nov 2019)

Chispeante dijo:


> La de las medias con costura y la del culo en primer plano con la camiseta-vestido a medio levantar eran cosa fina...



Hace años puso más fotos como esa y hasta liguero...pedidselas

Chardi: tus fans quieren lencería fina hoyga


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (4 Nov 2019)

Peter Sellers dijo:


> Llegaste tarde, habla con tu jefe para que te cambie el horario, pero ahí tienes a tu amiga, mira que americana se mando de avatar



¿De que amiga hablas?


----------



## Peter Sellers (4 Nov 2019)

Bowman dijo:


> ¿De que amiga hablas?



*Intuitiva-Delatadora*


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (4 Nov 2019)

Peter Sellers dijo:


> *Intuitiva-Delatadora*



Corramos un tupido velo y lee mi firma.


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (4 Nov 2019)

Bueno me piro, si hay mas bullates acepto privados con ellos, joder que siempre me pierdo lo mejor.


----------



## Chispeante (4 Nov 2019)

barullo dijo:


> Hace años puso más fotos como esa y hasta liguero...pedidselas
> 
> Chardi: tus fans quieren lencería fina hoyga



Pues una en tanga sería un capricho delicioso, para recrearse respetuosamente durante el breve minuto que las comparte...


----------



## Tagghino (4 Nov 2019)

Peter Sellers dijo:


> *Intuitiva-Delatadora*



Tiene un mentón que ni Buzz Lightyear 
Eso es de tío


----------



## Peter Sellers (4 Nov 2019)

Tagghino dijo:


> Tiene un mentón que ni Buzz Lightyear
> Eso es de tío



Tirándome los tejos en otro hilo, xd, Noooooo


----------



## barullo (4 Nov 2019)

Os pongo una rápidita y anónima...nada de citar, putos cansaliebres



Spoiler


----------



## barullo (4 Nov 2019)

Chispeante dijo:


> Pues una en tanga sería un capricho delicioso, para recrearse respetuosamente durante el breve minuto que las comparte...



La que digo yo tienen todo el pack completo


----------



## Unlucky (4 Nov 2019)

Gonzalor dijo:


> ¡¡¡¡¡¡Chardiiiiiiiiii!!!!!! Acuérdate de mí



Mira como me acuerdo de ti..


Spoiler



Taluec


----------



## Chispeante (4 Nov 2019)

Con la alegría del culazo que ha compartido el compañero barullo me retiro, que este hilo es un vicio y uno no se cansa de refrescar esperando "novedades"...

Ay mamá Chardi, vaya pechera más apetitosa...para meter ahí la cara y echarse una siesta.


----------



## barullo (4 Nov 2019)

Madre mia madre mia, vaya bufas me comía


----------



## Feynman (4 Nov 2019)

Buenas mamellas, vive Dios.


----------



## Unlucky (4 Nov 2019)

barullo dijo:


> La que digo yo tienen todo el pack completo



Tu dices la de los tacones rojos...


----------



## Gonzalor (4 Nov 2019)

Chardilla Lola dijo:


> Mira como me acuerdo de ti..
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



¡Esa es mi Lola!


----------



## Peter Sellers (4 Nov 2019)

Chardilla Lola dijo:


> Tu dices la de los tacones rojos...



Me has puesto nervioso...


----------



## Unlucky (4 Nov 2019)

Mirad, otra


----------



## barullo (4 Nov 2019)

Chardilla Lola dijo:


> Tu dices la de los tacones rojos...



Esas esas...esas son la pera limonera

y luego otra que estabas en la calle, de terracitas y cañas, que se te ve el tope de la media, la pusiste en el blog del ojete, y otra más de esa sesión muy muy de cerca que te levantas la "cortina" para que se vean mejor


----------



## barullo (4 Nov 2019)

Chardilla Lola dijo:


> Mirad, otra



que no se ve nada, pomperaaaa


----------



## Gonzalor (4 Nov 2019)

Chardilla Lola dijo:


> Mirad, otra



¿Disfrazada de fantasma?


----------



## Unlucky (4 Nov 2019)

Gonzalor dijo:


> ¿Disfrazada de fantasma?



Es que la he quitado, me ha parecido muy fuerte

Si queréis os enseño la mítica de las campurrianas


----------



## Chispeante (4 Nov 2019)

Chardilla Lola dijo:


> Es que la he quitado, me ha parecido muy fuerte
> 
> Si queréis os enseño la mítica de las campurrianas



Somos adultos nada es demasiado fuerte para nosotros...Pero vamos las campus son mis galletas favoritas.


----------



## Gonzalor (4 Nov 2019)

Chardilla Lola dijo:


> Es que la he quitado, me ha parecido muy fuerte
> 
> Si queréis os enseño la mítica de las campurrianas



Bueno, las campurrianas aquí y la otra por MP


----------



## Peter Sellers (4 Nov 2019)

Chardilla Lola dijo:


> Es que la he quitado, me ha parecido muy fuerte
> 
> Si queréis os enseño la mítica de las campurrianas



Aquí tod@s son mayores de edad, pero por una parte no vaya a ser que mañana tenga un accidente...


----------



## Tagghino (4 Nov 2019)

Joder, ya no se puede ir uno al lavabo a "analizar" las fotos tranquilamente, luego me pierdo lo mejoh!
Por favor, una repetición


----------



## Chispeante (4 Nov 2019)

Lola, el país está crispado, en breve van a saltar chispas en el debate de esta noche...aporta algo de calma y de sosiego en estos momentos tan difíciles. Vamos, que una última foto estaría muy requetebien.


----------



## Tagghino (4 Nov 2019)

Alguna novedad? 
Hay repetición en diferido?


----------



## Chispeante (4 Nov 2019)

Tagghino dijo:


> Alguna novedad?
> Hay repetición en diferido?



De momento empate a cero, sin cambios. Esperemos que en algún momento de destaque la "delantera".


----------



## Tagghino (4 Nov 2019)

Chispeante dijo:


> De momento empate a cero, sin cambios. Esperemos que en algún momento de destaque la "delantera".



Por ahí leí un comentario de que no era Lola sino Lolas... y qué lolas!!


----------



## Pio Pio (4 Nov 2019)

Es este el hilo de los pajilleros necesitados?.


----------



## Unlucky (4 Nov 2019)

La de las campurrianas prometida y os dejo.


Spoiler



Taluec ]


----------



## Chispeante (4 Nov 2019)

Olé, olé y olé, así se puede uno relajar antes del debate. Muchas gracias guapa.


----------



## Paz Verga (4 Nov 2019)

Coño Chardilla y a ti no te insultan, qué les das???!!!! 
Me alegro que alguien más se anime, joer.


----------



## Tagghino (4 Nov 2019)

Joder!!! El sueño de todo pajillero, nuncafollista, casapapis, nini comecampurrianas
Se me ha abierto el apetito y acabo de cenar
Esas son unas Lolas de 1er nivel


----------



## Pio Pio (4 Nov 2019)

La Lola nos enseña enseña sus lolas campurrianolas, jiji, melafo.


----------



## barullo (4 Nov 2019)

Paz Verga dijo:


> Coño Chardilla y a ti no te insultan, qué les das???!!!!
> Me alegro que alguien más se anime, joer.



Bienvenida cuca  si quieres poner usa spoiler y quitalas en un par de minutos


----------



## Chispeante (4 Nov 2019)

Paz Verga dijo:


> Coño Chardilla y a ti no te insultan, qué les das???!!!!
> Me alegro que alguien más se anime, joer.



En este hilo encontrarás afecto, cariño y reconocimiento. Pasa y ponte cómoda.


----------



## Tagghino (4 Nov 2019)

Sabéis que?
A la mierda el debate!!
Aquí se está mucho mejor!!!


----------



## Tagghino (4 Nov 2019)

Paz Verga dijo:


> Coño Chardilla y a ti no te insultan, qué les das???!!!!
> Me alegro que alguien más se anime, joer.





barullo dijo:


> Bienvenida cuca  si quieres poner usa spoiler y quitalas en un par de minutos





Chispeante dijo:


> En este hilo encontrarás afecto, cariño y reconocimiento. Pasa y ponte cómoda.



Haz caso a estos foreros tan sabios


----------



## Unlucky (4 Nov 2019)

Paz Verga dijo:


> Coño Chardilla y a ti no te insultan, qué les das???!!!!
> Me alegro que alguien más se anime, joer.



Yo les doy cariño, respeto y una dosis de pasotismo sobre todo en general bastante amplia.
Además cualquiera que me conozca sabe que no vale la pena en entrar en guerra conmigo, es batalla perdida.

Anímate y anima a tu público


----------



## barullo (4 Nov 2019)

Chardilla Lola dijo:


> Yo les doy cariño, respeto y una dosis de pasotismo sobre todo en general bastante amplia.
> Además cualquiera que me conozca sabe que no vale la pena en entrar en guerra conmigo, es batalla perdida.
> 
> Anímate y anima a tu público



Tú guerrera que te dejas la foto puesta jajaja


----------



## Paz Verga (4 Nov 2019)

Bah, no sé poner los spoilers xD sólo he venido a mirar, enga taluec


----------



## Tagghino (4 Nov 2019)

Chardilla Lola dijo:


> Yo les doy cariño, respeto y una dosis de pasotismo sobre todo en general bastante amplia.
> Además cualquiera que me conozca sabe que no vale la pena en entrar en guerra conmigo, es batalla perdida.
> 
> Anímate y anima a tu público



Este hilo es top, lleno de sabiduría y tías muy muy buenas


----------



## Peter Sellers (4 Nov 2019)

Voy a tener que echarme novia otra vez...


----------



## Tagghino (4 Nov 2019)

Paz Verga dijo:


> Bah, no sé poner los spoilers xD sólo he venido a mirar, enga taluec



Venga, no te hagas de rogar, siempre hay sitio para un foto guay


----------



## barullo (4 Nov 2019)

Paz Verga dijo:


> Bah, no sé poner los spoilers xD sólo he venido a mirar, enga taluec



Es muy fácil:

justo en el centro, a la derecha de los emoticonos tienes la opción de "insertar" con el símbolo de unos puntos suspensivos

clickas ahí y se te despliega un pequeño menú: la 3ª opción que te ofrece es el Spoiler y te sale esto:


Spoiler: jejeje




Ver archivo adjunto 180621




dentro colocas la foto o el texto que quieras y abajo a la derecha le das a "vista previa" para que veas como te ha quedado

luego no hace falta pasados unos minutos que consideres oportunos que borres todo el post...

en el mensaje ya subido le das abajo a la función "editar" y cuando veas tu post un poco más abajo le das a eliminar las imagenes que quieras e incluso puedes poner otras para hacer de rabiar  a continuacion "vista previa" para comprobar que la has quitado correctamente y le das a "guardar"


----------



## Tagghino (4 Nov 2019)

Bravo, bravo, bravisimo, por dios que mamellas tan espectaculares!!


----------



## barullo (4 Nov 2019)

Tagghino dijo:


> Bravo, bravo, bravisimo, por dios que mamellas tan espectaculares!!



Ha sido visto y no visto


----------



## Tagghino (4 Nov 2019)

barullo dijo:


> Es muy fácil:
> 
> justo en el centro, a la derecha de los emoticonos tienes la opción de "insertar" con el símbolo de unos puntos suspensivos
> 
> ...



Que ya lo sabe y muy bien rascanalgas, que no lo ves?


----------



## barullo (4 Nov 2019)

Tagghino dijo:


> Que ya lo sabe y muy bien rascanalgas, que no lo ves?



Ya ya, ya lo creo que "sabe"


----------



## Feynman (4 Nov 2019)

Buenas vistas al melonar de la ardilla previas al debate. Mis dies.



Paz Verga dijo:


> Coño Chardilla y a ti no te insultan, qué les das???!!!!
> Me alegro que alguien más se anime, joer.



Tu fallo fue entrar al trapo, enfadarte y seguir por privado discusiones e insultos que no venian a cuento.

Como bien dice la ardilla, pasotismo, hijnore, vaciles sanos o silencios.


----------



## Tagghino (4 Nov 2019)

Feynman dijo:


> Buenas vistas al melonar de la ardilla previas al debate. Mis dies.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y que no olvide que aquí habemos güait naigts nuncafollistas que defenderemos su honor ante HDLGP que no se porten como deben


----------



## Unlucky (4 Nov 2019)

Tagghino dijo:


> Y que no olvide que aquí habemos güait naigts nuncafollistas que defenderemos su honor ante HDLGP que no se porten como deben



Me sobran.
Ya me bato el cobre yo sola con quien sea.

¿Ha empezado el debate o nos da tiempo a la última?


----------



## Kiral (4 Nov 2019)

Desde que he visto a @Lisbon, no salgo de este hilo.


----------



## barullo (4 Nov 2019)

Chardilla Lola dijo:


> Me sobran.
> Ya me bato el cobre yo sola con quien sea.
> 
> ¿Ha empezado el debate o nos da tiempo a la última?



venga ese bis 

loooola looola looola


----------



## Tagghino (4 Nov 2019)

Chardilla Lola dijo:


> Me sobran.
> Ya me bato el cobre yo sola con quien sea.
> 
> ¿Ha empezado el debate o nos da tiempo a la última?



La última y nos vamos...


----------



## Tagghino (4 Nov 2019)

@Chardilla Lola Chardi!!! Juapa!!! Que ya empieza el debate...
Estamos en extras


----------



## Unlucky (4 Nov 2019)

Tagghino dijo:


> @Chardilla Lola Chardi!!! Juapa!!! Que ya empieza el debate...
> Estamos en extras



Calla, que está hablando Pedro.


----------



## Unlucky (4 Nov 2019)

Ahora, que está hablando Casado.


Si es que este culo hay que enseñarlo más...



Spoiler



Buenas noches gentuza


----------



## Tagghino (4 Nov 2019)

Chardilla Lola dijo:


> Calla, que está hablando Pedro.



Pedro??, jamia sabía que algún defecto tendrías,  
Por lo demás todo bien, demasiado diría yo


----------



## Unlucky (4 Nov 2019)

Tagghino dijo:


> Pedro??, jamia sabía que algún defecto tendrías,
> Por lo demás todo bien, demasiado diría yo



Soy Charo y votante del psoe, lo sabe todo el foro.


----------



## Tagghino (4 Nov 2019)

Ese culito es mi perdición, maemía maemía


----------



## Peter Sellers (4 Nov 2019)

Chardilla Lola dijo:


> Soy Charo y votante del psoe, lo sabe todo el foro.



Yo tambien soy sociata, me llamo Peter


----------



## Txemagic (4 Nov 2019)

Chardilla Lola dijo:


> Soy Charo y votante del psoe, lo sabe todo el foro.



Pelo frito tambien?
Mi muger dice que pagascal está hinchao como un pavo.

Enviado desde mi SM-N950F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## barullo (4 Nov 2019)

jodó qué azote tienes, madre del jamón fermoso


----------



## Unlucky (4 Nov 2019)

Peter Sellers dijo:


> Yo tambien soy sociata, me llamo Peter



Peeeeeeedroooooooo!!!!


----------



## Peter Sellers (4 Nov 2019)

Chardilla Lola dijo:


> Peeeeeeedroooooooo!!!!



Eseeeeeee


----------



## barullo (4 Nov 2019)

El_guason dijo:


> Mi voto con los ojos cerrados.



borra la cita, anda cagalindes


----------



## Tagghino (4 Nov 2019)




----------



## barullo (4 Nov 2019)

Ha pasado desapercibido porque han sido 10 segundos nada más, pero @Paz Verga ha puesto 2 pitones como dos soles 

Jracias juapa a ti también 

sin olvidarnos de Chardilla y Lisbon que han estado cumbres ambas 

besines para todas


----------



## Unlucky (4 Nov 2019)

barullo dijo:


> Ha pasado desapercibido porque han sido 10 segundos nada más, pero @Paz Verga ha puesto 2 pitones como dos soles
> 
> Jracias juapa a ti también
> 
> ...



Nos estas mandando a la cama?


----------



## barullo (4 Nov 2019)

Chardilla Lola dijo:


> Nos estas mandando a la cama?



jajaja  claro que no, pero de vez en cuando hago resumenes para retra digooo rezagados


----------



## Unlucky (4 Nov 2019)

Chssss, silencio máximo que está hablando Pablo.


----------



## perrosno (4 Nov 2019)

bueno, aquí es donde se pilla cacho??


----------



## Tagghino (4 Nov 2019)

Chardilla Lola dijo:


> Chssss, silencio máximo que está hablando Pablo.



Jamia!! Ahora Pablemos?
Me va a dar un ataque


----------



## Unlucky (4 Nov 2019)

Tagghino dijo:


> Jamia!! Ahora Pablemos?
> Me va a dar un ataque



Nunca sabrás mi verdadera ideología.
A Abascal me lo fo.
¡Qué hombre!


----------



## Tagghino (4 Nov 2019)

Chardilla Lola dijo:


> Nunca sabrás mi verdadera ideología.
> A Abascal me lo fo.
> ¡Qué hombre!



Mientras sigas mostrando cacho como si eres de la CUP


----------



## Unlucky (4 Nov 2019)

Tagghino dijo:


> Mientras sigas mostrando cacho como si eres de la CUP



Uy, no.. Que se rumorea que esas no se lavan.
Además soy de Madrid, para que vayas descartando.
Y del Atleti, por si quieres ponerme otro asterisco.


----------



## Tagghino (4 Nov 2019)

Chardilla Lola dijo:


> Uy, no.. Que se rumorea que esas no se lavan.
> Además soy de Madrid, para que vayas descartando.
> Y del Atleti, por si quieres ponerme otro asterisco.



Encima coleguilla del gordo no?


----------



## Unlucky (4 Nov 2019)

Tagghino dijo:


> Encima coleguilla del gordo no?



¿Qué gordo?
¿Artemis?
Nos odiamos.


----------



## Tagghino (4 Nov 2019)

Chardilla Lola dijo:


> ¿Qué gordo?
> ¿Artemis?
> Nos odiamos.



Lo digo por el Paleti


----------



## perrosno (4 Nov 2019)

se ve algo más o sigo viendo el debacle?


----------



## Cormac (4 Nov 2019)

Chardilla Lola dijo:


> Chssss, silencio máximo que está hablando Pablo.



Tengo todavía un culo guardado tuyo en mi disco duro.


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (4 Nov 2019)

Cormac dijo:


> Tengo todavía un culo guardado tuyo en mi disco duro.



Y te pajeas cada día con el como buen nuncafollista que eres.


----------



## Unlucky (5 Nov 2019)

Cormac dijo:


> Tengo todavía un culo guardado tuyo en mi disco duro.



Compártelo!!
Pero ya sabes las reglas, SPOILER y no más de 2 minutos.


----------



## Cormac (5 Nov 2019)

Spoiler: foto Abascal



borrado


----------



## Unlucky (5 Nov 2019)

Es mío, doy fe.


----------



## Unlucky (5 Nov 2019)

Cormac dijo:


> Spoiler: foto Abascal
> 
> 
> 
> borrado



Gracias caballero


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (5 Nov 2019)

No es bullate pero creo que tiene cabida en el hilo.


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (5 Nov 2019)

Otro estupendo bullate para que no decaiga el hilo.
Te imboco @FernandoEsteso 
Piiii tiempo, bullate eliminado.


----------



## FernandoEsteso (5 Nov 2019)

Chardilla Lola dijo:


> Dios y la bici
> Y los tacones



A ver ...


Bowman dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 180860
> 
> Otro estupendo bullate para que no decaiga el hilo.
> Te imboco @FernandoEsteso



Yo quiero ver la peseta de la @Paz Verga y si puede ser lamerla y comerle el centimo


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (5 Nov 2019)

FernandoEsteso dijo:


> A ver ...
> 
> 
> Yo quiero ver la peseta de la @Paz Verga y si puede ser lamerla y comerle el centimo


----------



## barullo (5 Nov 2019)

Bowman dijo:


> Otro estupendo bullate para que no decaiga el hilo.
> Te imboco @FernandoEsteso
> Piiii tiempo, bullate eliminado.



Vaya horitas de ponerlo, atracatrenes


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (5 Nov 2019)

barullo dijo:


> Vaya horitas de ponerlo, atracatrenes



Toma llorica.


----------



## barullo (5 Nov 2019)

Joder qué azote tiene ¿no? ¿es amiga tuya o forera?


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (5 Nov 2019)

barullo dijo:


> Joder qué azote tiene ¿no? ¿es amiga tuya o forera?



Azote y empuje, es amiga, la quito ya que habrás hecho la captura


----------



## barullo (5 Nov 2019)

Bowman dijo:


> Azote y empuje, es amiga, la quito ya que habrás hecho la captura



Traétela al foro que la queremos conocer


----------



## barullo (5 Nov 2019)

Seguimos...otra amija forense me ha pasado privi con una foto, aunque no es un bullate.

os recuerdo que no se debe citar los post con fotos nunca

podéis comentar a continuación sin tener que citar...respetad la norma que no es fácil que haya foreras dispuestas a regalarnos la vista



Spoiler


----------



## Tagghino (5 Nov 2019)

Seréis cabrones!! Venga heccijo repetición...


----------



## barullo (5 Nov 2019)

Tagghino dijo:


> Seréis cabrones!! Venga heccijo repetición...



pero si está justo encima de ti, cansaliebres


----------



## Cormac (5 Nov 2019)

Lo mismo las piernas algo delgadas, no?


----------



## barullo (5 Nov 2019)

Cormac dijo:


> Lo mismo las piernas algo delgadas, no?



tiene un cuerpo precioso y menudas lolas...tiene tipo de modelo

qué exijentes sois no me jodas


----------



## Cormac (5 Nov 2019)

barullo dijo:


> tiene un cuerpo precioso y menudas lolas...tiene tipo de modelo
> 
> qué exijentes sois no me jodas



Es que me recuerda a una amiga. Con muchas tetas, pero con piernas esqueléticas y sin culo. 
Hay algunos cuerpos de mujer que son así.


----------



## barullo (5 Nov 2019)

Cormac dijo:


> Es que me recuerda a una amiga. Con muchas tetas, pero con piernas esqueléticas y sin culo.
> Hay algunos cuerpos de mujer que son así.



No, esta forera tiene un pandero de cojón de boquerón


----------



## Tagghino (5 Nov 2019)

barullo dijo:


> pero si está justo encima de ti, cansaliebres



Ya, pero... y las demás?


----------



## barullo (5 Nov 2019)

Tagghino dijo:


> Ya, pero... y las demás?



Bowman puso a una amija suya ajena al foro...supongo que repetirá

Invócale


----------



## Tagghino (5 Nov 2019)

Bowman dijo:


> Azote y empuje, es amiga, la quito ya que habrás hecho la captura



Queremos de saber,


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (5 Nov 2019)

barullo dijo:


> No, esta forera tiene un pandero de cojón de boquerón



Ni caso al Cormac que es maricon, sólo tiene amigos de cruising.


----------



## Tagghino (5 Nov 2019)

F5 F5 F5 F5 F5
A ver cuando aparece...


----------



## barullo (5 Nov 2019)

Tagghino dijo:


> F5 F5 F5 F5 F5
> A ver cuando aparece...



¿has visto a mi forera? está tocha ¿eh?


----------



## Tagghino (5 Nov 2019)

barullo dijo:


> ¿has visto a mi forera? está tocha ¿eh?



Está como pa' llevarla mar adentro en un cisne de esos y empujar hasta que anochezca
Se puede saber que forera es?


----------



## barullo (5 Nov 2019)

Tagghino dijo:


> Está como pa' llevarla mar adentro en un cisne de esos y empujar hasta que anochezca
> Se puede saber que forera es?



Ya sabes que no puedo...pero creo que pronto se dará a conocer 

se está animando


----------



## Cormac (5 Nov 2019)

barullo dijo:


> No, esta forera tiene un pandero de cojón de boquerón



Te la has zumbado?


----------



## Lisbon (5 Nov 2019)

barullo dijo:


> ¿has visto a mi forera? está tocha ¿eh?



Pues creo que vas a tener que crear el 
*Hilo oficial de los bullates de forera IV.*


----------



## Tagghino (5 Nov 2019)

Lisbon dijo:


> Pues creo que vas a tener que crear el
> *Hilo oficial de los bullates de forera IV.*



Hola juapa, le apetece unas fantas?


----------



## Lisbon (5 Nov 2019)

Tagghino dijo:


> Hola juapa, le apetece unas fantas?



Estoy desganada, estoy derruida fisicamente


----------



## Tagghino (5 Nov 2019)

Lisbon dijo:


> Estoy desganada, estoy derruida fisicamente



Y eso? Finde chungo?


----------



## Lisbon (5 Nov 2019)

Tagghino dijo:


> Y eso? Finde chungo?



Mal estar, algún vómito, ya se pasará.


----------



## barullo (5 Nov 2019)

Cormac dijo:


> Te la has zumbado?



No, pero lo sé


----------



## Tagghino (5 Nov 2019)

Lisbon dijo:


> Mal estar, algún vómito, ya se pasará.



Entonces de follar ni hablar, no?  
Hay que cuidarse hamija, que te mejores


----------



## barullo (5 Nov 2019)

Lisbon dijo:


> Pues creo que vas a tener que crear el
> *Hilo oficial de los bullates de forera IV.*



A ver ¿por qué doña Misterios?


----------



## Lisbon (5 Nov 2019)

barullo dijo:


> A ver ¿por qué doña Misterios?



Porque este ya lo sabe mucha gente, está fichado y quemado, si supieras los privados que recibí, eso quiere decir que ayer estaba buena parte del foro aquí Onfire.


----------



## barullo (5 Nov 2019)

Lisbon dijo:


> Porque este ya lo sabe mucha gente, está fichado y quemado, si supieras los privados que recibí, eso quiere decir que ayer estaba buena parte del foro aquí Onfire.




Pero eso ocurrirá con cualquier hilo de este tipo que abra ¿no? y mucho más si bollycaos como tú y otras ponéis fotos, que por otra parte es de lo que se trata, trufita


----------



## Lisbon (5 Nov 2019)

barullo dijo:


> Pero eso ocurrirá con cualquier hilo de este tipo que abra ¿no? y mucho más si bollycaos como tú y otras ponéis fotos, que por otra parte es de lo que se trata, trufita



Pues dicho queda,


----------



## barullo (5 Nov 2019)

Lisbon dijo:


> Pues dicho queda,



pues si miras en mi perfil tengo otro de piernas...lo digo por si te quieres refugiar alli jajayyy 

fuera de bromas celebro que seas tan popular jracias a este humilde hilo que sólo pretende alejrar la guarde un ratito, y no que encuentres novio, petarda digooo bizcochito

¿Cansada o qué? hoy no te daré la brasa entonces para que te hagas fotos no te vayas a descojonar el brazo lo cual no me perdonaría nunca juapar


----------



## barullo (5 Nov 2019)

Por el hamor de Dior si tenemos chica nueva en la oficina y se llama Nite


----------



## Tagghino (5 Nov 2019)

Lisbon dijo:


> Pues dicho queda,



Tranquila, a ver si los indepes la lían y sumamos lo de las elecciones y esto se calmará un poco
Si es que somos muy simplones


----------



## Tagghino (5 Nov 2019)

barullo dijo:


> Por el hamor de Dior si tenemos chica nueva en la oficina y se llama Nite



Bienvenida @niteraieh jracias por deleitarnos con ese cuerpazo Serrano


----------



## Chispeante (5 Nov 2019)

Hay millones de fotos por Internet de mujeres desnuda enseñando y haciendo de todo...pero el morbo que dan las foreras ¿qué, eh, pájaros, a que se nos pone el pizarrín contento?


----------



## Tagghino (5 Nov 2019)

Chispeante dijo:


> Hay millones de fotos por Internet de mujeres desnuda enseñando y haciendo de todo...pero el morbo que dan las foreras ¿qué, eh, pájaros, a que se nos pone el pizarrín contento?



No compares, las fotos de las foreras son mucho más entrañables, te hacen sentir más cercano, y no es morbo, no...


----------



## barullo (5 Nov 2019)

Chispeante dijo:


> Hay millones de fotos por Internet de mujeres desnuda enseñando y haciendo de todo...pero el morbo que dan las foreras ¿qué, eh, pájaros, a que se nos pone el pizarrín contento?



es que no es lo mismo ver fotos en el hinternec que conocer y ver a nuestras vecinitas que son personas reales...

es mucho más interesante esto me parece


----------



## Alaskha (5 Nov 2019)

Sois unos viciosos... 

Vuestras costumbres y tal...


----------



## barullo (7 Nov 2019)

Un bullate de una amija que no veas holles

No se puede citar los post con fotos




Spoiler









Aviso que no es apto para cardiacos ni eyaculadores precoces


----------



## visaman (7 Nov 2019)

barullo es un culo carpeta


----------



## barullo (7 Nov 2019)

Repetimos...no apto para cardiacos y no se pueden citar los post con fotos



Spoiler


----------



## Sr.nadie (7 Nov 2019)

Mecaguen mi alma. 
Destrozo a la humanidad por un jijeo. 
Voy a tener que ser majo y todo.


----------



## barullo (7 Nov 2019)

Sr.nadie dijo:


> Mecaguen mi alma.
> Destrozo a la humanidad por un jijeo.
> Voy a tener que ser majo y todo.



Vaya cholele que tiene ¿eh? y vaya culo pa forrar mis pelotas


----------



## hijodeputin (11 Nov 2019)

niteraieh dijo:


> resubo la q puso barullo antes y otra más
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 181409
> 
> ...



de quien es la foto??. No tiene mala pinta, buenas caderas y culo respingon, siempre que no sea un tapón de metro y medio.


----------



## Κhaleesi (11 Nov 2019)

hijodeputin dijo:


> de quien es la foto??. No tiene mala pinta, buenas caderas y culo respingon, siempre que no sea un tapón de metro y medio.



son fotos mías
1,74


----------



## Leer (11 Nov 2019)

niteraieh dijo:


> son fotos mías
> 1,74



Claro que sí, comedoritos.

Perfil de guapa no buenorra todavía sería creíble, pero las buenorras pasan 100% de foros, no saben ni lo que es. Esas están en instagram revolcándose en su propia vanidad.


----------



## barullo (11 Nov 2019)

Bluf dijo:


> Claro que sí, comedoritos.
> 
> Perfil de guapa no buenorra todavía sería creíble, pero las buenorras pasan 100% de foros, no saben ni lo que es. Esas están en instagram revolcándose en su propia vanidad.




Pues es ella tal cual


----------



## Sir Connor (11 Nov 2019)




----------



## Sir Connor (11 Nov 2019)




----------



## Sir Connor (11 Nov 2019)




----------



## hijodeputin (11 Nov 2019)

niteraieh dijo:


> son fotos mías
> 1,74



las tetas tambien son tuyas???


----------



## barullo (11 Nov 2019)

hijodeputin dijo:


> de quien es la foto??. No tiene mala pinta, buenas caderas y culo respingon, siempre que no sea un tapón de metro y medio.





Bowman dijo:


> Melafo!!



Si sois tan amables editar las citas que habéis hecho a ese mensaje...que manda cojones que haya que decirlo cada 4 mensajes


----------



## Judá Ben-Hur (11 Nov 2019)

Ne-n-Nece-si-to... ag-gua, p-por favor.


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (11 Nov 2019)

barullo dijo:


> Si sois tan amables editar las citas que habéis hecho a ese mensaje...que manda cojones que haya que decirlo cada 4 mensajes



Trankilo tron ya edito mi cita y me piro del hilo definitivamente, así no se me va la olla más.


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (11 Nov 2019)

Arreglado, cita y comentario eliminados.


----------



## barullo (11 Nov 2019)

Bowman dijo:


> Arreglado, cita y comentario eliminados.



Con editar basta...no es necesario borrar los post completos


----------



## Judá Ben-Hur (11 Nov 2019)

A-y-y-yuda.


----------



## Sr.nadie (11 Nov 2019)

niteraieh dijo:


> son fotos mías
> 1,74



Espectacular, wapa


----------



## Imprimatur (11 Nov 2019)




----------



## Imprimatur (11 Nov 2019)

Y hablando de bullates. Hay que tomar el sol ya¡.


----------



## mostacho (11 Nov 2019)

niteraieh dijo:


> son fotos mías
> 1,74


----------



## Rizzo (11 Nov 2019)

Buen sideboob.


----------



## V. R. N (11 Nov 2019)

¿Pero todavía sigue este hilo?


----------



## Kiral (11 Nov 2019)

Cada vez que veo el hilo este arriba entro disparado pensando que es Lisbon, y me encuentro que es otro cantamañanas subiéndolo.

No tenéis corazón, no juguéis más así con mis sentimientos.

Cabrones.


----------



## barullo (11 Nov 2019)

Beatriz102 dijo:


> ¿Pero todavía sigue este hilo?



¿te animas, mazapán?


----------



## V. R. N (11 Nov 2019)

barullo dijo:


> ¿te animas, mazapán?



Ya sabes que no


----------



## barullo (11 Nov 2019)

Kiral dijo:


> Cada vez que veo el hilo este arriba entro disparado pensando que es Lisbon, y me encuentro que es otro cantamañanas subiéndolo.
> 
> No tenéis corazón, no juguéis más así con mis sentimientos.
> 
> Cabrones.



A Lisbon le han petado la bandeja de mp's y se le han debido quitar las ganas de poner más fotitos...

Lo cuenta más atrás

No miro a nadie pero algunos sois muy plastas y agobiantes


----------



## barullo (11 Nov 2019)

Beatriz102 dijo:


> Ya sabes que no



Pues no sé por qué


----------



## V. R. N (11 Nov 2019)

barullo dijo:


> Pues no sé por qué



Imaginación al poder


----------



## barullo (11 Nov 2019)

Beatriz102 dijo:


> Imaginación al poder



¿te da vergüenza que sepan que eres tú?


----------



## Kiral (11 Nov 2019)

barullo dijo:


> A Lisbon le han petado la bandeja de mp's y se le han debido quitar las ganas de poner más fotitos...
> 
> Lo cuenta más atrás
> 
> No miro a nadie pero algunos sois muy plastas y agobiantes



A mí no me mires que ni le he pedido fotos ni lo voy a hacer. Ahora, que mirar aquí, pos aro que miro. El que no sea un plasta no quiere decir que sea julandrón.


----------



## V. R. N (11 Nov 2019)

barullo dijo:


> ¿te da vergüenza que sepan que eres tú?



Nadie debe exponerse a colgar nada en internet


----------



## barullo (11 Nov 2019)

Beatriz102 dijo:


> Nadie debe exponerse a colgar nada en internet



Si quieres me lo puedes mandar a mi y pueden ser fotos vestida y sin verse cara.

Yo no revelo identidades y son varias las que han confiado en mi.


----------



## barullo (12 Nov 2019)

Rizzo dijo:


> Buen sideboob.



¿a qué sí, nudos? muy pocos se han pispado de lo buena que está  

Mejor ¿no?


----------



## barullo (25 Nov 2019)

Ya sé que no está el horno pa bollos pero ¿qué queréis que os diga? yo soy inasequible al desaliento...los viejos del lugar lo pueden atestiguar 

Si alguna amija quiere ya que hay nuevas por ahí que las he visto jeje, que lea el primer post y que haga lo que quiera:

o que la ponga unos minutos o que me la mande...si le echáis un ojo al hilo veréis que ha habido foreras que han hecho ambas cosas, ponerlas por su cuenta o mandarmelas

besines amijas, ya sabéis que os amo a todas


----------



## Moonlighter (26 Nov 2019)

Hola @barullo, de momento no hay bullate. (El bikini es de hace dos veranos, para nuestra fiesta en la playa llevaría uno blanco o tal vez ninguno  )

NO CITAR LA FOTO PLEASE


----------



## barullo (26 Nov 2019)

gualah menudo azote tienes, mazapán 

muy bonita tu espalda


----------



## Moonlighter (26 Nov 2019)

barullo dijo:


> gualah menudo azote tienes, mazapán
> 
> muy bonita tu espalda



Me siento como si me hubieras desvirgado forilmente, ya nunca volveré a ser la misma, trufito


----------



## barullo (26 Nov 2019)

Moonlighter dijo:


> Me siento como si me hubieras desvirgado forilmente, ya nunca volveré a ser la misma, trufito



Jajaja pareces andaluza de lo exagerada que eres...

si no es pa tanto ¿ves qué fácil?


----------



## Moonlighter (26 Nov 2019)

barullo dijo:


> Jajaja pareces andaluza de lo exagerada que eres...
> 
> si no es pa tanto ¿ves qué fácil?



Sois fáciles de contentar, eso es cierto.


----------



## barullo (26 Nov 2019)

Moonlighter dijo:


> Sois fáciles de contentar, eso es cierto.



De eso nada...una vez que probamos la carne de forera somos como los tigres de bengala:

ya no queremos otra cosa y cada vez con menos ropa o lencería o lo que sea


----------



## Chispeante (26 Nov 2019)

barullo dijo:


> De eso nada...una vez que probamos la carne de forera somos como los tigres de bengala:
> 
> ya no queremos otra cosa y cada vez con menos ropa o lencería o lo que sea



Es que la carne de forera es un 200% más nutritiva que cualquier foto que podamos ver por Internet.


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (29 Nov 2019)

¿Oslafo?


----------



## Tagghino (1 Dic 2019)

Algún buyate nuevo?


----------



## barullo (1 Dic 2019)

Bowman dijo:


> ¿Oslafo?



¿Quién es esa, andarríos?


----------



## barullo (1 Dic 2019)

Tagghino dijo:


> Algún buyate nuevo?



Moonlighter puso espalda y prometió repetir con algo más abajo


----------



## Tagghino (1 Dic 2019)




----------



## barullo (1 Dic 2019)

Tagghino dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 194233



Esa era la novia de Puyol, el exjugador del Barsa

madre del jamón hermoso qué azote tiene


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (1 Dic 2019)

barullo dijo:


> ¿Quién es esa, andarríos?



Soy una tumba muy discreta, no hablaré.


----------



## barullo (1 Dic 2019)

Bowman dijo:


> Soy una tumba muy discreta, no hablaré.



Osea que es forera...vale vale


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (1 Dic 2019)

barullo dijo:


> Osea que es forera...vale vale



Si fuera forera no lo habría puesto aquí, no soy tan hijo puta.


----------



## barullo (1 Dic 2019)

Bowman dijo:


> Si fuera forera no lo habría puesto aquí, no soy tan hijo puta.



Es la del culo azul ¿no?


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (1 Dic 2019)

barullo dijo:


> Es la del culo azul ¿no?



Afirmativo, muy observador


----------



## barullo (1 Dic 2019)

Bowman dijo:


> Afirmativo, muy observador



Nunca olvido una cara...

Y con esos mofletes como para olvidarla


----------



## Tagghino (2 Dic 2019)




----------



## barullo (2 Dic 2019)

Tagghino dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 194996



Jojojo


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (2 Dic 2019)

Tagghino dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 194996



Pues se la ve bien potente, no necesita sobre alimentarse.


----------



## barullo (2 Dic 2019)

voy a poner un bullate forense ¿queréis? aunque supongo que ya le habéis visto, pero es que me encanta (tengo su permiso para ponerlo)


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (2 Dic 2019)

barullo dijo:


> voy a poner un bullate forense ¿queréis? aunque supongo que ya le habéis visto, pero es que me encanta (tengo su permiso para ponerlo)



Procede, somos todo ojos fuera de las órbitas.


----------



## barullo (2 Dic 2019)

Spoiler: Sin citar la foto


----------



## Tagghino (2 Dic 2019)

Marchando F5 hasta que pete el botón


----------



## Euron G. (2 Dic 2019)

Para cuando un concurso de pollones y tetazas?


----------



## Tagghino (2 Dic 2019)

Joder!!! Que preciosidad de culito
Quien es hoyga?


----------



## Tagghino (2 Dic 2019)

Euron_G dijo:


> Para cuando un concurso de pollones y tetazas?



Con mi micropene no puedo ganar


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (2 Dic 2019)

Melafo y seloco todo!!


----------



## barullo (2 Dic 2019)

Tagghino dijo:


> Joder!!! Que preciosidad de culito
> Quien es hoyga?



Ya sabes que no puedo decirlo, brincapozas


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (2 Dic 2019)

barullo dijo:


> Ya sabes que no puedo decirlo, brincapozas



Pagaría por saber de quién es esa maravilla!!


----------



## Tagghino (2 Dic 2019)

barullo dijo:


> Ya sabes que no puedo decirlo, brincapozas



Queria ver si colaba


----------



## barullo (2 Dic 2019)

Euron_G dijo:


> Para cuando un concurso de pollones y tetazas?



No jodas ¿cipotes aqui? quita quita, rascanalgas


----------



## hhhlfhkfdlhdhfhfhhhlfhkh (2 Dic 2019)

No encuentro explicación... ¿Es una gamba?

Una forera a la que me follaría. Increíble. Llamen a Íker Jiménez.


----------



## Euron G. (2 Dic 2019)

barullo dijo:


> No jodas ¿cipotes aqui? quita quita, rascanalgas



No subiríais ni una puta foto por miedo al RIDICULO más abyecto xD


----------



## barullo (2 Dic 2019)

Porn Piece dijo:


> No encuentro explicación... ¿Es una gamba?
> 
> Una forera a la que me follaría. Increíble. Llamen a Íker Jiménez.



Hay más foreras así...de las de hoy y de ayer también


----------



## barullo (2 Dic 2019)

Euron_G dijo:


> No subiríais ni una puta foto por miedo al RIDICULO más abyecto xD



Es que por aqui nos gustan las tías, cansaliebres...para eso vete a otro foro gayer


----------



## wingardian leviosa (2 Dic 2019)

Una vez más, me lo perdí, como no.


----------



## barullo (2 Dic 2019)

wingardian leviosa dijo:


> Una vez más, me lo perdí, como no.



Ya la viste, no te preocupes winni


----------



## perrosno (2 Dic 2019)

Ay Omá, yo lo ví, que rico por dioxxxxxxxx


----------



## wingardian leviosa (2 Dic 2019)

barullo dijo:


> Ya la viste, no te preocupes winni



No pasa nada. Algún día.


----------



## barullo (2 Dic 2019)

Venga atentos que subo otro


----------



## wingardian leviosa (2 Dic 2019)

barullo dijo:


> Venga atentos que subo otro



Si eso ¿no?


----------



## barullo (2 Dic 2019)

Spoiler: no se citan las fotos



 ya ta


----------



## Tagghino (2 Dic 2019)

Hostia, ese no está nada mal, muy naturalito


----------



## perrosno (2 Dic 2019)

Ese no ma gustao tanto.......


----------



## barullo (2 Dic 2019)

perrosno dijo:


> Ese no ma gustao tanto.......



Pues a mi si me pone pinocho así con las medias entrar sin permiso


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (2 Dic 2019)

barullo dijo:


> Spoiler: no se citan las fotos
> 
> 
> 
> ya ta



Mecagoento este me lo perdí por estar cenando.


----------



## barullo (2 Dic 2019)

Bowman dijo:


> Mecagoento este me lo perdí por estar cenando.



Luego o mejor mañana lo vuelvo a poner


----------



## Tagghino (3 Dic 2019)




----------



## Pepe la rana (3 Dic 2019)

Lisbon dijo:


> Hoy subí foto en hilo de Harley y no os enterasteis..., hubo quien me dio las gracias



No mientas que te crece la nariz... que vas a subir.


----------



## Tagghino (4 Dic 2019)




----------



## Tagghino (5 Dic 2019)




----------



## Tagghino (7 Dic 2019)




----------



## Tagghino (13 Dic 2019)




----------



## barullo (13 Dic 2019)

Spoiler









Bullas autorizado de florera...no se permite citar


----------



## Unlucky (13 Dic 2019)

barullo dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Joder, me lo he perdido...


----------



## Tagghino (13 Dic 2019)

Chardilla Lola dijo:


> Joder, me lo he perdido...



Yo también me lo perdí, creo que necesito unas campurrianas, juapa


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (13 Dic 2019)




----------



## Tagghino (13 Dic 2019)

Bowman dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 200044



Ese culito pide guerra a gritos, de donde es?


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (13 Dic 2019)

Tagghino dijo:


> Ese culito pide guerra a gritos, de donde es?



Culito mexicano como este


----------



## Tagghino (13 Dic 2019)

Bowman dijo:


> Culito mexicano como este
> Ver archivo adjunto 200048



Cuate aquí hay tomate


----------



## Tagghino (16 Dic 2019)




----------



## El tuerto Bowman (16 Dic 2019)

Tagghino dijo:


>



Melafo en decubito prono.


----------



## Tagghino (19 Dic 2019)




----------



## Adriano_ (20 Dic 2019)

Otro hilo de chupipandeo mezcla de zorrismo y pagafantismo.


----------



## Tagghino (20 Dic 2019)

MrJohnson. dijo:


> Otro hilo de chupipandeo mezcla de zorrismo y pagafantismo.



Le faltaban los trolls gilipollas, pero veo que ya han llegado.
Ahora a este hilo no le falta de na'


----------



## barullo (20 Dic 2019)

Tagghino dijo:


> Le faltaban los trolls gilipollas, pero veo que ya han llegado.
> Ahora a este hilo no le falta de na'



Luego a la tarde subo un bullate de forera que no sé si viste...

En una cama con medias


----------



## Moonlighter (20 Dic 2019)

barullo dijo:


> Luego a la tarde subo un bullate de forera que no sé si viste...
> 
> En una cama con medias



Oye Barullo, subes bullates “anónimos” bajo secreto de confesión?


----------



## Mr. Sandman (20 Dic 2019)

Siempre me pierdo las fotos. ¿Las foreras participantes podrían mandarme las fotos por privado?

Gracias.


----------



## Tagghino (20 Dic 2019)

barullo dijo:


> Luego a la tarde subo un bullate de forera que no sé si viste...
> 
> En una cama con medias



No la ví, espero repetición...


----------



## barullo (20 Dic 2019)

Moonlighter dijo:


> Oye Barullo, subes bullates “anónimos” bajo secreto de confesión?



Sí, ya te lo dije en otro hilo.

Además está escrito en el post inicial


----------



## Tagghino (20 Dic 2019)

Calvston Kaillón dijo:


> donde estan esos bullates??



Fecundo la moción


----------



## Tagghino (20 Dic 2019)

Moonlighter dijo:


> Oye Barullo, subes bullates “anónimos” bajo secreto de confesión?



Esperamos ansiosos y polla en mano ese bullate "anónimo" juapa


----------



## Moonlighter (20 Dic 2019)

Mr. Sandman dijo:


> Siempre me pierdo las fotos. ¿Las foreras participantes podrían mandarme las fotos por privado?
> 
> Gracias.



Por mi no lo dirás


----------



## Tagghino (20 Dic 2019)

Ven a mi casa esta navidad...
Muestra el bullate esta navidad...
Muestra el bullate esta navidad...


----------



## barullo (20 Dic 2019)

Tagghino dijo:


>



Están pintados los vaqueros?


----------



## Tagghino (20 Dic 2019)

barullo dijo:


> Están pintados los vaqueros?



Estos no, son tipo leggins


----------



## barullo (20 Dic 2019)

Tagghino dijo:


> Estos no, son tipo leggins



Pues les quedan como una segunda piel


----------



## Tagghino (20 Dic 2019)

barullo dijo:


> Pues les quedan como una segunda piel



Si yo te contara... hay hasta bragas con coño


----------



## barullo (20 Dic 2019)

Tagghino dijo:


> Si yo te contara... hay hasta bragas con coño



¿y qué me dices de la coquilla de pata de camello?

Si hasta la venden en aliexpress


----------



## Tagghino (20 Dic 2019)

barullo dijo:


> ¿y qué me dices de la coquilla de pata de camello?
> 
> Si hasta la venden en aliexpress



Esos son los que te digo, yo prefiero algo más natural


----------



## Moonlighter (20 Dic 2019)

Calvston Kaillón dijo:


> animate moon, que es navidad



Vale, luego miro a ver como puedo complaceros


----------



## barullo (20 Dic 2019)

Tagghino dijo:


> Esos son los que te digo, yo prefiero algo más natural
> Ver archivo adjunto 202709



Pero eso es pintado ¿no? ¿donde está la braga con coño?


----------



## barullo (20 Dic 2019)

Moonlighter dijo:


> Vale, luego miro a ver como puedo complaceros



Yo no voy a estar, así que te remito a lo que antes preguntaste jiji


----------



## Tagghino (20 Dic 2019)

barullo dijo:


> Pero eso es pintado ¿no? ¿donde está la braga con coño?



Te decía que las bragas con coño son las que dijiste
La tía que puse está pintada y parece que todo es muy natural

La braga con coño no la encuentro, ya te la pondré, me da pereza buscar otra


----------



## Moonlighter (20 Dic 2019)

barullo dijo:


> Yo no voy a estar, así que te remito a lo que antes preguntaste jiji



Si, te la pasaré a ti y tu ya gestionas la publicación "anónima".


----------



## Tagghino (20 Dic 2019)

Moonlighter dijo:


> Si, te la pasaré a ti y tu ya gestionas la publicación "anónima".



Podría recibir un adelanto?


----------



## Mr. Sandman (20 Dic 2019)

¿Cuánto tiempo están las fotos expuestas?


----------



## Tagghino (20 Dic 2019)

Mr. Sandman dijo:


> ¿Cuánto tiempo están las fotos expuestas?



De 2 a 3 minutos


----------



## Moonlighter (20 Dic 2019)

Tagghino dijo:


> Podría recibir un adelanto?









no seas impaciente


----------



## End (20 Dic 2019)

Tagghino dijo:


> De 2 a 3 minutos



Osea que yo con lo lento que soy para estas cosas me voy a comer una mierda como es costumbre ya    

Joder que forear con una mano solo es difícil


----------



## Tagghino (20 Dic 2019)

Moonlighter dijo:


> no seas impaciente



Ej que aluego me pongo muy nervioso y las manos se inquietan, como la sardina está muy cerca, pues ya sabes...


----------



## Tagghino (20 Dic 2019)

Tini dijo:


> Osea que yo con lo lento que soy para estas cosas me voy a comer una mierda como es costumbre ya
> 
> Joder que forear con una mano solo es difícil



Así ejercitas tu memoria


----------



## Bagavundo (20 Dic 2019)




----------



## End (20 Dic 2019)

Tagghino dijo:


> Así ejercitas tu memoria



Nose si he visto alguna foto de una mujer que ""conozca"" en la última década, estoy viejuno y gilipollas a partes iguales, como tenga que tirar de memoria pronto las fotos que recuerde serán de gente enterrada


----------



## Adriano_ (20 Dic 2019)

Tagghino dijo:


> Le faltaban los trolls gilipollas, pero veo que ya han llegado.
> Ahora a este hilo no le falta de na'



Huelebullates


----------



## el melo (20 Dic 2019)

Tagghino dijo:


>



La pollo tiene mejor culo


----------



## Tagghino (20 Dic 2019)

el melo dijo:


> La pollo tiene mejor culo



No me lo creo, a ver, enseña para ver si es virtat


----------



## el melo (20 Dic 2019)

Tagghino dijo:


> No me lo creo, a ver, enseña para ver si es virtat



No quiero


----------



## Tagghino (20 Dic 2019)

el melo dijo:


> No quiero



Enga, es por el honor de la pollo


----------



## el melo (20 Dic 2019)

Tagghino dijo:


> Enga, es por el honor de la pollo



Nada, os jodeis


----------



## Tagghino (20 Dic 2019)

el melo dijo:


> Nada, os jodeis



Solo una y ya


----------



## barullo (20 Dic 2019)

Moonlighter dijo:


> no seas impaciente



Hummm la rubia esta como me pone maquillandose


----------



## barullo (20 Dic 2019)

el melo dijo:


> La pollo tiene mejor culo



Mejor culo que esas dos no creo, Melongolo


----------



## el melo (20 Dic 2019)

barullo dijo:


> Mejor culo que esas dos no creo, Melongolo



Tiene mejor culo y pun-to


----------



## barullo (20 Dic 2019)

el melo dijo:


> Tiene mejor culo y pun-to



Y una polla como el cuerpo un indio va a tener


----------



## el melo (20 Dic 2019)

barullo dijo:


> Y una polla como el cuerpo un indio va a tener



No me hagais poner la foto del bikini amarillo


----------



## barullo (20 Dic 2019)

el melo dijo:


> No me hagais poner la foto del bikini amarillo



Buah esa la he visto yo y tiene culocarpeta, cansaliebres


----------



## el melo (20 Dic 2019)

barullo dijo:


> Buah esa la he visto yo y tiene culocarpeta, cansaliebres



Yastamos


----------



## el melo (20 Dic 2019)

Ya os gustaria tener este culo a vuestro alcance y amadarlo y... y...... y eso...


----------



## barullo (20 Dic 2019)

el melo dijo:


> Ya os gustaria tener este culo a vuestro alcance y amadarlo y... y...... y eso...



Demuestra que no es una culocarpeta, listocorral


----------



## barullo (20 Dic 2019)

Jojojo  mirad qué azote tiene la pollo


----------



## Tagghino (20 Dic 2019)




----------



## Tagghino (20 Dic 2019)

@Lisbon ese es un culazo juapa, tienes algo que hacer esta noche? Jijiji


----------



## barullo (20 Dic 2019)

Tagghino dijo:


> @Lisbon ese es un culazo juapa, tienes algo que hacer esta noche? Jijiji



¿ha puesto?


----------



## Lisbon (20 Dic 2019)

barullo dijo:


> ¿ha puesto?



si


----------



## Tagghino (20 Dic 2019)

barullo dijo:


> ¿ha puesto?



Te has perdido un culazo como Dios manda
Aún estoy temblando y tengo un pálpito que no veas


----------



## barullo (20 Dic 2019)

Lisbon dijo:


> si





Tagghino dijo:


> Te has perdido un culazo como Dios manda
> Aún estoy temblando y tengo un pálpito que no veas



Vlagame qué mala sueeerte holles


----------



## Tagghino (20 Dic 2019)

el melo dijo:


> Ya os gustaria tener este culo a vuestro alcance y amadarlo y... y...... y eso...



Si ya sabemos que la pollo es la pollo
A ver si me la dejas un rato


----------



## Tagghino (20 Dic 2019)

Eso eso, como con las natillas


----------



## barullo (20 Dic 2019)

Hostia puta y qué lolas hoyga


----------



## Lisbon (20 Dic 2019)

barullo dijo:


> Hostia puta y qué lolas hoyga



Contento?


----------



## barullo (20 Dic 2019)

Lisbon dijo:


> Contento?



Claro trufita...ya pensaba que no te veía como casi siempre


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (20 Dic 2019)

Tagghino dijo:


>



¿Que 2 floreras son esas?, ¿Paz Verga y Chardilla?


----------



## Lisbon (20 Dic 2019)

barullo dijo:


> Claro trufita...ya pensaba que no te veía como casi siempre



Es porque hoy es Viernes y hay que calentar el ambiente...


----------



## Tagghino (20 Dic 2019)

Bowman dijo:


> ¿Que 2 floreras son esas?, ¿Paz Verga y Chardilla?



Joder! Se me ha olvidado quitarlas, me van a poner fino esas foreras...


----------



## Tagghino (20 Dic 2019)

Lisbon dijo:


> Es porque hoy es Viernes y hay que calentar el ambiente...



Pues te has pasao, que yo estoy ardiendo


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (20 Dic 2019)

No le deis a play que no funciona


----------



## Lisbon (20 Dic 2019)

Tagghino dijo:


> Pues te has pasao, que yo estoy ardiendo



Bueno seguro que Moon luego os pondrá algo


----------



## barullo (20 Dic 2019)

Lisbon dijo:


> Es porque hoy es Viernes y hay que calentar el ambiente...



¿calentar sólo? pero si eres un volcán no me jodas


----------



## Tagghino (20 Dic 2019)

barullo dijo:


> Hostia puta y qué lolas hoyga



Y que lo digas, esas mamellas son para terminar de criarme, que dicen que me faltó un hervor


----------



## Tagghino (20 Dic 2019)

Bowman dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 202860
> 
> 
> No le deis a play que no funciona



Y esa quien es hamijo?


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (20 Dic 2019)

Tagghino dijo:


> Y esa quien es hamijo?



No se pero tiene un culo muy comestible, espectacular.


----------



## Tagghino (20 Dic 2019)

@Lisbon Eres muy generosa, jracias hamija, eres un bomboncito, rico rico


----------



## barullo (20 Dic 2019)

Madre del jamón hermoso qué bufas  

Me quiero morir


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (20 Dic 2019)

Lisbon dijo:


> Spoiler: Hoy estoy generosa
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fuaaaaaaaa


Tagghino dijo:


> @Lisbon Eres muy generosa, jracias hamija, eres un bomboncito, rico rico



Mare mevaaa, has visto lo mismo que yo?


----------



## Tagghino (20 Dic 2019)

Bowman dijo:


> Fuaaaaaaaa
> 
> Mare mevaaa, has visto lo mismo que yo?



Si, pero recuerda que no hay que quotear la afoto


----------



## Lisbon (20 Dic 2019)

Tagghino dijo:


> Si, pero recuerda que no hay que quotear la afoto



Que es quotear?.


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (20 Dic 2019)

Tagghino dijo:


> Si, pero recuerda que no hay que quotear la afoto



Perdonnnn ha sido la emoción, lo siento mucho no volverá a ocurrir.


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (20 Dic 2019)

Lisbon dijo:


> Que es quotear?.



Citar.


----------



## Tagghino (20 Dic 2019)

Lisbon dijo:


> Que es quotear?.



Que le des a responder a un mensaje, se te copia cuando respondes, es de las reglas de @barullo en este hilo


----------



## barullo (20 Dic 2019)

Lisbon dijo:


> Que es quotear?.



De todas maneras aunque citen si ya has quitado la foto o borrado el mensaje ya no la pueden ver.

Asi que tranquila.

Yo pongo esa norma porque toda precaución es poca pero como te digo si borras post o quitas la foto del post da igual que la citen porque no se verá


----------



## Tagghino (20 Dic 2019)

A ver si @Moonlighter muestra algo de generosidad


----------



## Lisbon (20 Dic 2019)

barullo dijo:


> De todas maneras aunque citen si ya has quitado la foto o borrado el mensaje ya no la pueden ver.
> 
> Asi que tranquila.
> 
> Yo pongo esa norma porque toda precaución es poca pero como te digo si borras post o quitas la foto del post da igual que la citen porque no se verá



No se quitar la foto sin borrar el mensaje, pero eso es lo de menos.


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (20 Dic 2019)

Tagghino dijo:


> A ver si @Moonlighter muestra algo de generosidad



Si acaso que se espere una hora que me tengo que ausentar, no hay prisa.


----------



## barullo (20 Dic 2019)

Lisbon dijo:


> No se quitar la foto sin borrar el mensaje, pero eso es lo de menos.



Si ya te he enseñado varias veces...

Haber si vas a ser rubia al final


----------



## Lisbon (20 Dic 2019)

barullo dijo:


> Si ya te he enseñado varias veces...
> 
> Haber si vas a ser rubia al final



Solo si me tiño.


----------



## hhhlfhkfdlhdhfhfhhhlfhkh (20 Dic 2019)

@Bowman, he mantenido relaciones con tu cónyuge o compañera sentimental.


----------



## hhhlfhkfdlhdhfhfhhhlfhkh (20 Dic 2019)

John Wick dijo:


> Joder siempre llego tarde para ver las fotos. No hay manera de sincronizar el foro con la alarma del móvil ??



No te pierdes nada. Cuarentona.


----------



## barullo (20 Dic 2019)

Lisbon dijo:


> Solo si me tiño.



me voy a fumar un green para imaginarte rubia


----------



## Moonlighter (20 Dic 2019)

Estoy perdida. Quién es la pollo? 

cachisss... me he perdido a Lis!


----------



## Lisbon (20 Dic 2019)

Moonlighter dijo:


> Estoy perdida. Quién es la pollo?
> 
> cachisss... me he perdido a Lis!



La esposa del Melo


----------



## barullo (20 Dic 2019)

Moonlighter dijo:


> Estoy perdida. Quién es la pollo?
> 
> cachisss... me he perdido a Lis!





Lisbon dijo:


> La esposa del Melo



En realidad es una amija muy especial que tiene


----------



## Moonlighter (20 Dic 2019)

barullo dijo:


> En realidad es una amija muy especial que tiene



ah!  ok


----------



## Paz Verga (20 Dic 2019)

Por petición popular @Lisbon debe repetir foto xD


----------



## Lisbon (20 Dic 2019)

Paz Verga dijo:


> Por petición popular @Lisbon debe repetir foto xD



Hay demasiados vecinos


----------



## Paz Verga (20 Dic 2019)

Lisbon dijo:


> Hay demasiados vecinos



Ha sido ustec muy rápida pero lo suficiente como para dejar impactados a unos cuantos xDD Bowman ya se ha enamorau


----------



## Lisbon (20 Dic 2019)

Paz Verga dijo:


> Ha sido ustec muy rápida pero lo suficiente como para dejar impactados a unos cuantos xDD Bowman ya se ha enamorau



Y me prometí de no poner nada en público, pero por mp no me va con mi navegador.
Es *Navidad*, pero puede hablarme de tu,si lo desea?.


----------



## barullo (20 Dic 2019)

Paz Verga dijo:


> Por petición popular @Lisbon debe repetir foto xD



¿te animas, Mari Paz?


----------



## Paz Verga (20 Dic 2019)

barullo dijo:


> ¿te animas, Mari Paz?



Yo ya estoy mu vista hamija y no tengo nada que pueda enseñar aparte de las plastic boobies xD el resto es derroición. Por eso mejor que lo hagan flamantes floreras nuevas


----------



## Lisbon (20 Dic 2019)

John Wick dijo:


> Oye lisbon ( y demás), si no tengo mal entendido, creo que trabajas en un pub/similar. Te quería preguntar , sabrias decirme que tipo de cocktail es el de la primera imagen?
> *http://www.lesgensquejaime.com/wp-content/uploads/2019/07/IMG_3882-1-480x280.jpg
> 
> Cocktails - Les Gens Que J'aime*
> ...



Yo trabajo en uno de copas de batalla, esos combinados no los hay,


----------



## Chispeante (20 Dic 2019)

El invierno nos acecha en breve, es inminente, hace frío, esta lloviendo, el viento aulla amenazante...no es por vicio, es por necesidad, por arrullarme, aunque sea sólo en foto, entre los acogedores pechotes de una forera o entre sus turgentes nalgas.


----------



## barullo (20 Dic 2019)

Paz Verga dijo:


> Yo ya estoy mu vista hamija y no tengo nada que pueda enseñar aparte de las plastic boobies xD el resto es derroición. Por eso mejor que lo hagan flamantes floreras nuevas



Tampoco hay que ser una venus para exponerse aqui, amija, pero lo respeto

si alguna vez te animas súbeme el hilo, piruleta


----------



## Cuqui (20 Dic 2019)

Lisbon dijo:


> Contento?



No he visto nada y menos mal. Tened cuidado, mucho cuidado, @Lisbon es una perfida hijaputa, y de las caras. 
Esconded el pajarito y venga a leer un par de versiculos que me cago en Dios ya.


----------



## Lisbon (20 Dic 2019)

Hmnnn parece que se avecina un *Viernes* muy* caliente*, luego les dejaré otro microrrelato antes de irme.


----------



## Chispeante (20 Dic 2019)

Lisbon dijo:


> Hmnnn parece que se avecina un *Viernes* muy* caliente*, luego les dejaré otro microrrelato antes de irme.



Si fuera una novela "gráfica", ya ni te cuento lo agradecidos que estarían los lectores...


----------



## Cuqui (20 Dic 2019)

Chispeante dijo:


> Si fuera una novela "gráfica", ya ni te cuento lo agradecidos que estarían los lectores...



Enfrentatd a ese balrog argentino, niegate a esa carne venenosa y abraza a jesucristo, hijodeputa


----------



## Moonlighter (20 Dic 2019)




----------



## Chispeante (20 Dic 2019)

Ay, mamá, que me ha subido la fiebre..


----------



## Feynman (20 Dic 2019)

@Moonlighter


----------



## Cuqui (20 Dic 2019)

Moonlighter dijo:


>



Crux sancta sit mihi lux
non draco sit mihi dux
_vade retro putana_
numquam suade mihi vana
sunt mala quae libas
ipse venena bibas


----------



## Mr. Sandman (20 Dic 2019)

Ya puedo morir tranquilo.


----------



## Paz Verga (20 Dic 2019)

Goder, no he visto nada otra vez, no vale (no homo xD)


----------



## Chispeante (20 Dic 2019)

Paz Verga dijo:


> Goder, no he visto nada otra vez, no vale (no homo xD)



El F5, F5,F5 de manera compulsiva es tu hamijo. Esto es un vicio, mejor que no veas nada que luego siempre se quiere más.


----------



## End (20 Dic 2019)

Paz Verga dijo:


> Goder, no he visto nada otra vez, no vale (no homo xD)



Ya somos 2 me cago en dios, por no ver no te he visto ni a ti y eso que han corrido un huevo de fotos.

Yo es que me voy a cagar en todo como Cuqui, voy a sacar la puta escopeta y me voy a quedar solo


----------



## End (20 Dic 2019)

Como mierda lo hacéis?estáis todo el día en este hilo F5 como mandriles a ver si cuela?yo nunca he visto nada en ningún hilo


----------



## Paz Verga (20 Dic 2019)

Tini dijo:


> Como mierda lo hacéis?estáis todo el día en este hilo F5 como mandriles a ver si cuela?yo nunca he visto nada en ningún hilo



Estaban en el lugar adecuado en el momento adecuado xD


----------



## End (20 Dic 2019)

Paz Verga dijo:


> Estaban en el lugar adecuado en el momento adecuado xD



Será eso hamija, yo lo único que he visto en este puto foro ha sido mierda (literal) shemales y muchas pollas.

Luego quieren que uno no esté de mala ostia


----------



## Chispeante (20 Dic 2019)

Paz Verga dijo:


> Estaban en el lugar adecuado en el momento adecuado xD



Eso no es del todo cierto, yo nunca he estado en el lugar y momento oportuno para coincidir con tus MARAVILLOSAS "plastic boobies"..


----------



## End (20 Dic 2019)

Chispeante dijo:


> Eso no es del todo cierto, yo nunca he estado en el lugar y momento oportuno para coincidir con tus MARAVILLOSAS "plastic boobies"..



Joder uno que no ha pillado una mierda, como yo, ya era hora abrazame hermano (no homo)


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (20 Dic 2019)

Porn Piece dijo:


> @Bowman, he mantenido relaciones con tu cónyuge o compañera sentimental.



Lo dudo mucho, desde que me conoció mi parienta no quiere relaciones con hombres con micropene, ya sabes como son las mujeres, se acostumbran a un bien dotado y ya no quieren saber nada de los del montón por debajo de 16 cms.


----------



## Pantxin (20 Dic 2019)

Pero aquí se ve algo?
No pillo ni uno tu!!!!!!


----------



## Chispeante (20 Dic 2019)

Tini dijo:


> Joder uno que no ha pillado una mierda, como yo, ya era hora abrazame hermano (no homo)



No es por hacer pupa, pero yo alguna cosita si que he visto y eso de que las foreras son señores mayores con sobrepeso,...nada de nada. Hay nivel, las burbujeras están muy ricas.


----------



## End (20 Dic 2019)

Chispeante dijo:


> No es por hacer pupa, pero yo alguna cosita si que he visto y eso de que las foreras son señores mayores con sobrepeso,...nada de nada. Hay nivel, las burbujeras están muy ricas.



Es mejor así, si pienso que todos sois gordos PCM no tengo reparo en mandar a la mierda a nadie y decirle que es retrasado, a una chica guapa me cuesta mínimamente mas    

Aunque dicho esto sí alguna se anima tengo el F5 cargado


----------



## Tagghino (20 Dic 2019)

@Moonlighter eccijo repetición, no hay derecho


----------



## End (20 Dic 2019)

Tagghino dijo:


> @Moonlighter eccijo repetición, no hay derecho



Apoyo la moción, aunque con mi suerte seguro que vuelvo a no ver una mierda


----------



## Moonlighter (20 Dic 2019)

Atentos, serán solo segundos


----------



## Moonlighter (20 Dic 2019)

Venga F5 F5 F5....


----------



## Moonlighter (20 Dic 2019)

Eah, para que veáis que soy un hada buena


----------



## Moonlighter (20 Dic 2019)

Tic toc


----------



## Paz Verga (20 Dic 2019)

No sale


----------



## Moonlighter (20 Dic 2019)

10
9
8
7
6
5
...


----------



## Moonlighter (20 Dic 2019)

4


----------



## Moonlighter (20 Dic 2019)

3


----------



## Chispeante (20 Dic 2019)

Hoy doble alegría.


----------



## Moonlighter (20 Dic 2019)

2


----------



## Paz Verga (20 Dic 2019)

Ostras


----------



## End (20 Dic 2019)

Ostia, primera vez que llego


----------



## Edge2 (20 Dic 2019)

Moonlighter dijo:


> 2



Venga que nos tenemos que ir a cenar hermosa.


----------



## End (20 Dic 2019)

Edge2 dijo:


> Venga que nos tenemos que ir a cenar hermosa.



Ya la ha quitado  vas tarde


----------



## Moonlighter (20 Dic 2019)

Tini dijo:


> Ostia, primera vez que llego



Si no llegas a esta Tini.... es para matarte ya


----------



## Edge2 (20 Dic 2019)

Tini dijo:


> Ya la ha quitado  vas tarde


----------



## General Soleimani (20 Dic 2019)

Paz Verga dijo:


> Ostras




¿Qué se ha visto?


----------



## Paz Verga (20 Dic 2019)

Una mujerona con lencería muy mona.


----------



## End (20 Dic 2019)

Moonlighter dijo:


> Si no llegas a esta Tini.... es para matarte ya



    

Me has pillado conectado y en el principal de milagro, iba a entrar a cuchillo a un post y con los tochacos que escribo me lo hubiera perdido 

Me ahorro los comentarios sobre la foto


----------



## Edge2 (20 Dic 2019)

pero bueno que quereis que estemos todo el dia aqui?


----------



## Tagghino (20 Dic 2019)

Joder!!! Mama mía!!!
Que tipin tienes jamia, te apetecen unas fantas??
Podría hacerte reír muncho y también hablaríamos de mi libro, el cual te regalaría una copia con dedicatoria


----------



## Chispeante (20 Dic 2019)

Erdogan dijo:


> ¿Qué se ha visto?



Algo muy rico con medias sexys...


----------



## Moonlighter (20 Dic 2019)

Tini dijo:


> Me has pillado conectado y en el principal de milagro, iba a entrar a cuchillo a un post y con los tochacos que escribo me lo hubiera perdido
> 
> Me ahorro los comentarios sobre la foto



No seas rata y dame al menos un zanks


----------



## Edge2 (20 Dic 2019)

Como era? Fresa, patata, platano?


----------



## End (20 Dic 2019)

Moonlighter dijo:


> No seas rata y dame al menos un zanks



Venga para que no te quejes, ahí tienes tu zanks hamija por ser a la única foto que he llegado de este foro


----------



## General Soleimani (20 Dic 2019)

Joo, me lo he perdio


----------



## Tagghino (20 Dic 2019)

@Lisbon @Moonlighter @Paz Verga de verdad, estáis buenísimas, sois unas mujeres de bandera muy encamables


----------



## Moonlighter (20 Dic 2019)

Chispeante dijo:


> Algo muy rico con medias sexys...



Molan esas medias si



Tini dijo:


> Venga para que no te quejes, ahí tienes tu zanks hamija por ser a la única foto que he llegado de este foro



Vale , mensaje recibido, ya veo que no te ha gustado


----------



## General Soleimani (20 Dic 2019)

Moonlighter dijo:


> Molan esas medias si
> 
> 
> 
> Vale , mensaje recibido, ya veo que no te ha gustado



¿No te da penilla del resto de foreros? ¡Te voy a poner una vela negra!


----------



## End (20 Dic 2019)

Moonlighter dijo:


> Molan esas medias si
> 
> 
> 
> Vale , mensaje recibido, ya veo que no te ha gustado



   

No he dicho eso mujer, releyendome si es verdad que ha sonado muy borde el mensaje, no era la intención, ya sabes que no estoy en mis mejores días ahora mismo .

Luego si me ánimo te doy mi opinión de la foto por MP


----------



## Chispeante (20 Dic 2019)

Y ahora es cuando Paz Verga se viene arriba y dice " estas son mis gemelas, a ver quien las supera"


----------



## Moonlighter (20 Dic 2019)

Tini dijo:


> No he dicho eso mujer, releyendome si es verdad que ha sonado muy borde el mensaje, no era la intención, ya sabes que no estoy en mis mejores días ahora mismo .
> 
> Luego si me ánimo te doy mi opinión de la foto por MP



Cierto! Tu y yo tenemos una conversación a medias y un proyecto de relato conjunto a medias también! 

(Esto hoy va de medias  )


----------



## n_flamel (20 Dic 2019)

mucho hilo y poca foto.


----------



## Tagghino (20 Dic 2019)

Chispeante dijo:


> Y ahora es cuando Paz Verga se viene arriba y dice " estas son mis gemelas, a ver quien las supera"



Fecundo la moción


----------



## End (20 Dic 2019)

Chispeante dijo:


> Y ahora es cuando Paz Verga se viene arriba y dice " estas son mis gemelas, a ver quien las supera"



Con tal de pillar lo que sea eh  

Si cuela cuela...


----------



## End (20 Dic 2019)

Moonlighter dijo:


> Cierto! Tu y yo tenemos una conversación a medias y un proyecto de relato conjunto a medias también!
> 
> (Esto hoy va de medias  )



Hoy estoy más inspirado, si me ánimo esta noche termino eso que tenemos "a medias" y te paso mi parte, subi otro relato declarándole mi amor a Mr. Sandman pero parece que no le van las pollas     

Me tienes como un perro abandonado en el privado


----------



## Paz Verga (20 Dic 2019)

Chispeante dijo:


> Y ahora es cuando Paz Verga se viene arriba y dice " estas son mis gemelas, a ver quien las supera"



 cómo me conoces trufita xDD pero no, esa época ya la pasé, ahora toy tranquila. En breve me echaré un copaso y me liaré un peta. ¿Gosta @Moonlighter ?¿Qué vas a hacer tonight? Tengo ganas de pegarme una buena juerga de las que me pegaba antaño


----------



## Moonlighter (20 Dic 2019)

Tini dijo:


> Hoy estoy más inspirado, si me ánimo esta noche termino eso que tenemos "a medias" y te paso mi parte, subi otro relato declarándole mi amor a Mr. Sandman pero parece que no le van las pollas
> 
> Me tienes como un perro abandonado en el privado



Lo se, perdona. Mucho trabajo y me duermo demasiado pronto. Ando ausente.

Tampoco he leído ese relato homo, en serio?!?!?!? Jajajajajajaja

Que bueno.


----------



## Chispeante (20 Dic 2019)

Paz Verga dijo:


> cómo me conoces trufita xDD pero no, esa época ya la pasé, ahora toy tranquila. En breve me echaré un copaso y me liaré un peta. ¿Gosta @Moonlighter ?¿Qué vas a hacer tonight? Tengo ganas de pegarme una buena juerga de las que me pegaba antaño



Había que intentarlo...y no me llames trufita, sigue con lo de cariño, como hacemos en los mps, para que todos rabien de envidia.


----------



## Moonlighter (20 Dic 2019)

Paz Verga dijo:


> cómo me conoces trufita xDD pero no, esa época ya la pasé, ahora toy tranquila. En breve me echaré un copaso y me liaré un peta. ¿Gosta @Moonlighter ?¿Qué vas a hacer tonight? Tengo ganas de pegarme una buena juerga de las que me pegaba antaño



qué???


----------



## Paz Verga (20 Dic 2019)

Moonlighter dijo:


> qué???



 Nah, decía que qué plan tienes para esta noche.


----------



## End (20 Dic 2019)

Moonlighter dijo:


> Lo se, perdona. Mucho trabajo y me duermo demasiado pronto. Ando ausente.
> 
> Tampoco he leído ese relato homo, en serio?!?!?!? Jajajajajajaja
> 
> Que bueno.



No mujer, no es un relato homo aunque  igual pruebo 

Esta mañana me ha pillado pasteloso y como os estaban metiendo mucha caña a ti y a Lisbon ha sido una broma con Sandman


----------



## End (20 Dic 2019)

Moonlighter dijo:


> qué???



Paz te está proponiendo un lésbico después de ver la foto, ahí lo dejo


----------



## Tagghino (20 Dic 2019)

Paz Verga dijo:


> cómo me conoces trufita xDD pero no, esa época ya la pasé, ahora toy tranquila. En breve me echaré un copaso y me liaré un peta. ¿Gosta @Moonlighter ?¿Qué vas a hacer tonight? Tengo ganas de pegarme una buena juerga de las que me pegaba antaño



Siempre puedes ser generosa por los viejos tiempos, además, es navidad


----------



## Paz Verga (20 Dic 2019)

Tagghino dijo:


> Siempre puedes ser generosa por los viejos tiempos, además, es navidad



Es que no tengo fotos nuevas y ahora paso de hacerme, toy en ropa de casa xD


----------



## Paz Verga (20 Dic 2019)

Tini dijo:


> Paz te está proponiendo un lésbico después de ver la foto, ahí lo dejo



 En realidac la invitaba a un peta virtual pero pensándolo bien sí que ha sonado como pagarle las fantas jaja.
Intuyo que la florera es de las guerreras que se pasa toda la noche bailando. También compartimos gusto por la lencería (tengo unas ligas exactamente iguales xD)


----------



## Tagghino (20 Dic 2019)

Paz Verga dijo:


> Es que no tengo fotos nuevas y ahora paso de hacerme, toy en ropa de casa xD



Alguna debes tener por ahí...


----------



## General Soleimani (20 Dic 2019)

Moonlighter dijo:


> qué???



Si te dedico un relato erótico,festivo, emocional que te guste ¿me dedicas una foto? ¿Trato?


----------



## terraenxebre (20 Dic 2019)

Nadie se ha cuestionado eso de una foto del culo no es cuestión de seguridad?


----------



## End (20 Dic 2019)

Paz Verga dijo:


> En realidac la invitaba a un peta virtual pero pensándolo bien sí que ha sonado como pagarle las fantas jaja.
> Intuyo que la florera es de las guerreras que se pasa toda la noche bailando. También compartimos gusto por la lencería (tengo unas ligas exactamente iguales xD)



Joder mi memoria para las fotos es muy cortoplacista ya no la recuerdo exactamente, memorizo mejor nombres y textos, yo si te animas te acompaño en el fracaviernes, pocos planes por aquí


----------



## Chispeante (20 Dic 2019)

Ole, olé y olé, ya sabía yo que las gemelas salían hoy de paseo. Gracias, juapa.


----------



## Tagghino (20 Dic 2019)

terraenxebre dijo:


> Nadie se ha cuestionado eso de una foto del culo no es cuestión de seguridad?



Si no existiera el instagram te lo compraría


----------



## Moonlighter (20 Dic 2019)

terraenxebre dijo:


> Nadie se ha cuestionado eso de una foto del culo no es cuestión de seguridad?



Que quieres decir ?


----------



## End (20 Dic 2019)

Chispeante dijo:


> Ole, olé y olé, ya sabía yo que las gemelas salían hoy de paseo. Gracias, juapa.



No me jodas? Me lo he perdido mierda


----------



## terraenxebre (20 Dic 2019)

Moonlighter dijo:


> Que quieres decir ?



Que joder...se hagan multi y dejen las fotos colgadas, aquí hay gente que no vive en el foro.

( Acabo de descubrir el post)


----------



## Moonlighter (20 Dic 2019)

Paz Verga dijo:


> En realidac la invitaba a un peta virtual pero pensándolo bien sí que ha sonado como pagarle las fantas jaja.
> Intuyo que la florera es de las guerreras que se pasa toda la noche bailando. También compartimos gusto por la lencería (tengo unas ligas exactamente iguales xD)



Ya no Paz, salí mucho durante una época, pero ahora apenas salgo. Por mis cosas no aguanto mucho tiempo de pie y para bailar tengo que ir donde tenga un asiento garantizado o el dolor de mi cadera me matará después durante días.

Mi plan para esta noche es descansar. Mañana si que saldré y porque no puedo evitar el compromiso.

Así que te compro lo del copazo y el peta (si fumara) , me parece un planazo


----------



## General Soleimani (20 Dic 2019)

@Moonlighter Espero una respuesta a mi oferta.


----------



## Moonlighter (20 Dic 2019)

terraenxebre dijo:


> Que joder...se hagan multi y dejen las fotos colgadas, aquí hay gente que no vive en el foro.
> 
> ( Acabo de descubrir el post)


----------



## Moonlighter (20 Dic 2019)

Erdogan dijo:


> @Moonlighter Espero una respuesta a mi oferta.



Un relato por una foto?

Hecho


(El relato en el hilo correcto)


----------



## General Soleimani (20 Dic 2019)

Moonlighter dijo:


> Un relato por una foto?
> 
> Hecho



Vale ¿te lo escribo mañana? En un rato tengo una cita


----------



## Chispeante (20 Dic 2019)

Tini dijo:


> No me jodas? Me lo he perdido mierda



Pues la moza está potente, otra forera que se merece ser evocada en la intimidad.


----------



## Mr. Sandman (20 Dic 2019)

Erdogan dijo:


> Vale ¿te lo escribo mañana? En un rato tengo una cita



Suerte en la cita.


----------



## General Soleimani (20 Dic 2019)

Chispeante dijo:


> Pues la moza está potente, otra forera que se merece ser evocada en la intimidad.



Que va, es muy fea. Me lo ha dicho ella....


----------



## General Soleimani (20 Dic 2019)

Mr. Sandman dijo:


> Suerte en la cita.



Para la ducha que me voy ya, luego si eso comento algo en el grupo de Telegram


----------



## End (20 Dic 2019)

Chispeante dijo:


> Pues la moza está potente, otra forera que se merece ser evocada en la intimidad.



Ahora le abro MP y le pido la foto pues


----------



## Mr. Sandman (20 Dic 2019)

Erdogan dijo:


> Para la ducha que me voy ya, luego si eso comento algo en el grupo de Telegram



No sabía que estabas en el grupo de Telegram.


----------



## Chispeante (20 Dic 2019)

Alguien tenía que decirlo y proponerlo, aunque será luego @barullo quien lo organice: *DÍA 23 DE DICIEMBRE ESPECIAL NAVIDEÑO DE BULLATES DE FORERA.*

Que las generosas participantes vayan preparando sus mejores galas lenceras y sus cartelitos con las correspondientes dedicatorias. Que entre hoy y mañana se fije la hora y así todos podremos disfrutar de este regalo navideño. Muchas gracias a todas por adelantado.

(¿os imagináis que cuela?)


----------



## Tagghino (20 Dic 2019)

Chispeante dijo:


> Alguien tenía que decirlo y proponerlo, aunque será luego @barullo quien lo organice: *DÍA 23 DE DICIEMBRE ESPECIAL NAVIDEÑO DE BULLATES DE FORERA.*
> 
> Que las generosas participantes vayan preparando sus mejores galas lenceras y sus cartelitos con las correspondientes dedicatorias. Que entre hoy y mañana se fije la hora y así todos podremos disfrutar de este regalo navideño. Muchas gracias a todas por adelantado.
> 
> (¿os imagináis que cuela?)



Joder!! No tenéis piedad, me voy a matar a pajas 
Venga, me apunto


----------



## FROM HELL (20 Dic 2019)

Mr. Sandman dijo:


> No sabía que estabas en el grupo de Telegram.



Habeis montado un welcome rapefugees o que?


----------



## Mr. Sandman (20 Dic 2019)

FROM HELL dijo:


> Habeis montado un welcome rapefugees o que?



No, somos los mismos de siempre.


----------



## End (20 Dic 2019)

Mr. Sandman dijo:


> No sabía que estabas en el grupo de Telegram.



Cuantos sois en el famoso grupo?  
Pensaba que era una cosa de 10-20 foreros a lo sumo y va a resultar que esta todo el foro metido ahi


----------



## Mr. Sandman (20 Dic 2019)

Tini dijo:


> Cuantos sois en el famoso grupo?
> Pensaba que era una cosa de 10-20 foreros a lo sumo y va a resultar que esta todo el foro metido ahi



Somos pocos.


----------



## End (20 Dic 2019)

Mr. Sandman dijo:


> Somos pocos.



En el foro quitando multis no somos tantos tampoco


----------



## Tagghino (21 Dic 2019)

@barullo he encontrado las bragas


----------



## barullo (21 Dic 2019)

Tagghino dijo:


> @barullo he encontrado las bragas
> Ver archivo adjunto 203090



Pues esa es la coquilla de la que yo hablaba.

Debe ser que las venden asi y también como coquilla por separado

Es de mal gusto me parece


----------



## Tagghino (21 Dic 2019)

barullo dijo:


> Pues esa es la coquilla de la que yo hablaba.
> 
> Debe ser que las venden asi y también como coquilla por separado
> 
> Es de mal gusto me parece



Es que cuando ves a una tía por la calle ya no sabes si es real o no, con los pantalones con culo, las fajas, las bragas con coño, tacones, maquillaje, etc., etc.
Por eso la prueba del algodón es esencial: bullate o no way!


----------



## hhhlfhkfdlhdhfhfhhhlfhkh (21 Dic 2019)

Bowman dijo:


> Lo dudo mucho, desde que me conoció mi parienta no quiere relaciones con hombres con micropene, ya sabes como son las mujeres, se acostumbran a un bien dotado y ya no quieren saber nada de los del montón por debajo de 16 cms.



@Bowman, me río de tu sistema de valores, con él estas haciendo el ridículo ante todos y ante mí.


----------



## barullo (21 Dic 2019)

Tagghino dijo:


> Es que cuando ves a una tía por la calle ya no sabes si es real o no, con los pantalones con culo, las fajas, las bragas con coño, tacones, maquillaje, etc., etc.
> Por eso la prueba del algodón es esencial: bullate o no way!



Lo que más engaña son los sujetadores...

Que les ponen una tetas del copón de la baraja y luego son 2 mandarinas  

Hay muchos balcones falsos


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (21 Dic 2019)

Porn Piece dijo:


> @Bowman, me río de tu sistema de valores, con él estas haciendo el ridículo ante todos y ante mí.



Eres tan imbecil que ni una ironía sabes captar, te faltan un par de hervores.


----------



## hhhlfhkfdlhdhfhfhhhlfhkh (21 Dic 2019)

@Bowman, si alguna vez he mostrado aprecio por ti... pura falsa.


----------



## Κhaleesi (21 Dic 2019)

barullo dijo:


> Lo que más engaña son los sujetadores...
> 
> Que les ponen una tetas del copón de la baraja y luego son 2 mandarinas
> 
> Hay muchos balcones falsos



los que más engaña es la sombra de ojos, hazme caso


----------



## FROM HELL (21 Dic 2019)

Kaleesi dijo:


> los que más engaña es la sombra de ojos, hazme caso



"Smokey Eye" makeup MANDA.


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (21 Dic 2019)

Un bullate moldeado en el gim con excelentes resultados.


----------



## NATE HIGGERS (21 Dic 2019)

Kaleesi dijo:


> los que más engaña es la sombra de ojos, hazme caso



Vas a tener que explicar eso.


----------



## Tagghino (21 Dic 2019)




----------



## Cormac (22 Dic 2019)

El de una forera, o eso afirma.


----------



## Cormac (22 Dic 2019)

Cormac dijo:


> El de una forera, o eso afirma.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 203765



Os la podéis follar si vais por Madrid, por cierto.


----------



## Cuqui (22 Dic 2019)

Cormac dijo:


> Os la podéis follar si vais por Madrid, por cierto.



Es muy cara?


----------



## Cormac (22 Dic 2019)

Cuqui dijo:


> Es muy cara?



No sé, pregúntale a ella. 

@Janahhh


----------



## Kiral (22 Dic 2019)

Cormac dijo:


> No sé, pregúntale a ella.
> 
> @Janahhh



Jajajajajajajaja que hijo de puta.


----------



## barullo (23 Dic 2019)

Spoiler









Bullate a las 12 casi


----------



## el melo (23 Dic 2019)

La pollo le da mil vueltas


----------



## barullo (23 Dic 2019)

el melo dijo:


> La pollo le da mil vueltas



Dame un zans que me lo curro que te cagas, envidiosa


----------



## el melo (23 Dic 2019)

Venga... ya tienes es aguinaldo


----------



## barullo (23 Dic 2019)

el melo dijo:


> Venga... ya tienes es aguinaldo



Vaya azote que tiene esta ¿eh cansaliebres?


----------



## el melo (23 Dic 2019)

barullo dijo:


> Vaya azote que tiene esta ¿eh cansaliebres?



Prefiero el de la pollo


----------



## barullo (23 Dic 2019)

el melo dijo:


> Prefiero el de la pollo



Porque lo tienes más a mano...

Pero ya te digo yo que si tuvieras este cerca también te interesaría, pisachanclas


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (23 Dic 2019)

barullo dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hijo de la gran fruta he picado como un pardillo.


----------



## el melo (23 Dic 2019)

barullo dijo:


> Porque lo tienes más a mano...
> 
> Pero ya te digo yo que si tuvieras este cerca también te interesaría, pisachanclas



Igual debueno es fidelizar que diversificar y eso... cosas de economia y tal, que para esto estamos en burbuja


----------



## barullo (23 Dic 2019)

Bowman dijo:


> Hijo de la gran fruta he picado como un pardillo.



Había uno...pero siempre picas citando tambien, rascanalgas


----------



## barullo (23 Dic 2019)

el melo dijo:


> Igual debueno es fidelizar que diversificar y eso... cosas de economia y tal, que para esto estamos en burbuja



Hazme caso a mi porque se te pone a tiro y no te acuerdas de la pollo para nada


----------



## barullo (23 Dic 2019)

Spoiler









El bullate de las 12 y media casi


----------



## el melo (23 Dic 2019)

Bueeeeenoooooo


----------



## barullo (23 Dic 2019)

Kaleesi dijo:


> los que más engaña es la sombra de ojos, hazme caso



Cuéntanos más, bizcochito


----------



## barullo (23 Dic 2019)

Spoiler









Pasan de las 5 y media


----------



## Κhaleesi (23 Dic 2019)

barullo dijo:


> Cuéntanos más, bizcochito



es la diferencia fundamental entre parecer un cangrejito a verte pivón

eyeshadow before and after


----------



## barullo (23 Dic 2019)

Kaleesi dijo:


> es la diferencia fundamental entre parecer un cangrejito a verte pivón
> 
> eyeshadow before and after



Pues sí, tienes razón...menuda diferencia de getas

pero los sujetadores engañan más yo creo


----------



## AH1N1 (23 Dic 2019)

[QUOTE="barullo, post: 2701397

Pasan de las 5 y media 
[/QUOTE]

Ese culo merece ser citado


----------



## AH1N1 (23 Dic 2019)

barullo dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Pepe la rana (23 Dic 2019)

Ese es el culo de @Jevitronka? No me lo creo.... 

Culo de foreras dice el tío...


----------



## barullo (23 Dic 2019)

Que no cites, brasas  

Por cosas como estas las pericas no suben fotos, putos plastas


----------



## Jevitronka (23 Dic 2019)

Pepe la rana dijo:


> Ese es el culo de @Jevitronka? No me lo creo....
> 
> Culo de foreras dice el tío...



Mi culo no cabe en un objetivo


----------



## AH1N1 (23 Dic 2019)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Mi culo no cabe en un objetivo



Entonces una manzana en la boca y...


----------



## barullo (23 Dic 2019)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Mi culo no cabe en un objetivo



Le tienes loquito al Gustavo este


----------



## Jevitronka (23 Dic 2019)

barullo dijo:


> Le tienes loquito al Gustavo este



Solo me trolea


----------



## Pepe la rana (23 Dic 2019)

barullo dijo:


> Le tienes loquito al Gustavo este



Me has pillado. Sube otro foto de culitos y te perdono.


----------



## barullo (23 Dic 2019)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Solo me trolea



Si es que a ti te trolea cualquier sosomanteles aqui, querida


----------



## Jevitronka (23 Dic 2019)

barullo dijo:


> Si es que a ti te trolea cualquier sosomanteles aqui, querida



Ya ves, es mi sino


----------



## barullo (23 Dic 2019)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Ya ves, es mi sino



Lo tienes en tu mano: a los trolls no dar de jalar...

Es de primero de hinternec, juapar


----------



## Tagghino (23 Dic 2019)

Bueno, que pasa? Algún buyate de forera generosa nuevo?


----------



## perrosno (25 Dic 2019)

todo el día metido en el forro y me pierdo lo fundamental, jajajajajajaaja
Fotos de @Lisbon

No se van a poner más fotos hoyja?? Que estamos en navidac!!!!!!


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (25 Dic 2019)

Tagghino dijo:


> Bueno, que pasa? Algún buyate de forera generosa nuevo?



No puedo decir de que forera es que me lo ha prohibido.


----------



## Tagghino (25 Dic 2019)

@Bowman seguro que es forera y no de la hinternec?


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (25 Dic 2019)

Tagghino dijo:


> @Bowman seguro que es forera y no de la hinternec?


----------



## Lisbon (25 Dic 2019)

perrosno dijo:


> todo el día metido en el forro y me pierdo lo fundamental, jajajajajajaaja
> Fotos de @Lisbon
> 
> No se van a poner más fotos hoyja?? Que estamos en navidac!!!!!!



Hace frío, se me enfría el *pompis. *


----------



## Tagghino (25 Dic 2019)

Lisbon dijo:


> Hace frío, se me enfría el *pompis. *



Que culito tan bonito juapa, te apetecen unas fantas?


----------



## Lisbon (25 Dic 2019)

Tagghino dijo:


> Que culito tan bonito juapa, te apetecen unas fantas?



Que aguila!, que rápido aparecéis, ese no es el mío y lo sabes.


----------



## Tagghino (25 Dic 2019)

Lisbon dijo:


> Que aguila!, que rápido aparecéis, ese no es el mío y lo sabes.



Es que no he visto el tuyo con esa perspectiva,


----------



## Lisbon (25 Dic 2019)

Tagghino dijo:


> Es que no he visto el tuyo con esa perspectiva,



Tendrás que darle a girar la foto.


----------



## Tagghino (25 Dic 2019)

Lisbon dijo:


> Tendrás que darle a girar la foto.



Aluego se me cae el móvil, eso de llevarlo con una sola mano tiene sus inconvenientes


----------



## Lisbon (25 Dic 2019)

Tagghino dijo:


> Aluego se me cae el móvil, eso de llevarlo con una sola mano tiene sus inconvenientes



Claroo


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (25 Dic 2019)

Tagghino dijo:


> Aluego se me cae el móvil, eso de llevarlo con una sola mano tiene sus inconvenientes



Usa un soporte coño, modernizate.


----------



## Tagghino (25 Dic 2019)

Bowman dijo:


> Usa un soporte coño, modernizate.



No me fío, que la última vez se me cayó en el váter, esos soportes los carga el diablo


----------



## perrosno (25 Dic 2019)

Lisbon dijo:


> Hace frío, se me enfría el *pompis. *



No se preocupe hustec, aquí seguro le dan calorcito


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (25 Dic 2019)

perrosno dijo:


> No se preocupe hustec, aquí seguro le dan calorcito



O unas palmaditas para que entre en calor.


----------



## perrosno (25 Dic 2019)

Tagghino dijo:


> No me fío, que la última vez se me cayó en el váter, esos soportes los carga el diablo



Eso le pasó a una compañera de trabajo, que estaría haciendo??


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (26 Dic 2019)




----------



## barullo (26 Dic 2019)

¿es la misma forera @Bowman ?


----------



## el melo (26 Dic 2019)

La pollo le da mil vueltas


----------



## barullo (26 Dic 2019)

el melo dijo:


> La pollo le da mil vueltas



Pon su culo y que decida el pueblo, cansaliebres


----------



## el melo (26 Dic 2019)

barullo dijo:


> Pon su culo y que decida el pueblo, cansaliebres



He quedado otra vez con ella hoy para ir a jugar al quinto


----------



## Tagghino (26 Dic 2019)

el melo dijo:


> He quedado otra vez con ella hoy para ir a jugar al quinto



Yo prefiero jugar con ella al teto


----------



## barullo (26 Dic 2019)

el melo dijo:


> He quedado otra vez con ella hoy para ir a jugar al quinto



Eso ¿qué es? ¿el bingo?


----------



## el melo (26 Dic 2019)

barullo dijo:


> Eso ¿qué es? ¿el bingo?



Bingo tradicional navideño y eso.... típico de Catalunya


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (26 Dic 2019)

Bowman dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 205014



Nop esta es otra.


----------



## Janahhh Brasileña (28 Dic 2019)

Cormac dijo:


> El de una forera, o eso afirma.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 203765



Sin cariño feliz año 2020


----------



## Cormac (28 Dic 2019)

Janahhh dijo:


> Sin cariño feliz año 2020



Igualmente. Declara a hacienda tus ganancias.


----------



## Janahhh Brasileña (28 Dic 2019)

Cuqui dijo:


> Es muy cara?



Esto es su historia??? O un libro jajaja


----------



## Tagghino (28 Dic 2019)

Janahhh dijo:


> Sin cariño feliz año 2020



En serio ese bullate es tuyo?


----------



## barullo (28 Dic 2019)

Tagghino dijo:


> En serio ese bullate es tuyo?



Yo creo que sí


----------



## Janahhh Brasileña (28 Dic 2019)

Janaina brasileña aki no posteo telefono y sin en mi bloguer


----------



## barullo (28 Dic 2019)

¿la foto del avatar también es tuya, Janah?

Bienvenida a burbuja


----------



## Janahhh Brasileña (28 Dic 2019)

Ayer había leido algo neste hilo podeis ayudar encuentrar algo sobre que una chica en una habitación oscura lo leido y luego creo ke borran gracias felices fiestas Janaina Brasileña


----------



## Janahhh Brasileña (28 Dic 2019)

barullo dijo:


> ¿la foto del avatar también es tuya, Janah?
> 
> Bienvenida a burbuja



Gracias amore si claro


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (31 Dic 2019)

Una de nuestras foreras comprando en el Lidl


----------



## Tagghino (31 Dic 2019)

Bowman dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 207056
> 
> Una de nuestras foreras comprando en el Lidl



Libertad para ese vestido, se le ve muy oprimido 
Seguro que es forera? No es de esas páginas juarras o del hinstajran?


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (31 Dic 2019)

Bowman dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 207056
> 
> Una de nuestras foreras comprando en el Lidl



No tan oprimido como el minúsculo tanga negro de Janah


----------



## Janahhh Brasileña (31 Dic 2019)

Bowman dijo:


> No tan oprimido como el minúsculo tanga negro de Janah



mmmmmm que problema tiene con mi tanga caballero porque tiene que implicarme en su post ?huele este tema ya que no promociones a nadie usándome pues yo este tema conozco ya no está usted con ánimos de tocarme las narices bueno byeno


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (31 Dic 2019)

Janahhh Brasileña dijo:


> mmmmmm que problema tiene con mi tanga caballero porque tiene que implicarme en su post ?huele este tema ya que no promociones a nadie usándome pues yo este tema conozco ya no está usted con ánimos de tocarme las narices bueno byeno



No se me excite señorita @Janahhh Brasileña , el comentario no estaba hecho con ninguna intención malévola.


----------



## Janahhh Brasileña (31 Dic 2019)

Feliz año 2020 burbujeros besos


----------



## Cormac (31 Dic 2019)

Janahhh Brasileña dijo:


> Feliz año 2020 burbujeros besos



Igualmente. Hoy curras?


----------



## Janahhh Brasileña (1 Ene 2020)

Cormac dijo:


> Igualmente. Hoy curras?



no cielo hasta el cinco enero stoy fuera !


----------



## AH1N1 (3 Ene 2020)

Moonlighter no te enfades mucho


----------



## genki (3 Ene 2020)

barullo dijo:


> Como ya hicimos otros años por aqui vamos a ver cómo son por detrás nuestras conforeras del alma...
> 
> La cosa es sencilla: la forera que lo desee se hace una foto del culo y la postea unos pocos minutos tras lo cual la borra por temas de seguridad.
> 
> ...



Coño!!


Buenas tardes


----------



## barullo (3 Ene 2020)

genki dijo:


> Coño!!
> 
> 
> Buenas tardes



Hola Genki ¿cómo andamios?


----------



## genki (3 Ene 2020)

barullo dijo:


> Hola Genki ¿cómo andamios?



De momento bien, entré a felicitar el año y me he quedado dando una vuelta por el foro.

Como vas tú?


----------



## barullo (3 Ene 2020)

genki dijo:


> De momento bien, entré a felicitar por aquí el año y me he quedado dando una vuelta por el foro.
> 
> Como vas tú?



Como siempre, haciendo el indio por aqui ya sabes  

Por cierto en un rato subiré foto anónima de forera, asi que si no te la quieres perder ya sabes, ten a mano el hilo


----------



## genki (3 Ene 2020)

barullo dijo:


> Como siempre, haciendo el indio por aqui ya sabes
> 
> Por cierto en un rato subiré foto anónima de forera, asi que si no te la quieres perder ya sabes, ten a mano el hilo



Hay que hacer el indio de vez en cuando

Gracias


----------



## snafu (3 Ene 2020)

barullo dijo:


> Como siempre, haciendo el indio por aqui ya sabes
> 
> Por cierto en un rato subiré foto anónima de forera, asi que si no te la quieres perder ya sabes, ten a mano el hilo



Que pasa cansaliebres, esperando a la shempions del atleti? me tienes el f5 desgastao, que lo sepas, @barullo andarrios


----------



## barullo (3 Ene 2020)

Venga ale hop:



Spoiler


----------



## Mr. Sandman (3 Ene 2020)

Muy atractiva la forera.


----------



## snafu (3 Ene 2020)

jijiji ya sé quien es  bonitas curvas y fotogénico bullate. Bonus por la disposición de los elementos, todo listo para pasar a la acción. Mis dieses a la forera en cuestión. y al "comisario" de la exposición, nuestro trufito de guardia.


----------



## barullo (3 Ene 2020)

Mr. Sandman dijo:


> Muy atractiva la forera.



Hola Sandman, tenemos por norma en el hilo no citar los post que contengan foto aunque la original se retire. Lo explico en el primer post.

para que lo sepas la próxima vez, saludines


----------



## barullo (3 Ene 2020)

snafu dijo:


> jijiji ya sé quien es  bonitas curvas y fotogénico bullate. Bonus por la disposición de los elementos, todo listo para pasar a la acción. Mis dieses a la forera en cuestión. y al "comisario" de la exposición, nuestro trufito de guardia.



Jracias amijou. A partir de ahora cuando el hilo se mueva al loro con la campanita, brincapozas


----------



## lokeno100 (3 Ene 2020)

qué es un bullate? y para qué sirve?


----------



## barullo (3 Ene 2020)

lokeno100 dijo:


> qué es un bullate? y para qué sirve?



Coño Lokeno 18 los ojos ¿dónde andas?


----------



## lokeno100 (3 Ene 2020)

Feliz año barullo!!! a pesar de que me metí contigo, eres el único que me defendía en el hilo de tú que nos lees


----------



## lokeno100 (3 Ene 2020)

Pues nada aquí sigo a dos velas sin dormir, la rata se quedó con 3 o 4 gatos, y no se quiso casar conmigo, porque buscaba a alguien con más nivel.


----------



## snafu (3 Ene 2020)

Que yo respeto las normas vigentes, pero uno recuerda que las fotos que se quitaban rápido eran las que se identificaba a la modelo, precisamente lo de los bullates, como el mitico hilo de foreras en vaqueros apretados, era por que se podían dejar pues dificilmente reconoceríamos a ninguna, aunque siempre ha habido culólogos o culonomistas excepcionales  capaces de ello. Si que se ha puesto chungo lo de la "seguridac" ¿no?


----------



## barullo (3 Ene 2020)

lokeno100 dijo:


> Feliz año barullo!!! a pesar de que me metí contigo, eres el único que me defendía en el hilo de tú que nos lees



Igualmente, caratrucha...nunca te lo he tenido en cuenta pero se te va la olla que no veas


----------



## barullo (3 Ene 2020)

lokeno100 dijo:


> Pues nada aquí sigo a dos velas sin dormir, la rata se quedó con 3 o 4 gatos, y no se quiso casar conmigo, porque buscaba a alguien con más nivel.



Ah si, te refieres a Wombat ¿no? joder qué espabilao


----------



## lokeno100 (3 Ene 2020)

barullo dijo:


> Ah si, te refieres a Wombat ¿no? joder qué espabilao



Si te acuerdas bien, 3 gatos tiene ya.


----------



## barullo (3 Ene 2020)

lokeno100 dijo:


> Si te acuerdas bien, 3 gatos tiene ya.



¿Qué coño dices de gatos, loke? habla claro coño, puto rascanalgas


----------



## lokeno100 (3 Ene 2020)

Tenía dos gatos, y consiguió un tercero, se va a dedicar de lleno a los gatos, eso me dijo.
Lo único que le interesa son los gatos.


----------



## barullo (3 Ene 2020)

lokeno100 dijo:


> Tenía dos gatos, y consiguió un tercero, se va a dedicar de lleno a los gatos, eso me dijo.
> Lo único que le interesa son los gatos.



Joder pues sí que la conoces, yo no tenía ni puta idea de eso

bueno amijou me alegra leerte Si ves a Xilebo dale un rabazo de mi parte. Saludines


----------



## lokeno100 (3 Ene 2020)

barullo dijo:


> Joder pues sí que la conoces, yo no tenía ni puta idea de eso
> 
> bueno amijou me alegra leerte Si ves a Xilebo dale un rabazo de mi parte. Saludines



Xilebo vino a Málaga 1 semana de vacaciones por navidades, lo vi dos días, ahora está en Madrid , por lo menos se está durmiendo con una ( bueno a veces lo tiene a pan y agua). Por cierto a lo mejor voy a Madrid por junio y me quedo en su piso , a unas oposiciones que quiero ir.


----------



## lokeno100 (3 Ene 2020)

Echo de menos los juegos de Tisdale.


----------



## barullo (3 Ene 2020)

snafu dijo:


> Que yo respeto las normas vigentes, pero uno recuerda que las fotos que se quitaban rápido eran las que se identificaba a la modelo, precisamente lo de los bullates, como el mitico hilo de foreras en vaqueros apretados, era por que se podían dejar pues dificilmente reconoceríamos a ninguna, aunque siempre ha habido culólogos o culonomistas excepcionales  capaces de ello. Si que se ha puesto chungo lo de la "seguridac" ¿no?



Recuerdo ese hilo de los bullates vaqueros...pffff era de 2010 nada menos

Sí, la seguridad ante todo, aunque si se quita editando luego no se ve en cita, pero toda precaución es poca y para qué dar facilidades


----------



## barullo (3 Ene 2020)

lokeno100 dijo:


> Echo de menos los juegos de Tisdale.



Yo también amijou

en este año pasado he podido hablar aqui con él en un par de ocasiones e hilos y me dijo que no podía organizar juegos porque no tenía PC y porque trabajaba mucho y no tenía tiempo


----------



## Rizzo (3 Ene 2020)

Hello. Como andáis?


----------



## lokeno100 (3 Ene 2020)

Hombre rizzo eres tú, tú eres gay o no?, recuerdo que eres ingeniero.


saludos.


----------



## Rizzo (3 Ene 2020)

lokeno100 dijo:


> Hombre rizzo eres tú, tú eres gay o no?, recuerdo que eres ingeniero.
> 
> 
> saludos.



Yo voy a todo Lokeno ya, estoy de vuelta, tiempo extra.

Un abrazo.


----------



## lokeno100 (3 Ene 2020)

quieres decir que has dormido con tios y con tías? , bueno por separado claro.

Has estado de vacaciones?.


----------



## Cuqui (3 Ene 2020)

Janahhh Brasileña dijo:


> Gracias amore si claro



Don @FernandoEsteso que nos puede comentar acerca de esta humilde trabajadora. Un poco puta, verdad?


----------



## FernandoEsteso (4 Ene 2020)

Cuqui dijo:


> Don @FernandoEsteso que nos puede comentar acerca de esta humilde trabajadora. Un poco puta, verdad?



Pues que tendra muy mala fama en el SpaLumi y el Badoo lo tiene que tener quemado


----------



## Janahhh Brasileña (4 Ene 2020)

FernandoEsteso dijo:


> Pues que tendra muy mala fama en el SpaLumi y el Badoo lo tiene que tener quemado



Buenos dia si dice a mí respecto yo quemada en Badoo ? Si nunca anuncio Ali porque mi opinión es de lo pior y Spalumi yo quemada ??? MmmmQuizas por proxeneta ya que no trabajo ao 50/: bueno la falacia es mala costumbre me gusta que hable pero con veracidad y dejen de hacer publicidad judicial demonstrem donde me encuentra en badooo y también un mensaje o algo para que yo sepa quien esta me quemándome en spalumi badoo ya sin falacias y maledicencia


----------



## Janahhh Brasileña (4 Ene 2020)

Antes de hacer comentarios y falacias de profesionales tu busca información! Y por favor envía me dónde me viste en badoo todo esto suena maledicencia en spalumi te queman cuando no doblegas a que te follen gratis a cambio de experiencias y cuando no hace a ellos precio de forero enfin se hablas de mí primero busca información verídica si no malo para lo dueño da falacia ke tenga un feliz Reis jaja
Forospalumi.wordpress.com: Foro spalumi – La verdad sobre la mafia de spalumi...


----------



## FernandoEsteso (4 Ene 2020)

Janahhh Brasileña dijo:


> Antes de hacer comentarios y falacias de profesionales tu busca información! Y por favor envía me dónde me viste en badoo todo esto suena maledicencia en spalumi te queman cuando no doblegas a que te follen gratis a cambio de experiencias y cuando no hace a ellos precio de forero enfin se hablas de mí primero busca información verídica si no malo para lo dueño da falacia ke tenga un feliz Reis jaja
> Forospalumi.wordpress.com: Foro spalumi – La verdad sobre la mafia de spalumi...



Hola @Janahhh Brasileña ... Me han preguntado que hace una trabajadora sexual en este foro , pues mi respuesta ha sido esa , veo que no he acertado , que te has registrado en este foro para denunciar la mafia que hay detras del foro Spalumi , y te doy la razón 

Bien te digo , lo que digan en Spalumi me lo paso por los cojones cuando me voy de Putas , a mi no me tienen que hacer descuentos o decirme que putas son buenas o no ... Me importa una mierda ... Yo voy por libre

Yo recurro al Pasión y mi experiencia para filtrar putas , tambien me voy a los Club de Alterne de mi provincia , pero te vuelvo a repetir que le pueden dar mucho por el culo a todo el foro Spalumi 

Un saludo y buen servicio


----------



## Janahhh Brasileña (4 Ene 2020)

FernandoEsteso dijo:


> Hola @Janahhh Brasileña ... Me han preguntado que hace una trabajadora sexual en este foro , pues mi respuesta ha sido esa , veo que no he acertado , que te has registrado en este foro para denunciar la mafia que hay detras del foro Spalumi , y te doy la razón
> 
> Bien te digo , lo que digan en Spalumi me lo paso por los cojones cuando me voy de Putas , a mi no me tienen que hacer descuentos o decirme que putas son buenas o no ... Me importa una mierda ... Yo voy por libre
> 
> ...



Bueno me parece usted sabio ya ke ay una filosofía en este foro que cuando te das cuentas de las trolas y tal una sale pitando ya que ellos deberian avidar de antemano que el foro es indicado para pisos clubs y no para una trabajadora particular independiente. Que te lo diga yo la cantidad de chulos que venian en. Plan cliente a fisgonear por donde pillar 1,punto buscan siempre explotar ticas sin documento pues a mi todos venian con que se tenia documentación y si tenias hijos familiares creo que se va q una cita a la primera no preguntas tanto, su prioridad es follar no averiguar personal de la profesional ya que a mi escullo o cliente se habla pero a mi su vida privada no me interesa y vice versa a muchissimas professional que abandona a web spalumi sufre daños como empiezan postar en redes sociales grupo de whasap en toda Comunidad españa y entre ellos comentarios que denigren a profesionales por un simples fato de no doblegar, empiezaan falacia acoso del falso cliente que te llama hasta diez veces para molestar enfi. Ojala algun dia lles pillen con sus artimañas y lles de caña judicial


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (4 Ene 2020)

Janahhh Brasileña dijo:


> Janaina brasileña aki no posteo telefono y sin en mi bloguer



que preciosidad....


----------



## Kiral (4 Ene 2020)

Janahhh Brasileña dijo:


> Antes de hacer comentarios y falacias de profesionales tu busca información! Y por favor envía me dónde me viste en badoo todo esto suena maledicencia en spalumi *te queman cuando no doblegas a que te follen gratis a cambio de experiencias y cuando no hace a ellos precio de forero* enfin se hablas de mí primero busca información verídica si no malo para lo dueño da falacia ke tenga un feliz Reis jaja
> Forospalumi.wordpress.com: Foro spalumi – La verdad sobre la mafia de spalumi...



Esto es broma, no? Estás trolleando.

Es que no me lo puedo creer, vaya.


----------



## genki (4 Ene 2020)

Entro a cotillear, veo que no hay ná y os dejo un saludo


----------



## AH1N1 (4 Ene 2020)

@barullo yaque eres el bullateador oficial, creo que los Reyes te van a mandar una foto de forera oficial


----------



## genki (4 Ene 2020)

Me pierdo todos


----------



## Janahhh Brasileña (5 Ene 2020)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> que preciosidad....





Kiral dijo:


> Esto es broma, no? Estás trolleando.
> 
> Es que no me lo puedo creer, vaya.



Claro tienes lo derecho a dudar si no sabes pero de triollleando nada realidad pura y dura


----------



## Kiral (5 Ene 2020)

Janahhh Brasileña dijo:


> Claro tienes lo derecho a dudar si no sabes pero de triollleando nada realidad pura y dura



Verás... igual no me he expresado bien. Discúlpame.

Yo no dudo que seas mujer y que trabajes en esto. Lo que me ha sonado surrealista es lo que has comentado de Spalumi. Has dicho, si no recuerdo mal porque últimamente voy regular de cabeza, que los sujetos esos se dedican a extorsionar prostitutas a cambio de sexo gratis, amenazándolas con darles mala publicidad.

Es correcto?

No sé, ya te digo que me parece rarísimo. Tan publicidad y clientes genera un foro como para eso? Compensa hacérselo gratis a uno que te repugne por tratarte así, a cambio de que no te critique?

Entonces las casas? Porque a una independiente todavía, pero a una casa con media docena o más de chicas? Se las mandan gratis? Y las chicas tragan con eso?

Suena rarísimo, la verdad.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (5 Ene 2020)

Janahhh Brasileña dijo:


> Claro tienes lo derecho a dudar si no sabes pero de triollleando nada realidad pura y dura



me encantan las brasileñas, junta a las dominicanas....lo dais todo....


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (5 Ene 2020)

menuda puta mierda de hilo, ni foreras ni na....


----------



## AH1N1 (5 Ene 2020)

Ya falta menos...


----------



## Janahhh Brasileña (6 Ene 2020)

Kiral dijo:


> Verás... igual no me he expresado bien. Discúlpame.
> 
> Yo no dudo que seas mujer y que trabajes en esto. Lo que me ha sonado surrealista es lo que has comentado de Spalumi. Has dicho, si no recuerdo mal porque últimamente voy regular de cabeza, que los sujetos esos se dedican a extorsionar prostitutas a cambio de sexo gratis, amenazándolas con darles mala publicidad.
> 
> ...



Querido kiral las casas pisos etc si lo dan horas y días con la chicas ke Elija a cambio de buena publicidad y otros favores décimo pero este tema es viiejo y conocido por todos y todas ke se mueven no mundillo lo que no ay derecho es estés mismo haga publicidad y lo que sea para dañar profesionales que se van de foro por darse cuenta de lo mafioso que son y esto te lo digo yo y cuantas otras más y Aki termino mi participación en este hilo pero un clan que dedica a molestar acosar y difamar etc no puede ser ninguna florecita


----------



## Janahhh Brasileña (6 Ene 2020)

Ahhh también me olvidaba decir que cuando dejamos a web se dedican a habladurías maledicencia muy grave para hundir lo curro se no es uma mafia ya me dirás tu? Con qué intuito alguien toma represalias con alguien haciendo boicote por todo sitios de españa te refiero a mi y otras más se lo correcto chica que se va olvidar pero no soy el mas grande y las voy submeter pues sto se llama proxenetismo.pinto final


----------



## Kiral (6 Ene 2020)

Janahhh Brasileña dijo:


> Querido kiral las casas pisos etc si lo dan horas y días con la chicas ke Elija a cambio de buena publicidad y otros favores décimo pero este tema es viiejo y conocido por todos y todas ke se mueven no mundillo lo que no ay derecho es estés mismo haga publicidad y lo que sea para dañar profesionales que se van de foro por darse cuenta de lo mafioso que son y esto te lo digo yo y cuantas otras más y Aki termino mi participación en este hilo pero un clan que dedica a molestar acosar y difamar etc no puede ser ninguna florecita



Pos no lo sé, la verdad. Yo de este mundo no tengo ni idea, por suerte o por desgracia. Aquí los expertos son los del ático. Tampoco es que, visto desde ese punto de vista, extrañe tanto.

Aun así, lamento mucho la extorsión. Espero que el nuevo año te traiga buenas perspectivas, y el tema cambie, porque bastante duro debe ser tener sexo con alguien que no te gusta, como para encima en determinadas ocasiones no tengas compensación ninguna.

La mejor respuesta es la sangre. Ojo por ojo.

Un abrazo.


----------



## Janahhh Brasileña (6 Ene 2020)

Kiral dijo:


> Pos no lo sé, la verdad. Yo de este mundo no tengo ni idea, por suerte o por desgracia. Aquí los expertos son los del ático. Tampoco es que, visto desde ese punto de vista, extrañe tanto.
> 
> Aun así, lamento mucho la extorsión. Espero que el nuevo año te traiga buenas perspectivas, y el tema cambie, porque bastante duro debe ser tener sexo con alguien que no te gusta, como para encima en determinadas ocasiones no tengas compensación ninguna.
> 
> ...



Año nuevo vida nueva cuando refiero que kieren extorsiónar es cuando Estas anunciando se Ali pues te piden servicios bajo custo y hasta gratis por en cambio te ponen estrellas y experiencias Mi problema y de otras chicas es que decidimos no doblegar es cuando usa mala praxis de ponerse a joder o curro para someterte comunicando entre ellos por mp grupos de whatsap y todas redes sociales con temas muy fuerte como que te pareces un mono ke roba que eres femininas que tiene el coño sucio a casos de chicas que an puesto hasta sus fotos con cara cuando esta estaba casada y con hijos bueno ojalá en España empiezan a justicia controlar mas este tipo de web quizás así cambian su malas conductas a que uno se cree ke puede hacer extorsiones maledicencia calúnia etc y quedar tan tranquilo un saludo fim asunto


----------



## AH1N1 (7 Ene 2020)

Venga, la pongo yo


----------



## AH1N1 (7 Ene 2020)

Spoiler: oslafo?



SPOILER]...


----------



## Gothaus (7 Ene 2020)

Yo en este hilo veo muchas páginas, pero muy pocos bullates. Emosido engañado.


----------



## Janahhh Brasileña (8 Ene 2020)

AH1N1 dijo:


> Spoiler: oslafo?
> 
> 
> 
> SPOILER]...



??? Que as postado que no se puede ver ?? Spoiler oslafo??


----------



## Janahhh Brasileña (8 Ene 2020)

Es o falso al revés y junto ji jiji oslafo??


----------



## Cormac (9 Ene 2020)

Mil veces mejores los de Forocoches. La que ganó un concurso en 2015 y de otra forera mas.




Spoiler: NFSW


----------



## Κhaleesi (9 Ene 2020)

Cormac dijo:


> Mil veces mejores los de Forocoches.



en fc subes foto y nadie te insulta ni te amenazan con csi o con privados de psicópatas


----------



## Harold Papanander (9 Ene 2020)

Estos últimos bullates de FC están para regodearse en varias sesiones de copro.


----------



## Cormac (9 Ene 2020)

Spoiler: Tetas forococheras


----------



## AH1N1 (9 Ene 2020)

Cormac dijo:


> Mil veces mejores los de Forocoches. La que ganó un concurso en 2015 y de otra forera mas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No tendras invis para FC? es para un trabajo de "manualidades"


----------



## AH1N1 (9 Ene 2020)

Janahhh Brasileña dijo:


> ??? Que as postado que no se puede ver ?? Spoiler oslafo??



A bunda fresquinha de una garota de Leblon


----------



## V. R. N (9 Ene 2020)

Pero ¿de verdad que nadie dice nada del video que puse en este hilo? 
Vaya tela..... pues si lo tiene todo.... tías espectaculares, lencería y musiquita.... en fin


----------



## AH1N1 (9 Ene 2020)

Beatriz102 dijo:


> Pero ¿de verdad que nadie dice nada del video que puse en este hilo?
> Vaya tela..... pues si lo tiene todo.... tías espectaculares, lencería y musiquita.... en fin



 Dónde está?


----------



## Gothaus (9 Ene 2020)

Cormac dijo:


> Mil veces mejores los de Forocoches. La que ganó un concurso en 2015 y de otra forera mas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Cormac dijo:


> Spoiler: Tetas forococheras
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Así, sí.

Melasfo a todas.


----------



## visaman (9 Ene 2020)

Beatriz102 dijo:


> Pero ¿de verdad que nadie dice nada del video que puse en este hilo?
> Vaya tela..... pues si lo tiene todo.... tías espectaculares, lencería y musiquita.... en fin



vamos todo lo que tu no eres derroida por la celulitis y con sobrepeso


----------



## AH1N1 (9 Ene 2020)

visaman dijo:


> vamos todo lo que tu no eres derroida por la celulitis y con sobrepeso


----------



## Pepe la rana (9 Ene 2020)

@Janahhh Brasileña mandame un privi con la web donde te anuncias y las tarifas, que tengo money y me apetece darme un caprichin con una forera de Burbuja. 

Por vacilar luego por el floro.


----------



## FROM HELL (9 Ene 2020)

visaman dijo:


> vamos todo lo que tu no eres derroida por la celulitis y con sobrepeso



A la "perfilacion criminal" seguro que no te dedicas


----------



## Tagghino (9 Ene 2020)




----------



## V. R. N (9 Ene 2020)

visaman dijo:


> vamos todo lo que tu no eres derroida por la celulitis y con sobrepeso



Pero buenoooo, ¿y a ti que te pasa? Aishhhh no habéis entendido nada
No hijo no.... no soy celulitica, y derroida menos, pero que cada uno entienda lo que quiera. Si se prefieren medias de 1945 y poses poco sutiles pues eso le gusta a un tanto por ciento, tiene que haber de todo. Pero habrá otro pequeño tanto por ciento que aprecie el arte en movimiento.


----------



## V. R. N (9 Ene 2020)

AH1N1 dijo:


> Dónde está?



Ay leches! qué lo puse en el de lenceria fina de Veteranos      
Me he equivocado de post jajajaja


----------



## Tagghino (9 Ene 2020)

Beatriz102 dijo:


> Ay leches! qué lo puse en el de lenceria fina de Veteranos
> Me he equivocado de post jajajaja



Vídeo o reporte por hacerme buscar por todo el hilo con la polla fuera innecesariamente


----------



## V. R. N (9 Ene 2020)

Tagghino dijo:


> Vídeo o reporte por hacerme buscar por todo el hilo con la polla fuera innecesariamente



Noooo no no, que es una cosa de lenceria, no de poner aquí bullates    
Sorry


----------



## Tagghino (9 Ene 2020)

Beatriz102 dijo:


> Noooo no no, que es una cosa de lenceria, no de poner aquí bullates
> Sorry



Venga, un poco de pohl favoh y muéstranos cacho


----------



## Cormac (9 Ene 2020)

Spoiler: Tetas y culos Forocoches.


----------



## Janahhh Brasileña (9 Ene 2020)

Pepe la rana dijo:


> @Janahhh Brasileña mandame un privi con la web donde te anuncias y las tarifas, que tengo money y me apetece darme un caprichin con una forera de Burbuja.
> 
> Por vacilar luego por el floro.



Cariño stoy en Santos Sp Brasil llegaré este finde


----------



## Janahhh Brasileña (9 Ene 2020)

Chicos habláis mucho de bunda bunda mmmmm


----------



## Cormac (16 Ene 2020)

Y mientras en Forocoches.



Spoiler: Culos FC


----------



## Cormac (16 Ene 2020)

Spoiler: Culos Forocoches


----------



## HARLEY66 (20 Ene 2020)

bueeeeeeeeeeeeeeno...


----------



## barullo (20 Ene 2020)

@Cormac sigue subiendo tracas forococheros que las de casa pasan bastante últimamente


----------



## Cormac (20 Ene 2020)

barullo dijo:


> @Cormac sigue subiendo tracas forococheros que las de casa pasan bastante últimamente





Spoiler: Ganadora 2019 Concurso Culo Forocoches +PRV+18



https://www.maxrev.de/files/2008/01/ugly_david_ass.jpg


----------



## barullo (20 Ene 2020)

Jojojo


----------



## Tagghino (20 Ene 2020)

Que cabron @Cormac 
Me has dejado con la polla en mano


----------



## barullo (3 Feb 2020)

En respuesta a este hilo


Las mujeres que van en leggins son pateticas

Venga foreras hoy especial culos forenses en mallas


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (6 Feb 2020)

@Guilty Gear comenzamos? parece que ahora están durmiendo momento propicio..


----------



## barullo (6 Feb 2020)

Intuitiva-Delatadora dijo:


> @Guilty Gear comenzamos? parece que ahora están durmiendo momento propicio..



¿Vas a poner el bullate? ya era hora que no veas si te haces la orejas


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (6 Feb 2020)

barullo dijo:


> ¿Vas a poner el bullate? ya era hora que no veas si te haces la orejas



Sí pero la guilty me ha dejado plantada, íbais a ver los dos..


----------



## makwa (6 Feb 2020)

Entro con la esperanza de ver el hilo pletórico de kleenex, copas de engrudo vital y olor a lejía rancia tras una noche de vicio desatado y.........…...…......…...….....NADA

Así no levantamos España


----------



## barullo (6 Feb 2020)

Intuitiva-Delatadora dijo:


> Sí pero la guilty me ha dejado plantada, íbais a ver los dos..



Si quieres te la pongo yo de forma anónima y así nadie sabe que eres tú


----------



## genki (6 Feb 2020)

Me he perdido mucho??


----------



## Será en Octubre (6 Feb 2020)

genki dijo:


> Me he perdido mucho??



Si, te has perdido la vida entera.

Aquí ni ha habido nada, ni hay nada, ni previsiblemente haya nada. Este hilo es un clickbait en toda regla.


----------



## genki (6 Feb 2020)

Será en Octubre dijo:


> Si, te has perdido la vida entera.
> 
> Aquí ni ha habido nada, ni hay nada, ni previsiblemente haya nada. Este hilo es un clickbait en toda regla.



Vaya... Con lo ilusionado que entraba al hilo


----------



## genki (21 Mar 2020)

Up, por si alguien se aburre y tal


----------



## Cormac (21 Mar 2020)

Eso. Enseñar el culo, ahora que os aburrís.


----------



## barullo (21 Mar 2020)

genki dijo:


> Up, por si alguien se aburre y tal



Buena idea, cansaliebres


----------



## genki (21 Mar 2020)

barullo dijo:


> Buena idea, cansaliebres



Que cosas más bonitas me dices, macho.

Un saludo


----------



## barullo (21 Mar 2020)

genki dijo:


> Que cosas más bonitas me dices, macho.
> 
> Un saludo



Otro para ti pero sin mariconadas, caraestaca


----------



## genki (21 Mar 2020)

barullo dijo:


> Otro para ti pero sin mariconadas, caraestaca



Eso, que somos muy hombres!!!


----------



## barullo (21 Mar 2020)

a ver esos culonavirus


----------



## barullo (22 Abr 2020)

Se buscan voluntarias...leed el primer post antes de subir nada por si queréis guardar el anonimato


----------



## barullo (12 May 2020)

Claro, porque no discriminamos a nadie


----------



## HoK. (12 May 2020)




----------



## barullo (12 May 2020)

HoK. dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 317422



El hilo tiene momentos. O no postea nadie en semanas o tienes 12 páginas en un tris. Ya lo irás viendo


----------



## -Alexia- (12 May 2020)

Cormac dijo:


> Me voy a Brasil.



A ver si es verdad y por favor, *no vuelvas.*


----------



## HoK. (12 May 2020)

barullo dijo:


> El hilo tiene momentos. O no postea nadie en semanas o tienes 12 páginas en un tris. Ya lo irás viendo



Me pido las 12 páginas


----------



## barullo (12 May 2020)

HoK. dijo:


> Me pido las 12 páginas



Todo depende de ellas. Si quieren poner esto se convierte en una fiesta y todos a darle al joystick en mano 

Si miras en los enlaces de los 2 hilos anteriores que están en el primer post, comprobarás que hay varias foreras que ya no están en burbuja y eso explica también la ausencia de posados, que antes eran más habituales que ahora


----------



## HoK. (12 May 2020)

barullo dijo:


> Todo depende de ellas. Si quieren poner esto se convierte en una fiesta y todos a darle al joystick en mano
> 
> Si miras en los enlaces de los 2 hilos anteriores que están en el primer post, comprobarás que hay varias foreras que ya no están en burbuja y eso explica también la ausencia de posados, que antes eran más habituales que ahora



Y que pasas un buen rato, que ya es mucho. 

Es que lo bueno se acaba..

Si fuera una forera de buen ver te daría vidilla al hilo, una pena.


----------



## barullo (12 May 2020)

HoK. dijo:


> Y que pasas un buen rato, que ya es mucho.
> 
> Es que lo bueno se acaba..
> 
> Si fuera una forera de buen ver te daría vidilla al hilo, una pena.



Pero como no lo eres no me consuela, andarríos


----------



## HoK. (12 May 2020)

barullo dijo:


> Pero como no lo eres no me consuela, andarríos



Me dejas más tranquilo


----------



## Cormac (12 May 2020)

ANNITTA dijo:


> A ver si es verdad y por favor, *no vuelvas.*



Ya he estado. Y no es para tanto. Hay mas nivel en España.


----------



## Moonlighter (12 May 2020)

Mira @barullo voy a cambiar de avatar


----------



## wingardian leviosa (12 May 2020)

Moonlighter dijo:


> Mira @barullo voy a cambiar de avatar



Me falta ángulo de visión ahí.

La 1a vez en años que logro ver una foto.


----------



## Moonlighter (12 May 2020)

wingardian leviosa dijo:


> Me falta ángulo de visión ahí.
> 
> La 1a vez en años que logro ver una foto.



Siempre poniendo pegas 

Para que veas que no es un mito. En este hilo ocurren cosas. Pero es cuestión de segundos


----------



## wingardian leviosa (12 May 2020)

Moonlighter dijo:


> Siempre poniendo pegas



Lo siento, llevo mucho tiempo aquí y mientras otros disfrutan sólo me queda compadecerme por haber llegado tarde.
No me quejo, no me gusta quejarme.


----------



## Moonlighter (12 May 2020)

wingardian leviosa dijo:


> Lo siento, llevo mucho tiempo aquí y mientras otros disfrutan sólo me queda compadecerme por haber llegado tarde.
> No me quejo, no me gusta quejarme.



Lo de las pegas era por el comentario del ángulo de visión. Lo normal es decir, "muy chula" gracias, y luego si quieres dices "ojalá se viera algo más". 

Es que así no motiváis nada.


----------



## -Alexia- (12 May 2020)

Moonlighter dijo:


> Siempre poniendo pegas
> 
> Para que veas que no es un mito. En este hilo ocurren cosas. Pero es cuestión de segundos



Pues tú podrías poner foto tienes buen tipo.


----------



## Moonlighter (12 May 2020)

ANNITTA dijo:


> Si posteo mi culo yo tendríais pesadillas...



No creo. Te quieres poco.


----------



## Moonlighter (12 May 2020)

ANNITTA dijo:


> Pues tú podrías poner foto tienes buen tipo.



Acabo de ponerla. A veces he puesto en este hilo. No es que sea tremendamente asidua pero Barullo me cae bien y me gusta animarle el hilillo.


----------



## -Alexia- (12 May 2020)

Moonlighter dijo:


> Acabo de ponerla. A veces he puesto en este hilo. No es que sea tremendamente asidua pero Barullo me cae bien y me gusta animarle el hilillo.



Pues ya les has animado la tarde...


----------



## wingardian leviosa (12 May 2020)

Moonlighter dijo:


> Lo de las pegas era por el comentario del ángulo de visión. Lo normal es decir, "muy chula" gracias, y luego si quieres dices "ojalá se viera algo más".
> 
> Es que así no motiváis nada.



Dilo por mí, los demás son más agradecidos. No les hagas pagar las consecuencias de mis desacertados comentarios.


----------



## Moonlighter (12 May 2020)

wingardian leviosa dijo:


> Dilo por mí, los demás son más agradecidos. No les hagas pagar las consecuencias de mis desacertados comentarios.



No hombre, no te fustigues. Las fotos solo se dejan segundos. Esa es la gracia del hilo.  Aún no me has dicho si te gustó.


----------



## patsy (12 May 2020)

no me jodais hombre, que he estado aqui hace solo 20 minutos y ya llego tarde otra vez... hemosio engañado


----------



## ElHombreSinNombre (12 May 2020)

Moonlighter dijo:


> Acabo de ponerla. A veces he puesto en este hilo. No es que sea tremendamente asidua pero Barullo me cae bien y me gusta animarle el hilillo.



Bonita foto, menos mal que he llegado a tiempo hace un rato en los segundos correctos. Ale un poco de motivación, que nunca viene mal.


----------



## barullo (12 May 2020)

Moonlighter dijo:


> Acabo de ponerla. A veces he puesto en este hilo. No es que sea tremendamente asidua pero Barullo me cae bien y me gusta animarle el hilillo.



Hola mazapan 18 los ojos...me alegra ver que estás bien aunque me la haya perdido



wingardian leviosa dijo:


> Dilo por mí, los demás son más agradecidos. No les hagas pagar las consecuencias de mis desacertados comentarios.



Holo que es más gordo Winni, no me espantes las presas, cansaliebres jojojo


----------



## barullo (12 May 2020)

Bueno Moon ¿te animas a repetir, trufita?


----------



## Marica Voxera (13 May 2020)

Y de foreros no hay este tipo de hilos?


----------



## HoK. (13 May 2020)

patsy dijo:


> no me jodais hombre, que he estado aqui hace solo 20 minutos y ya llego tarde otra vez... hemosio engañado



Deberían subirlas con copia a nuestros privados.

Es que no nos cuidan


----------



## barullo (13 May 2020)

patsy dijo:


> no me jodais hombre, que he estado aqui hace solo 20 minutos y ya llego tarde otra vez... hemosio engañado





HoK. dijo:


> Deberían subirlas con copia a nuestros privados.
> 
> Es que no nos cuidan



Hay que estar pendiente de la campanita, chavales


----------



## HoK. (13 May 2020)

barullo dijo:


> Hay que estar pendiente de la campanita, chavales



Voy a tener que enviar el horario de trabajo para ver si se puede hacer coincidir con mi tiempo libre


----------



## Mr. Sandman (13 May 2020)

A mi si no me avisan antes nunca me entero.


----------



## barullo (13 May 2020)

Mr. Sandman dijo:


> A mi si no me avisan antes nunca me entero.



La campanita, caratrucha, la campanita 

Si no estás en el foro te lo pierdes, pero si estás la campanita te hace de chivato


----------



## Lisbon (13 May 2020)

Un día os pongo una con la hucha al aire libre recordando viejos tiempos, pero en horario intempestivo...


----------



## barullo (13 May 2020)

Lisbon dijo:


> Un día os pongo una con la hucha al aire libre recordando viejos tiempos, pero en horario intempestivo...



Esta noche


----------



## Lisbon (13 May 2020)

barullo dijo:


> Esta noche



El día y el horario nunca se menciona, el que no esté en ese justo momento que arree.


----------



## HoK. (13 May 2020)

Por favor, decid hora que me lo pierdo y eso...


----------



## barullo (13 May 2020)

Lisbon dijo:


> El día y el horario nunca se menciona, el que no esté en ese justo momento que arree.



Jojojo


----------



## barullo (13 May 2020)

Oye @Lisbon leí que comentabas en un hilo que estabas en una página de contenido subidito de tono ¿qué te cuentas de eso, amijar?


----------



## Lisbon (13 May 2020)

barullo dijo:


> Oye @Lisbon leí que comentabas en un hilo que estabas en una página de contenido subidito de tono ¿qué te cuentas de eso, amijar?



Mira el cotilla...Una +18, en realidad somos unas chicas inocentes que siempre nos engañan y no se porqué acabamos ligeras de ropa...


----------



## HoK. (13 May 2020)

Lisbon dijo:


> Mira el cotilla...Una +18, en realidad somos unas chicas inocentes que siempre nos engañan y no se porqué acabamos ligeras de ropa...



También soy muy inocente, me apunto


----------



## barullo (13 May 2020)

Lisbon dijo:


> Mira el cotilla...Una +18, en realidad somos unas chicas inocentes que siempre nos engañan y no se porqué acabamos ligeras de ropa...



Es que me preocupo por ti, boba...  

¿en qué consistía el asunto?


----------



## Lisbon (13 May 2020)

barullo dijo:


> Es que me preocupo por ti, boba...
> 
> ¿en qué consistía el asunto?



Usa la imaginación parece mentira que seas hombre. Miras si te gusta el perfil, juegas un poco y si te interesa quedas, a veces con mas de uno a la vez...


----------



## barullo (13 May 2020)

Lisbon dijo:


> Usa la imaginación parece mentira que seas hombre. Miras si te gusta el perfil, juegas un poco y si te interesa quedas, a veces con mas de uno a la vez...



¿En persona? eso puede acabar como el rosario de la aurora no me jodas


----------



## Lisbon (13 May 2020)

barullo dijo:


> ¿En persona? eso puede acabar como el rosario de la aurora no me jodas



Estas hecho un pureta... Mejor me callo que estamos en horario infantil


----------



## barullo (13 May 2020)

Lisbon dijo:


> Estas hecho un pureta... Mejor me callo que estamos en horario infantil



Quiero decir que con más de uno puede ser un desastre...a no ser que se conozcan entre sí y estén de acuerdo


----------



## HoK. (13 May 2020)

Lisbon dijo:


> Estas hecho un pureta... Mejor me callo que estamos en horario infantil



Le enseño mi DNI?


----------



## Lisbon (13 May 2020)

barullo dijo:


> Quiero decir que con más de uno puede ser un desastre...a no ser que se conozcan entre sí y estén de acuerdo



Se pueden conocer o no, da igual. Pero con el encierro que tengo cuando se acabe todo esto, no se si coger dos o tres.
Coger en latino nunca mejor dicho...


----------



## barullo (13 May 2020)

Lisbon dijo:


> Se pueden conocer o no, da igual. Pero con el encierro que tengo cuando se acabe todo esto, no se si coger dos o tres.
> Coger en latino nunca mejor dicho...



Menos lobos, Mesalina jojojo


----------



## Lisbon (13 May 2020)

barullo dijo:


> Menos lobos, Mesalina jojojo



Vives en una isla, no tienes ni idea de lo que hay por ahí, pasas demasiado tiempo en burbuja.

Me voy a duchar. ¿Quieres venir ?


----------



## patsy (13 May 2020)

Lisbon dijo:


> Se pueden conocer o no, da igual. Pero con el encierro que tengo cuando se acabe todo esto, no se si coger dos o tres.
> Coger en latino nunca mejor dicho...



suena divertido


----------



## barullo (13 May 2020)

Lisbon dijo:


> Vives en una isla, no tienes ni idea de lo que hay por ahí, pasas demasiado tiempo en burbuja.
> 
> Me voy a duchar. ¿Quieres venir ?



Claro que sé lo que pasa, sólo te estoy vacilando un poco haciendome el orejas 

Pues claro que quiero no te jode, qué pregunta tan rascanalgas


----------



## Moonlighter (13 May 2020)

Cómo va esa ducha?


----------



## barullo (13 May 2020)

Moonlighter dijo:


> Cómo va esa ducha?



se ha quedado niquelá y ahora estará sobando ¿repites ahora que no mira nadie, trufita?


----------



## Chispeante (13 May 2020)

Foto muito gostosa, por favor...


----------



## COMPADRICO (13 May 2020)

¿En qué páginas hay fotos de foreras de burbuja?

A las forococheras ya las tengo muy usadas.

Gracias.


----------



## barullo (13 May 2020)

Chispeante dijo:


> Foto muito gostosa, por favor...



Ahora que hablas en portugués tienes unas páginas más atrás a una forera brasileña que dejó sus fotos por si no las vistes, cansaliebres


----------



## Chispeante (13 May 2020)

Obrigado, como dirián nuestro vecinos.


----------



## Moonlighter (13 May 2020)

barullo dijo:


> se ha quedado niquelá y ahora estará sobando ¿repites ahora que no mira nadie, trufita?



Luego me tomo un bullate y te enseño mis tejanos otra vez


----------



## barullo (13 May 2020)

Moonlighter dijo:


> Luego me tomo un bullate y te enseño mis tejanos otra vez



Escrito queda, cuca


----------



## barullo (13 May 2020)

COMPADRICO dijo:


> ¿En qué páginas hay fotos de foreras de burbuja?
> 
> A las forococheras ya las tengo muy usadas.
> 
> Gracias.



Algunas dejaron muestras páginas atrás, pompero, pero no sé en cuales...tendrás que ojear


----------



## barullo (13 May 2020)

Marica Voxera dijo:


> Y de foreros no hay este tipo de hilos?



No, y ni puta falta que hace la verdad


----------



## Moonlighter (13 May 2020)

A ver si te suena la campanita ahora @barullo 



Siento el retoque pero es que si me la tomo en casa necesito borrar un montón de cositas.

A ver si te gusta


----------



## patsy (13 May 2020)

a barullo no se pero a mi si me ha sonao. asias salerosa, estas mu rica


----------



## barullo (13 May 2020)

Estás fantastica, bizcochito


----------



## Moonlighter (13 May 2020)

es el antisexy, imposible que le guste a ninguna mujer normal, no se ni por donde empezar para dar porqués, es que no hace falta. Salta a la vista.

Esto de arriba iba en el hilo de Fernando Simón  

Gracias @barullo @patsy !!! sois muy amables!!!!


----------



## barullo (13 May 2020)

Moonlighter dijo:


> es el antisexy, imposible que le guste a ninguna mujer normal, no se ni por donde empezar para dar porqués, es que no hace falta. Salta a la vista.



No en absoluto...es muy sexy hazme caso y encima con tacolines


----------



## Moonlighter (13 May 2020)

barullo dijo:


> No en absoluto...es muy sexy hazme caso y encima con tacolines



jajajaja, no no no, es que era un comentario para el hilo de Fernando Simón, cielo ;D .... ya está tachado, bfffff, a veces voy loca de un hilo a otro, perdona


----------



## barullo (13 May 2020)

Moonlighter dijo:


> jajajaja, no no no, es que era un comentario para el hilo de Fernando Simón, cielo ;D .... ya está tachado, bfffff, a veces voy loca de un hilo a otro, perdona


----------



## Mr. Sandman (13 May 2020)

Yo tengo la campanita reventada, y no es un eufemismo de mi pene ni de mi ano.


----------



## Moonlighter (13 May 2020)

Tampoco es malo que de vez en cuando nos apetezca pervertirnos, no?


----------



## Mr. Sandman (13 May 2020)

Moonlighter dijo:


> Tampoco es malo que de vez en cuando nos apetezca pervertirnos, no?



Para nada, lo malo es perdermelo.


----------



## barullo (13 May 2020)

Tú lo estás deseando Carmela


----------



## barullo (13 May 2020)

Deberías retomarlo hoyga


----------



## barullo (13 May 2020)

Moonlighter dijo:


> Tampoco es malo que de vez en cuando nos apetezca pervertirnos, no?



No sólo no es malo, sino que es aconsejable que vuelvas a recorrer esos senderos que iniciaste a final de año


----------



## Moonlighter (13 May 2020)

barullo dijo:


> No sólo no es malo, sino que es aconsejable que vuelvas a recorrer esos senderos que iniciaste a final de año



Bffff, no se, he cambiado mucho, y tampoco se de qué me hablas.


----------



## barullo (13 May 2020)

Moonlighter dijo:


> Bffff, no se, he cambiado mucho, y tampoco se de qué me hablas.




Jojojo



Spoiler



No sabes tú ná, trufita


----------



## Cuqui (13 May 2020)

Mr. Sandman dijo:


> Yo tengo la campanita reventada, y no es un eufemismo de mi pene ni de mi ano.



Pues solo se me ocurre la úvula. Vigile lo que se lleva a la boca.


----------



## Mr. Sandman (13 May 2020)

Cuqui dijo:


> Pues solo se me ocurre la úvula. Vigile lo que se lleva a la boca.



Gafiaf fuen honbre.


----------



## COMPADRICO (14 May 2020)

Jojo putucas gratis, genial, al álbum de porno de foreras.


----------



## HoK. (14 May 2020)

Nadie se anima a estas horas?

Luego me viene fatal y eso


----------



## HoK. (14 May 2020)

Arreglado


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (15 Sep 2020)

Esto hilo está muy parado.


----------



## barullo (15 Sep 2020)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> Esto hilo está muy parado.



Y esa forera ¿quién es?


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (15 Sep 2020)

barullo dijo:


> Y esa forera ¿quién es?



No es forera pero podría serlo, había que reactivar el hilo.


----------



## MIP (15 Sep 2020)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> No es forera pero podría serlo, había que reactivar el hilo.



Este hilo tiene probablemente el mayor ratio prometido/ofrecido de toda la internet.


----------



## gpm (15 Sep 2020)

Peeo luego no me mandeis privados que tengo novio jijiji


----------



## barullo (15 Sep 2020)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> No es forera pero podría serlo, había que reactivar el hilo.



Sin foreras es dificil reactivar, amijou


----------



## Moonlighter (15 Sep 2020)

Venga va, que no me gusta leerte tristón @barullo

De Junio, en la playa, con uno de mis filtros artísticos 



Luego la quito, recordad las reglas de no citar por favor.


----------



## barullo (15 Sep 2020)

Ole qué azote tiene Moonlighter


----------



## Moonlighter (15 Sep 2020)

barullo dijo:


> Ole qué azote tiene Moonlighter


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (15 Sep 2020)

barullo dijo:


> Ole qué azote tiene Moonlighter



Que azote y que mordisco.


----------



## barullo (15 Sep 2020)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> Que azote y que mordisco.



Así da gusto ¿eh? Con floreras de verdad

De todas formas me alejro que subieras el hilo...

Esto hay que hacerlo más veces ¿eh caraestaca?


----------



## Moonlighter (15 Sep 2020)

Mamador Mohedano dijo:


> Eso es un puto dibujo no me jodas, hay capítulos de los simson con más realismo



Sube tu el tuyo


----------



## Yahoo! Answers (15 Sep 2020)

Esos filtros sirven para esconder imperfecciones (celulitis, estrías). Si alguna forera tuviera un culo como el de la de la foto que ha puesto el tuerto, estaría presumiendo de él para conseguir fantas electrónicas, no escondiéndolo.


----------



## Moonlighter (15 Sep 2020)

Yahoo! Answers dijo:


> Esos filtros sirven para esconder imperfecciones (celulitis, estrías). Si alguna forera tuviera un culo como el de la de la foto que ha puesto el tuerto, estaría presumiendo de él para conseguir fantas electrónicas, no escondiéndolo.



No es el caso, para esconder marcas basta un filtro suavizado.


----------



## Moonlighter (15 Sep 2020)

Ver archivo adjunto 432269


Yo aplico filtros porque le restan vulgaridad a la foto y sobretodo porque borro cualquier pista del entorno.


----------



## Rizzo (15 Sep 2020)

Melafooooo


----------



## Hielo/Fuego (15 Sep 2020)

Buenas caderas y trasero Moon,pero también me gusta tu pelo largo y bonito


----------



## Txemagic (15 Sep 2020)

Vaya cuerpito Moonlighter, te pago las fantas que tú me digas 

Enviado desde mi SM-N950F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Yahoo! Answers (15 Sep 2020)

Moonlighter dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 432269
> 
> 
> Yo aplico filtros porque le restan vulgaridad a la foto y sobretodo porque borro cualquier pista del entorno.



No se ve.


----------



## Moonlighter (15 Sep 2020)

Hielo/Fuego dijo:


> Buenas caderas y trasero Moon,pero también me gusta tu pelo largo y bonito



Pues durante mucho tiempo tenía mucho complejo con mis caderas. Gracias Hielo, el pelo te gusta con la onda natural o lo prefieres liso de plancha?


----------



## Hielo/Fuego (15 Sep 2020)

Moonlighter dijo:


> Pues durante mucho tiempo tenía mucho complejo con mis caderas. Gracias Hielo, el pelo te gusta con la onda natural o lo prefieres liso de plancha?



Me gusta liso la mayor parte de las veces pero un semiondulado para momentos especiales tipo salir de fiestas,cena íntima también. Y luego recogidos en nuca con un buen maquillaje y adornos como collares,gargantillas y pendientes.
Respecto a las caderas,nada de complejos,a los hombres nos gustan las caderas te lo aseguro


----------



## Moonlighter (15 Sep 2020)

Txemagic dijo:


> Vaya cuerpito Moonlighter, te pago las fantas que tú me digas
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-N950F mediante Tapatalk





Solo de pensar en una hilera de fantas... bffff que empalague. 

Has probado el redbull de açaí (creo que se escribe así) ?


----------



## Moonlighter (15 Sep 2020)

Yahoo! Answers dijo:


> No se ve.



Ya , es que sin filtro no me gusta dejarla mucho tiempo que algunos después la usan para hacer daño.


----------



## Moonlighter (15 Sep 2020)

Hielo/Fuego dijo:


> Me gusta liso la mayor parte de las veces pero un semiondulado para momentos especiales tipo salir de fiestas,cena íntima también. Y luego recogidos en nuca con un buen maquillaje y adornos como collares,gargantillas y pendientes.
> Respecto a las caderas,nada de complejos,a los hombres nos gustan las caderas te lo aseguro



Vaya, como pilotas 

Yo tengo cierta onda natural y me lo alisar para salir, también recoger... pero no siempre:



La última cena lo llevé lavado y punto. Es una onda muy suave, no el ondulado americano ese que tú dices


----------



## Hielo/Fuego (15 Sep 2020)

Moonlighter dijo:


> Vaya, como pilotas
> 
> Yo tengo cierta onda natural y me lo alisar para salir, también recoger... pero no siempre:
> 
> ...



jejej,piloto porque es mi gusto,o sea como me gustan las mujeres.¿Llevabas botas altas ?


----------



## Rizzo (15 Sep 2020)

Ese bolso parece caro.


----------



## Zepequenhô (15 Sep 2020)

¿Que es un bullate?


----------



## Hielo/Fuego (15 Sep 2020)

Zepequenhô dijo:


> ¿Que es un bullate?



el culo


----------



## Moonlighter (15 Sep 2020)

Hielo/Fuego dijo:


> jejej,piloto porque es mi gusto,o sea como me gustan las mujeres.¿Llevabas botas altas ?



Eso está bien, que un hombre se interese por esa cositas lo hace interesante.

Fue este finde y hacía fresco. Y tengo las piernas un poco abrasadas a picotazos de tigres. Suelo usarlas mucho en invierno igualmente. No te gustan?



Rizzo dijo:


> Ese bolso parece caro.



Define caro. Porque todo es relativo. A mi manera de ver no es caro, pero se de chicas que van con el mismo a todos lados y no lo valorarían igual.


----------



## Hielo/Fuego (15 Sep 2020)

Moonlighter dijo:


> Eso está bien, que un hombre se interese por esa cositas lo hace interesante.
> 
> Fue este finde y hacía fresco. Y tengo las piernas un poco abrasadas a picotazos de tigres. Suelo usarlas mucho en invierno igualmente. No te gustan?
> 
> ...



me gustan las botas,las altas y las pequeñitas,hacen sexy a las mujeres ,no para todos los días pero de vez en cuando...como los tacones de vez en cuando


----------



## Zepequenhô (15 Sep 2020)

Hielo/Fuego dijo:


> el culo



Voy a tener que pasar más por aquí.


----------



## Rizzo (15 Sep 2020)

Moonlighter dijo:


> Eso está bien, que un hombre se interese por esa cositas lo hace interesante.
> 
> Fue este finde y hacía fresco. Y tengo las piernas un poco abrasadas a picotazos de tigres. Suelo usarlas mucho en invierno igualmente. No te gustan?
> 
> ...



Eres guay.

Obviamente sé que el valor que damos a a las cosas es subjetivo.


----------



## Hielo/Fuego (15 Sep 2020)

Zepequenhô dijo:


> Voy a tener que pasar más por aquí.



claro, así te diviertes un rato con las expresiones del foro y nuestas locuras


----------



## Moonlighter (15 Sep 2020)

Rizzo dijo:


> Eres guay.
> 
> Obviamente sé que el valor que damos a a las cosas es subjetivo.



Gracias  tu también.

Exacto, si te gusta mucho algo lo valoras más y pagas más por él. A mi me gusta que los zapatos y los bolsos sean de piel, pero no compro marcas. Así que un bolso de más de 200 euros me parece caro y no vale la pena para mi. Pero tengo amigas que ahorran para pagarse un bolso de 300 o 500.

Para mi a partir de 100 euros ya es caro, y ese de la foto no lo recuerdo pero debió de costar 50 o 60.

La otra chica de la foto en cambio me considera una pija y si por ella fuera iría todo el día en bambas y con una mochila  ...y ya la ves que luego un sábado de repente se convierte en princesa rompecuellos y sin gastar apenas.


----------



## Moonlighter (15 Sep 2020)

Hielo/Fuego dijo:


> claro, así te diviertes un rato con las expresiones del foro y nuestas locuras



y le levantamos el chiringuito a Barullo que es muy buena persona y gran forero


----------



## Hielo/Fuego (15 Sep 2020)

Moonlighter dijo:


> y le levantamos el chiringuito a Barullo que es muy buena persona y gran forero



Pues sí porque se ha currado las protestas para mejorar el foro,por ejemplo la vuelta de los thanks y los avatars,aunque el avatar sigue fallando,un día de estos se arreglarán,supongo


----------



## MIP (15 Sep 2020)

El mío es bastante respingón.


----------



## Moonlighter (15 Sep 2020)

Hielo/Fuego dijo:


> Pues sí porque se ha currado las protestas para mejorar el foro,por ejemplo la vuelta de los thanks y los avatars,aunque el avatar sigue fallando,un día de estos se arreglarán,supongo



Si. Para cambiar el avatar lo mejor es hacerse una cuenta gravatar, desde allí es instantáneo.

Me voy a cenar, que le chupipandilleamos el hilo de bullates a barullo  !!!


----------



## Hielo/Fuego (15 Sep 2020)

Moonlighter dijo:


> Si. Para cambiar el avatar lo mejor es hacerse una cuenta gravatar, desde allí es instantáneo.
> 
> Me voy a cenar, que le chupipandilleamos el hilo de bullates a barullo  !!!



Buenas noches Lunita,también me arranco,toca hamburguesa


----------



## barullo (15 Sep 2020)

Rizzo dijo:


> Melafooooo



No se ha visto

Nudos higo de frutaaaa


----------



## Yahoo! Answers (15 Sep 2020)

Moonlighter dijo:


> Ya , es que sin filtro no me gusta dejarla mucho tiempo que algunos después la usan para hacer daño.



Avísame la próxima vez que vayas a poner una, me la he perdido.


----------



## Rizzo (15 Sep 2020)

barullo dijo:


> No se ha visto
> 
> Nudos higo de frutaaaa



Era muy bueno, calidad.

Casi casi como mi lost Chorti desaparecida


----------



## barullo (15 Sep 2020)

Hielo/Fuego dijo:


> Pues sí porque se ha currado las protestas para mejorar el foro,por ejemplo la vuelta de los thanks y los avatars,aunque el avatar sigue fallando,un día de estos se arreglarán,supongo



Jracias por el reconocimiento.

Yo pensaba que eras una perica, pero ya he visto más atrás en la conversación que tienes con Moon que eres hombre.

Saludines


----------



## barullo (15 Sep 2020)

Rizzo dijo:


> Era muy bueno, calidad.
> 
> Casi casi como mi lost Chorti desaparecida



¿Quien?


----------



## Rizzo (15 Sep 2020)

barullo dijo:


> ¿Quien?



Bhooo nadaaa haha


----------



## barullo (15 Sep 2020)

Moonlighter dijo:


> y le levantamos el chiringuito a Barullo que es muy buena persona y gran forero



Jracias bizcochito, tómate algo holles que ya veremos quién lo paga


----------



## barullo (15 Sep 2020)

Rizzo dijo:


> Bhooo nadaaa haha



No nos dejes así, nudos, brincapozas

Quien era esa?


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (15 Sep 2020)

Otro bullate de una conocida forera del ático.


----------



## wingardian leviosa (15 Sep 2020)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> Otro bullate de una conocida forera del ático.



¿Eres tú? Te hacía más alto.


----------



## barullo (15 Sep 2020)

Nudos el rompebragas a la chita callando...

El rey de las epístolas, que para el que no lo sepa son los mp's en el argot de Rizzo...

Ya sé quién era esa, caratrucha, me acabo de acordar


----------



## Txemagic (16 Sep 2020)

Moonlighter dijo:


> Solo de pensar en una hilera de fantas... bffff que empalague.
> 
> Has probado el redbull de açaí (creo que se escribe así) ?



No, intento mantenerme lejos de los redbulles, monsters y demas cockteles taquicárdicos. Lo del açai me suena de haberlo bebido en algun otro sitio...
Como curiosidad el otro dia compré creo que en mercadona o alcampo una bebida de aloe vera con pulpa.... estaba rico y tal.

Buenos hijos tienes que parir con ese cuerpo, espero y deseo que no lo desaproveches.

Enviado desde mi SM-N950F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Txemagic (16 Sep 2020)

Moonlighter dijo:


> Gracias  tu también.
> 
> Exacto, si te gusta mucho algo lo valoras más y pagas más por él. A mi me gusta que los zapatos y los bolsos sean de piel, pero no compro marcas. Así que un bolso de más de 200 euros me parece caro y no vale la pena para mi. Pero tengo amigas que ahorran para pagarse un bolso de 300 o 500.
> 
> ...



El otro dia vi un bolso que era igual que un felpudo doblado. Igual igual, mas feo que un pie. Y por lo visto es de los caros,.. en fin.


Enviado desde mi SM-N950F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## genki (22 Sep 2020)

Up!!

Por si alguien quiere estrenar el otoño.


----------



## genki (4 Nov 2020)

Que abandonado tenéis esto


----------



## MIP (4 Nov 2020)

Yo aún no he visto un puto culo así que por lo que a mi respecta esto siempre ha estado parado.


----------



## genki (4 Nov 2020)

MIP dijo:


> Yo aún no he visto un puto culo así que por lo que a mi respecta esto siempre ha estado parado.



Cuentan los ancianos que alguno ha habido, cuando esto era campo y todo eso


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (4 Nov 2020)

barullo dijo:


> ¿de dónde coño -nunca mejor dicho- has sacado eso? Jojojo





Brutal documento sonoro.


----------



## Tagghino (4 Nov 2020)




----------



## El tuerto Bowman (4 Nov 2020)

Tagghino dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 477933



Buen trabajo de glúteos en el gim.


----------



## Cormac (4 Nov 2020)

Tagghino dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 477933



Sacado de Internet y encima de un maromo.
Twitter bastante desagradable por otra parte.

Activo Del Culo (@activo_del) on Twitter


----------



## barullo (4 Nov 2020)

MIP dijo:


> Yo aún no he visto un puto culo así que por lo que a mi respecta esto siempre ha estado parado.





genki dijo:


> Cuentan los ancianos que alguno ha habido, cuando esto era campo y todo eso



Ya no hay foreras como las de antes, andarríos


----------



## wingardian leviosa (4 Nov 2020)

barullo dijo:


> Ya no hay foreras como las de antes, andarríos



Normal, las han echado a todas.


----------



## Hielo/Fuego (4 Nov 2020)

wingardian leviosa dijo:


> Normal, las han echado a todas.



Todo el día insultándolas ,pues normal que se fueran


----------



## barullo (4 Nov 2020)

wingardian leviosa dijo:


> Normal, las han echado a todas.



Deja que me descojone un rato


----------



## makwa (4 Nov 2020)

¿Habrá alguna forera capaz de provocar voluntariamente esos aires?
Supongo que esaas señoritas son capaces de provocar el orgasmo a cualquier varon standard sin movimiento coital propiamente


----------



## Tagghino (4 Nov 2020)

Cormac dijo:


> Sacado de Internet y encima de un maromo.
> Twitter bastante desagradable por otra parte.
> 
> Activo Del Culo (@activo_del) on Twitter



Pero acaso aquí hay foreras sin rabo?


----------



## genki (4 Nov 2020)

barullo dijo:


> Ya no hay foreras como las de antes, andarríos



El mundo se va a la mierda.


----------



## Tagghino (4 Nov 2020)

makwa dijo:


> ¿Habrá alguna forera capaz de provocar voluntariamente esos aires?
> Supongo que esaas señoritas son capaces de provocar el orgasmo a cualquier varon standard sin movimiento coital propiamente



Esos tiempos se perdieron como lágrimas en la lluvia...


----------



## barullo (5 Nov 2020)

@-Alexia- ya que no te gusta Marina Marcos por lo que comentas aqui Aparatos - Marina Marcos...madre del jamón hermoso

¿Te atreves a poner el bullate, trufita?


----------



## -Alexia- (5 Nov 2020)

barullo dijo:


> @-Alexia- ya que no te gusta Marina Marcos por lo que comentas aqui Aparatos - Marina Marcos...madre del jamón hermoso
> 
> ¿Te atreves a poner el bullate, trufita?



No, chirriquitín, no hay nada que ver...


----------



## barullo (5 Nov 2020)

-Alexia- dijo:


> No, chirriquitín, no hay nada que ver...



Bueno si alguna vez te animas aqui estamos...

lee el primer post con las normas porque si quieres se puede subir de forma anónima


----------



## genki (18 Nov 2020)

Up.

Que desatendido tenéis esto.


----------



## barullo (19 Nov 2020)

Pues ya sabes: empinalo


----------



## Lisbon (22 Nov 2020)

Spoiler: Only fans




Ver archivo adjunto 494832


----------



## barullo (22 Nov 2020)

Hostia qué pandero


----------



## Lisbon (22 Nov 2020)

@barullo eres un águila.


----------



## barullo (22 Nov 2020)

Lisbon dijo:


> @barullo eres un águila.




He tenido suerte bizcochito  

mi mamaaa qué azote tienes por mala


----------



## Lisbon (22 Nov 2020)

Creo que me conoces tanto como mi madre, me parece que intuías que iba poner algo, aunque simplemente fuese para alzarme mi ego.
Me gustó que fueses tu el primero, pero realmente no se como lo haces...


----------



## barullo (22 Nov 2020)

Lisbon dijo:


> Creo que me conoces tanto como mi madre, me parece que intuías que iba poner algo, aunque simplemente fuese para alzarme mi ego.
> Me gustó que fueses tu el primero, pero realmente no se como lo haces...



Desde ayer viernes pensaba que pondrías algo pero seguro no estaba ya que tienes reticencias...

Debe ser telepatía , trufita


----------



## Lisbon (22 Nov 2020)

barullo dijo:


> Desde ayer viernes pensaba que pondrías algo pero seguro no estaba ya que tienes reticencias...
> 
> Debe ser telepatía , trufita



Claro que si trufito, me lees el pensamiento, hoy estoy un poco perjudicada, ya sabess..., toque de queda y me calenteee...


----------



## barullo (22 Nov 2020)

Lisbon dijo:


> Claro que si trufito, me lees el pensamiento, hoy estoy un poco perjudicada, ya sabess..., toque de queda y me calenteee...



Pues nada sigue disfrutando y no te cortes, reinona


----------



## masia (22 Nov 2020)

Lo bueno si breve, dos veces bueno.


----------



## genki (22 Nov 2020)

Que raro, otra vez tarde. Ajcodevida.


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (22 Nov 2020)

Spoiler: spoiler










Voy a poner alarmas a este hilo que suenen en toda la casa no importa a qué hora de la madrugada cuanto haya presencia femenina


----------



## Chispeante (22 Nov 2020)

Hubo una época en la que disfruté de unos cuantos destapes de foreras, las cuales estaban muy ricas. Pero últimamente me están fallando los reflejos y se me escapan todas las ocasiones. Soy como un viejo león miope y sin fuerzas que llega tarde a todas las gacelas...


----------



## masia (28 Nov 2020)

Bonito corsé. 

Y por delante, que tal queda?????


----------



## Lisbon (28 Nov 2020)

masia dijo:


> Bonito corsé.
> 
> Y por delante, que tal queda?????



Soy malísima utilizando el spolier, necesito ayuda urgente,


----------



## genki (28 Nov 2020)

Ha habido foto???? Joder, no llego a una


----------



## barullo (28 Nov 2020)

genki dijo:


> Ha habido foto???? Joder, no llego a una



Pero ha sido de madrugada. Sólo la ha debido ver Masia y alguno escondido entre arbustos


----------



## genki (28 Nov 2020)

barullo dijo:


> Pero ha sido de madrugada. Sólo la ha debido ver Masia y alguno escondido entre arbustos



Deberían avisar con antelación


----------



## barullo (28 Nov 2020)

genki dijo:


> Deberían avisar con antelación



Claro nos ha jodío


----------



## genki (28 Nov 2020)

barullo dijo:


> Claro nos ha jodío



Ves??


----------



## barullo (28 Nov 2020)

genki dijo:


> Ves??



Son trenes que pasan...sobretodo ella que está como tal


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (28 Nov 2020)

Debería anunciarse con la debida prosopopeya y solemnidad, para momentos antes incluirse la música de toda la vida de eurovisión


----------



## genki (28 Nov 2020)

barullo dijo:


> Son trenes que pasan...sobretodo ella que está como tal



Y encima un pibon... Gracias por decirme lo mucho que me he perdido


----------



## genki (28 Nov 2020)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> Debería anunciarse con la debida prosopopeya y solemnidad, para momentos antes incluirse la música de toda la vida de eurovisión
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 500237



Tu si que sabes!


----------



## mmm (28 Nov 2020)




----------



## ¡DEATH METAL O MUERTE! (28 Nov 2020)

mmm dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 500240



Coño, una forera que está buena!


----------



## Erik morden (28 Nov 2020)

¡DEATH METAL O MUERTE! dijo:


> Coño, una forera que está buena!



Joputa, me lo había creído


----------



## mmm (28 Nov 2020)

¡DEATH METAL O MUERTE! dijo:


> Coño, una forera que está buena!



Es mi sobrina


----------



## barullo (18 Dic 2020)

Comienza la campaña "forera enseña el bullas por navidad"


----------



## genki (31 Dic 2020)

Up!! 

Por si alguien se anima para finalizar el año y tal


----------



## barullo (31 Dic 2020)

genki dijo:


> Up!!
> 
> Por si alguien se anima para finalizar el año y tal



Habrá que estar pendiente, que dónde menos lo esperas salta la liebre


----------



## perrosno (31 Dic 2020)

Las foreras son los padres


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (31 Dic 2020)

¿Al guien sabe si hay alarmas sonoras para los mensjes nuevos en este hilo?
Hoy dormiré la última noche del año pegado a mi ordenador


----------



## perrosno (31 Dic 2020)

Son bullates sanos


----------



## genki (31 Dic 2020)

barullo dijo:


> Habrá que estar pendiente, que dónde menos lo esperas salta la liebre



Sabes que soy de llegar tarde, pero bueno, por intentarlo


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (31 Dic 2020)

Estoy por dros mi telephone number por si me duermo, brothers.
Pienso que si alguna hay libre esta noche pars enseñar bullate tiene que estar muerta, muerta, en vida. ¿O no?
Lo normal es que se lo coman pero que bien esta noche.


----------



## Tagghino (31 Dic 2020)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> Estoy por dros mi telephone number por si me duermo, brothers.
> Pienso que si alguna hay libre esta noche pars enseñar bullate tiene que estar muerta, muerta, en vida. ¿O no?
> Lo normal es que se lo coman pero que bien esta noche.



Mejor primero enseña el bullate y luego hablamos de comerlo


----------



## Erik morden (31 Dic 2020)

Come tarzanitos premium manda


----------



## Jevitronka (31 Dic 2020)

De verdad os funciona esto?


----------



## Tagghino (31 Dic 2020)

Jevitronka dijo:


> De verdad os funciona esto?



De momento ninguna queja, y mira que le he metido caña


----------



## MIP (31 Dic 2020)

Jevitronka dijo:


> De verdad os funciona esto?



Es como la pesca de arrastre, por muy trillado que esté el fondo marino, siempre cae algo.


----------



## Jevitronka (31 Dic 2020)

MIP dijo:


> Es como la pesca de arrastre, por muy trillado que esté el fondo marino, siempre cae algo.



Tenéis 100 páginas porno y queréis ver foreras. Estáis mal de la cabeza


----------



## barullo (31 Dic 2020)

Jevitronka dijo:


> De verdad os funciona esto?



Qué preguntas de pompera hoyga


----------



## Jevitronka (31 Dic 2020)

barullo dijo:


> Qué preguntas de pompera hoyga



Vamos, que no funciona


----------



## barullo (31 Dic 2020)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> ¿Al guien sabe si hay alarmas sonoras para los mensjes nuevos en este hilo?
> Hoy dormiré la última noche del año pegado a mi ordenador



No, pero la campanita siempre te va a salir...

...a no ser que el manazas de Calópez la vuelva a joder como este verano


----------



## genki (31 Dic 2020)

Jevitronka dijo:


> De verdad os funciona esto?



No, pero echas un rato entretenido.


----------



## barullo (31 Dic 2020)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Vamos, que no funciona



Todo lo contrario: por eso digo que pareces una pompera


----------



## genki (31 Dic 2020)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Vamos, que no funciona



Me pierdo todo


----------



## genki (31 Dic 2020)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Tenéis 100 páginas porno y queréis ver foreras. *Estáis mal de la cabeza*



Claro!


----------



## Jevitronka (31 Dic 2020)

barullo dijo:


> Todo lo contrario: por eso digo que pareces una pompera



Entonces lo que dices que pasa es:

- hola, queiro verte el culo ¿Me lo enseñas?
- ¡Claro que sí, encantada!
- ¿y permites tambienque lo comparta en un hilo público en un foro de tarados?
- ¡Sería un honor!


----------



## Jevitronka (31 Dic 2020)

genki dijo:


> Claro!



No sé para qué pregunto


----------



## genki (31 Dic 2020)

Jevitronka dijo:


> No sé para qué pregunto



Tenías un mínimo de esperanza


----------



## genki (31 Dic 2020)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Entonces lo que dices que pasa es:
> 
> - hola, queiro verte el culo ¿Me lo enseñas?
> - ¡Claro que sí, encantada!
> ...



Veo que lo vas pillando, anímate


----------



## Jevitronka (31 Dic 2020)

genki dijo:


> Veo que lo vas pillando, anímate



Prefiero suicidarme


----------



## barullo (31 Dic 2020)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Entonces lo que dices que pasa es:
> 
> - hola, queiro verte el culo ¿Me lo enseñas?
> - ¡Claro que sí, encantada!
> ...



No exactamente así, pero si echas una ojeda rápida por el hilo verás a Lisbon, Moonlighter o la ardilla Lola que han subido fotos que han retirado al poco tiempo.

Tambien yo he subido fotos de foreras que querían mantener el anonimato.

Si vas al primer mensaje verás que hay 2 enlaces a sendos hilos anteriores en los que verás también a otras foreras que subieron sus fotos. Solo que son foreras que participaban por aqui cuando tú todavia no te habías registrado.


----------



## genki (31 Dic 2020)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Prefiero suicidarme



A ver cómo lo haces que no vas a ser tú la que friega


----------



## genki (31 Dic 2020)

barullo dijo:


> No exactamente así, pero si echas una ojeda rápida por el hilo verás a Lisbon, Moonlighter o la ardilla Lola han subido fotos que han retirado al poco tiempo.
> 
> Tambien yo he subido fotos de foreras que querían mantener el anonimato.
> 
> Si vas al primer mensaje verás que hay 2 enlaces a sendos hilos anteriores en los que verás también a otras foreras que subieron sus fotos. Solo que son foreras que participaban por aqui cuando tú todavia no te habías registrado.



No quiere saber, solo viene a decir que no está de acuerdo y censurar lo que aquí se hace


----------



## barullo (31 Dic 2020)

genki dijo:


> No quiere saber, solo viene a decir que no está de acuerdo y censurar lo que aquí se hace



Ya ya, si ya la conozco desde que llegó


----------



## Jevitronka (31 Dic 2020)

barullo dijo:


> No exactamente así, pero si echas una ojeda rápida por el hilo verás a Lisbon, Moonlighter o la ardilla Lola que han subido fotos que han retirado al poco tiempo.
> 
> Tambien yo he subido fotos de foreras que querían mantener el anonimato.
> 
> Si vas al primer mensaje verás que hay 2 enlaces a sendos hilos anteriores en los que verás también a otras foreras que subieron sus fotos. Solo que son foreras que participaban por aqui cuando tú todavia no te habías registrado.



Bajo su propia cuenta y riesgo. Subir aquí una foto es perder el control absoluto sobre ella. No digo que haya kamikazes, pero me estás hablando de un 1% de foreras. No es normal


----------



## Jevitronka (31 Dic 2020)

genki dijo:


> A ver cómo lo haces que no vas a ser tú la que friega



Llevo planeandolo años. Sé exactamente como lo voy a hacer, pero no va a ser ahora


----------



## genki (31 Dic 2020)

barullo dijo:


> Ya ya, si ya la conozco desde que llegó



Por eso. Al que no le guste...


----------



## genki (31 Dic 2020)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Llevo planeandolo años. Sé exactamente como lo voy a hacer, pero no va a ser ahora



Suerte


----------



## Jevitronka (31 Dic 2020)

genki dijo:


> Suerte



Igual tengo la suerte de pillar el coronavirus antes y todo


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (31 Dic 2020)

Talabera dijo:


> La china tiene una pipa que la virgen



Jevi no nos rompas el corazón ni la esperanza.Lo fácil que lo tienes para hacer felices a un monton de almas atribuladas


----------



## genki (31 Dic 2020)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Igual tengo la suerte de pillar el coronavirus antes y todo



Hay formas, busca en Google y seguro que das con la mejor


----------



## Jevitronka (31 Dic 2020)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> Jevi no nos rompas el corazón ni la esperanza.Lo fácil que lo tienes para hacer felices a un monton de almas atribuladas



Entonces quieres que me suicide ya?


----------



## Jevitronka (31 Dic 2020)

genki dijo:


> Hay formas, busca en Google y seguro que das con la mejor



Píldora del suicidio - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Esta es mi favorita


----------



## barullo (31 Dic 2020)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Bajo su propia cuenta y riesgo. Subir aquí una foto es perder el control absoluto sobre ella. No digo que haya kamikazes, pero me estás hablando de un 1% de foreras. No es normal



Sí, es cierto que eran pocas...

Pero también había una ley escrita y otra no escrita para proteger a las foreras que subían sus fotos a este y a los otros hilos.

La gente las podía capturar e incluso compartir en privado y petit comitte, pero no debían citar los mensajes y fotos, y jamás abrieron hilo público con ese material para escarnio porque los hubieramos perseguido hasta conseguir que no pudieran participar más aqui ni ellos ni sus multis. Y te garantizo que hubiera/hubieramos conseguido su expulsión fuera quién fuese el listocorral.


----------



## genki (31 Dic 2020)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Píldora del suicidio - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
> 
> Esta es mi favorita



Poco original, y no dicen cuánto tardas en palmarla.


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (31 Dic 2020)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Entonces quieres que me suicide ya?



en absoluto con eso yo no juego. Lo decía por el otro tema jocoso


----------



## Jevitronka (31 Dic 2020)

genki dijo:


> Poco original, y no dicen cuánto tardas en palmarla.



A mí mientras se sin dolor me da igual el tiempo. Lo importante es el resultado


----------



## Jevitronka (31 Dic 2020)

barullo dijo:


> Sí, es cierto que eran pocas...
> 
> Pero también había una ley escrita y otra no escrita para proteger a las foreras que subían sus fotos a este y a los otros hilos.
> 
> La gente las podía capturar e incluso compartir en privado y petit comitte, pero no debían citar los mensajes y fotos, y jamás abrieron hilo público con ese material para escarnio porque los hubieramos perseguido hasta conseguir que no pudieran participar más aqui ni ellos ni sus multis. Y te garantizo que hubiera/hubieramos conseguido su expulsión fuera quién fuese el listocorral.



Supongo que protegeis vuestra carne


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (31 Dic 2020)

es Navidad y no nos pongamos fúnebres, aunque el erotismo y la muerte siempre han tenido sus conexiones o paralelismos.
Cantemos la naturaleza sicalíptica del aforo mientras estemos vivos que no es poco.


----------



## Jevitronka (31 Dic 2020)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> en absoluto con eso yo no juego. Lo decía por el otro tema jocoso



Quien quiera pasarlo bien que se pague una entrada para el circo


----------



## Jevitronka (31 Dic 2020)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> es Navidad y no nos pongamos fúnebres, aunque el erotismo y la muerte siempre han tenido sus conexiones o paralelismos.
> Cantemos la naturaleza sicalíptica del aforo mientras estemos vivos que no es poco.



Es Navidad, mañana no


----------



## genki (31 Dic 2020)

Jevitronka dijo:


> A mí mientras se sin dolor me da igual el tiempo. Lo importante es el resultado



Y tú eres la que pregunta si estamos bien de la cabeza...


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (31 Dic 2020)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Quien quiera pasarlo bien que se pague una entrada para el circo



Bueno, esto es un circo también y desde casa muy cómodo, que estamos confinados y así ni gastamos


----------



## Jevitronka (31 Dic 2020)

genki dijo:


> Y tú eres la que pregunta si estamos bien de la cabeza...



Solo estoy aburrida de vivir


----------



## barullo (31 Dic 2020)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Supongo que protegeis vuestra carne



No es así exactamente tampoco.

Nos gusta verlas, pero hay un componente afectivo y de amistad en muchos casos.

Las protegíamos de esto y de otras cosas si hacía falta.

Tambien las ayudabamos por privado si requerian nuestra ayuda.

Las pomperas no nos habeis tratado apenas, pero aqui hemos hecho autenticas piñas con muchas foreras. Nos apreciabamos todos mutuamente


----------



## genki (31 Dic 2020)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Solo estoy aburrida de vivir



Pues chica, hay muchas tonterías en la vida que hacen feliz, solo tienes que dar con la tuya


----------



## Jevitronka (31 Dic 2020)

barullo dijo:


> No es así exactamente tampoco.
> 
> Nos gusta verlas, pero hay un componente afectivo y de amistad en muchos casos.
> 
> ...



Supongo que enseñar el culo tiene sus ventajas


----------



## Jevitronka (31 Dic 2020)

genki dijo:


> Pues chica, hay muchas tonterías en la vida que hacen feliz, solo tienes que dar con la tuya



Son eso, tonterias


----------



## genki (31 Dic 2020)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Son eso, tonterias



Para ti si


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (31 Dic 2020)

Cantemos el júbilo de la carne que nos proporcionó momentos inolvidables y olvido de nuestros dolores existenciales.
Cuales protagonistas eternamente de un Decamerón cíclico, compartamos el erotismo y la peste que una vez más trata de cercenarnos nuestras vidas.


----------



## barullo (31 Dic 2020)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Supongo que enseñar el culo tiene sus ventajas



Que no que no...que no lo entiendes

Apreciabamos a quién ponía sus fotos y a quién no las ponía también si teniamos contacto habitual. Esto sólo era un juego, sólo diversión

Eres muy mal pensada


----------



## genki (31 Dic 2020)

barullo dijo:


> *Que no que no...que no lo entiendes*
> 
> Apreciabamos a quién ponía sus fotos y a quién no las ponía también si teniamos contacto habitual. Esto sólo era un juego, sólo diversión
> 
> Eres muy mal pensada



Ni quiere, solo nos hace saber que está por encima de todo esto


----------



## MIP (31 Dic 2020)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Tenéis 100 páginas porno y queréis ver foreras. Estáis mal de la cabeza



Yo si fuera forera me sentiría halagada.


----------



## Chispeante (31 Dic 2020)

¿Qué mejor forma de despedir un año como este que alegrando los ánimos de los foreros con unas cuantas fotitos de esas que nos gustan?


----------



## Jevitronka (31 Dic 2020)

genki dijo:


> Para ti si



Claro, no tengo 12 años


----------



## genki (31 Dic 2020)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Claro, no tengo 12 años



Ya llegarás y empezarás a entender


----------



## Jevitronka (31 Dic 2020)

barullo dijo:


> Que no que no...que no lo entiendes
> 
> Apreciabamos a quién ponía sus fotos y a quién no las ponía también si teniamos contacto habitual. Esto sólo era un juego, sólo diversión
> 
> Eres muy mal pensada



Piensa mal y acertarás


----------



## Jevitronka (31 Dic 2020)

genki dijo:


> Ya llegarás y empezarás a entender



Entender cosas improductivas? Para que?


----------



## genki (31 Dic 2020)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Entender cosas improductivas? Para que?



Tu crece.


----------



## Jevitronka (31 Dic 2020)

genki dijo:


> Tu crece.



A lo ancho


----------



## genki (31 Dic 2020)

Jevitronka dijo:


> A lo ancho



Eso ya es cosa tuya.

Y creo que ya hemos estropeado bastante el hilo.


----------



## Tyranosaurio Rex (31 Dic 2020)

*GRRRRAAAAAWR!!!!!





*


----------



## Tagghino (31 Dic 2020)

Jevitronka dijo:


> A lo ancho



Habert, al lío, andestá la afoto del bullate?


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (31 Dic 2020)

Esto promete. Estoy en ascuas.


----------



## Tagghino (31 Dic 2020)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> Esto promete. Estoy en ascuas.



Eres Carmen o Carmelo?


----------



## toniguada (31 Dic 2020)

Que hijos de puta, ni un puto bullate de cortina. Ya insertó yo uno random.


----------



## barullo (31 Dic 2020)

Tagghino dijo:


> Habert, al lío, andestá la afoto del bullate?



No te molestes porque la Jevitronka no te va a poner ni la uña del dedo gordo del pie tapada con la media


----------



## Jevitronka (31 Dic 2020)

Tagghino dijo:


> Habert, al lío, andestá la afoto del bullate?



Ni idea


----------



## barullo (31 Dic 2020)

Tírate el pisto anda, que hay aqui mucho descreído


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (31 Dic 2020)

Tagghino dijo:


> Eres Carmen o Carmelo?



El cornudo de makwa , al que nuestro amado lidl no le arregla entrar en su perfil. feliz año.


----------



## barullo (31 Dic 2020)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> El cornudo de makwa , al que nuestro amado lidl no le arregla entrar en su perfil. feliz año.



Abre un hilo en el subforo y te halludamos amijou


----------



## Tagghino (31 Dic 2020)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> El cornudo de makwa , al que nuestro amado lidl no le arregla entrar en su perfil. feliz año.



Pues vaya nick te has cogido, al postear no sé si dirigirme a ti rabo en mano o con un cubata


----------



## Tagghino (31 Dic 2020)

barullo dijo:


> No te molestes porque la Jevitronka no te va a poner ni la uña del dedo gordo del pie tapada con la media



Más estrechas han caído


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (31 Dic 2020)

barullo dijo:


> Abre un hilo en el subforo y te halludamos amijou



Y lo hice. Y también un incontable número de correos al lidl y sus secuaces y ni contestación . Unicamente rubencillo que me dijo que él de arreglar esos temas ni flowers. He perdido 13 años de mi vida y ahora soy un anónimo, sin memoria, sin Historia ni filiación. Una sombra errante por la faz de la tierra inerme y slenciosa.
Sólo un alma pura y etérea como Jevitronca podría salvarme de mi infernal condena.


----------



## AH1N1 (31 Dic 2020)

toniguada dijo:


> Que hijos de puta, ni un puto bullate de cortina. Ya insertó yo uno random.
> Ver archivo adjunto 529418


----------



## barullo (31 Dic 2020)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> Y lo hice. Y también un incontable número de correos al lidl y sus secuaces y ni contestación . Unicamente rubencillo que me dijo que él de arreglar esos temas ni flowers. He perdido 13 años de mi vida y ahora soy un anónimo, sin memoria, sin Historia ni filiación. Una sombra errante por la faz de la tierra inerme y slenciosa.
> Sólo un alma pura y etérea como Jevitronca podría salvarme de mi infernal condena.



Reflotalo y te echamos un capote protestando todos los días alli

O ponme el enlace y ya lo subo yo en un rato


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (31 Dic 2020)

Gracias barullo, sólo me falta preguntarte si quieres ser mi padre, estoy falto de atención:

Nunca te olvidaré -no homo- y te tendré presente en todas mis oraciones

SOS a los foreros de buen corazon :Ayuda para recuperar cuenta


----------



## Sinjar (31 Dic 2020)

Sitio


----------



## barullo (31 Dic 2020)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> Gracias barullo, sólo me falta preguntarte si quieres ser mi padre, estoy falto de atención:
> 
> Nunca te olvidaré -no homo- y te tendré presente en todas mis oraciones
> 
> SOS a los foreros de buen corazon :Ayuda para recuperar cuenta



Seguiremos dando la brasa ahi hasta que te restituya tu cuenta...

Tiene cojones que se cargue una cuenta de 2007 no me jodas


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (31 Dic 2020)

Barullo: no queda gente como tú en este mndo dispuesto a solidarizarse con las nobles causas. Ais nos va.


----------



## barullo (31 Dic 2020)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> Barullo: no queda gente como tú en este mndo dispuesto a solidarizarse con las nobles causas. Ais nos va.



Yo sólo trato a la gente como me gustaría que me trataran a mi, amijou

Feliz año andarríos


----------



## Tagghino (31 Dic 2020)

Cómo va el tema?
Algún bullate de forera generosa?


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (31 Dic 2020)

En cualquier caso y ante tamaña empresa casi imposible a tu ansia de justicia, es este foro a lo que hemos venido es a alabar y homenajear los bullates de las foreras de generoso corazón, dispuestas a obsequiar a los abnegados foreros con sus suculentas bondades, antes de que " no sólo en plta o viola troncada se vuelvan sino todo ello juntamente en tierra, en humo , en polvo, en sombra en nada" todo "solvet saeclum in favilla"


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (31 Dic 2020)

Tagghino dijo:


> Cómo va el tema?
> Algún bullate de forera generosa?



¡De moment todo en calma en el horizonte! ¡Las .22.42 y sereno!


----------



## Tagghino (31 Dic 2020)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> ¡De moment todo en calma en el horizonte! ¡Las .22.42 y sereno!



Puta bida tete, al menos la que se va a suicidar que lo enseñe
Total, para que los coman los gusanos, que antes se deleiten los humanos
Además siempre recordaremos su bullate y haremos las 21 pajas de rigor en su honor


----------



## barullo (31 Dic 2020)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> ¡De moment todo en calma en el horizonte! ¡Las .22.42 y sereno!



Manteneos alerta  

Y cuando la atisbeis por el horizonte gritad:

Por allí resoplaaa!


----------



## Tagghino (31 Dic 2020)

barullo dijo:


> Manteneos alerta
> 
> Y cuando la atisbeis por el horizonte gritad:
> 
> Por allí resoplaaa!



Dios te hoyga hamijo, aunque ahora llevo exceso de pajas por lo de la Chardi
Y yo que quería un fin de año tranquilo


----------



## barullo (31 Dic 2020)

Tagghino dijo:


> Dios te hoyga hamijo, aunque ahora llevo exceso de pajas por lo de la Chardi
> Y yo que quería un fin de año tranquilo



La chardi no se ha tirado el rollo aqui hoy

Dónde el harly ha puesto foto y aqui se hace la orejas


----------



## Tagghino (31 Dic 2020)

barullo dijo:


> La chardi no se ha tirado el rollo aqui hoy
> 
> Dónde el harly ha puesto foto y aqui se hace la orejas



Yo no digo na' ya sabes eso de las reglas no escritas


----------



## barullo (31 Dic 2020)

Tagghino dijo:


> Yo no digo na' ya sabes eso de las reglas no escritas



Yo lo digo para darle el empujoncito por si se arranca


----------



## Tagghino (31 Dic 2020)

barullo dijo:


> Yo lo digo para darle el empujoncito por si se arranca



Siendo, asi...
Te diré que cayó una paja improvisada de esas de llegar todo alrededor


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (1 Ene 2021)

¡Otia, me he quedado traspuesto viendo al Mota!¿ Ha pasao algo?¿Quién tenía que hacer la primera imaginaria, ein?¿Ni una puta lorza ha caído?
¡Me . olvide de dejaros el nº de móvil Bro!
Habrá que volverse a las páginas de campeonato de pollas y tetas de forocoches.¡Trsite comienzo de año!. Tal vez hoy dia º de año Jevitronka se decida a compartir con nosotros un mendrugo de pan. "Benditas las que muestan, porque a ellas les será mostrado también el paraíso"


----------



## OBDC (1 Ene 2021)

toniguada dijo:


> Que hijos de puta, ni un puto bullate de cortina. Ya insertó yo uno random.
> Ver archivo adjunto 529418



Ese bullate lo han acklarao

Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (1 Ene 2021)

Si no la Jevi al menos que nos enseñe algo @La Chardi


----------



## sepultada en guano (1 Ene 2021)

*¡¡¡Es discriminatorio!!!
¿Para cuándo bullates de forero?*


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (1 Ene 2021)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> *¡¡¡Es discriminatorio!!!
> ¿Para cuándo bullates de forero?*



Tú no puedes pedir que ya estás suficientemente abastecida y te sabrían a poco los bullates.


----------



## warlok (1 Ene 2021)

¿Alguna llegó a ponerlo? (me da pereza leer el jilo entero)
alguna captura de pantalla que *M* andarme *P* orfa?


----------



## genki (1 Ene 2021)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> *¡¡¡Es discriminatorio!!!
> ¿Para cuándo bullates de forero?*



Es que no luce igual 




Up!!!! Por un feliz 2021 y tal.


----------



## sepultada en guano (1 Ene 2021)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> Tú no puedes pedir que ya estás suficientemente abastecida y te sabrían a poco los bullates.



Ya, pero siempre aportan calor humano.


----------



## genki (9 Ene 2021)

Que desanimado está esto. Será el frío


----------



## barullo (9 Ene 2021)

genki dijo:


> Que desanimado está esto. Será el frío



Pues es el dia mas cojonudo para que la floreras aburridas enseñaran el tracas...

Si queda alguna claro


----------



## genki (9 Ene 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Pues es el dia mas cojonudo para que la floreras aburridas enseñaran el tracas...
> 
> Si queda alguna claro



Nos tienen a dos velas.


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (9 Ene 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Pues es el dia mas cojonudo para que la floreras aburridas enseñaran el tracas...
> 
> Si queda alguna claro



Para mí que todas se han buscado un "allegado" ya esta Navidad


----------



## genki (9 Ene 2021)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> Para mí que todas se han buscado un "allegado" ya esta Navidad



Mu triste


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (9 Ene 2021)

A ver @Jevitronca si hoy tiene su dia esplendoroso y nos obsequia con su habitual asertividad dulzura y algo más


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (9 Ene 2021)

Nosotors permaneceremos aqui noblemente esperando el amparo de algun cálido y acogedorcorazón de forera que sse solidarice con nuestras más elevadad inquitudes espirituales


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (10 Ene 2021)

No hay lugar para el amor ya en el planeta. Sólo en el Capitolio veo algo de calor humano.


----------



## HDLGP el que me dé thanks (10 Ene 2021)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> *¡¡¡Es discriminatorio!!!
> ¿Para cuándo bullates de forero?*



yO TENGO CULO PELUDO, LO PUEDO COLGAR SI QUIEREN


----------



## sepultada en guano (10 Ene 2021)

HDLGP el que me dé thanks dijo:


> yO TENGO CULO PELUDO, LO PUEDO COLGAR SI QUIEREN



Venga va, me encanta un culo peludo.


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (10 Ene 2021)

HDLGP el que me dé thanks dijo:


> yO TENGO CULO PELUDO, LO PUEDO COLGAR SI QUIEREN



si estuviera en sus manos abstenerse de lo que puede parecer una incoercible e irrefenable pulsión exhibicionista, mejor.


----------



## HDLGP el que me dé thanks (10 Ene 2021)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Venga va, me encanta un culo peludo.



qUE POSTURA QUIERES?



Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> si estuviera en sus manos abstenerse de lo que puede parecer una incoercible e irrefenable pulsión, exhibicionista mejor.



lENGUJE MUY COMPLEJO PA MI, NO ENTIENDO


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (10 Ene 2021)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Venga va, me encanta un culo peludo.



¡Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo! tiene usted un censurable gusto estético. Por lo menos pídale, mujer, que primero se depile.


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (10 Ene 2021)

A ver, que necesidad no hay, pa qué vamos a ir enseñando lo que no pide el hilo. Pa qué


----------



## HDLGP el que me dé thanks (10 Ene 2021)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> ¡Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo! tiene usted un censurable gusto estético. Por lo menos pídale, mujer, que primero se depile.



bUENO MEJOR NO LO SUBO QUE ME ACEN BULLYING POR NO CEDER ANTE LAS ORDENES NWO Y AFEITARME LOS GLUTEOS


----------



## sepultada en guano (10 Ene 2021)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> ¡Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo! tiene usted un censurable gusto estético. Por lo menos pídale, mujer, que primero se depile.




Mira, hay culos peludos que son para comérselos.


----------



## sepultada en guano (10 Ene 2021)

HDLGP el que me dé thanks dijo:


> qUE POSTURA QUIERES?



Pues no sé...
Un culo en reposo puede estar bien.


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (10 Ene 2021)

HDLGP el que me dé thanks dijo:


> bUENO MEJOR NO LO SUBO QUE ME ACEN BULLYING POR NO CEDER ANTE LAS ORDENES NWO Y AFEITARME LOS GLUTEOS



A ver que no qiero coartarle su libertad...................................................nada más lejos...................................................es que las foreras salieron corriendo hace tiempo y porque no se alejen aún más. ¿O no?


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (10 Ene 2021)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Mira, hay culos peludos que son para comérselos.



Usted siempre con buen apetito. ¡maravilla, dechado de mujer!


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (10 Ene 2021)

Na, enséñelo y dele el capricho a sepultada. Yo no miro se lo juro pa no juzgar.


----------



## barullo (10 Ene 2021)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Pues no sé...
> Un culo en reposo puede estar bien.



¿y el tuyo, bizcochito? yo nunca te he visto


----------



## genki (10 Ene 2021)

Me he perdido algo????


----------



## sepultada en guano (10 Ene 2021)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> Na, enséñelo y dele el capricho a sepultada. Yo no miro se lo juro pa no juzgar.



Sii, por favor!!


----------



## genki (10 Ene 2021)

barullo dijo:


> ¿y el tuyo, bizcochito? yo nunca te he visto



Eso.


----------



## HDLGP el que me dé thanks (10 Ene 2021)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Pues no sé...
> Un culo en reposo puede estar bien.



sUBIMOS AL MISMO TIEMPO? dAME 10 MINUTOS


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (10 Ene 2021)

barullo dijo:


> ¿y el tuyo, bizcochito? yo nunca te he visto



Unos retazos sugerentes le serían muy gostosamente alabados


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (10 Ene 2021)

Usted se lo puede permitir porque tiene una muy loable y ecultural figura, segun modelos muy próximos.


----------



## barullo (10 Ene 2021)

genki dijo:


> Me he perdido algo????



No de momento


----------



## genki (10 Ene 2021)

barullo dijo:


> No de momento



Estoy desgastando la pantalla de tanto actualizar.


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (10 Ene 2021)

¡Bendito sea dios todooderoso que nos permite la contemporaneidad de la contemplación de tan potente hembra!


----------



## davitin (10 Ene 2021)

Pero en este puto hilo hay una sola foto de un culo de tía?


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (10 Ene 2021)

davitin dijo:


> Pero en este puto hilo hay una sola foto de un culo de tía?



Quizás se produzca lo que deseas, algo singular. estas en el ojo del huracan, el horizonte de sucesos de un agujero negro.



El culo del chortino HDGLP.................................................................................................pero quizas algo más grandioso aún


----------



## AH1N1 (10 Ene 2021)

Allá voy


----------



## AH1N1 (10 Ene 2021)

......


----------



## barullo (10 Ene 2021)

davitin dijo:


> Pero en este puto hilo hay una sola foto de un culo de tía?



Que se quitan y se ponen, que parecéis pomperos preguntando siempre lo mismo


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (10 Ene 2021)

Vale pero este año dieta y gimnasio, y a final de año nos lo vuelves a enseñar.


----------



## davitin (10 Ene 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Que se quitan y se ponen, que parecéis pomperos preguntando siempre lo mismo



Pues vaya mierda.


----------



## HDLGP el que me dé thanks (10 Ene 2021)

@AH1N1 NO ENTIENDO, TIENES PELO EN LA ESPALDA PERO NO EN CULO, COMO LO HACES?


----------



## barullo (10 Ene 2021)

davitin dijo:


> Pues vaya mierda.



Es que ninguna forera de ayer y hoy la va a dejar fija con lo hijoputas que sois tratanto material gráfico

Pero ni en este hilo ni en ninguno ni ahora ni hace 10 años

De nuevo te tengo que decir lo de pompero


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (10 Ene 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Que se quitan y se ponen, que parecéis pomperos preguntando siempre lo mismo



Barullo, pon orden que aqui de culos gostosos va a ser que no.................................................................................a juzgar por cómo pasan los minutos


----------



## mendeley (10 Ene 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Que se quitan y se ponen, que parecéis pomperos preguntando siempre lo mismo



Tienes que tener una carpeta en el ordenador interesante.

¿Traficas?


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (10 Ene 2021)

Con este frio no estamos para enseñar mucho.


----------



## AH1N1 (10 Ene 2021)

HDLGP el que me dé thanks dijo:


> @AH1N1 NO ENTIENDO, TIENES PELO EN LA ESPALDA PERO NO EN CULO, COMO LO HACES?



Me lo depilo con la maquinillia de mi muguer. Cuido mucho mi culito


----------



## HDLGP el que me dé thanks (10 Ene 2021)

AH1N1 dijo:


> Me lo depilo con la maquinillia de mi muguer. Cuido mucho mi culito



lA MAQUINILLA DAÑA LA PIEL, LA IRRITA


----------



## davitin (10 Ene 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Es que ninguna forera de ayer y hoy la va a dejar fija con lo hijoputas que sois tratanto material gráfico
> 
> Pero ni en este hilo ni en ninguno ni ahora ni hace 10 años
> 
> De nuevo te tengo que decir lo de pompero



Suenas como un "aliade".


----------



## AH1N1 (10 Ene 2021)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> Barullo, pon orden que aqui de culos gostosos va a ser que no.................................................................................a juzgar por cómo pasan los minutos



no te gustó el mío?


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (10 Ene 2021)

AH1N1 dijo:


> Me lo depilo con la maquinillia de mi muguer. Cuido mucho mi culito



Es mucho más agradecido así para el Strap on de tu mujer, mas´higiénico y estético. Gostoso culo.


----------



## AH1N1 (10 Ene 2021)

HDLGP el que me dé thanks dijo:


> lA MAQUINILLA DAÑA LA PIEL, LA IRRITA



la lady braun eplitte ll no!!


----------



## barullo (10 Ene 2021)

davitin dijo:


> Suenas como un "aliade".



No, para nada

Ha sido así siempre, así que no te hagas de nuevas con el tiempo que llevas, cansaliebres


----------



## AH1N1 (10 Ene 2021)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> Es mucho más agradecido así para el Strap on de tu mujer, mas´higiénico y estético. Gostoso culo.


----------



## barullo (10 Ene 2021)

mendeley dijo:


> Tienes que tener una carpeta en el ordenador interesante.
> 
> ¿Traficas?



No a ambas cosas, caratrucha


----------



## barullo (10 Ene 2021)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> Barullo, pon orden que aqui de culos gostosos va a ser que no.................................................................................a juzgar por cómo pasan los minutos



@sepultada en guano se ha hecho la orejas vilmente


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (10 Ene 2021)

Igual la reclamo "algún profundo apetito " fuera del site


----------



## genki (10 Ene 2021)

Voy a morir de hipotermia esperando.


----------



## barullo (10 Ene 2021)

genki dijo:


> Voy a morir de hipotermia esperando.



Yo voy a ver si consigo comprar el pan sin partirme una pierna en el camino...

Es el momento que TODAS esperan para subir foto


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (10 Ene 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Escribe a rubencillo y pidele que te lo lleve al otro subforo que alli se verá más



Ya sabes que las mujeres gastan mucho tiempo en arreglarse y eso. ahora aún más con el instagram y los selfies. Ya debe estar casi a punto


----------



## genki (10 Ene 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Yo voy a ver si consigo comprar el pan sin partirme una pierna en el camino...
> 
> Es el momento que TODAS esperan para subir foto



Es lo que pasa, iba a la ducha y aquí estoy muriendo de congelación esperando


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (10 Ene 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Yo voy a ver si consigo comprar el pan sin partirme una pierna en el camino...
> 
> Es el momento que TODAS esperan para subir foto




Tranquilo, si eso ya te lo explico luego con todo lujo de detalles.


----------



## genki (10 Ene 2021)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> Tranquilo, si eso ya te lo explico luego con todo lujo de detalles.



Solo a el????


----------



## barullo (10 Ene 2021)

genki dijo:


> Es lo que pasa, iba a la ducha y aquí estoy muriendo de congelación esperando



Lo malo es que después de lo dificil que resulta llegar luego no habrá pan


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (10 Ene 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Yo voy a ver si consigo comprar el pan sin partirme una pierna en el camino...
> 
> Es el momento que TODAS esperan para subir foto





Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> Ya sabes que las mujeres gastan mucho tiempo en arreglarse y eso. ahora aún más con el instagram y los selfies. Ya debe estar casi a punto



Tranquis si @Sepultada me dice que lo guarde para vosotros así lo hago . no os cobro nada.


----------



## genki (10 Ene 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Lo malo es que después de lo dificil que resulta llegar luego no habrá pan



Y te va a tocar esperar un buen rato


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (10 Ene 2021)

Está saliendo el sol radiante. Sepultada es mujer de sutil elegancia y prefiere las sombras de la noche para lucir su exhuberante anatomia. creo que en este momento es para su dotada pareja
De momento no hay comunicado oficial. Dice que es dueña de sus silencios y esclava de sus afotos"


----------



## Hielo/Fuego (10 Ene 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Yo voy a ver si consigo comprar el pan sin partirme una pierna en el camino...
> 
> Es el momento que TODAS esperan para subir foto



Tenga cuidado forero con las calles mojadas /heladas,por suerte aquí en la isla estamos a unos 17ª grados ahora mismo


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (10 Ene 2021)

Co ese calorcito usted no tiene excusa para despojarse de algo de ropa y hacernos un selfie de sus encantos.


Hielo/Fuego dijo:


> Tenga cuidado forero con las calles mojadas /heladas,por suerte aquí en la isla estamos a unos 17ª grados ahora mismo


----------



## Hielo/Fuego (10 Ene 2021)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> Co ese calorcito usted no tiene excusa para despojarse de algo de ropa y hacernos un selfie de sus encantos.



que va,me gusta la privacidad,lo dejo para otros más arriesgados


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (10 Ene 2021)

Hielo/Fuego dijo:


> que va,me gusta la privacidad,lo dejo para otros más arriesgados



mire que se lo han de comer los gusanos. Dele su minuto de gloria.


----------



## Hielo/Fuego (10 Ene 2021)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> mire que se lo han de comer los gusanos. Dele su minuto de gloria.



no no,por cierto prueba a poner un correo distinto como @gmx.es a ver si puedes recuperar tu otra cuenta


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (10 Ene 2021)

Hielo/Fuego dijo:


> no no,por cierto prueba a poner un correo distinto como @gmx.es a ver si puedes recuperar tu otra cuenta



He probado con Gmail


----------



## Hielo/Fuego (10 Ene 2021)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> He probado con Gmail



y funcionó?


----------



## OBDC (10 Ene 2021)

HDLGP el que me dé thanks dijo:


> yO TENGO CULO PELUDO, LO PUEDO COLGAR SI QUIEREN



Por favor, que incluya su fauna 

Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo


----------



## barullo (10 Ene 2021)

Hielo/Fuego dijo:


> Tenga cuidado forero con las calles mojadas /heladas,por suerte aquí en la isla estamos a unos 17ª grados ahora mismo



No hay pan en ninguna parte y la nieve está hecha hielo


----------



## genki (10 Ene 2021)

barullo dijo:


> No hay pan en ninguna parte y la nieve está hecha hielo



Tampoco te has perdido nada


----------



## Hielo/Fuego (10 Ene 2021)

barullo dijo:


> No hay pan en ninguna parte y la nieve está hecha hielo



vaya ,te diria que como decia Maria Antonieta ,si no hay pan que coman tortas ,cuidado con el hielo que es fácil darse el tortazo


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (10 Ene 2021)

Hielo/Fuego dijo:


> y funcionó?



no. Yo lo único que le pido a Calopez es que me restituya la clave de toda la vida. Los correos de burbuja dejaron de llegar a mi hotmail, y por eso las contraseñas nuevas pedidas las desconozco y no puedo usarlas. No sé si fue algo que hice yo al poner correo no deseado, aunque luego anulé todos esos, o sialguien me hizo alguna pirula.


----------



## Hielo/Fuego (10 Ene 2021)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> no. Yo lo único que le pido a Calopez es que me restituya la clave de toda la vida. Los correos de burbuja dejaron de llegar a mi hotmail, y por eso las contraseñas de nuevas pedidas las desconozco y no puedo usarlas.



a mi me pedia confirmar la cuenta y con hotmail no me funcionaba,tuve que crear un correo nuevo con @gmx.es y me funciono.Si no te funciona que Calopez se mueva un poco


----------



## sepultada en guano (10 Ene 2021)

Hola, perdonad el retraso.
Es que mi santo quería un quiqui dominguero y entre una cosa y otra se me ha venido la mañana encima.


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (10 Ene 2021)

Tagghino dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 203373



Buenos cuartos traseros tiene la yegua, voto a brios que la cabalgaba.


----------



## sepultada en guano (10 Ene 2021)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> Buenos cuartos traseros tiene la yegua, voto a brios que la cabalgaba.



No sé, veo un poco sobredimensionada de cuartos traseros a la jerezana.
Una cosa es tener una sus formitas, sus caderas y tal, y otra tener dos muslacos como dos jarrones etruscos.
Evidentemente, cada uno tiene lo que tiene, y sé que os calentáis con cualquier cosa, pero quería dejar constancia de esto.


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (10 Ene 2021)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Hola, perdonad el retraso.
> Es que mi santo quería un quiqui dominguero y entre una cosa y otra se me ha venido la mañana encima.



Estas perdonada monada. Pero me han dejado a mí hacer la imaginaria.


----------



## MIP (10 Ene 2021)

Tagghino dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 203373



Faltan tetas pero esos jamonacos, al contrario que la pata de gorda, parecen bien torneados en el Templo. 

Cuenta con mi seal of approval.


----------



## sepultada en guano (10 Ene 2021)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> Estas perdonada monada. Pero me han dejado a mí ne imaginaria.



Ay, lo siento, hija.


----------



## sepultada en guano (10 Ene 2021)

MIP dijo:


> Faltan tetas pero esos jamonacos, al contrario que la pata de gorda, parecen bien torneados en el Templo.
> 
> Cuenta con mi seal of approval.



Convídala a una copita de oloroso.
Verás como se anima la gandaluza.


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (10 Ene 2021)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> No sé, veo un poco sobredimensionada de cuartos traseros a la jerezana.
> Una cosa es tener una sus formitas, sus caderas y tal, y otra tener dos muslacos como dos jarrones etruscos.
> Evidentemente, cada uno tiene lo que tiene, y sé que os calentáis con cualquier cosa, pero quería dejar constancia de esto.



Constancia queda de ello, y de que somos los hombres de fácil calentamiento, para qué negarlo.


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (10 Ene 2021)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> No sé, veo un poco sobredimensionada de cuartos traseros a la jerezana.
> Una cosa es tener una sus formitas, sus caderas y tal, y otra tener dos muslacos como dos jarrones etruscos.
> Evidentemente, cada uno tiene lo que tiene, y sé que os calentáis con cualquier cosa, pero quería dejar constancia de esto.



estaría bien que puseiras aqui los tuyos para cotejarlos con los de la jerezana y ponderarlos como merecen.


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (10 Ene 2021)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> estaría bien que puseiras aqui los tuyos para cotejarlos con los de la jerezana y ponderarlos como merecen.



Secundo la moción, prometo ser ecuánime al votar.


----------



## sepultada en guano (10 Ene 2021)

¿Por qué estas tías no enseñan sus tres títulos en ingeniería nuclear o física aplicada?


----------



## sepultada en guano (10 Ene 2021)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> estaría bien que puseiras aqui los tuyos para cotejarlos con los de la jerezana y ponderarlos como merecen.



Ay Carmen, qué rabo tienes, cielo.


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (10 Ene 2021)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> ¿Por qué estas tías no enseñan sus tres títulos en ingeniería nuclear o física aplicada?



Es por no crear "sentimientos de inferioridad y falta de autoestima" en sus admiradores.


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (10 Ene 2021)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Ay Carmen, qué rabo tienes, cielo.



Eso quisiera yo, como el de tu amo al menos. díselo a Calopez que no me ayuda a recuperar mi perfil. Aqui estoy penando en este valle de lagrimas foril. no me encuentro.


----------



## sepultada en guano (10 Ene 2021)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> Eso quisiera yo, como el de tu amo al menos. díselo a Calopez que no me ayuda a recuperar mi perfil. Aqui estoy penando en este valle de lagrimas foril.



¿Qué le diga qué :
_a) Que tienes rabo
b) Que no tienes perfíl
c) Que estás penando_ ¿?


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (10 Ene 2021)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> ¿Qué le diga qué :
> _a) Que tienes rabo
> b) Que no tienes perfíl
> c) Que estás penando_ ¿?




JAJAJAJAJA. Dile que trabaje y ya es suficiente. Entre baño y baño en su piscina desborrdante de la polinesia, que atienda a sus esbirros.


----------



## sepultada en guano (10 Ene 2021)

Jaja, 
Besos para todos, que tengo los canelones en la mesa y mi Pepe pegándome alaridos desde la sala.
Muac muac


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (10 Ene 2021)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Jaja,
> Besos para todos, que tengo los canelones en la mesa y mi Pepe pegándome alaridos desde la sala.
> Muac muac



Debe estar hambriento tras el kiki dominguero.


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (10 Ene 2021)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Jaja,
> Besos para todos, que tengo los canelones en la mesa y mi Pepe pegándome alaridos desde la sala.
> Muac muac



Pero......................................................que nos deja sin una afoto siquiera de sus pieses.¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡oija!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## MIP (10 Ene 2021)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Convídala a una copita de oloroso.
> Verás como se anima la gandaluza.



Pues si que son fáciles las gandaluzas, tenía previsto retirarme a Malaga dentro de unos años, pero creo que voy a adelantar la mudanza si las cosas están así de bien. 

¿Crees que un vasco como yo tendría éxito por esas latitudes?


----------



## sepultada en guano (10 Ene 2021)

MIP dijo:


> Pues si que son fáciles las gandaluzas, tenía previsto retirarme a Malaga dentro de unos años, pero creo que voy a adelantar la mudanza si las cosas están así de bien.
> 
> ¿Crees que un vasco como yo tendría éxito por esas latitudes?



En cuanto abras la boca o te vean comer...
Ya es tierra conquistada.
(Las boqueronas son facilonas)


----------



## sepultada en guano (10 Ene 2021)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> Debe estar hambriento tras el kiki dominguero.



Calla, calla que después de comer ha caído otro.


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (10 Ene 2021)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Calla, calla que después de comer ha caído otro.



Joder, parecéis veinteañeros fogosos.


----------



## sepultada en guano (10 Ene 2021)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> Joder, parecéis veinteañeros fogosos.



Pois.
Con el frio no hay quien lo saque de casa.
No tiene nada que leer, así que en cuanto se aburre del ordenador ya está.


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (10 Ene 2021)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Pois.
> Con el frio no hay quien lo saque de casa.
> No tiene nada que leer, así que en cuanto se aburre del ordenador ya está.



Menuda joyita tu Pepe, más de una forera quisiera pillarlo.


----------



## sepultada en guano (10 Ene 2021)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> Menuda joyita tu Pepe, más de una forera quisiera pillarlo.



Yo también soy un tesoro, que conste.


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (10 Ene 2021)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Yo también soy un tesoro, que conste.



Por lo que has comentado más que tu Pepe. Mr Sandman lo puede ratificar jeje


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (10 Ene 2021)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Yo también soy un tesoro, que conste.



No lo pongo en duda, todos los de este hilo salvo alguna excepción somos unos tesoros.


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (10 Ene 2021)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> No lo pongo en duda, todos los de este hilo salvo alguna excepción somos unos tesoros.



Tesoros...................................................................................................................................................piratas claro


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (10 Ene 2021)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> Tesoros...................................................................................................................................................piratas claro


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (13 Ene 2021)

Vaya, entro rabo en mano esperando un bullate y es un saludo.


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (13 Ene 2021)

Esperarla


----------



## AH1N1 (13 Ene 2021)

Culito, culito


----------



## barullo (14 Ene 2021)

Atrapado en la nieve esperando aburrido los bullas de forera


----------



## barullo (14 Ene 2021)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Pois.
> Con el frio no hay quien lo saque de casa.
> No tiene nada que leer, así que en cuanto se aburre del ordenador ya está.



Cuando esté con el pc y no te vea aprovecha y hazte una foto, trufita


----------



## sepultada en guano (14 Ene 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Cuando esté con el pc y no te vea aprovecha y hazte una foto, trufita



Jijiji picarón.


----------



## genki (14 Ene 2021)

Entro y... Me subo los pantalones y me vuelvo a salir.


----------



## barullo (14 Ene 2021)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Jijiji picarón.



Jajayyy venga venga


----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (14 Ene 2021)

Mira que te haces de rogar y que eres dura @sepultada en guano.


----------



## genki (31 Ene 2021)

Una fotillo de fin de mes o algo, no?


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (16 Mar 2021)

Cormac dijo:


> Spoiler: Tetas y culos Forocoches.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



interesante


----------



## barullo (16 Mar 2021)

Sepultada en guano se hace la orejas que no veas


----------



## barullo (16 Mar 2021)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> interesante



Lo que pasa es que no son de foreras. Los de foreras se quitan enseguida


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (16 Mar 2021)




----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (16 Mar 2021)

No ha competición posible contra forocoches. Corma es el MVP de éste hilo.


----------



## V. R. N (16 Mar 2021)

Pero.... ¿todavía seguía este hilo? supongo que no hay suerte....  
Seamos realistas... ninguna o casi ninguna vamos a poner nada porque no procede. Que ganas de enseñar una teta o una pierna en un foro donde hay 8 millones de fotos de pornstars, famosas o modelos. 
Además..... ¿no se quejan los hombres de la sobreexposicion en redes y demás de las tías? pues eso.....


----------



## ajrf (16 Mar 2021)

V. R. N dijo:


> Además..... ¿no se quejan los hombres de la sobreexposicion en redes y demás de las tías? pues eso.....



Por mi parte me importa un pimiento que ustedes se "sobreexpongan" mientras lo hagan libremente.


----------



## V. R. N (16 Mar 2021)

ajrf dijo:


> Por mi parte me importa un pimiento que ustedes se "sobreexpongan" mientras lo hagan libremente.



Libremente no se hace, las que lo hacen buscan monetizar directamente o indirectamente


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (16 Mar 2021)

V. R. N dijo:


> Pero.... ¿todavía seguía este hilo? supongo que no hay suerte....
> Seamos realistas... ninguna o casi ninguna vamos a poner nada porque no procede. Que ganas de enseñar una teta o una pierna en un foro donde hay 8 millones de fotos de pornstars, famosas o modelos.
> Además..... ¿no se quejan los hombres de la sobreexposicion en redes y demás de las tías? pues eso.....



No te engañes, una foto de forera 6/10 lleva más morbo que una famosilla 10/10.


----------



## V. R. N (16 Mar 2021)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! dijo:


> No te engañes, una foto de forera 6/10 lleva más morbo que una famosilla 10/10.



Que cosas...


----------



## barullo (16 Mar 2021)

V. R. N dijo:


> Que cosas...



Pa que veas


----------



## wingardian leviosa (16 Mar 2021)

V. R. N dijo:


> Que cosas...



Con una forera hay cierta cercanía. En cambio, la mayoría de los foreros nunca conocerán a una famosa.


----------



## V. R. N (16 Mar 2021)

wingardian leviosa dijo:


> Con una forera hay cierta cercanía. En cambio, la mayoría de los foreros nunca conocerán a una famosa.



Bueno cercanía en caso de hablar por privado con alguna e igual mandar una foto por ahí, no al foro al completo, una foto es algo privado y muy personal y ponerla por aquí..... no se....


----------



## genki (16 Mar 2021)

Me he perdido algo????


----------



## barullo (16 Mar 2021)

genki dijo:


> Me he perdido algo????



Tranqui las cabras que no te has perdido nada


----------



## genki (16 Mar 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Tranqui las cabras que no te has perdido nada



Lo raro es que llegue a tiempo


----------



## wingardian leviosa (16 Mar 2021)

V. R. N dijo:


> Bueno cercanía en caso de hablar por privado con alguna e igual mandar una foto por ahí, no al foro al completo, una foto es algo privado y muy personal y ponerla por aquí..... no se....




Te entiendo perfectamente ¿Pero cómo empiezas esa conversación con alguien si no has iniciado un tema en común?
Por otra parte, yo nunca pondría una foto en este foro, ni se me ocurriría vamos.


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (28 Mar 2021)




----------



## ElHombreSinNombre (28 Mar 2021)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 610858



Joder, ¿quién es esa forera?


----------



## barullo (28 Mar 2021)

Quien es esa amiwita holles?


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (28 Mar 2021)

ElHombreSinNombre dijo:


> Joder, ¿quién es esa forera?





barullo dijo:


> Quien es esa amiwita holles?



Lo siento pero me comprometí a no revelar de quién es este portentoso trasero.


----------



## ElHombreSinNombre (28 Mar 2021)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> Lo siento pero me comprometí a no revelar de quién es este portentoso trasero.



Lo entiendo y lo respeto, sólo una pregunta: ¿es forera de las que ya llevan un buen tiempo en el foro o de las nuevas?


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (28 Mar 2021)

ElHombreSinNombre dijo:


> Lo entiendo y lo respeto, sólo una pregunta: ¿es forera de las que ya llevan un buen tiempo en el foro o de las nuevas?



Estaba de coña hombre, esa maravilla no es de forera pero merece estar en un hilo como este, y si lo fuera probablemente no estaría ya en el foro, ya sabes el trato exquisito que dispensan algunos aquí a las foreras.


----------



## barullo (28 Mar 2021)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> Estaba de coña hombre, esa maravilla no es de forera pero merece estar en un hilo como este, y si lo fuera probablemente no estaría ya en el foro, ya sabes el trato exquisito que dispensan algunos aquí a las foreras.



En efecto ya no estarían aqui, completamente de acuerdo.

Aunque sí las hubo que tenían buen azote y subían el bullas


----------



## ElHombreSinNombre (28 Mar 2021)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> Estaba de coña hombre, esa maravilla no es de forera pero merece estar en un hilo como este, y si lo fuera probablemente no estaría ya en el foro, ya sabes el trato exquisito que dispensan algunos aquí a las foreras.



Mierda, ya decía yo que no me cuadraba. Me la has colado joputa.


----------



## ElHombreSinNombre (28 Mar 2021)

No vendría mal la verdad, este hilo está muy parado y le viene bien algo de ”animación visual”.


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (28 Mar 2021)

Ya estás tardando, esperamos rabo en mano ese remember.


----------



## barullo (28 Mar 2021)

A ver si no te juna el Patsy, pero vamos que encantao de la vida holles


----------



## .AzaleA. (28 Mar 2021)

¿Qué sentido tiene que colguéis fotos de tías que no son foreras? Dejarlo estar y ya nos animaremos a subir algo.

Yo porque me encuentro hoy como un pato mareado por el loracepalm ése que ni me hacía falta tomar, si no me anima a subir algo.


----------



## Hielo/Fuego (28 Mar 2021)

.AzaleA. dijo:


> ¿Qué sentido tiene que colguéis fotos de tías que no son foreras? Dejarlo estar y ya nos animaremos a subir algo.
> 
> Yo porque me encuentro hoy como un pato mareado por el loracepalm ése que ni me hacía falta tomar, si no me anima a subir algo.



loracepalm ¿por qué estás tomando esa medicina,? Ranmma


----------



## barullo (28 Mar 2021)

.AzaleA. dijo:


> ¿Qué sentido tiene que colguéis fotos de tías que no son foreras? Dejarlo estar y ya nos animaremos a subir algo.
> 
> Yo porque me encuentro hoy como un pato mareado por el loracepalm ése que ni me hacía falta tomar, si no me anima a subir algo.



Una foto se hace rápido...la pones 5 minutos y la quitas

Está prohibido citar el post así que tranqui las cabras que si citan se reporta, aunque si retiras la foto de nada sirve que te citen porque no se verá


----------



## unedfederico (28 Mar 2021)




----------



## Carmen Martinez garcia (29 Mar 2021)

unedfederico dijo:


>



Amazing potorro y culo. Lo daría todo, riñones, vida, Hacienda,contraseña de burbuja, por hacerlo mío. Pero me da a mí que forera no debe ser.


----------



## unedfederico (29 Mar 2021)

Carmen Martinez garcia dijo:


> Amazing potorro y culo. Lo daría todo, riñones, vida, Hacienda,contraseña de burbuja, por hacerlo mío. Pero me da a mí que forera no debe ser.



Sí es, es un gif sacado del vídeo que colgó @Gordo harinas terminal enseñando su culo.


----------



## barullo (29 Mar 2021)

unedfederico dijo:


> Sí es, es un gif sacado del vídeo que colgó @Gordo harinas terminal enseñando su culo.



¿de quién es el bullas ese?


----------



## unedfederico (29 Mar 2021)

barullo dijo:


> ¿de quién es el bullas ese?



De @Gordo harinas terminal


----------



## barullo (29 Mar 2021)

unedfederico dijo:


> De @Gordo harinas terminal



Osea que es una forera con ese nick ridiculo ¿es eso?


----------



## unedfederico (29 Mar 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Osea que es una forera con ese nick ridiculo ¿es eso?



A mí me gusta mucho el nick.


----------



## barullo (29 Mar 2021)

unedfederico dijo:


> A mí me gusta mucho el nick.



No sé, he visto cosas rarísimas aqui pero eso de que sea una tía es muy extraño


----------



## unedfederico (29 Mar 2021)

barullo dijo:


> No sé, he visto cosas rarísimas aqui pero eso de que sea una tía es muy extraño



Y no es su única cuente, también tiene la de @Dr. CUATRO CATARROS PACO


----------



## barullo (29 Mar 2021)

unedfederico dijo:


> Y no es su única cuente, también tiene la de @Dr. CUATRO CATARROS PACO



Pero es un maromo, andarríos


----------



## unedfederico (29 Mar 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Pero es un maromo, andarríos



Qué va a ser un maromo, si ha hecho video llamadas en telegram y es una tía buena.


----------



## h2o ras (29 Mar 2021)

Prohibido prohibir


----------



## h2o ras (29 Mar 2021)

Este Jilo sin afotos, no valer nada


----------



## Lester_33 (29 Mar 2021)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> interesante



Joer... Kalidaz kalidaz, ojo


----------



## barullo (6 Abr 2021)

unedfederico dijo:


> Qué va a ser un maromo, si ha hecho video llamadas en telegram y es una tía buena.



Allí no sé, pero aqui con ese nick y mujer como que no me cuadra

¿cuando llegó a burbuja?


----------



## genki (31 May 2021)

Up!

Por si alguien se anima con el calorcito y tal.


----------



## barullo (31 May 2021)

genki dijo:


> Up!
> 
> Por si alguien se anima con el calorcito y tal.



Está complicado porque si antes cuando había foreras enrrolladas era un campo de nabos lo de ahora ya es el oceano de nabos


----------



## genki (31 May 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Está complicado porque si antes cuando había foreras enrrolladas era un campo de nabos lo de ahora ya es el oceano de nabos



El mundo se va a la mierda, macho


----------



## barullo (31 May 2021)

La verdad es que no acordaba de ella porque no era del club de pericas ponían trozo aqui


----------



## barullo (31 May 2021)

genki dijo:


> El mundo se va a la mierda, macho



El mundo no sé, pero este foro ya no lo conoce ni la madre que lo parió


----------



## genki (31 May 2021)

barullo dijo:


> El mundo no sé, pero este foro ya no lo conoce ni la madre que lo parió



Con lo que molaba este hilo.. :/


----------



## barullo (31 May 2021)

genki dijo:


> Con lo que molaba este hilo.. :/



Pero fíjate que de esas foreras no queda ni el recuerdo


----------



## genki (31 May 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Pero fíjate que de esas foreras no queda ni el recuerdo



Ya he visto, hace bastante que no escriben


----------



## barullo (31 May 2021)

genki dijo:


> Ya he visto, hace bastante que no escriben



Queda la ardilla lola que ahora se llama @Una bruja 

Pero se ha tomado una vacaciones dijo


----------



## genki (31 May 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Queda la ardilla lola que ahora se llama @Una bruja
> 
> Pero se ha tomado una vacaciones dijo



Estará en la playita.

Habrá que dejarlo caer en el olvido.


----------



## barullo (31 May 2021)

genki dijo:


> Estará en la playita.
> 
> Habrá que dejarlo caer en el olvido.



Se iba a casar la cabra loca esa


----------



## genki (31 May 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Se iba a casar la cabra loca esa



Bueno, saliendo bien mola.


----------



## barullo (31 May 2021)

genki dijo:


> Bueno, saliendo bien mola.



Está como las maracas del Machín


----------



## genki (31 May 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Está como las maracas del Machín



Por eso lo mejor es vivir en pecado


----------



## barullo (31 May 2021)

genki dijo:


> Por eso lo mejor es vivir en pecado



Si es todo un pegote seguro


----------



## genki (31 May 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Si es todo un pegote seguro



Nada, que suba fotodedoconanillo


----------



## barullo (31 May 2021)

genki dijo:


> Nada, que suba fotodedoconanillo



Mejor del bullas, que queda mejor con este hilo ¿no?


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (31 May 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Se iba a casar la cabra loca esa



Pobre Patsy, no sabe lo que hace.


----------



## barullo (31 May 2021)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> Pobre Patsy, no sabe lo que hace.




O si, vete a saber


----------



## genki (31 May 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Mejor del bullas, que queda mejor con este hilo ¿no?



Pero con anillo de casada, que da más morbo


----------



## barullo (31 May 2021)

genki dijo:


> Pero con anillo de casada, que da más morbo



Cuando lo lea nos sube aqui una foto del bullate con el traje de novia jojojo


----------



## genki (31 May 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Cuando lo lea nos sube aqui una foto del bullate con el traje de novia jojojo



Liguero incluido


----------



## barullo (31 May 2021)

genki dijo:


> Liguero incluido



Eso se da por seguro en un bodorrio

Se corta la liga y se vende a trozos a los comensales en una bandeja


----------



## Una bruja (31 May 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Mejor del bullas, que queda mejor con este hilo ¿no?



Hombre claro!!!
Un buen bullate es mucho mejor


----------



## barullo (31 May 2021)

Una bruja dijo:


> Hombre claro!!!
> Un buen bullate es mucho mejor




Pues venga que ya estás tardando, bizcochito


----------



## genki (31 May 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Eso se da por seguro en un bodorrio
> 
> Se corta la liga y se vende a trozos a los comensales en una bandeja



Me refería a la A-foto


----------



## genki (31 May 2021)

Una bruja dijo:


> Hombre claro!!!
> Un buen bullate es mucho mejor



Hola ciclista!!

Mucho mejor


----------



## barullo (31 May 2021)

genki dijo:


> Me refería a la A-foto



Ya ya...díselo a ella que ya está aqui, andarríos


----------



## genki (31 May 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Ya ya...díselo a ella que ya está aqui, andarríos



Liguero y anillo de casada. Dicho.


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (31 May 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Pues venga que ya estás tardando, bizcochito


----------



## barullo (31 May 2021)

Al final ni foto ni pollas en vinagre  

Ya se ha hecho la orejas la pedorra


----------



## masia (31 May 2021)

"Ravo" en mano me hallo, hace rato,


----------



## barullo (31 May 2021)

masia dijo:


> "Ravo" en mano me hallo, hace rato,



Pues siéntate y pilla la maquinilla de afeitar, pisachanclas, que te va a hacer falta


----------



## masia (31 May 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Pues siéntate y pilla la maquinilla de afeitar, pisachanclas, que te va a hacer falta



Para eso tengo cerca una "peluquería chinil" que te tratan de maravilla y con opción de F.F.,


----------



## Una bruja (31 May 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Ya ya...díselo a ella que ya está aqui, andarríos



TU ME HAS INVOCADO


----------



## AH1N1 (6 Ago 2021)

@Arretranco_70 yo te invoco


----------



## barullo (7 Ago 2021)

Joder con la de culos forenses que hemos visto aqui durante años y ahora vaya sequía su puta madre


----------



## Tagghino (7 Ago 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Joder con la de culos forenses que hemos visto aqui durante años y ahora vaya sequía su puta madre


----------



## mmm (7 Ago 2021)

@barullo enseña el culo, creo recordar que lo tenías bonito


----------



## Tagghino (7 Ago 2021)

mmm dijo:


> @barullo enseña el culo, creo recordar que lo tenías bonito



Y tú que tal?

Algo que quieras compartir a los pajilleros frustrados en busca de inspiración?


----------



## mmm (7 Ago 2021)

Tagghino dijo:


> Y tú que tal?
> 
> Algo que quieras compartir a los pajilleros frustrados en busca de inspiración?



Ahora mismo llevo un conjunto de encaje blanco bastante bonito, pero creo que lo va a disfrutar mi maridito que está en la cama

jiji


----------



## Tagghino (7 Ago 2021)

mmm dijo:


> Ahora mismo llevo un conjunto de encaje blanco bastante bonito, pero creo que lo va a disfrutar mi maridito que está en la cama
> 
> jiji



Enga un poco para los hambrientos

Nadie se va a enterar


----------



## barullo (7 Ago 2021)

mmm dijo:


> @barullo enseña el culo, creo recordar que lo tenías bonito



Un bujarrón me dijo una vez que eran 2 mandarinitas


----------



## barullo (7 Ago 2021)

Tagghino dijo:


> Enga un poco para los hambrientos
> 
> Nadie se va a enterar



No le animes que este te planta el culo en tó la boca


----------



## Tagghino (7 Ago 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Un bujarrón me dijo una vez que eran 2 mandarinitas



Joder barullo, tu también muerdes almohadas?

Cada vez me siento más sólo


----------



## Tagghino (7 Ago 2021)

barullo dijo:


> No le animes que este te planta el culo en tó la boca



Es mujer con rabo? Puta bida tete


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (7 Ago 2021)

No es forera pero luce un buen bullate.


----------



## barullo (7 Ago 2021)

Tagghino dijo:


> Joder barullo, tu también muerdes almohadas?
> 
> Cada vez me siento más sólo



No coño, pero cada vez hay más julais por la calle y al entrar a un bar escuché a uno que se lo decia a otro  "mira qué 2 mandarinitas tiene"


----------



## Tagghino (7 Ago 2021)

barullo dijo:


> No coño, pero cada vez hay más julais por la calle y al entrar a un bar escuché a uno que se lo decia a otro  "mira qué 2 mandarinitas tiene"



Al paso que vamos, tendremos que salir con cinturón de castidad


----------



## barullo (3 Oct 2021)

@Una bruja que ya estás tardando bizcochito


----------



## barullo (3 Oct 2021)

@petunia? te atreves?


----------



## wingardian leviosa (3 Oct 2021)

Quienes son?


----------



## barullo (3 Oct 2021)

wingardian leviosa dijo:


> Quienes son?



¿De quién hablas?


----------



## wingardian leviosa (3 Oct 2021)

barullo dijo:


> ¿De quién hablas?



@petunia? @Una bruja ?


----------



## barullo (3 Oct 2021)

wingardian leviosa dijo:


> @petunia? @Una bruja ?



Son foreras...sobretodo la bruji

La otra acaba de abrir un hilo en la guarde y puede calzar cipote...

Mucho hogo Winni no te vayas a agachar delante


----------



## Rizzo (3 Oct 2021)

¿Cómo va el tema, barullo?


----------



## barullo (3 Oct 2021)

Rizzo dijo:


> ¿Cómo va el tema, barullo?



Fatal...no vemos ya una teta o culo ni de lejos


----------



## Rizzo (3 Oct 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Fatal...no vemos ya una teta o culo ni de lejos



Jodert antes todo era mejort y talt.


----------



## barullo (3 Oct 2021)

Rizzo dijo:


> Jodert antes todo era mejort y talt.



La de tetas y culos que hemos visto tú y yo en este barrio, mi mama


----------



## Rizzo (3 Oct 2021)

barullo dijo:


> La de tetas y culos que hemos visto tú y yo en este barrio, mi mama



Sí tú.

Eran otros tiempos. Éramos unos dandies, ahora ya hemos perdido el flow y el ritmo.


----------



## barullo (3 Oct 2021)

Rizzo dijo:


> Sí tú.
> 
> Eran otros tiempos. Éramos unos dandies, ahora ya hemos perdido el flow y el ritmo.



No sé...yo ya lo ves: sigo dejando que fluya


----------



## Rizzo (3 Oct 2021)

barullo dijo:


> No sé...yo ya lo ves: sigo dejando que fluya



Preséntame a alguna chati va


----------



## barullo (3 Oct 2021)

Rizzo dijo:


> Preséntame a alguna chati va



Ni una que no conozcas

Había una que estaba muy buena que se hizo un par de cuentas y puso fotos aqui mismo pero ya no está. Se llamaba Daenaris últimamente como la de juego y hoy mismo la recordaban en un hilo. Luego había otro par muy juapas y tal, pero tambien las echaron. Española y argentina

De todas formas de 4 a 5 años para acá esto es un desierto. No entra ninguna cachonda como antes


----------



## Rizzo (3 Oct 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Ni una que no conozcas
> 
> Había una que estaba muy buena que se hizo un par de cuentas y puso fotos aqui mismo pero ya no está. Se llamaba Daenaris últimamente como la de juego y hoy mismo la recordaban en un hilo. Luego había otro par muy juapas y tal, pero tambien las echaron. Española y argentina
> 
> De todas formas de 4 a 5 años para acá esto es un desierto. No entra ninguna cachonda como antes



Pues sí, yo echo de menos a alguna forera muy especial sí.

Quizás ya no vuelvan. Voy a llorar


----------



## barullo (3 Oct 2021)

Rizzo dijo:


> Pues sí, yo echo de menos a alguna forera muy especial sí.
> 
> Quizás ya no vuelvan. Voy a llorar



Claro que no vuelven. Pero el mar está lleno de peces, rascanalgas. Cualquier día entra alguna pivita enrollada.

Las chicas española y argentina molaban que te cagas, pero aqui ya sabes que hay mucho gilipollas patoso que hasta que no las espantan no paran


----------



## NCB (3 Oct 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Claro que no vuelven. Pero el mar está lleno de peces, rascanalgas. Cualquier día entra alguna pivita enrollada.
> 
> Las chicas española y argentina molaban que te cagas, pero aqui ya sabes que hay mucho gilipollas patoso que hasta que no las espantan no paran



La pseudo argentina sigue por aquí, sólo ha cambiado de nick y ahora va con un perfil más bajo.

La española supongo que te refieres a Moonlighter. Ha dejado el foro por motivos personales ajenos a él. Espero que pueda solucionarlos y volver, era de las que aportaba vidilla a esta ciénaga.


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (3 Oct 2021)

Hay que levantar este hilo pero ya!


----------



## masia (3 Oct 2021)

Rizzo dijo:


> Pues sí, yo echo de menos a alguna forera muy especial sí.
> 
> Quizás ya no vuelvan. Voy a llorar



Recuerdo unas bufas de una tal Miss............................. (que no dormía) de un "foro azul".
Ya tú y barullo sabeis.


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (3 Oct 2021)

masia dijo:


> Recuerdo unas bufas de una tal Miss............................. (que no dormía) de un "foro azul".
> Ya tu y barullo sabeis.


----------



## masia (3 Oct 2021)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 796157
> 
> ¿Eran parecidas a estas?.



Por el estilo, pero llevaban "envoltorio" y lucía un buen canalillo y ropa interior de Hello Kitty,


----------



## masia (3 Oct 2021)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 796147
> 
> Hay que levantar este hilo pero ya!



No hacía falta que te depilaras, tú....................
Buen "parking" para la bici...


----------



## Billy Ray (3 Oct 2021)

¿Se ha visto en este hilo algún culo real de una forera?...pregunto.


----------



## Rizzo (3 Oct 2021)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> ¿Eran parecidas a estas?.



No eran estas no.


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (3 Oct 2021)

masia dijo:


> Por el estilo, pero llevaban "envoltorio" y lucía un buen canalillo y ropa interior de Hello Kitty,



Creo que esas llegué a verlas, recuerdo la lencería con el cartelito.


----------



## masia (3 Oct 2021)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> Creo que esas llegué a verlas, recuerdo la lencería con el cartelito.



Siendo del 19, te acuerdas del "foro azul"???
O acaso también colgó la foto aquí en burbu.???
22 años dijo tener y un novio extranjero.


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (3 Oct 2021)

Billy Ray dijo:


> ¿Se ha visto en este hilo algún culo real de una forera?...pregunto.



El que he puesto yo y voy a quitar en cuanto acabe el post es real de forera, aunque de otro foro.


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (3 Oct 2021)

masia dijo:


> Siendo del 19, te acuerdas del "foro azul"???
> O acaso también colgó la foto aquí en burbu.???
> 22 años dijo tener y un novio extranjero.



A ver si no hablamos de la misma forera, yo vi esa foto en este foro.


----------



## masia (3 Oct 2021)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> A ver si no hablamos de la misma forera, yo vi esa foto en este foro.



Yo llegué a escuchar un "vocaroo" y no era española.
Y el "nick" de Miss (que no dormía), era el mismo allí que aquí y andaba mucho por el ático y en temas de hombres y mujeres todo ese rollo.


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (3 Oct 2021)

masia dijo:


> No hacía falta que te depilaras, tú....................
> Buen "parking" para la bici...



La rueda entra justita pero entra.


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (3 Oct 2021)

masia dijo:


> Yo llegué a escuchar un "vocaroo" y no era española.
> Y el "nick" de Miss (que no dormía), era el mismo allí que aquí y andaba mucho por el ático y en temas de hombres y mujeres todo ese rollo.



Hablamos de foreras distintas, la que digo yo era española, gaditana para más señas.


----------



## masia (3 Oct 2021)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> Hablamos de foreras distintas, la que digo yo era española, gaditana para más señas.



Hay algo que se me escapa, por que la forera que yo recuerdo, también puso un cartel (del foro azul que ya no existe y que éramos como unos "disidentes" de aquí, en plan club privado)) y unas bragas de Hello Kitty y unas bufas con canalillo


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (3 Oct 2021)

masia dijo:


> Hay algo que se me escapa, por que la forera que yo recuerdo, también puso un cartel (del foro azul que ya no existe y que éramos como unos "disidentes" de aquí, en plan club privado)) y unas bragas de Hello Kitty y unas bufas con canalillo



Son distintas foreras, la que yo digo sólo puso canalillo con tetazas y cartel, y fue trending topic un vocaroo suyo donde ponía a parir a otra forera.


----------



## barullo (4 Oct 2021)

Habláis de forensas distintas @masia y @El tuerto Bowman


----------



## mmm (4 Oct 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Habláis de forensas distintas @masia y @El tuerto Bowman



enseña el pito o el culo, lo que quieras


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (4 Oct 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Habláis de forensas distintas @masia y @El tuerto Bowman



Sip, era evi diente que no era la misma florera.


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (4 Oct 2021)

mmm dijo:


> enseña el pito o el culo, lo que quieras


----------



## Rizzo (4 Oct 2021)

Lolt.


----------



## masia (4 Oct 2021)

mmm dijo:


> enseña el pito o el culo, lo que quieras



@El tuerto Bowman que eliges?????


----------



## barullo (4 Oct 2021)

mmm dijo:


> enseña el pito o el culo, lo que quieras



Tú pide por esa boquita que ya te darán por ese culito, cansaliebres


----------



## HoK. (4 Oct 2021)

Buenas tardes.


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (4 Oct 2021)

masia dijo:


> @El tuerto Bowman que eliges?????



Barullo no es mi tipo, elijo las tetas o el culo de su novia.


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (4 Oct 2021)




----------



## barullo (4 Oct 2021)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> Barullo no es mi tipo, elijo las tetas o el culo de su novia.



Y una polla pa tu boca, rascanalgas


----------



## Una bruja (4 Oct 2021)

masia dijo:


> Por el estilo, pero llevaban "envoltorio" y lucía un buen canalillo y ropa interior de Hello Kitty,



Yo recuerdo que subí una con ropa interior de Hello Kitty, pero no creo que hables de mi.


----------



## Una bruja (4 Oct 2021)

Billy Ray dijo:


> ¿Se ha visto en este hilo algún culo real de una forera?...pregunto.



Sí, el mío muchísimas veces.


----------



## Una bruja (4 Oct 2021)

masia dijo:


> Yo llegué a escuchar un "vocaroo" y no era española.
> Y el "nick" de Miss (que no dormía), era el mismo allí que aquí y andaba mucho por el ático y en temas de hombres y mujeres todo ese rollo.



Aquella Miss era una chortina pizpireta de verdad y española.


----------



## Rizzo (4 Oct 2021)

Pues hace buena noche tú.


----------



## Una bruja (4 Oct 2021)

masia dijo:


> @El tuerto Bowman que eliges?????



Yo que elijo que lo enseñe (lo que sea) el nudos @Rizzo, si se puede elegir.
Tengo la bandeja de mps recién fregada.

@patsy, no leas esto, que es troleo sano.


----------



## Rizzo (4 Oct 2021)

Una bruja dijo:


> Yo que elijo que lo enseñe (lo que sea) el nudos @Rizzo, si se puede elegir.
> Tengo la bandeja de mps recién fregada.
> 
> @patsy, no leas esto, que es troleo sano.



Pero ahora somos puros y virginales y castos. Que se enfadará el Pastyt.


----------



## masia (4 Oct 2021)

Una bruja dijo:


> Aquella Miss era una chortina pizpireta de verdad y española.



Pues serían cosas de mi oído o acaso la calidad del vocaroo, pero me pareció que tenía un acento de "ultramar".
Lo de pizpireta es cierto, propio de sus veintantos años, y además filonazi


----------



## Una bruja (4 Oct 2021)

Rizzo dijo:


> Pero ahora somos puros y virginales y castos. Que se enfadará el Pastyt.



Pues yo os voy a poner un recuerdo...


Spoiler



Ya está


----------



## Rizzo (4 Oct 2021)

Bueno pues no me ha llegado ningún MP todavía. Qué cosas.


----------



## Una bruja (4 Oct 2021)

masia dijo:


> Pues serían cosas de mi oído o acaso la calidad del vocaroo, pero me pareció que tenía un acento de "ultramar".
> Lo de pizpireta es cierto, propio de sus veintantos años, y además filonazi



Exactamente, filonazi y de Toledo.


----------



## Una bruja (4 Oct 2021)

Rizzo dijo:


> Bueno pues no me ha llegado ningún MP todavía. Qué cosas.



No, no, me lo tenías que mandart tu a mirt


----------



## masia (4 Oct 2021)

No es tuyo, es de Lola la Ardilla Española,


----------



## Una bruja (4 Oct 2021)

masia dijo:


> No es tuyo, es de Lola la Ardilla Española,



Somos multis, y de aquí, de Madrid.


----------



## Una bruja (4 Oct 2021)

masia dijo:


> No es tuyo, es de Lola la Ardilla Española,



¿Te has dado cuenta que luego no están a lo que tienen que estar?


----------



## Rizzo (4 Oct 2021)

¿Pero si mando un mp me enseñas las tetas?


----------



## Rizzo (4 Oct 2021)

Cazarr dijo:


> ¿De qué va este hilo? ¿Enseñáis las pollas o algo? Estoy depilado.



Claro. Mira tu bandeja.


----------



## Una bruja (4 Oct 2021)

Rizzo dijo:


> ¿Pero si mando un mp me enseñas las tetas?



Depende de qué me mandes en el mp.


----------



## Rizzo (4 Oct 2021)

Una bruja dijo:


> Depende de qué me mandes en el mp.



Raboc??? No está depilado


----------



## Una bruja (4 Oct 2021)

Rizzo dijo:


> Raboc??? No está depilado



A vert, porque decir eso sin que lo vea..


----------



## Una bruja (4 Oct 2021)

@Rizzo , te he reenviado un mp que me han mandado por error.
Esperan con ansia ver tus testículos.


----------



## patsy (4 Oct 2021)

Una bruja dijo:


> Yo que elijo que lo enseñe (lo que sea) el nudos @Rizzo, si se puede elegir.
> Tengo la bandeja de mps recién fregada.
> 
> @patsy, no leas esto, que es troleo sano.



ni troleo ni leches... tira pa la cocina


----------



## Rizzo (4 Oct 2021)

patsy dijo:


> ni troleo ni leches... tira pa la cocina



Ay mira lo iba a enviar y al leerte he cancelado.


----------



## masia (4 Oct 2021)

patsy dijo:


> ni troleo ni leches... tira pa la cocina



Eso, eso, que cambie de botella y coja la del Fairy de una puta vez y le compras un collar............























Y no la dejes tan suelta


----------



## barullo (4 Oct 2021)

patsy dijo:


> ni troleo ni leches... tira pa la cocina





masia dijo:


> Eso, eso, que cambie de botella y coja la del Fairy de una puta vez y le compras un collar............
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No seáis tronchafiestas que para una que viene -aunque me la pierda- no la desanimeis


----------



## masia (4 Oct 2021)

barullo dijo:


> No seáis tronchafiestas que para una que viene -aunque me la pierda- no la desanimeis



Y tu no seas vicioso, que es una mujer CASADA y no puede ir por ese foro, enseñando donde pone las manos su marido.


----------



## barullo (4 Oct 2021)

masia dijo:


> Y tu no seas vicioso, que es una mujer CASADA y no puede ir por ese foro, enseñando donde pone las manos su marido.



¿Qué no sea vicioso?  anda y veste a cagar a la vía

Esto es para ver culos...que no sea vicioso dice el rascanalgas


----------



## HoK. (4 Oct 2021)

barullo dijo:


> ¿Qué no sea vicioso?  anda y veste a cagar a la vía
> 
> *Esto es para ver culos*...que no sea vicioso dice el rascanalgas



Correcto.


----------



## masia (4 Oct 2021)

barullo dijo:


> ¿Qué no sea vicioso?  anda y veste a cagar a la vía
> 
> Esto es para ver culos...que no sea vicioso dice el rascanalgas



Donde está tu sentido del humor robaperas????


----------



## barullo (4 Oct 2021)

masia dijo:


> Donde está tu sentido del humor robaperas????



Joder ¿no ves las caritas, brincapozas?


----------



## masia (4 Oct 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Joder ¿no ves las caritas, brincapozas?



Po zí, pisacharcos,


----------



## barullo (4 Oct 2021)

masia dijo:


> Po zí, pisacharcos,



¿Has visto hoy a la bruji? ¿qué ha puesto?


----------



## masia (4 Oct 2021)

barullo dijo:


> ¿Has visto hoy a la bruji? ¿qué ha puesto?



Po zí, ha sido 1 -2 minutos que ha puesto un bullate (imagino que suyo), en plan "remember" de una foto que ya debes tener en tu archivo, de cuando Lola la Ardilla.
Eso sí, era rotundo y si tira un pedo en un gallinero, nos viste a todos de indios para rodar un western,


----------



## barullo (5 Oct 2021)

masia dijo:


> Po zí, ha sido 1 -2 minutos que ha puesto un bullate (imagino que suyo), en plan "remember" de una foto que ya debes tener en tu archivo, de cuando Lola la Ardilla.
> Eso sí, era rotundo y si tira un pedo en un gallinero, nos viste a todos de indios para rodar un western,



A ver si se digna repetir el pase al hueco y tal  

Siempre ha tenido buen pandero


----------



## masia (5 Oct 2021)

barullo dijo:


> A ver si se digna repetir el pase al hueco y tal
> 
> Siempre ha tenido buen pandero



Pero foto actualizada, aun que tenga piel de "mandarina" que tampoco somos delicados,


----------



## barullo (5 Oct 2021)

masia dijo:


> Pero foto actualizada, aun que tenga piel de "mandarina" que tampoco somos delicados,



No se ría, no se ría, de la bruja Avería


----------



## genki (19 Dic 2021)

Que olvidado está este hilo


----------



## barullo (19 Dic 2021)

genki dijo:


> Que olvidado está este hilo



Para las foreras actuales no existe.


----------



## masia (19 Dic 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Para las foreras actuales no existe.



Que no has visto el de @Sick Sad World en plan perrito???
Casi se le adivina el "librito de lomo",


----------



## genki (19 Dic 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Para las foreras actuales no existe.



Se han perdido las buenas costumbres


masia dijo:


> Que no has visto el de Sik Sad World en plan perrito???
> Casi se le adivina el "librito de lomo",



Enseña filete?


----------



## barullo (19 Dic 2021)

masia dijo:


> Que no has visto el de Sik Sad World en plan perrito???
> Casi se le adivina el "librito de lomo",



Lo vi lo vi, pero dicen que es un maromo asi que aqui no cuadra


----------



## masia (19 Dic 2021)

genki dijo:


> Se han perdido las buenas costumbres
> 
> Enseña filete?



Se puede intuir con un poco de imaginación calenturienta.
Tampoco lo has visto????
Anda que no hay capturas...


----------



## masia (19 Dic 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Lo vi lo vi, pero dicen que es un maromo asi que aqui no cuadra



Dice que se ha pasado la "sierra de disco" y se ha dado "un hachazo"


----------



## barullo (19 Dic 2021)

masia dijo:


> Dice que se ha pasado la "sierra de disco" y se ha dado "un hachazo"



En cualquier caso a estas nuevas generaciones de 2016 para acá no les va lucirse


----------



## masia (19 Dic 2021)

barullo dijo:


> En cualquier caso a estas nuevas generaciones de 2016 para acá no les va lucirse



Es que tu eres "Gran Reserva" y hablas de cuando no había tapujos para enseñar cacho.
Te acuerdas de Lady Bell, que lucía sus posaderas, y cholete con "hierros" sin vergüenza ninguna, o la tierna miss insomnia con sus braguitas Hello Kitty??????


----------



## Jevitronka (19 Dic 2021)

masia dijo:


> Es que tu eres "Gran Reserva" y hablas de cuando no había tapujos para enseñar cacho.
> Te acuerdas de Lady Bell, que lucía sus posaderas, y cholete con "hierros" sin vergüenza ninguna, o la tierna miss insomnia con sus braguitas Hello Kitty??????



Joder, si que era habitual antes mostrar cacho por aquí...


----------



## Una bruja (19 Dic 2021)

Ya no quedan foreras como las de antes.


----------



## barullo (19 Dic 2021)

masia dijo:


> Es que tu eres "Gran Reserva" y hablas de cuando no había tapujos para enseñar cacho.
> Te acuerdas de Lady Bell, que lucía sus posaderas, y cholete con "hierros" sin vergüenza ninguna, o la tierna miss insomnia con sus braguitas Hello Kitty??????



Lady bell en veteranos enseñó algo más que hierros:

Se metió un pepino por el cholele

Por entonces se llamaba de otra manera eso si


----------



## genki (19 Dic 2021)

Una bruja dijo:


> Ya no quedan foreras como las de antes.



Una pena, verdad?


----------



## genki (19 Dic 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Joder, si que era habitual antes mostrar cacho por aquí...



Se pierden las buenas costumbres


----------



## Ederne (19 Dic 2021)

El 28 de Diciembre, prometido.


----------



## masia (19 Dic 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Joder, si que era habitual antes mostrar cacho por aquí...



Es que antes, eso era un foro "normal" con gente sana y de buen rollo, salvo los 4 tarados de siempre, pero ahora la cosa se ha invertido y hay muchos prófugos de manicomio.


----------



## barullo (19 Dic 2021)

Ederne dijo:


> El 28 de Diciembre, prometido.



Sí, claro

Además de mantis eres una jachonda


----------



## Jevitronka (19 Dic 2021)

genki dijo:


> Se pierden las buenas costumbres



Joder, no sé si meterte un pepino por el chino y enseñarlo como enseñas.rus fotos de vacaciones es una buena costumbre...


----------



## Ederne (19 Dic 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Sí, claro
> 
> Además de mantis eres una jachonda



Que bien me conoce ustec, después de copula viene lo otro, ya sabe... me excita eso...


----------



## Jevitronka (19 Dic 2021)

masia dijo:


> Es que antes, eso era un foro "normal" con gente sana y de buen rollo, salvo los 4 tarados de siempre, pero ahora la cosa se ha invertido y hay muchos prófugos de manicomio.



Como para poner fotos aquí. Son capaces de ir a tu trabajo y liartela


----------



## genki (19 Dic 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Joder, no sé si meterte un pepino por el chino y enseñarlo como enseñas.rus fotos de vacaciones es una buena costumbre...



Nunca me han metido un pepino por el ojete, pero todo es probar.


----------



## masia (19 Dic 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Lady bell en veteranos enseñó algo más que hierros:
> 
> Se metió un pepino por el cholele
> 
> Por entonces se llamaba de otra manera eso si



La ví, la ví esa foto tan "vegetariana", y le iba el rollo bdsm. como un crio una piruleta y no veas lo que contaba de su pareja y su tema de sumisión.
Recuerda lo de "Tápese por Dios señora",


----------



## Jevitronka (19 Dic 2021)

genki dijo:


> Nunca me han metido un pepino por el ojete, pero todo es probar.



Cuidado, que un peipo puede ser como lo que tiene en negro del guasap


----------



## genki (19 Dic 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Como para poner fotos aquí. Son capaces de ir a tu trabajo y liartela



Es fácil hacer que nadie te reconozca


----------



## genki (19 Dic 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Cuidado, que un peipo puede ser como lo que tiene en negro del guasap



Me estás poniendo muy bruto...


----------



## Jevitronka (19 Dic 2021)

genki dijo:


> Me estás poniendo muy bruto...



Yo soy una simple monjita y solo uso los pepinos para ensalada


----------



## barullo (19 Dic 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Joder, si que era habitual antes mostrar cacho por aquí...



En la primera página hay un enlace a otros hilos, puedes ojearlos y verás a esas foreras.

En otros hilos del pasado en veteranos y en la guarde como el "tú que nos estás viendo y no estás registrada" a veces se ponían fotos breves como aqui de cualquier parte. O fotos normales para conocernos.


----------



## Jevitronka (19 Dic 2021)

barullo dijo:


> En la primera página hay un enlace a otros hilos, puedes ojearlos y verás a esas foreras.
> 
> En otros hilos del pasado en veteranos y en la guarde como el "tú que nos estás viendo y no estás registrada" a veces se ponían fotos breves como aqui de cualquier parte. O fotos normales para conocernos.



Siguen sus fotos por aquí? Joder, ni quitar tus datos de internet


----------



## genki (19 Dic 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Yo soy una simple monjita y solo uso los pepinos para ensalada



Entonces me voy subiendo los pantalones?


----------



## Jevitronka (19 Dic 2021)

genki dijo:


> Entonces me voy subiendo los pantalones?



Claro, porque tengo buen nivel de uso de cuchillo cebollero


----------



## Ederne (19 Dic 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Como para poner fotos aquí. Son capaces de ir a tu trabajo y liartela



Te han ofrecido algo?, por si no lo sabes parece que tenemos tarifa.


----------



## barullo (19 Dic 2021)

Ederne dijo:


> Que bien me conoce ustec, después de copula viene lo otro, ya sabe... me excita eso...



Ayer noche leí lo que dijiste en tu hilo

¿dejaste vivos solo a 2 de 28?


----------



## Ederne (19 Dic 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Ayer noche leí lo que dijiste en tu hilo
> 
> ¿dejaste vivos solo a 2 de 28?



Como?, Que dije?, no me acuerdo, seguro que estaría perjudicada.


----------



## barullo (19 Dic 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Siguen sus fotos por aquí? Joder, ni quitar tus datos de internet



Si lees comprobarás que se ponen y se quitan en pocos minutos


----------



## Jevitronka (19 Dic 2021)

Ederne dijo:


> Te han ofrecido algo?, por si no lo sabes parece que tenemos tarifa.



Me cerré los privados para evitar que me ofreciesen algo


----------



## barullo (19 Dic 2021)

Ederne dijo:


> Como?, Que dije?, no me acuerdo, seguro que estaría perjudicada.



Es un comentario que borraste de tu separación


----------



## genki (19 Dic 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Claro, porque tengo buen nivel de uso de cuchillo cebollero



Y yo, probamos?


----------



## Ederne (19 Dic 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Es un comentario que borraste de tu separación



Cotilla cotilla, ¿Me estás controlando?, lo que dije es cierto por mucho que le pese algunos.


----------



## Jevitronka (19 Dic 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Si lees comprobarás que se ponen y se quitan en pocos minutos



Si, de hecho hay páginas que muestran tu foto unos segundos y luego desaparecen


----------



## Jevitronka (19 Dic 2021)

genki dijo:


> Y yo, probamos?
> Ver archivo adjunto 875496



Las bragas están muy caras, fono para romperlas haciendo el idiota


----------



## genki (19 Dic 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Las bragas están muy caras, fono para romperlas haciendo el idiota



Bueno, pongo la ropa interior para que no te suponga un gran desembolso. Pero de Primark, no te me vengas arriba


----------



## Jevitronka (19 Dic 2021)

genki dijo:


> Bueno, pongo la ropa interior para que no te suponga un gran desembolso. Pero de Primark, no te me vengas arriba



No creo que tengan mi talla. Prueba en proovedores de toldos y carpas


----------



## barullo (19 Dic 2021)

Ederne dijo:


> Cotilla cotilla, ¿Me estás controlando?, lo que dije es cierto por mucho que le pese algunos.



No no, es que me preocupa tu carrera criminal


----------



## Chispeante (19 Dic 2021)

Madre mía, vaya foreras que nos han tocado, ni en estas fechas tan propicias para la generosidad se estiran un poquito. Con una fotito en tanga ya íbamos servidos.


----------



## genki (19 Dic 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> No creo que tengan mi talla. Prueba en proovedores de toldos y carpas



Con lo que me gusta a mi la carne...


----------



## barullo (19 Dic 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Si, de hecho hay páginas que muestran tu foto unos segundos y luego desaparecen



No te entiendo, pero aqui lo haciamos asi


----------



## masia (19 Dic 2021)

genki dijo:


> Bueno, pongo la ropa interior para que no te suponga un gran desembolso. Pero de Primark, no te me vengas arriba



Joder de Primark, que "matapasiones" eres.
Para jugar fuerte, o Victoria Secret´s o no vale la pena empezar la partida,


----------



## genki (19 Dic 2021)

masia dijo:


> Joder de Primark, que "matapasiones" eres.
> Para jugar fuerte, o Victoria Secret´s o no vale la pena empezar la partida,



No coño, que si llevo de la cara no me deja arrancarla


----------



## Jevitronka (19 Dic 2021)

barullo dijo:


> No te entiendo, pero aqui lo haciamos asi



Hay webs de subidas de archivos en las que tú dejas una foto un determinado tiempo que tú elijes y luego la foto desaparece de la vista. Pero vamos, esos archivos quedarán en su servidor seguro.

U a vez que tú subes una foto a internet pierdes el control absoluto sobre esa imagen, aunque la dejes 3 segundo en línea no sabes quién puede estar al otro lado haciendo pantallazos.


----------



## Jevitronka (19 Dic 2021)

genki dijo:


> No coño, que si llevo de la cara no me deja arrancarla



Con la barata, tampoco. Mira mi estado, soy una monja freelance, lo del follar no es mi estilo de vida


----------



## masia (19 Dic 2021)

genki dijo:


> No coño, que si llevo de la cara no me deja arrancarla



Pero pagando tu, un conjunto para jugar y romper y otro de regalo para la interesada y que le quede un buen recuerdo de la velada.


----------



## genki (19 Dic 2021)

masia dijo:


> Pero pagando tu, un conjunto para jugar y romper y otro de regalo para la interesada y que le quede un buen recuerdo de la velada.



Pero tu me has visto pinta de milloneti? Yo pago el que rompo y ya, que hay que comprar muchos Reyes


----------



## barullo (19 Dic 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Hay webs de subidas de archivos en las que tú dejas una foto un determinado tiempo que tú elijes y luego la foto desaparece de la vista. Pero vamos, esos archivos quedarán en su servidor seguro.
> 
> U a vez que tú subes una foto a internet pierdes el control absoluto sobre esa imagen, aunque la dejes 3 segundo en línea no sabes quién puede estar al otro lado haciendo pantallazos.



Ah vale entendido.

Si, aqui pueden pillarte la foto desde luego hay ese riesgo, pero por lo general salvo algún estupido el resto de la gente no la usaba para molestar a la propietaria de la foto.

Y los que somos amiguetes por supuesto que no. Tambien si alguién molestaba se le reportaba entre varios para que le banearan. Por lo general no habia problemas además quitarla en un minuto minimiza que caiga en malas manos.


----------



## genki (19 Dic 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Ah vale entendido.
> 
> Si, aqui pueden pillarte la foto desde luego hay ese riesgo, pero por lo general salvo algún estupido el resto de la gente no la usaba para molestar a la propietaria de la foto.
> 
> Y los que somos amiguetes por supuesto que no. Tambien si alguién molestaba se le reportaba entre varios para que le banearan. Por lo general no habia problemas además quitarla en un minuto minimiza que caiga en malas manos.



Y no poner nada reconocible en la foto es básico, que te la cogen? Pues muy bien, nunca se sabrá de quién es


----------



## Jevitronka (19 Dic 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Ah vale entendido.
> 
> Si, aqui pueden pillarte la foto desde luego hay ese riesgo, pero por lo general salvo algún estupido el resto de la gente no la usaba para molestar a la propietaria de la foto.
> 
> Y los que somos amiguetes por supuesto que no. Tambien si alguién molestaba se le reportaba entre varios para que le banearan. Por lo general no habia problemas además quitarla en un minuto minimiza que caiga en malas manos.



Hombre, no dudo que haya gente legal, pero también hay gente ilegal. Mira Connor, ibis y algún otro forero que compartió su foto y ahora es carne de meme.


----------



## Harold Papanander (19 Dic 2021)

Estafa de hilo. No da lo que promete.

Papelera por favor.


----------



## Ederne (19 Dic 2021)

barullo dijo:


> No no, es que me preocupa tu carrera criminal



Oh, que caballero y cortés, ¿No te habrás excitado?.


----------



## masia (19 Dic 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Con la barata, tampoco. Mira mi estado, soy una monja freelance, lo del follar no es mi estilo de vida



No te confundas "Sor Jevitronka" que cuando una su estilo de vida es follar, se le llama furcia, mientras que las hay que tienen una vida y cuando follan lo hacen con estilo, que es muy diferente,


----------



## Ederne (19 Dic 2021)

masia dijo:


> No te confundas "Sor Jevitronka" que cuando una su estilo de vida es follar, se le llama furcia, mientras que las hay que tienen una vida y cuando follan lo hacen con estilo, que es muy diferente,



¿Por qué lo llaman amor cuando quieren decir sexo?.


----------



## barullo (19 Dic 2021)

Ederne dijo:


> Oh, que caballero y cortés, ¿No te habrás excitado?.



Anda yaaa si no enseñas ni las uñas


----------



## Jevitronka (19 Dic 2021)

masia dijo:


> No te confundas "Sor Jevitronka" que cuando una su estilo de vida es follar, se le llama furcia, mientras que las hay que tienen una vida y cuando follan lo hacen con estilo, que es muy diferente,



Como es follar con estilo?


----------



## Ederne (19 Dic 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Anda yaaa si no enseñas ni las uñas



Con las veinte uñas en el suelo quieres?.


----------



## barullo (19 Dic 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Hombre, no dudo que haya gente legal, pero también hay gente ilegal. Mira Connor, ibis y algún otro forero que compartió su foto y ahora es carne de meme.



Sí, Connor hizo bastante daño pero no fué el único.

A ellos les debemos en parte que mucha gente se desanimara y se marchara o dejara de poner fotos


----------



## masia (19 Dic 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Como es follar con estilo?



No me provoques que igual te sorprendo y aterrizo en Villafria,


----------



## barullo (19 Dic 2021)

genki dijo:


> Y no poner nada reconocible en la foto es básico, que te la cogen? Pues muy bien, nunca se sabrá de quién es



Claro con la foto de tu culo no te pueden reconocer por la calle


----------



## masia (19 Dic 2021)

Ederne dijo:


> ¿Por qué lo llaman amor cuando quieren decir sexo?.



La ví D.E.P. la prota.


----------



## barullo (19 Dic 2021)

Ederne dijo:


> Con las veinte uñas en el suelo quieres?.



Buena posición. Así no me puedes sorprender


----------



## genki (19 Dic 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Claro con la foto de tu culo no te pueden reconocer por la calle



Correcto señor


----------



## Jevitronka (19 Dic 2021)

masia dijo:


> No me provoques que igual te sorprendo y aterrizo en Villafria,



Lo dudo, han quitado los vuelo de Barcelona, para alivio del bolsillo del contribuyente


----------



## Ederne (19 Dic 2021)

Osgustan los trios?


barullo dijo:


> Buena posición. Así no me puedes sorprender



Bfff, me gusta mas la posición amazona...


----------



## masia (19 Dic 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Lo dudo, han quitado los vuelo de Barcelona, para alivio del bolsillo del contribuyente



Tengo el número de Uber a mano.
No me tientes,


----------



## Jevitronka (19 Dic 2021)

masia dijo:


> Tengo el número de Uber a mano.
> No me tientes,



Me caes bien, no te quiero mandar a tomar por culo


----------



## barullo (19 Dic 2021)

Ederne dijo:


> Osgustan los trios?
> 
> Bfff, me gusta mas la posición amazona...



Si son con 2 tias si jijiji  

Pero de amazona no te dejo


----------



## masia (19 Dic 2021)

Ederne dijo:


> Osgustan los trios?
> 
> Bfff, me gusta mas la posición amazona...



Si no hay "duelo de espadas", claro que sí, de lo contrario prefiero ver la película Los Tres Mosqueteros,


----------



## Ederne (19 Dic 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Si son con 2 tias si jijiji
> 
> Pero de amazona no te dejo



Bueno, casi mejor HMH, hoy me acaban de insinuar un trío... no me lo esperaba así de mañana, tengo la cabeza tonta para todo el día...


----------



## barullo (19 Dic 2021)

Ederne dijo:


> Bueno, casi mejor HMH, hoy me acaban de insinuar un trío... no me lo esperaba así de mañana, tengo la cabeza tonta para todo el día...



Es que eres muy ansiosa y se te hace la boca agua ahora  

Ducha fría y una flexiones y se te pasa boba


----------



## masia (19 Dic 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Me caes bien, no te quiero mandar a tomar por culo



Y por qué tendrías que hacerlo???
He dicho algo que te ha parecido ofensivo???


----------



## Ederne (19 Dic 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Es que eres muy ansiosa y se te hace la boca agua ahora
> 
> Ducha fría y una flexiones y se te pasa boba



Aguafiestas, ahora que estoy en lo mejor...


----------



## Jevitronka (19 Dic 2021)

masia dijo:


> Y por qué tendrías que hacerlo???
> He dicho algo que te ha parecido ofensivo???



Claro, presentarte en un sitio con la intención de follar


----------



## genki (19 Dic 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Lo dudo, han quitado los vuelo de Barcelona, para alivio del bolsillo del contribuyente



Tengo vehículo propio


----------



## Jevitronka (19 Dic 2021)

genki dijo:


> Tengo vehículo propio
> Ver archivo adjunto 875554



No es un jondere


----------



## genki (19 Dic 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> No es un jondere



Tengo un Lamborghini


----------



## barullo (19 Dic 2021)

Ederne dijo:


> Aguafiestas, ahora que estoy en lo mejor...



Pues acepta ¿a mi qué me cuentas? la tronchafiestas eres tú si no aceptas

Lo que pasa es que no te gustan ¿a que no?


----------



## Jevitronka (19 Dic 2021)

genki dijo:


> Tengo un Lamborghini
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 875557



No me gustan los colores


----------



## Ederne (19 Dic 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Pues acepta ¿a mi qué me cuentas? la tronchafiestas eres tú si no aceptas
> 
> Lo que pasa es que no te gustan ¿a que no?



Si me gustan porqué son como yo, desde luego no se os puede contar nada...


----------



## genki (19 Dic 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> No me gustan los colores



Pos lo pinto, que problema hay, moza?


----------



## barullo (19 Dic 2021)

Ederne dijo:


> Si me gustan porqué son como yo, desde luego no se os puede contar nada...



Pues adelante, que polvo que no echas hoy no lo echas mañana


----------



## genki (19 Dic 2021)

Ederne dijo:


> Si me gustan porqué son como yo, desde luego no se os puede contar nada...



No es nada especial, se puede contar. Prefiero uno contra una a un trio, como experiencia morbosa, bien, pero poco más


----------



## Jevitronka (19 Dic 2021)

genki dijo:


> Pos lo pinto, que problema hay, moza?



Que no quiero fantas de ningún color ni sabor


----------



## masia (19 Dic 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Claro, presentarte en un sitio con la intención de follar



Creo que hay un malentendido, mi intención era venir a por unas Yemas de Santa Teresa, que las "monjitas" tienen fama de elaborarlas muy bien y de lo "otro" ya me busco la vida si eso.


----------



## genki (19 Dic 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Que no quiero fantas de ningún color ni sabor



Donde te he ofrecido fantas?


----------



## Jevitronka (19 Dic 2021)

genki dijo:


> Donde te he ofrecido fantas?



Por si acaso


----------



## Jevitronka (19 Dic 2021)

masia dijo:


> Creo que hay un malentendido, mi intención era venir a por unas Yemas de Santa Teresa, que las "monjitas" tienen fama de elaborarlas muy bien y de lo "otro" ya me busco la vida si eso.



En mi caso la cocina ya pasó a mejor vida.


----------



## genki (19 Dic 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Por si acaso



Uy no, puedes estar muy tranquila


----------



## Jevitronka (19 Dic 2021)

genki dijo:


> Uy no, puedes estar muy tranquila



Menos mal


----------



## genki (19 Dic 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Menos mal



Ya te digo


----------



## masia (19 Dic 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> En mi caso la cocina ya pasó a mejor vida.



Pues en ese caso, ya las compro en la empresa Santa Teresa junto con el membrillo que es bueno y nos vamos a "birrar" y "karaokear" y me haces de Cicerone por esos lares y siempre con más gente cerca.


----------



## Jevitronka (19 Dic 2021)

genki dijo:


> Ya te digo



Ya podemos seguir siendo hamijos


----------



## Jevitronka (19 Dic 2021)

masia dijo:


> Pues en ese caso, ya las compro en la empresa Santa Teresa junto con el membrillo que es bueno y nos vamos a "birrar" y "karaokear" y me haces de Cicerone por esos lares y siempre con más gente cerca.



Te puedo presentar a chicas si quieres


----------



## genki (19 Dic 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Ya podemos seguir siendo hamijos



Yupiiiii


----------



## masia (19 Dic 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Te puedo presentar a chicas si quieres



Sería un detallazo por tu parte, pero les adviertes que soy feo y pobre y mayor que tú. y lo de besar a la rana, conmigo no funciona.


----------



## Jevitronka (19 Dic 2021)

masia dijo:


> Sería un detallazo por tu parte, pero les adviertes que soy feo y pobre y mayor que tú.



No he dicho que sean de mi edad. Por los karaokes suele ir gente ya mayor, cosa que igual te viene mejor por edad. Las que he visto son viudas, separadas o divorciadas con bastante buena situación económica. Si te hace...


----------



## masia (19 Dic 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> No he dicho que sean de mi edad. Por los karaokes suele ir gente ya mayor, cosa que igual te viene mejor por edad. Las que he visto son viudas, separadas o divorciadas con bastante buena situación económica. Si te hace...



Entonces veo buenas posibilidades, ya que cuando salgo a bailar salsa, swing, lindy hop, .....etc,etc es con quienes mejor conecto y nos divertimos, ya que "Barbies" no hay


----------



## Jevitronka (19 Dic 2021)

masia dijo:


> Entonces veo buenas posibilidades, ya que cuando salgo a bailar salsa, swing, lindy hop, .....etc,etc es con quienes mejor conecto y nos divertimos, ya que "Barbies" no hay



Que no se diga que no quiero que la gente sea feliz


----------



## masia (19 Dic 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Que no se diga que no quiero que la gente sea feliz



Acaso alguien te ha dicho lo contrario???


----------



## Una bruja (20 Dic 2021)

masia dijo:


> Es que antes, eso era un foro "normal" con gente sana y de buen rollo, salvo los 4 tarados de siempre, pero ahora la cosa se ha invertido y hay muchos prófugos de manicomio.



Ese es el principal problema, que esto se ha llenado de escoria peligrosa, y da miedo.
Antes era una cosa sana, entre colegas de foro, donde yo me sentía estrella por un rato y vosotros disfrutabais del morbo de ver a alguien "conocido" y normal enseñando cacho, porque aquí modelos no ha habido pero si muchas que estaban para enseñarse y todos sabemos que en este campo de nabos le hubieseis dado como a un cajón que no cierra si os hubieran dejado.

¡Qué tiempos aquellos!


----------



## Una bruja (20 Dic 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Ayer noche leí lo que dijiste en tu hilo
> 
> ¿dejaste vivos solo a 2 de 28?



¿Con quién hablas?


----------



## uno_de_tantos (20 Dic 2021)

masia dijo:


> Entonces veo buenas posibilidades, ya que cuando salgo a bailar salsa, swing, lindy hop, .....etc,etc es con quienes mejor conecto y nos divertimos, ya que "Barbies" no hay



No desanimes a la gente, hombre!! Que si que hay verdaderos tipazos en las salas de baile, aunque no sean de 20 años (que tiene más mérito). También depende de donde vayas.


----------



## Una bruja (20 Dic 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Las bragas están muy caras, fono para romperlas haciendo el idiota



Véndelas en la internet.
Pregunta a Ratona sobre el tema, que lo estuvo mirando para una amiga,


----------



## Una bruja (20 Dic 2021)

masia dijo:


> Acaso alguien te ha dicho lo contrario???



Yo un poquito lo he pensado, tengo que decirlo.
Por el tono que se gasta y la falta de comprensión lectora en algunos posts


----------



## barullo (20 Dic 2021)

Una bruja dijo:


> ¿Con quién hablas?



Con Ederne, que no sé si sabes quién es.

Si no la ves es porque alguién ignora a alguién


----------



## genki (20 Dic 2021)

Una bruja dijo:


> ¿Con quién hablas?



Que tal ciclista? Como va todo?


----------



## genki (20 Dic 2021)

Una bruja dijo:


> Ese es el principal problema, que esto se ha llenado de escoria peligrosa, y da miedo.
> Antes era una cosa sana, entre colegas de foro, donde yo me sentía estrella por un rato y vosotros disfrutabais del morbo de ver a alguien "conocido" y normal enseñando cacho, porque aquí modelos no ha habido pero si muchas que estaban para enseñarse y todos sabemos que en este campo de nabos le hubieseis dado como a un cajón que no cierra si os hubieran dejado.
> 
> ¡Qué tiempos aquellos!



Coño, es que estáis buenas, aunque las forerAs sean los padres.


----------



## masia (20 Dic 2021)

uno_de_tantos dijo:


> No desanimes a la gente, hombre!! Que si que hay verdaderos tipazos en las salas de baile, aunque no sean de 20 años (que tiene más mérito). También depende de donde vayas.



Claro, pero las milfs que podrían aún posar para Interviu, tienen una cohorte de pagafantas detrás que se dan de hostias entre ellos, y a golpe de Visa y mega-buga en la puerta, para ver quien se la lleva al zurrón y ellas endiosadas.
Yo como no "sobresalgo", me gustan las féminas que no "sobresalen" y resulta que son las más inteligentes y con un atractivo personal perenne al paso del tiempo


----------



## MIP (20 Dic 2021)

Jamás un hilo prometio tanto y dio tan poco.


----------



## xilebo (20 Dic 2021)

masia dijo:


> Entonces veo buenas posibilidades, ya que cuando salgo a bailar salsa, swing, lindy hop, .....etc,etc es con quienes mejor conecto y nos divertimos, ya que "Barbies" no hay



En peores plazas seguro q has toreao tu


----------



## masia (20 Dic 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> En peores plazas seguro q has toreao tu



Seguro que sabes lo que es una "orla universitaria", pues yo tengo una con las fotos de "las plazas" donde he "faenado",


----------



## Jevitronka (20 Dic 2021)

Una bruja dijo:


> Véndelas en la internet.
> Pregunta a Ratona sobre el tema, que lo estuvo mirando para una amiga,



Quién cojones va a comprar eso? Algún enfermo de la cabeza


----------



## Una bruja (20 Dic 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Con Ederne, que no sé si sabes quién es.
> 
> Si no la ves es porque alguién ignora a alguién




¡¡¡Me han puesto en el Ignore!!!
Me voy a llorar al hilo del chucho.


----------



## Una bruja (20 Dic 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Quién cojones va a comprar eso? Algún enfermo de la cabeza



Uy, no sé.
A mí me daría igual lo que hicieran con ellas si yo saco redito.
Piénsalo, te compras un paquete de bragas, tirando por lo alto un paquete de Dim de cuesta 15 euros y son bragas normaluchas para el día a día, las vendes por 50 euros, y te haces un dinero.


----------



## Jevitronka (20 Dic 2021)

Una bruja dijo:


> Uy, no sé.
> A mí me daría igual lo que hicieran con ellas si yo saco redito.
> Piénsalo, te compras un paquete de bragas, tirando por lo alto un paquete de Dim de cuesta 15 euros y son bragas normaluchas para el día a día, las vendes por 50 euros, y te haces un dinero.



Pero que dices? Hay que estar zumbado para hacer eso


----------



## masia (20 Dic 2021)

Una bruja dijo:


> ¡¡¡Me han puesto en el Ignore!!!
> Me voy a llorar al hilo del chucho.



Tampoco te lo tomes tan mal, que es una cta. del pasado agosto y seguro que algo habrás hecho,


----------



## xilebo (20 Dic 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Quién cojones va a comprar eso? Algún enfermo de la cabeza



Aunque no te lo creas, eso se vende  lo lei hace poco que algunas famosillas tipo mujeres y hombres y viceversa vendia su ropa interior usada por internet y se sacaban su dinerillo


----------



## masia (20 Dic 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Pero que dices? Hay que estar zumbado para hacer eso



No vayas tan lejos, que "el pajeador" está interesado con las de "su musa",


----------



## xilebo (20 Dic 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Pero que dices? Hay que estar zumbado para hacer eso



Por probar, poco pierdes


----------



## masia (20 Dic 2021)

MIP dijo:


> Jamás un hilo prometio tanto y dio tan poco.



Con una cta. de 12 años, seguro que ya nada te sorprende de este foro,


----------



## Una bruja (20 Dic 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Pero que dices? Hay que estar zumbado para hacer eso



Yo estoy zumbada, pero por otras cosas, pero si supiera que mis bragas valen, vamos que si lo hacía.



masia dijo:


> Tampoco te lo tomes tan mal, que es una cta. del pasado agosto y seguro que algo habrás hecho,



Que yo sepa no he hecho nada, pero vete a saber con tantos cambios de nick que hay ahora y lo mismo me conoce de temporadas anteriores.


----------



## masia (20 Dic 2021)

Una bruja dijo:


> Yo estoy zumbada, pero por otras cosas, pero si supiera que mis bragas valen, vamos que si lo hacía.
> 
> 
> 
> Que yo sepa no he hecho nada, pero vete a saber con tantos cambios de nick que hay ahora y lo mismo me conoce de temporadas anteriores.



Es evidente que no se ha caído del guindo el pasado agosto, será de cuando "lolachardilleabas" y hay alguna herida sin cicatrizar.
Seguro que @barullo como FBI de este foro sabe muchas cosas,


----------



## Jevitronka (20 Dic 2021)

Una bruja dijo:


> Yo estoy zumbada, pero por otras cosas, pero si supiera que mis bragas valen, vamos que si lo hacía.
> 
> 
> 
> Que yo sepa no he hecho nada, pero vete a saber con tantos cambios de nick que hay ahora y lo mismo me conoce de temporadas anteriores.



Las mias valen para trapos


----------



## Jevitronka (20 Dic 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> Por probar, poco pierdes



Déjate, déjate...


----------



## Jevitronka (20 Dic 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> Aunque no te lo creas, eso se vende  lo lei hace poco que algunas famosillas tipo mujeres y hombres y viceversa vendia su ropa interior usada por internet y se sacaban su dinerillo



Pero yo no soy famosa, joder


----------



## Jevitronka (20 Dic 2021)

masia dijo:


> No vayas tan lejos, que "el pajeador" está interesado con las de "su musa",



Ya veo a ramontxu robando bragas de los tendederos para mandárselas por seur


----------



## xilebo (20 Dic 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Las mias valen para trapos



Pues ya sirven para algo


----------



## masia (20 Dic 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Ya veo a ramontxu robando bragas de los tendederos para mandárselas por seur



Nooooo, que las del tendedero son limpias y él como fetichista, las quiere con "aroma" y acaso un toque de "nocilla" y con una mancha roja ya es el summum


----------



## xilebo (20 Dic 2021)

masia dijo:


> Nooooo, que las del tendedero son limpias y él como fetichista, las quiere con "aroma" y acaso un toque de "nocilla" y con una mancha roja ya es el summum



Y a poder ser tmb ya la prueba del pañuelo gitano


----------



## Jevitronka (20 Dic 2021)

masia dijo:


> Nooooo, que las del tendedero son limpias y él como fetichista, las quiere con "aroma" y acaso un toque de "nocilla" y con una mancha roja ya es el summum



Las querrá para cocinar


----------



## Jevitronka (20 Dic 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> Pues ya sirven para algo



Son modelo clásico, las bragas cristianas no terminan de convencerme, parece que oprimen


----------



## masia (20 Dic 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Las querrá para cocinar



Claro y hacerse una tisana, 
Puaggg, que asco.


----------



## Jevitronka (20 Dic 2021)

masia dijo:


> Claro y hacerse una tisana,
> Puaggg, que asco.



Es como el chiste de Drácula


----------



## masia (20 Dic 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Son modelo clásico, las bragas cristianas no terminan de convencerme, parece que oprimen



Unas fotos aclaratorias serían instructivas para los neófitos,


----------



## Jevitronka (21 Dic 2021)

masia dijo:


> Unas fotos aclaratorias serían instructivas para los neófitos,


----------



## xilebo (21 Dic 2021)

masia dijo:


> Unas fotos aclaratorias serían instructivas para los neófitos,





Jevitronka dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 877489



Pero con ellas puestas, asi nos hacemos una idea mejor


----------



## Jevitronka (21 Dic 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> Pero con ellas puestas, asi nos hacemos una idea mejor



El factor no altera el producto


----------



## mmm (21 Dic 2021)

Fraude de hilo


----------



## masia (21 Dic 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 877489



Se ven cómodas y de "todollevar" a diferencia de un tanga de hilo-regatera,


----------



## Jevitronka (21 Dic 2021)

masia dijo:


> Se ven cómodas y de "todollevar" a diferencia de un tanga de hilo-regatera,



Nada me.parece mas incómodo que tener algo metido en el culo.

Tengo que comprarme, pero voy a variar el color, siempre son negras y se hace un poco pesado


----------



## masia (21 Dic 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Nada me.parece mas incómodo que tener algo metido en el culo.
> 
> Tengo que comprarme, pero voy a variar el color, siempre son negras y se hace un poco pesado



No te olvides de unas rojas de fin de año


----------



## xilebo (21 Dic 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Nada me.parece mas incómodo que tener algo metido en el culo.
> 
> Tengo que comprarme, pero voy a variar el color, siempre son negras y se hace un poco pesado



Hay poca variedad siempre: negro o se recurre al rojo


----------



## Jevitronka (21 Dic 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> Hay poca variedad siempre: negro o se recurre al rojo
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 877509



Rojo en nochevieja


----------



## Jevitronka (21 Dic 2021)

masia dijo:


> No te olvides de unas rojas de fin de año



Esas siempre me las pongo en la cabeza


----------



## xilebo (21 Dic 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Rojo en nochevieja





Jevitronka dijo:


> Esas siempre me las pongo en la cabeza



Foto o reporte


----------



## Jevitronka (21 Dic 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> Foto o reporte



Las fotos familiares no se comparten


----------



## masia (21 Dic 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Esas siempre me las pongo en la cabeza



Y no tienes frio en los "sobacos inferiores"???????


----------



## barullo (22 Dic 2021)

Una bruja dijo:


> Yo estoy zumbada, pero por otras cosas, pero si supiera que mis bragas valen, vamos que si lo hacía.
> 
> 
> 
> Que yo sepa no he hecho nada, pero vete a saber con tantos cambios de nick que hay ahora y lo mismo me conoce de temporadas anteriores.



Se trata de Lisbon ¿te suena?


----------



## barullo (22 Dic 2021)

mmm dijo:


> Fraude de hilo



De eso nada, cansaliebres

Si cuando se pusieron culos no los vistéis pues cuaaanto lo lamento pero estoy hasta los cojones de que os quejéis de vicio

La ardilla, moonlighter o Kaleeshi pusieron fotos de sus tracas en esta misma edición del hilo. Incluso Lisbon/Ederne que racanea bastante puso fotos en esta edición.

Y en las anteriores ya ni te cuento la de viejas glorias que hay, como la corretona o Symphony of Destruction entre otras menos conocidas.

Así que iros a echar pestes a los hilos de los mierdas misoginos del ático que las espantan, que ahí si que nunca os veo quejaros.


----------



## xilebo (22 Dic 2021)

barullo dijo:


> De eso nada, cansaliebres
> 
> Si cuando se pusieron culos no los vistéis pues cuaaanto lo lamento pero estoy hasta los cojones de que os quejéis de vicio
> 
> ...



Symphony, me acuerdo de ella, creo q era granaina y tenia una malafolla


----------



## mmm (22 Dic 2021)

barullo dijo:


> De eso nada, cansaliebres
> 
> Si cuando se pusieron culos no los vistéis pues cuaaanto lo lamento pero estoy hasta los cojones de que os quejéis de vicio
> 
> ...



Estás sensible con la regla?


----------



## Sir Connor (22 Dic 2021)




----------



## barullo (22 Dic 2021)

mmm dijo:


> Estás sensible con la regla?



No, pero cada vez que reflotamos el hilo vienen un par de gilipollas a decir lo que has dicho tú. Unas páginas antes vino otro a decir lo mismo

Como en cualquier hilo multipágina las cosas quizá ya han pasado hace bastante y si no se tiene ni puta idea es mejor callarse.


----------



## barullo (22 Dic 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> Symphony, me acuerdo de ella, creo q era granaina y tenia una malafolla



Menudo trallazo y menudo azote tenia también


----------



## Ederne (22 Dic 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Se trata de Lisbon ¿te suena?



Y a ti por chivato también me estoy planteando meterte en la nevera.


----------



## EMPEDOCLES (22 Dic 2021)

Vale. Y para cuando un post con los grandes exitos?


----------



## barullo (22 Dic 2021)

Ederne dijo:


> Y a ti por chivato también me estoy planteando meterte en la nevera.



Siento que te moleste, pero cuando alguién pregunta suelo ayudar.

Tampoco es nada malo que ignores, todo el mundo puede hacerlo y no hay que justificarse


----------



## barullo (22 Dic 2021)

EMPEDOCLES dijo:


> Vale. Y para cuando un post con los grandes exitos?



No lo veo posible. Pero si las chicas vuelven o quieren repetir podría ser.

Yo estaría encantado porque también me he perdido algunos mofletes


----------



## barullo (23 Dic 2021)

Dedicada a esos que dicen que es un fraude

Ahora se la perderan los rascanalgas 

Solo la subo unos minutos y os recuerdo que no se puede citar este mensaje

Cualquier comentario lo haceis aparte sin citar


Spoiler


----------



## Ederne (31 Dic 2021)

*Feliz Año!!!.*



Ver archivo adjunto 889088


----------



## barullo (31 Dic 2021)

No se ha visto

No hay que ponerlas a traición y si se ponen se me manda copia con acuse de recibo


----------



## perrosno (31 Dic 2021)

Este hilo sin fotos no vale una puta mierda


----------



## barullo (9 Ene 2022)

No la vimos @Ederne  ¿no vas a repetir?


----------



## Hielo/Fuego (9 Ene 2022)

barullo dijo:


> No la vimos @Ederne  ¿no vas a repetir?



hay que ser paciente,ya hasta el 31 diciembre de 2022 no hay más foto,lo quieres todo ya barullo


----------



## barullo (9 Ene 2022)

Hielo/Fuego dijo:


> hay que ser paciente,ya hasta el 31 diciembre de 2022 no hay más foto,lo quieres todo ya barullo


----------



## Hielo/Fuego (9 Ene 2022)

barullo dijo:


>



Nadie dijo que la vida fuera fácil,el tiempo pasa rápido,aprovechemoslo hasta entonces


----------



## barullo (9 Ene 2022)

Hielo/Fuego dijo:


> Nadie dijo que la vida fuera fácil,el tiempo pasa rápido,aprovechemoslo hasta entonces



Yo ya estoy sentado y con la maquinilla de afeitar a mano


----------



## Hielo/Fuego (9 Ene 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Yo ya estoy sentado y con la maquinilla de afeitar a mano



eso es bueno,un hombre previsor vale por mil ,y de vez en cuando haz alguna otra cosilla para aprovechar más


----------



## barullo (9 Ene 2022)

Hielo/Fuego dijo:


> eso es bueno,un hombre previsor vale por mil ,y de vez en cuando haz alguna otra cosilla para aprovechar más



Si pone foto ya me voy tocando


----------



## Ederne (20 Feb 2022)

Hoy hace frio... estoy solita en casa, necesito un poco de calorcitoo....


----------



## Hielo/Fuego (20 Feb 2022)

Ederne dijo:


> Hoy hace frio... estoy solita en casa, necesito un poco de calorcitoo....



Te pones una manta bien por encima y a ver peli antigua,aquí en la isla estamos a 19º no me puedo quejar la verdad.Anoche hizo un viento terrible como en las pelis de terror antiguas con las ventanas pam pam


----------



## ElHombreSinNombre (20 Feb 2022)

Ederne dijo:


> Hoy hace frio... estoy solita en casa, necesito un poco de calorcitoo....



Aquí más de uno no tenemos problema en ayudarte en eso.
Lo único que ten cuidado, no te vayas a quemar


----------



## Ederne (20 Feb 2022)

Hielo/Fuego dijo:


> Te pones una manta bien por encima y a ver peli antigua,aquí en la isla estamos a 19º no me puedo quejar la verdad.Anoche hizo un viento terrible como en las pelis de terror antiguas con las ventanas pam pam





ElHombreSinNombre dijo:


> Aquí más de uno no tenemos problema en ayudarte en eso.
> Lo único que ten cuidado, no te vayas a quemar



Pues esoo, necesitaba otro tipo de calor... que reacción mas tonta tuve hoy al levantarrrme...
Necesitaba alguien encima o debajo, que al final es lo mismoo....


----------



## Hielo/Fuego (20 Feb 2022)

Ederne dijo:


> Pues esoo, necesitaba otro tipo de calor... que reacción mas tonta tuve hoy al levantarrrme...
> Necesitaba alguien encima o debajo, que al final es lo mismoo....



claro, aparte de la manta hay más opciones que funcionan muy bien.Una duchita juntos para después masaje con aceite de coco y almendra...


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (20 Feb 2022)

Ederne dijo:


> Hoy hace frio... estoy solita en casa, necesito un poco de calorcitoo....



Aquí hay un forero especializado en calentar y con fama de ser el más huelebragas del foro, si lo citas seguro que acude rápido a quitarte el frío, yo lo tengo ignore y no verá mi citación.
@Azog el Profanador


----------



## barullo (20 Feb 2022)

Ederne dijo:


> Pues esoo, necesitaba otro tipo de calor... que reacción mas tonta tuve hoy al levantarrrme...
> Necesitaba alguien encima o debajo, que al final es lo mismoo....



Cuidado no caigáis en la trampa que quiere daros matarile

Es una mantis como las de las pelis


----------



## ElHombreSinNombre (20 Feb 2022)

Ederne dijo:


> Pues esoo, necesitaba otro tipo de calor... que reacción mas tonta tuve hoy al levantarrrme...
> Necesitaba alguien encima o debajo, que al final es lo mismoo....



Pues la verdad entre que últimamente estoy más activo que de costumbre y que leer este tipo de cosas hace que la imaginación de uno empiece a volar creo que yo también empiezo a necesitar cierto tipo de calor, y con alguien debajo para ser las exacto.


----------



## Hielo/Fuego (20 Feb 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Cuidado no caigáis en la trampa que quiere daros matarile
> 
> Es una mantis como la de las pelis



no pasa nada Barullo, todo está bien,todo bajo control,ni trampas ni matarile


----------



## barullo (20 Feb 2022)

ElHombreSinNombre dijo:


> Pues la verdad entre que últimamente estoy más activo que de costumbre y que leer este tipo de cosas hace que la imaginación de uno empiece a volar creo que yo también empiezo a necesitar cierto tipo de calor, y con alguien debajo para ser las exacto.



Cuidado hombreSinNombre que te puede convertir en el hombre sin cojones o algo peor


----------



## barullo (20 Feb 2022)

Hielo/Fuego dijo:


> no pasa nada Barullo, todo está bien,todo bajo control,ni trampas ni matarile



Eeeh que yo la ví primero, pisachanclas


----------



## barullo (20 Feb 2022)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> Aquí hay un forero especializado en calentar y con fama de ser el más huelebragas del foro, si lo citas seguro que acude rápido a quitarte el frío, yo lo tengo ignore y no verá mi citación.
> @Azog el Profanador



¿Por qué os metéis tanto con Jorge_24?

Siempre ha sido buen forero


----------



## ElHombreSinNombre (20 Feb 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Cuidado hombreSinNombre que te puede convertir en el hombre sin cojones o algo peor



Tranquilo, sé cuidar bien de mí mismo.
Aún así gracias por preocuparte conforero.


----------



## Hielo/Fuego (20 Feb 2022)

barullo dijo:


> ¿Por qué os metéis tanto con Jorge_24?
> 
> Siempre ha sido buen forero



Voy a hablar por mi, porque hay cosas que superan mis límites,darle coba a una persona que ha acusado y sigue acusando de delitos tremendamente graves a medio foro (y me incluyo) es inaceptable.Dicho esto,del tema de Azog no quiero volver a hablar


----------



## barullo (20 Feb 2022)

Hielo/Fuego dijo:


> Voy a hablar por mi, porque hay cosas que superan mis límites,darle coba a una persona que ha acusado y sigue acusando de delitos tremendamente graves a medio foro (y me incluyo) es inaceptable.Dicho esto,del tema de Azog no quiero volver a hablar



Vale okis oido cocina


----------



## barullo (20 Feb 2022)

ElHombreSinNombre dijo:


> Tranquilo, sé cuidar bien de mí mismo.
> Aún así gracias por preocuparte conforero.



Hazme caso y alejate mientras puedas, brincapozas


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (20 Feb 2022)

barullo dijo:


> ¿Por qué os metéis tanto con Jorge_24?
> 
> Siempre ha sido buen forero



Era un tío a quien respetaba, hasta que empezó a confraternizar y oler las bragas al ser más despreciable e hijo de puta del foro, que no es otro que @PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL , el troll y hater a sueldo del calvo López que desde hace años se dedica a tachar de pederasta a todo aquel que le lleve la contraria, ese respeto que le tenía se hizo añicos cuando lo vi soltar babas por esa escoria tironucable.


----------



## Una bruja (20 Feb 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Cuidado no caigáis en la trampa que quiere daros matarile
> 
> Es una mantis como las de las pelis



¿Con quién hablais? 
No me lo digas, el de Hoy que sigue dando por saco,¿No?
Yo quiero saber si me ve o no...


----------



## barullo (20 Feb 2022)

Una bruja dijo:


> ¿Con quién hablais?
> No me lo digas, el de Hoy que sigue dando por saco,¿No?
> Yo quiero saber si me ve o no...



No sé qué dices pon el bullate trufita


----------



## barullo (20 Feb 2022)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> Era un tío a quien respetaba, hasta que empezó a confraternizar y oler las bragas al ser más despreciable e hijo de puta del foro, que no es otro que @PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL , el troll y hater a sueldo del calvo López que desde hace años se dedica a tachar de pederasta a todo aquel que le lleve la contraria, ese respeto que le tenía se hizo añicos cuando lo vi soltar babas por esa escoria tironucable.



Entendido gracias por explicar

Aunque no hace falta citar


----------



## Una bruja (20 Feb 2022)

barullo dijo:


> No sé qué dices por el bullate trufita



Qué si hablas con él de Bot manos peludas, y que quiero saber si me ve a mí o no.
Le tengo en el ignore máximo.


----------



## barullo (20 Feb 2022)

Una bruja dijo:


> Qué si hablas con él de Bot manos peludas, y que quiero saber si me ve a mí o no.
> Le tengo en el ignore máximo.



No sé quién es pero no, no hablo con ningún manos peludas

Venga no te hagas la orejas que te escaqueas que no veas y pon los mofletes


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (20 Feb 2022)

barullo dijo:


> No sé quién es pero no, no hablo con ningún manos peludas
> 
> Venga no te hagas la orejas que te escaqueas que no veas y pon los mofletes



Joder quién va a ser, el enfermo que se hace pasar por mujer, @PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL .


----------



## Una bruja (20 Feb 2022)

¿Con quién hablas?


----------



## Ederne (20 Feb 2022)

Hielo/Fuego dijo:


> claro, aparte de la manta hay más opciones que funcionan muy bien.Una duchita juntos para después masaje con aceite de coco y almendra...



Bien caliente vendría bien y luego un masaje tántrico...


barullo dijo:


> Cuidado no caigáis en la trampa que quiere daros matarile
> 
> Es una mantis como las de las pelis



Como Assumpta en la película *Matador,* como me pone ese momento... 


ElHombreSinNombre dijo:


> Pues la verdad entre que últimamente estoy más activo que de costumbre y que leer este tipo de cosas hace que la imaginación de uno empiece a volar creo que yo también empiezo a necesitar cierto tipo de calor, y con alguien debajo para ser las exacto.



Yo prefiero arriba, *Amazona, *así tengo el control... 
Se puede hacer un trío, ¿No te gustan?.


----------



## Hielo/Fuego (20 Feb 2022)

Ya sabes @Ederne que el agua caliente deja la piel sensibilizada,con lo que el aceite de coco y almendra más buenas manos produce un resultado muy intenso.Y lo de tántrico,¿por qué no? hay que experimentar todo tipo de sensaciones ...


----------



## Ederne (20 Feb 2022)

Prefiero HMH es el trío por excelencia, o sea ¿Tienes aguante?.


----------



## Una bruja (20 Feb 2022)

Seguramente.

No soy de hacer amigos, ya me conoces.


----------



## Una bruja (20 Feb 2022)

Eso, o es un troll.
Ya me ha pasado en anteriores ocasiones.
Tengo como un radar para descubrir foreros que se hacen pasar por tía.
Para que no les fastidie la fiesta, me suelen meter en el ignore, es un clásico.


----------



## Jevitronka (20 Feb 2022)

Una bruja dijo:


> Eso, o es un troll.
> Ya me ha pasado en anteriores ocasiones.
> Tengo como un radar para descubrir foreros que se hacen pasar por tía.
> Para que no les fastidie la fiesta, me suelen meter en el ignore, es un clásico.



Medio foro dice que soy un maromo ¿Que opinas?


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (20 Feb 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Medio foro dice que soy un maromo ¿Que opinas?



Yo como multi nodriza tuyo opino que no.


----------



## Jevitronka (20 Feb 2022)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> Yo como multi nodriza tuyo opino que no.



Veredicto de la señora bruja, que es quien tiene el radar


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (20 Feb 2022)

Haces bien, hice uno hace 30 años y fue un desastre.


----------



## Hielo/Fuego (20 Feb 2022)

off topic forero, ¿qué le pasó a tu cuenta de la casita?


----------



## Lubinillo (20 Feb 2022)

Vaya mierda, he llegado tarde ya no hay ningún trasero.


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (20 Feb 2022)

Lubinillo dijo:


> Vaya mierda, he llegado tarde ya no hay ningún trasero.



Hay que llegar antes forastero, los traseros están caros de ver.


----------



## barullo (20 Feb 2022)

Una bruja dijo:


> Seguramente.
> 
> No soy de hacer amigos, ya me conoces.



Pon el bullate que llevas todo el día y ni caso


----------



## Hielo/Fuego (20 Feb 2022)

perfecto entonces, esperemos que no te reconozca esa persona con tu nuevo nick


----------



## Lubinillo (20 Feb 2022)

como te puedes imaginar no voy a mirar las ciento y pico paginas para ver unos portapeos


----------



## Hielo/Fuego (20 Feb 2022)

Situaciones extremas requieren medidas extremas como utilización de cuentas "fantasmas" para sobrevivir en territorio hostil


----------



## Lubinillo (20 Feb 2022)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Esto si es el concurso definitivo para floreras !!



Estos de donde es de la gusania o de la pirateria?


----------



## Ederne (20 Feb 2022)

No es eso, pero no voy a dar detalles en público de mis gustos, la calle está muy concurrida.


----------



## Jevitronka (20 Feb 2022)

Tampoco hace falta que me engañes tam descaradamente


----------



## Jevitronka (20 Feb 2022)

Donde comen dos.multis comen trece millones


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (20 Feb 2022)

No te la vas a follar, no insistas.


----------



## Una bruja (20 Feb 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Medio foro dice que soy un maromo ¿Que opinas?



Yo ya no opino.
Es mejor ver, oír y callar.
Total, ¿Para qué?


----------



## Jevitronka (20 Feb 2022)

Una bruja dijo:


> Yo ya no opino.
> Es mejor ver, oír y callar.
> Total, ¿Para qué?



Con lo divertido que es picar a la gente, joder


----------



## Jevitronka (20 Feb 2022)

Hielo/Fuego dijo:


> perfecto entonces, esperemos que no te reconozca esa persona con tu nuevo nick



Persona no es el término correcto


----------



## Hielo/Fuego (20 Feb 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Persona no es el término correcto



¿tienes ganas de marcha Jevi? yo diria que sí


----------



## Ederne (20 Feb 2022)

No es eso, aquí cada cual cuenta lo que le parece, de este sitio no espero nada.
Nada he perdido porque nada he ganado. Lo que encontré aquí por casualidad me quedo con ello.


----------



## HARLEY66 (20 Feb 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Tampoco hace falta que me engañes tam descaradamente



Te quiere follar


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (20 Feb 2022)

Hielo/Fuego dijo:


> ¿tienes ganas de marcha Jevi? yo diria que sí


----------



## Jevitronka (20 Feb 2022)

Hielo/Fuego dijo:


> ¿tienes ganas de marcha Jevi? yo diria que sí



Tranquilo, que ese espantajo no me lee, a no ser que se haya hecho un multi y se lo chiven sus enanitos


----------



## Hielo/Fuego (20 Feb 2022)

Ederne dijo:


> No es eso, aquí cada cual cuenta lo que le parece, de este sitio no espero nada.
> Nada he perdido porque nada he ganado. Lo que encontré aquí por casualidad me quedo con ello.



Algo sí has ganado Ederne,unos buenos recuerdos que te llevarás en tu vida fuera del foro


----------



## Jevitronka (20 Feb 2022)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Te quiere follar



Pero yo a él no, y una cosa no pasa si uno no quiere


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (20 Feb 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Persona no es el término correcto



Jumento, escoria, escombro, mojón, aborto, saco de mierda.
Pues anda que no hay términos más apropiados.


----------



## Ederne (20 Feb 2022)

Hielo/Fuego dijo:


> Algo sí has ganado Ederne,unos buenos recuerdos que te llevarás en tu vida fuera del foro



Si y de cierta persona que ya no está, pero la vida sigue...


----------



## Jevitronka (20 Feb 2022)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> Jumentos, escoria, escombro, mojón, aborto, saco de mierda.
> Pues anda que no hay términos más apropiados.



Hay que contratar a Leonardo Dantés para que haga una buena canción


----------



## Una bruja (20 Feb 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Con lo divertido que es picar a la gente, joder



Lo sé, nunca me equivoco.
Mira qué me da rabia, porque a veces quiero dar una oportunidad y me llevo cada chasco.
Pero es verdad que a ti no te he analizado lo suficiente, no interactuamos en los mismos hilos 
Por eso prefiero abstenerme a dar mi modesta opinión, que tampoco es ninguna certeza.


----------



## Ederne (20 Feb 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Tranquilo, que ese espantajo no me lee, a no ser que se haya hecho un multi y se lo chiven sus enanitos



Si que te leen y mas de lo que tu te crees, como dice @barullo están detrás de los arbustos.


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (20 Feb 2022)

Ederne dijo:


> Si y de cierta persona que ya no está, pero la vida sigue...



No está en el foro o falleció?.
Lo último es jodido, ya conocí 2 muertes de gente a la que apreciaba en otros foros.


----------



## Hielo/Fuego (20 Feb 2022)

Ederne dijo:


> Si y de cierta persona que ya no está, pero la vida sigue...



También tengo recuerdos de esa persona,pero hay que seguir adelante.Ya sabes que no vamos a vivir para siempre y el tiempo no se para nadie


----------



## Una bruja (20 Feb 2022)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Te quiere follar



Habló de putas la tacones.


----------



## Ederne (20 Feb 2022)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> No está en el foro o falleció?.
> Lo último es jodido, ya conocí 2 muertes de gente a la que apreciaba en otros foros.



No está ya el foro y en el fondo me alegro que saliese de aquí.


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (20 Feb 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Hay que contratar a Leonardo Dantés para que haga una buena canción



Leonardo si nos lees y estás en el foro ponte manos a la obra.


----------



## Jevitronka (20 Feb 2022)

Ederne dijo:


> Si que te leen y mas de lo que tu te crees, como dice @barullo están detrás de los arbustos.



Joder, yo que creía que en cuanto ignorabas o te ignoraban es para no leerse más.


----------



## Jevitronka (20 Feb 2022)

Tan sencillo como quitar el ignore si es que yo no he ignorado. Como se complica la vida la gente, de verdad


----------



## Goyim desobediente (20 Feb 2022)

142 respuestas y ni una triste nalga he visto


----------



## Jevitronka (20 Feb 2022)

Una bruja dijo:


> Lo sé, nunca me equivoco.
> Mira qué me da rabia, porque a veces quiero dar una oportunidad y me llevo cada chasco.
> Pero es verdad que a ti no te he analizado lo suficiente, no interactuamos en los mismos hilos
> Por eso prefiero abstenerme a dar mi modesta opinión, que tampoco es ninguna certeza.



Joder, dala con el análisis que tengas por el momento, que me hace ilusión


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (20 Feb 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Tan sencillo como quitar el ignore si es que yo no he ignorado. Como se complica la vida la gente, de verdad



O entrar sin loguearse, muchos hilos se leen desconectado.
De hecho yo antes de registrarme estuve un par de días leyendo y oteando el horizonte.


----------



## Jevitronka (20 Feb 2022)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> O entrar sin loguearse, muchos hilos se leen desconectado.
> De hecho yo antes de registrarme estuve un par de días leyendo y oteando el horizonte.



Por ejemplo.nes que la gente no piensa, se hace multis para guerras ficticias


----------



## Ederne (20 Feb 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Joder, yo que creía que en cuanto ignorabas o te ignoraban es para no leerse más.



Esa es la teoría, la práctica es muy diferente hay gente que son como la "portera de la escalera".


----------



## HARLEY66 (20 Feb 2022)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> O entrar sin loguearse, muchos hilos se leen desconectado.
> De hecho yo antes de registrarme estuve un par de días leyendo y oteando el horizonte.



Y te parecí simpático y encantador, a que sí?


----------



## Ederne (20 Feb 2022)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> O entrar sin loguearse, muchos hilos se leen desconectado.
> De hecho yo antes de registrarme estuve un par de días leyendo y oteando el horizonte.



Yo por esa condición prefiero el Ático, no se puede ver desde fuera, la guarde no me suele gustar.


----------



## Jevitronka (20 Feb 2022)

Ederne dijo:


> Esa es la teoría, la práctica es muy diferente hay gente que son como la "portera de la escalera".



Esa frase es mía!!!!


----------



## Rizzo (20 Feb 2022)

Hola culos.


----------



## Jevitronka (20 Feb 2022)

No me interesa leer imbéciles, la verdad


----------



## Ederne (20 Feb 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Esa frase es mía!!!!



Jajaja, mientras no te adjudiquen el puesto


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (20 Feb 2022)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Y te parecí simpático y encantador, a que sí?



Pues si, me dije "ese chucho tiene de indepe lo que yo", va de farol.
Lógicamente no vi al demente de las manos peludas desvariar con sus CSI de mierda acusando de pederastas a medio foro, de lo contrario no pongo los pies aquí ni loco.


----------



## Jevitronka (20 Feb 2022)

Ederne dijo:


> Jajaja, mientras no te adjudiquen el puesto



Si yo nunca me entero de nada, y si me entero se me olvida al día siguiente


----------



## Lubinillo (20 Feb 2022)

La verdad es que a mi el único que me gustaría ver es el de @Jevitronka


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (20 Feb 2022)

Goyim desobediente dijo:


> 142 respuestas y ni una triste nalga he visto



Pues yo puse un culo muy Gostoso hace rato, hay testigos por aquí.
Lo quité para evitar pajas en el hilo.


----------



## Jevitronka (20 Feb 2022)

Lubinillo dijo:


> La verdad es que a mi el único que me gustaría ver es el de @Jevitronka



Pero por qué, si es feo y desagradable


----------



## Goyim desobediente (20 Feb 2022)

Ederne dijo:


> Yo por esa condición prefiero el Ático, no se puede ver desde fuera, la guarde no me suele gustar.





Jevitronka dijo:


> Esa frase es mía!!!!





Rizzo dijo:


> Hola culos.



Aquí se viene a dejar selfie de culo tanto ñeñeñeñeñe.
Y al descubierto o en su defecto en tanga, que os veo venir y no me la liaís.


----------



## Jevitronka (20 Feb 2022)

Goyim desobediente dijo:


> Aquí se viene a dejar selfie de culo tanto ñeñeñeñeñe.
> Y al descubierto o en su defecto en tanga, que os veo venir y no me la liaís.



Perdona, lo estoy haciendo como el culo


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (20 Feb 2022)

No la pongo más, ese culo es particular mío.


----------



## Lubinillo (20 Feb 2022)

Goyim desobediente dijo:


> 142 respuestas y ni una triste nalga he visto



El unico que hay es de una chica muy entrada en carnes que mas que un culo parece un portaviones


----------



## Ederne (20 Feb 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Si yo nunca me entero de nada, y si me entero se me olvida al día siguiente



A mi por ahora no me lo han llamado, pero reconozco que soy cotilla, voy a tener que hacer cuenta nueva en *Cotilleando. *


----------



## Goyim desobediente (20 Feb 2022)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> Pues yo puse un culo muy Gostoso hace rato, hay testigos por aquí.
> Lo quité para evitar pajas en el hilo.



Yo es que he llegado hace como 5 minutos. Y que menos que la fotoculo sea fresca de alguna forera..sino no hay morbo


----------



## Jevitronka (20 Feb 2022)

Ederne dijo:


> A mi por ahora no me lo han llamado, pero reconozco que soy cotilla, voy a tener que hacer cuenta nueva en *Cotilleando. *



Estarás entrenada a troleos, ya que ambos foros son lo mismo pero dirigidos a diferentes sexos


----------



## Ederne (20 Feb 2022)

Ederne dijo:


> A mi por ahora no me lo han llamado, pero reconozco que soy cotilla, voy a tener que hacer cuenta nueva en *Cotilleando. *





Goyim desobediente dijo:


> Aquí se viene a dejar selfie de culo tanto ñeñeñeñeñe.
> Y al descubierto o en su defecto en tanga, que os veo venir y no me la liaís.



Creo que has llegado tarde, ¿Qué gano yo con eso?.


----------



## Lubinillo (20 Feb 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Pero por qué, si es feo y desagradable



Yo que se, el amor es así, no se elige


----------



## Goyim desobediente (20 Feb 2022)

Lo he leído lo sufiente como pa saber que NO quiero ver eso...creo..jjj


----------



## Jevitronka (20 Feb 2022)

Lubinillo dijo:


> Yo que se, el amor es así, no se elige



Con ese jamón de tu avatar no te va a llegar para alimentarme


----------



## HARLEY66 (20 Feb 2022)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> Pues si, me dije "ese chucho tiene de indepe lo que yo", va de farol.
> Lógicamente no vi al demente de las manos peludas desvariar con sus CSI de mierda acusando de pederastas a medio foro, de lo contrario no pongo los pies aquí ni loco.



pero....pero... si yo si soy indepe !!


----------



## Goyim desobediente (20 Feb 2022)

Ederne dijo:


> Creo que has llegado tarde, ¿Qué gano yo con eso?.



Bueno un resumen con los mejores momentos? Gráfico pls


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (20 Feb 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Estarás entrenada a troleos, ya que ambos foros son lo mismo pero dirigidos a diferentes sexos



Podíamos montar un foro de multis, yo sería el administrador, como multi nodriza, y todos los que el gordo dice que son multis míos foreros veteranos.


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (20 Feb 2022)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> pero....pero... si yo si soy indepe !!



Los cojones, indepe de boquilla.


----------



## Jevitronka (20 Feb 2022)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> Podíamos montar un foro de multis, yo sería el administrador, como multi nodriza, y todos los que el gordo dice que son multis míos foreros veteranos.



Sería multiorgasmico


----------



## Ederne (20 Feb 2022)

Goyim desobediente dijo:


> Bueno un resumen con los mejores momentos? Gráfico pls



No llevo mucho tiempo aquí, pero el Op tiene un buen book, es su hilo


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (20 Feb 2022)

Ni de coña, el gordo ya desvariaba mucho antes de llegar yo aquí, hay un hilo que ponía fecha a sus inicios y data de hace bastantes años, si lo encuentro te lo pongo.
No olvide que antes de ser proguarra estuvo con otros dos nicks, intuitiva delatadora y agente CSI os vigilo.


----------



## Goyim desobediente (20 Feb 2022)

Ederne dijo:


> No llevo mucho tiempo aquí, pero el Op tiene un buen book, es su hilo



Yaa pero pedirle el pack a un tío como que le quita la emoción...


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (20 Feb 2022)

Pido ignore colectivo para este sujeto


ESTÁ INTERNET PLAGADO Y SABEMOS TODAS TUS MULTIS VIOLADOR DE MENORES.. MODERACIÓN EN FOROCAGALERDOS Y BURBUJA CON MULTINICKS, ESTUVISTE EN LA CARCEL POR WEB DE PEDOFILIA TOCAMIENTOS A MENORES DE LOS CUALES TUS SOBRIN@S FUERON UNAS DE TUS VICTIMAS Y POR NARCOTRÁFICO Y PORNOGRAFIA TODO INTERNET...




www.burbuja.info




Aquí lo tienes, yo llegué al foro en 2019, ese hijo de puta lleva con sus mierdas aquí desde 2014, más de 7 años vertiendo mierda en el foro.


----------



## Lubinillo (20 Feb 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Con ese jamón de tu avatar no te va a llegar para alimentarme



jajajajaa tambien tengo chorixo


----------



## Jevitronka (20 Feb 2022)

Lubinillo dijo:


> jajajajaa tambien tengo chorixo



No consumo de esas cosas


----------



## Ederne (20 Feb 2022)

Goyim desobediente dijo:


> Yaa pero pedirle el pack a un tío como que le quita la emoción...



Al final de cuentas es lo mismo, no suele pasar fotos, sería una descortesía por su parte. Fotos de mujeres sexys te vas encontrar millones en internet.
¿No sé porque os da tanto morbo?.


----------



## xilebo (20 Feb 2022)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> Pido ignore colectivo para este sujeto
> 
> 
> ESTÁ INTERNET PLAGADO Y SABEMOS TODAS TUS MULTIS VIOLADOR DE MENORES.. MODERACIÓN EN FOROCAGALERDOS Y BURBUJA CON MULTINICKS, ESTUVISTE EN LA CARCEL POR WEB DE PEDOFILIA TOCAMIENTOS A MENORES DE LOS CUALES TUS SOBRIN@S FUERON UNAS DE TUS VICTIMAS Y POR NARCOTRÁFICO Y PORNOGRAFIA TODO INTERNET...
> ...



Y los que le queda todavia


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (20 Feb 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Y los que le queda todavia



Normal, hasta que el calvo cierre el foro, está claro que o es el calvo con un multi, o está a sueldo para generar tráfico.
Bueno puntualizo, hasta que el calvo cierre el foro, o se lo cierren, que tampoco es descartable.


----------



## Erik morden (20 Feb 2022)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> Pido ignore colectivo para este sujeto
> 
> 
> ESTÁ INTERNET PLAGADO Y SABEMOS TODAS TUS MULTIS VIOLADOR DE MENORES.. MODERACIÓN EN FOROCAGALERDOS Y BURBUJA CON MULTINICKS, ESTUVISTE EN LA CARCEL POR WEB DE PEDOFILIA TOCAMIENTOS A MENORES DE LOS CUALES TUS SOBRIN@S FUERON UNAS DE TUS VICTIMAS Y POR NARCOTRÁFICO Y PORNOGRAFIA TODO INTERNET...
> ...



Esa cuenta no era suya, se lo puedes preguntar


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (20 Feb 2022)

Ederne dijo:


> Al final de cuentas es lo mismo, no suele pasar fotos, sería una descortesía por su parte. Fotos de mujeres sexys te vas encontrar millones en internet.
> ¿No sé porque os da tanto morbo?.



No me negarás que el morbo es mutuo.
O a vosotras no os da morbo recibir fotos picantes?.


----------



## xilebo (20 Feb 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> No consumo de esas cosas



Parece mentira no conocerla, ella es mas de salmon y ensalada


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (20 Feb 2022)

Erik morden dijo:


> Esa cuenta no era suya, se lo puedes preguntar



¿De que cuenta hablas?.
Si te refieres al hijo de perra del que habla el hilo yo no tengo nada que preguntarle.


----------



## Jevitronka (20 Feb 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Parece mentira no conocerla, ella es mas de salmon y ensalada



Yo como muy mal


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (20 Feb 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Yo como muy mal



Pero descomes muy bien, me lo ha dicho un tal Roca.


----------



## Erik morden (20 Feb 2022)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> ¿De que cuenta hablas?.
> Si te refieres al hijo de perra del que habla el hilo yo no tengo nada que preguntarle.



Creo que me refiero a él.
Te lo puede decir si quiere, esa cuenta no es suya.
Cómo si eso importase...


----------



## Goyim desobediente (20 Feb 2022)

Ederne dijo:


> Al final de cuentas es lo mismo, no suele pasar fotos, sería una descortesía por su parte. Fotos de mujeres sexys te vas encontrar millones en internet.
> ¿No sé porque os da tanto morbo?.



A ver...me vas a decir que a tí te pone lo mismo una foto de un Kevin cualquiera sacada de google con una que te mande alguno por wassap o instagram..


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (20 Feb 2022)

Erik morden dijo:


> Creo que me refiero a él.
> Te lo puede decir si quiere, esa cuenta no es suya.
> Cómo si eso importase...



Es compartida?, es prestada?.
Que más dá cuando te dedicas a continuar vomitando la misma mierda durante 7 años desde una cuenta.
7 putos años con sus CSI de mierda de corta y pega y acusando de pederastas y criminales a medio foro.
7 putos años sin que el hijo de puta que administra el foro mueva un dedo a pesar de los cientos de reportes.


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (20 Feb 2022)

Goyim desobediente dijo:


> A ver...me vas a decir que a tí te pone lo mismo una foto de un Kevin cualquiera sacada de google con una que te mande alguno por wassap o instagram..



Ni por asomo es lo mismo, y quien diga lo contrario no ha recibido una foto de un desnudo por whatssap en su vida.


----------



## xilebo (20 Feb 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Yo como muy mal



Pues muy mal, con tanta comida saludable y buena que hay para elegir y comer hoy en dia, tienes delito


----------



## Erik morden (20 Feb 2022)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> Es compartida?, es prestada?.
> Que más dá cuando te dedicas a continuar vomitando la misma mierda durante 7 años desde una cuenta.
> 7 putos años con sus CSI de mierda de corta y pega y acusando de pederastas y criminales a medio foro.
> 7 putos años sin que el hijo de puta que administra el foro mueva un dedo a pesar de los cientos de reportes.



3 años, no 7


----------



## Jevitronka (20 Feb 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Pues muy mal, con tanta comida saludable y buena que hay para elegir y comer hoy en dia, tienes delito



Si es que vengo de trabajar cansada y voy a lo más facil


----------



## Goyim desobediente (20 Feb 2022)

Naada. Tendrá 10 cm menos que Jhonny de google y ni de coña se le marcan las abdominales, pero les ponen 100 veces más berracas el Antonio cualquiera que es amigo de su prima la Natalia o yoquesé que un Jhonny mándibula cuadrada sosaina sacado de Google. Tú lo sabes yo lo sé.
Si es fotopolla a traición, ya no tanto, ojo


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (20 Feb 2022)

Erik morden dijo:


> 3 años, no 7



7 años lleva esa cuenta vomitando la misma mierda, sea del gordo con dedos de morcilla o de Perico el de los palotes.
¿Que pasa que el delito es menor si son 3 años?.


----------



## xilebo (20 Feb 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Si es que vengo de trabajar cansada y voy a lo más facil



Ya somos dos, a mi me pasa lo mismo


----------



## Jevitronka (20 Feb 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Ya somos dos, a mi me pasa lo mismo



Y a todo currito que trabaje duro. Llegas a casa y no te apetece hacer una mierda


----------



## xilebo (20 Feb 2022)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> 7 años lleva esa cuenta vomitando la misma mierda, sea del gordo con dedos de morcilla o de Perico el de los palotes.
> ¿Que pasa que el delito es menor si son 3 años?.



Si, es una falta leve: dos padre nuestros y 3 ave maria, y listo


----------



## Ederne (20 Feb 2022)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> No me negarás que el morbo es mutuo.
> O a vosotras no os da morbo recibir fotos picantes?.



A mi en particular no me atrae, tiene que estar muy trabajada la foto para que me diga algo, me gusta mas insinuar.
Estoy en una web a tal efecto.


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (20 Feb 2022)

Ederne dijo:


> A mi en particular no me atrae, tiene que estar muy trabajada la foto para que me diga algo, me gusta mas insinuar.
> Estoy en una web a tal efecto.



Nombre de la web o te meto en el ignore.


----------



## Ederne (20 Feb 2022)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> Nombre de la web o te meto en el ignore.



No puedo, si no me buscas la perdición y estarían todos los pervertidos buscando perfiles en dicha web hasta encontrarme.


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (20 Feb 2022)

Ederne dijo:


> No puedo, si no me buscas la perdición y estarían todos los pervertidos buscando perfiles en dicha web hasta encontrarme.



Investigaré por mi cuenta y la encontraré.


----------



## Ederne (20 Feb 2022)

Jajajaja, ni sabía que existían esas dos webs, en alguna pose salgo en ropa interior... 
Seguro que habéis estado en la web y ni os dais de cuenta, me he encontrado algún burbujo allí que conste.


----------



## xilebo (20 Feb 2022)

Ederne dijo:


> Jajajaja, ni sabía que existían esas dos webs, en alguna pose salgo en ropa interior...
> Seguro que habéis estado en la web y ni os dais de cuenta, me he encontrado algún burbujo allí que conste.



Lachicamascaliente.com ?


----------



## Una bruja (20 Feb 2022)

Rizzo dijo:


> Hola culos.



Hola, amore.


----------



## Ederne (20 Feb 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Lachicamascaliente.com ?



Tampoco, es algo mas fuerte, esta a nivel internacional, hay hombres, mujeres, parejas, etc... a veces la nombran aquí.
Pero no insistáis, es perder el tiempo.


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (20 Feb 2022)

Ederne dijo:


> Tampoco, es algo mas fuerte, esta a nivel internacional, hay hombres, mujeres, parejas, etc... a veces la nombran aquí.
> Pero no insistáis, es perder el tiempo.



Creo que sé la que es, ya te tengo.
Ashley Madison.


----------



## xilebo (20 Feb 2022)

Ederne dijo:


> Tampoco, es algo mas fuerte, esta a nivel internacional, hay hombres, mujeres, parejas, etc... a veces la nombran aquí.
> Pero no insistáis, es perder el tiempo.



Onlyfans ?


----------



## Erik morden (20 Feb 2022)

Csi aparecería hace 3 años co


----------



## Ederne (20 Feb 2022)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> Creo que sé la que es, ya te tengo.
> Ashley Madison.





xilebo dijo:


> Onlyfans ?



Jajaja, es algo mas fuerte, es de contactos y sexo fugaz con desconocidos, también puedes solo charlar o algo así, no solo se habla de sexo, pero si, el sexo es el común denominador...


----------



## Hielo/Fuego (20 Feb 2022)

Ederne dijo:


> Jajaja, es algo mas fuerte, es de contactos y sexo fugaz con desconocidos, también puedes solo charlar o algo así, no solo se habla de sexo, pero si, el sexo es el común denominador...



la reina del chat, ya te imagino ya poniéndolos firmes" tú que te crees ,muerto de hambre"


----------



## xilebo (20 Feb 2022)

Ederne dijo:


> Jajaja, es algo mas fuerte, es de contactos y sexo fugaz con desconocidos, también puedes solo charlar o algo así, no solo se habla de sexo, pero si, el sexo es el común denominador...



Polyamorosos. es ? swingersenespana.com ? esta noche no me acuesto hasta saberlo


----------



## Hielo/Fuego (20 Feb 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Polyamorosos. es ? swingersenespana.com ? esta noche no me acuesto hasta saberlo



hay unas cuantas páginas,creo que vas a dormir muy poco hoy


----------



## xilebo (21 Feb 2022)

Hielo/Fuego dijo:


> hay unas cuantas páginas,creo que vas a dormir muy poco hoy



Pues parece que al final se ha dormido ella


----------



## corolaria (21 Feb 2022)

Chupipandilight.com


Menuda colección de moñas con diálogos y comentarios propios de niños especiales.




Paz Verga Zen Tao, vuelve, pol favol.
Si yo te quería, de beldad.


----------



## Hielo/Fuego (21 Feb 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Pues parece que al final se ha dormido ella



a ver a ver si ya se durmió la Vampi que ya son las 12 y es la hora de los seres de la noche


----------



## Ederne (21 Feb 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Polyamorosos. es ? swingersenespana.com ? esta noche no me acuesto hasta saberlo



Uy, que has dicho?, swingersenespana.com?, algo por el estilo...


----------



## xilebo (21 Feb 2022)

Ederne dijo:


> Uy, que has dicho?, swingersenespana.com?, algo por el estilo...



Mmm caliente, caliente....a ver si nos conocemos tu y yo ya


----------



## Ederne (21 Feb 2022)

No es de pago, pero que conste que las mas serias son de cobro, yo tampoco soy de ciber sexo, pero me gusta provocar cierto tipo de situaciones y ver como se ponen nerviosos al otro lado del hilo.


----------



## Ederne (21 Feb 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Mmm caliente, caliente....a ver si nos conocemos tu y yo ya



A lo mejor hemos kedado en el pasado y no nos damos cuenta.


----------



## Hielo/Fuego (21 Feb 2022)

Ederne dijo:


> No es de pago, pero que conste que las mas serias son de cobro, yo tampoco soy de ciber sexo, pero me gusta provocar cierto tipo de situaciones y ver como se ponen nerviosos al otro lado del hilo.



Hay Ederne; que vas a tener a todo el personal sin dormir toda la noche resolviendo el acertijo,pero yo me voy ya 
Buenas noches a todos y a la reina de la noche ,La Vampi Ederne


----------



## Ederne (21 Feb 2022)

Hielo/Fuego dijo:


> Hay Ederne; que vas a tener a todo el personal sin dormir toda la noche resolviendo el acertijo,pero yo me voy ya
> Buenas noches a todos y a la reina de la noche ,La Vampi Ederne



Si y eso que no madrugo esta semana como te comenté, buenas noches para ti también, me parece que me voy yo también.


----------



## xilebo (21 Feb 2022)

Pues nada, si os vais todos, buenas noches, fue un buen rato de hablar, esta noche soñare con la almohada, digo con la pagina de Ederne


----------



## ElHombreSinNombre (21 Feb 2022)

Ederne dijo:


> Bien caliente vendría bien y luego un masaje tántrico...
> 
> Como Assumpta en la película *Matador,* como me pone ese momento...
> 
> ...



Vaya vaya, tenemos por aquí a una mujer de armas tomar a la que le gusta mandar. Debo reconocer que esa idea me pone bastante.

Ni idea de por dónde estarás pero como seas de Zaragoza pues ya puedes avisar y a cambio te prometo que te doy vía libre para que tomes el papel de amazona


----------



## xilebo (21 Feb 2022)

ElHombreSinNombre dijo:


> Vaya vaya, tenemos por aquí a una mujer de armas tomar a la que le gusta mandar. Debo reconocer que esa idea me pone bastante.
> 
> Ni idea de por dónde estarás pero como seas de Zaragoza pues ya puedes avisar y a cambio te prometo que te doy vía libre para que tomes el papel de amazona



Pero tu no estabas con la de tu universidad, deja algo para los demas


----------



## ElHombreSinNombre (21 Feb 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Pero tu no estabas con la de tu universidad, deja algo para los demas



No estoy con ella (o al menos no aún) y si me liara con ella mi objetivo es que sea sólo sexo con la chavalita.

Si se presenta una forera que sabe manejar tan bien el arte de provocar "sensaciones" tan sólo escribiendo en un foro pues digamos que me intereso por decirlo de alguna forma


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (21 Feb 2022)

Erik morden dijo:


> Creo que me refiero a él.
> Te lo puede decir si quiere, esa cuenta no es suya.
> Cómo si eso importase...



Las verdades escuecen, los dos bastardos acosadores criminales delincuentes, pederastas, con más multicuentas que menores abusados llevan, dos hijos de puta de nombre el cuesco downman gayolo intuïtivo absorvelefas, Nicolás Pérez 05/11/1960 y masio culo escocío suicidius el suicidado hargay66 Rafael González 13/05/1966 ambos csiados rematados y controlados, si de mi fuera ya los habría Degollado, no entiendo cómo @calopez deja a dos criminales judíos comunistas, pederastas acosadores en el foro, los tendrá a sueldo para tener tráfico..por si todavía tienes dudas, mira..


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (21 Feb 2022)

@barullo la gorda de la ñordy es una anciana de 60 años gorda cómo un tonel fea y subnormal cómo ella sola.. Por si tienes dudas es la bruja la Lola la Chardy la Eva..


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (21 Feb 2022)

Erik morden dijo:


> 3 años, no 7



Cómo si es 1 les revienta que hayamos sacado sus identidades a la luz, todavía estoy esperando el cacareado y falso juicio, al que me iban a llevar los 2 subnormales. Se creen que me van a callar por presionar. Jjjaaajjj que me lleven así me van a indemnizar y todo, por falsedades...No pueden hacer nada porque lo que explico es cierto, de hecho los tengo denunciados y están al tanto desde Mossos, por eso no mueven dicha, porque saben que los entrullan.. Son judíos comunistas pederastas reconocidos en redes. Por muchas cuentas que se hagan los tengo localizados.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (21 Feb 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Si, es una falta leve: dos padre nuestros y 3 ave maria, y listo



Jjjjaaaaaajjj ahora te atacaran a ti por recordarles lo subnormales que son. Te llamaran travelo gordo etc... Típico en mentes de psicópatas pederastas... Aquí los tienes..


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (21 Feb 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Polyamorosos. es ? swingersenespana.com ? esta noche no me acuesto hasta saberlo



Está en una pàgina web de infieles, si queréis os paso su perfil... Pd es más fea que una mierda, tetas y coño tenemos todas, pero con una cara de orco ella desde sus multicuentas, es también la conocida bruja lola la Chardy, se llama Eva es su nombre real y pesa unos 129 kilos. Tengo sus fotos...


----------



## Ederne (21 Feb 2022)

Hielo/Fuego dijo:


> la reina del chat, ya te imagino ya poniéndolos firmes" tú que te crees ,muerto de hambre"



No tanto, es mas a veces escapo, me entra complejo de teleoperadora , pero hay situaciones divertidas, no tiene nada que ver con esto.


ElHombreSinNombre dijo:


> Vaya vaya, tenemos por aquí a una mujer de armas tomar a la que le gusta mandar. Debo reconocer que esa idea me pone bastante.
> 
> Ni idea de por dónde estarás pero como seas de Zaragoza pues ya puedes avisar y a cambio te prometo que te doy vía libre para que tomes el papel de amazona



Si que eres directo, no pierdes el tiempo, me queda un poco lejos la verdad, pero si me paso por ahí a lo mejor podríamos tener un encuentro.

P.D. Me pido arriba.


----------



## ElHombreSinNombre (21 Feb 2022)

Hombre si te soy sincero no me gusta mucho que digamos eso de compartir con otro  
En el hipotético caso de que fuera a tener lugar algo así se podría negociar, pero sin prometer nada


----------



## Una bruja (21 Feb 2022)

Yo me estoy perdiendo en la conversación...
Así que os dejo y me voy con viento fresco.
Taluec.


PD: Cuando os pueda enseñar el culo que me estoy trabajando de cara a la primavera verano, me avisáis.


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (21 Feb 2022)

Mostrar contenido ignorado....
Apuesto a que el gordo de las setas hijo de puta ya se ha colado en el hilo.


----------



## Erik morden (21 Feb 2022)

Una bruja dijo:


> Yo me estoy perdiendo en la conversación...
> Así que os dejo y me voy con viento fresco.
> Taluec.
> 
> ...



Ya tardas co


----------



## Ederne (21 Feb 2022)

Ave haberlo hailo, ¿Te gusta compartir?.


----------



## ElHombreSinNombre (21 Feb 2022)

Venga, trato hecho entonces.


----------



## barullo (21 Feb 2022)

Bullate de forera misterioso

No se puede citar



Spoiler


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (21 Feb 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Bullate de forera misterioso
> 
> No se puede citar
> 
> ...



Entro rabo en mano y me encuentro ésta mierda.


----------



## masia (22 Feb 2022)

Solicito baneo para barullo, por no dar lo que promete


----------



## Ederne (22 Feb 2022)

Hoy es mi cumple, felicidades a todos los presentes. 

Ver archivo adjunto 953552


----------



## barullo (22 Feb 2022)

Halaaaaaa


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (22 Feb 2022)

Ederne dijo:


> Hoy es mi cumple, felicidades a todos los presentes.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 953552



Podías tener un detallito con los que hemos llegado tarde.


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (22 Feb 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Halaaaaaa



Cuenta, cuenta colega, ¿que has visto?.


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (22 Feb 2022)

Siempre me pierdo lo mejor coño, me perdí hace años las tetas de Paz Verga y ahora esto, en cambio los colgajos que ponía el gordo de Bot siempre los veía antes de meterlo en el ignore.


----------



## barullo (22 Feb 2022)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> Cuenta, cuenta colega, ¿que has visto?.



Menudo azote tiene


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (22 Feb 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Menudo azote tiene



Ya me lo inVaginaba.
¿Ha caído paja?.


----------



## Ederne (22 Feb 2022)

A partir de los 25 las mujeres no cumplen años, pero mi edad no es ningún secreto en este foro.


El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> Podías tener un detallito con los que hemos llegado tarde.



Pues lo vieron mas uno, hasta me han felicitado por privado.


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (22 Feb 2022)

Ederne dijo:


> A partir de los 25 las mujeres no cumplen años, pero mi edad no es ningún secreto en este foro.
> 
> Pues lo vieron mas uno, hasta me han felicitado por privado.



Felicidades, no por lo que hayas puesto que me lo he perdido, sino por el cumple.


----------



## vagodesigner (22 Feb 2022)

Buen ojaldre


----------



## Paddy McAloon (22 Feb 2022)

Me han dicho que @Jevitronka tiene el culo como un portaaviones.


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (22 Feb 2022)

Joder, un empujón dice Barullo, tiene infinitos empujones.
@Sucellus espabila tío que te lo pierdes.


----------



## Jevitronka (22 Feb 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Me han dicho que @Jevitronka tiene el culo como un portaaviones.



No sabría decirte, se confunde con el horizonte


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (22 Feb 2022)

Si te lo has vuelto a perder es pa matarte vamos.

Que bullate tiene dios mío


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (22 Feb 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> No sabría decirte, se confunde con el horizonte



Hola multi, no te animas tú?


----------



## Jevitronka (22 Feb 2022)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> Hola multi, no te animas tú?



Sabes que no es mi estilo


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (22 Feb 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Sabes que no es mi estilo



Lo sé de sobra, estaba de coña.


----------



## Jevitronka (22 Feb 2022)

Coño, para una vez que aciertan, reconoceselo


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (22 Feb 2022)

No es por ponerte los dientes largos pero te describo la foto.
Culo respingón en pompa en posición decúbito prono, con tanga negro.


----------



## Jevitronka (22 Feb 2022)

Tengo una comodidad y amortiguación cada vez que me siento digna de un BMW. Además puedo pasar infinitas horas en el vater sin estar incómoda. No cambio mi culo por nada


----------



## vagodesigner (22 Feb 2022)

Averlas


----------



## barullo (22 Feb 2022)

A la pregunta de culo o escote yo digo culo  

Otro que se pierden los cansaliebres


----------



## barullo (22 Feb 2022)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> Ya me lo inVaginaba.
> ¿Ha caído paja?.



No, estoy muy liado hoy

Me viene mal tocarme


----------



## barullo (22 Feb 2022)

Pero si se ve que tiene buen azote tambien, rompetechos


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (22 Feb 2022)

Así a bote pronto yo creo que la supera, habría que examinar más detenidamente para emitir un dictamen más concluyente.


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (22 Feb 2022)

Se aprecia piel de gallina, hacia frío?


----------



## El gostoso (22 Feb 2022)

Pon las fotos en open, coño


----------



## vagodesigner (22 Feb 2022)

Bueno, bueno... Podría ser un tanga en el cuello.
No me ha quedado muy clara a mí.


----------



## barullo (22 Feb 2022)

Os recuerdo por enésima vez que NO HAY QUE CITAR LOS MENSAJES CON FOTO

Que estoy ya cansado de decirlo y parecéis pomperos


----------



## barullo (22 Feb 2022)

Es una norma que tenemos de siempre

Además hay chicas a las que les preocupa que se cite y por eso pusimos la norma. No es tan dificil cumplirla


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (22 Feb 2022)

Pareces nuevo coño, es la regla de oro en todo foro, no citar fotos picantes.


----------



## Ederne (22 Feb 2022)

Tranquilo, ya habrá mas díass, hoy apareció mucha gente... 


El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> No es por ponerte los dientes largos pero te describo la foto.
> Culo respingón en pompa en posición decúbito prono, con tanga negro.



El negro es mi color preferido, se nota bien... 


barullo dijo:


> No, estoy muy liado hoy
> 
> Me viene mal tocarme



¿Esta vez no estabas en un túnel?.


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (22 Feb 2022)

Yo hoy estaba seguro de que la conforera repetiría foto, estuve ojo avizor y obtuve mi premio.


----------



## Hielo/Fuego (22 Feb 2022)

Se entiende,las prioridades son las prioridades y la diversión puede esperar


----------



## barullo (22 Feb 2022)

Ederne dijo:


> Tranquilo, ya habrá mas díass, hoy apareció mucha gente...
> 
> El negro es mi color preferido, se nota bien...
> 
> ¿Esta vez no estabas en un túnel?.



Te ví justo antes de una reunión de una hora y no es broma...luego ya no me pude meter hasta las 3 y pico

Y aquella vez era cierto que estaba en un tunel o en el ascensor del metro

Mañana voy a comprar lotería si me acuerdo por la potra que estoy teniendo


----------



## Hielo/Fuego (22 Feb 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Te ví justo antes de una reunión de una hora y no es broma...luego ya no me pude meter hasta las 3 y pico
> 
> Y aquella vez era cierto que estaba en un tunel o en el ascensor del metro
> 
> Mañana voy a comprar lotería si me acuerdo por la potra que estoy teniendo



A ver si tienes mucha suerte y te acuerdas de mí si te toca


----------



## barullo (22 Feb 2022)

Hielo/Fuego dijo:


> A ver si tienes mucha suerte y te acuerdas de mí si te toca



Buaaah si luego nunca compro loteria ni echo quinielas

Me da mucha pereza pagar impuestos voluntarios


----------



## Hielo/Fuego (22 Feb 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Buaaah si luego nunca compro loteria ni echo quinielas
> 
> Me da mucha pereza pagar impuestos voluntarios



Pero esta semana puede ser tu SEMANA,la diosa fortuna es muy caprichosa,pero cuando se porta bien,es muy generosa.Inténtalo a ver...


----------



## barullo (22 Feb 2022)

Pues tenemos nuevas musas en el hilo con Ederne e Iat16528 lo cual es un consuelo ya que la vieja guardia de floreras se marchó hace ya tiempo  

A ver si la chardilla sube el tracas de una vez que se hace la orejas de aquella manera la petarda


----------



## Ederne (22 Feb 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Pues tenemos nuevas musas en el hilo con Ederne e Iat16528 lo cual es un consuelo ya que la vieja guardia de floreras se marchó hace ya tiempo
> 
> A ver si la chardilla sube el tracas de una vez que se hace la orejas de aquella manera la petarda



No soy antigua, simplemente resucité, al final tu hilo se va convertir en un hilo de chupipandeo.


----------



## barullo (22 Feb 2022)

Ederne dijo:


> No soy antigua, simplemente resucité, al final tu hilo se va convertir en un hilo de chupipandeo.



Ya, pero eso no es malo sino todo lo contrario trufita


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (22 Feb 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Ya, pero eso no es malo sino todo lo contrario trufita



Este hilo se va a convertir en rival del hilo de chupipandi por antonomasia del chucho @HARLEY66 .


----------



## barullo (22 Feb 2022)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> Este hilo se va a convertir en rival del hilo de chupipandi por antonomasia del chucho @HARLEY66 .



En el pasado ha habido varios hilos asi


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (22 Feb 2022)

barullo dijo:


> En el pasado ha habido varios hilos asi



Yo es que soy relativamente nuevo, hace menos de 3 años que vine al foro.


----------



## Ederne (22 Feb 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Ya, pero eso no es malo sino todo lo contrario trufita



Y por mi que siga, de momento me siento bien.


----------



## barullo (22 Feb 2022)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> Yo es que soy relativamente nuevo, hace menos de 3 años que vine al foro.



Hay uno con chincheta aqui arriba que era mio:

"Tú que nos estás leyendo y no estás registrada". 25 ediciones de miles de mensajes.

Hubo otros hilos así. Cada cierto tiempo surge algún hilo de este tipo porque la gente viene y va y los que participaban en un hilo con el tiempo desaparecen y surge gente nueva que se acopla a otro y así sucesivamente


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (22 Feb 2022)

Ostia puta es verdad, hoy es mi cumple foril, ni me había percatado.


----------



## Ederne (22 Feb 2022)

En esta vida hay mucho rhatazanks, son malagradecidos


----------



## Ederne (22 Feb 2022)

Hahaha, ya le llegará su momento.


----------



## Ederne (22 Feb 2022)

Uy!, y no nos lee nadie... Seguro?,


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (22 Feb 2022)

No sé yo si ibas a atinar, el tanga era minúsculo.


----------



## Ederne (25 Feb 2022)

Preparándome para hoy...

Ver archivo adjunto 958133


----------



## barullo (25 Feb 2022)

Walaaaa  

Iba a abrir un hilo de la guerra, pero veo que la que quiere guerra eres tú


----------



## Ederne (25 Feb 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Walaaaa
> 
> Iba a abrir un hilo de la guerra, pero veo que la que quiere guerra eres tú



Hoy toca guerra a la noche... 
Me voy a echar una siesta, que hoy toca sesión bélica ...


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (25 Feb 2022)

Ederne dijo:


> Preparándome para hoy...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 958133



Vaya plataforma calzas, como te caigas lamentaremos una desgracia.


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (25 Feb 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Walaaaa
> 
> Iba a abrir un hilo de la guerra, pero veo que la que quiere guerra eres tú



Necesita un soldado que la inserte con su bayoneta.


----------



## _Suso_ (25 Feb 2022)

Ños, este hilo todavía sigue abierto? Seguro que todos los que escriben aquí no saben ni quien soy


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (25 Feb 2022)

A mi me llamás pompero o hay algún tuerto más por aquí?.


----------



## Ederne (25 Feb 2022)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> Vaya plataforma calzas, como te caigas lamentaremos una desgracia.



No son plataformas, son zapatoss de tacón alto, un poco incómodos para uso diario pero muy sensuales a la hora de concretar una cita.
Placer, espero darlo y que me lo den también.
No la citó, solo la expuse breves segundos por eso solo expongo brevemente.


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (25 Feb 2022)

Si campeón, pero cuando he citado la había quitado ya, no había foto.
Aunque yo la había visto hacía rato.


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (26 Feb 2022)

Mamón, como me reí anoche con lo de "dossieres de Mortadelo" del gordaco @PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL .


----------



## Ederne (4 Mar 2022)

Hola a todos/as, hoy es *Viernes del amor* ¿Qué planes tienen para hoy?.


----------



## Txemagic (4 Mar 2022)

Ver un bullate de forera forexampla.

Enviado desde mi SM-N950F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## NCB (4 Mar 2022)

Dejad de olerle el culo a la poota coño. No merece la pena para verle el culo a una biega.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (4 Mar 2022)

Diles lo que has visto... @Azog el Profanador


----------



## Azog el Profanador (4 Mar 2022)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> Diles lo que has visto... @Azog el Profanador



Lo de tu nuevo avatar


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (4 Mar 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> Lo de tu nuevo avatar



Y?


----------



## masia (4 Mar 2022)

Ederne dijo:


> Hola a todos/as, hoy es *Viernes del amor* ¿Qué planes tienen para hoy?.



Como hoy es San Casimiro, pues voy si casi-miro de quedar con alguien, pero lo mio será mañana el sábado del amor, que voy de baile de carnaval,


----------



## barullo (4 Mar 2022)

Ederne dijo:


> Hola a todos/as, hoy es *Viernes del amor* ¿Qué planes tienen para hoy?.



Estamos preparados para el foro y verte el tracas  

No tardes mucho, trufita


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (4 Mar 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Estamos preparados para el foro y verte el tracas
> 
> No tardes mucho, trufita



Impacientes nos hallamos para ver qué nos pone hoy.


----------



## barullo (4 Mar 2022)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> Rabo en mano e impacientes nos hallamos.



Calla pisachanclas que le espantas con esas guarradas


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (4 Mar 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Calla pisachanclas que le espantas con esas guarradas



Pero no me cites coño que iba a editar.


----------



## barullo (4 Mar 2022)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> Pero no me cites coño que iba a editar.



Jojojo


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (4 Mar 2022)




----------



## masia (4 Mar 2022)

...............................que espanto, que visión tan horrorosa
Las ruinas del Partenón, es arquitectura de vanguardia a su lado.
El horror.......
El horror....


----------



## masia (4 Mar 2022)

@Ederne enseña una uña, para ver si nos quitamos esa pesadilla de la mente,


----------



## Ederne (4 Mar 2022)

masia dijo:


> Como hoy es San Casimiro, pues voy si casi-miro de quedar con alguien, pero lo mio será mañana el sábado del amor, que voy de baile de carnaval,



El Sabado es Sábado sabadete, aprovecha el tiempo y que tengas suerte en la conquista que para perderlo ya tienes este sitio.


barullo dijo:


> Estamos preparados para el foro y verte el tracas
> 
> No tardes mucho, trufita



Pero tu te crees con el ruido que hacéis voy a poner algo?, además me salen 3 usuarios ignorados en esta página que han de estar ojo aviazorr.


----------



## Ederne (4 Mar 2022)

masia dijo:


> @Ederne enseña una uña, para ver si nos quitamos esa pesadilla de la mente,



Abre el privado y te mando un burofax, jaja


----------



## barullo (4 Mar 2022)

Ederne dijo:


> Pero tu te crees con el ruido que hacéis voy a poner algo?, además me salen 3 usuarios ignorados en esta página que han de estar ojo aviazorr.



Pues me lo mandas a mi trufita, y que les den por culo a todos hablando mal y pronto


----------



## Ederne (4 Mar 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Pues me lo mandas a mi trufita, y que les den por culo a todos hablando mal y pronto



No hice nada nuevo, el primer comentario era un globo sonda para saber quien andaba detrás de los arbustos.


----------



## masia (4 Mar 2022)

Ederne dijo:


> Abre el privado y te mando un burofax, jaja



OK.


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (4 Mar 2022)

Ederne dijo:


> Abre el privado y te mando un burofax, jaja



No tendrá huevos de abrirlo, es muy tímido.


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (4 Mar 2022)

masia dijo:


> ...............................que espanto, que visión tan horrorosa
> Las ruinas del Partenón, es arquitectura de vanguardia a su lado.
> El horror.......
> El horror....



En ese pandero aterriza un helicóptero de el SEM sin ningún problema.


----------



## Ederne (4 Mar 2022)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> No tendrá huevos de abrirlo, es muy tímido.



Pues ya le mandé lo mismo que vieron ustedes.


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (4 Mar 2022)

Ederne dijo:


> Pues ya le mandé lo mismo que vieron ustedes.



Bien hecho, hay que ayudar al necesitado, el pobre se perdió 2 veces el regalo.


----------



## barullo (4 Mar 2022)

Ederne dijo:


> Pues ya le mandé lo mismo que vieron ustedes.



¿y cómo sabes que lo vimos? porque el de navidad no le vi por ejemplo


----------



## masia (4 Mar 2022)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> En ese pandero aterriza un helicóptero de el SEM sin ningún problema.



En el bar pagará suplemento por ocupar 3 taburetes y en el avión fijo 3 butacas,
Jooooooooder, se tira un pedo en un gallinero y nos viste de indios para rodar un western,


----------



## Ederne (4 Mar 2022)

barullo dijo:


> ¿y cómo sabes que lo vimos? porque el de navidad no le vi por ejemplo



Eres un impaciente, la de fin de año no era nada sexual, simplemente peinado y maquillaje de peluquería.


----------



## barullo (4 Mar 2022)

Ederne dijo:


> Eres un impaciente, la de fin de año no era nada sexual, simplemente peinado y maquillaje de peluquería.



Pero no lo ví...no es justo rascanalgas digooo bizcochito


----------



## Hielo/Fuego (4 Mar 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Pero no lo ví...no es justo rascanalgas digooo bizcochito



Hay que tener paciencia Barullo, ya lo decía el maestro de Kung Fu, "la paciencia es una gran virtud". Tienes que aprender más sobre filosofía marcial...


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (4 Mar 2022)

Hielo/Fuego dijo:


> Hay que tener paciencia Barullo, ya lo decía el maestro de Kung Fu, "la paciencia es una gran virtud". Tienes que aprender más sobre filosofía marcial...



El pequeño saltamontes Barullo es un impaciente, ya se calmará con la edad.


----------



## Hielo/Fuego (4 Mar 2022)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> El pequeño saltamontes Barullo es un impaciente, ya se calmará con la edad.



Más le vale, esa impaciencia suya le traerá muchos problemas. Solo tiene que esperar a Diciembre de 2022, a menos que la Guerra Nuclear nos coja en medio


----------



## barullo (4 Mar 2022)

Hielo/Fuego dijo:


> Hay que tener paciencia Barullo, ya lo decía el maestro de Kung Fu, "la paciencia es una gran virtud". Tienes que aprender más sobre filosofía marcial...



No, si yo tengo toda la paciencia que haga falta...

...lo digo por el tuerto bowman que le van a reventar los huevos de tanto tocarse


----------



## masia (4 Mar 2022)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> El pequeño saltamontes Barullo es un impaciente, ya se calmará con la edad.



Eso, eso..............yo mismo sin pedir nada y ha saltado la liebre.


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (4 Mar 2022)

barullo dijo:


> No, si yo tengo toda la paciencia que haga falta...
> 
> ...lo digo por el tuerto bowman que le van a reventar los huevos de tanto tocarse



Precisamente me quedé tuerto tocándome y mirando por una mirilla, me metieron un alfiler en el ojo.


----------



## masia (4 Mar 2022)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> Precisamente me quedé tuerto tocándome y mirando por una mirilla, me metieron un alfiler en el ojo.



Peor hubiera sido por la onda expansiva de un pedo de lo que has colgado antes,


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (4 Mar 2022)

masia dijo:


> Peor hubiera sido por la onda expansiva de un pedo de lo que has colgado antes,



Por ahí tienen que salir bombas fétidas.


----------



## masia (4 Mar 2022)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> Por ahí tienen que salir bombas fétidas.



Voy pillando eso que llaman armas químicas e Irak y tal y cual..................


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (4 Mar 2022)

masia dijo:


> Voy pillando eso que llaman armas químicas e Irak y tal y cual..................



Que me perdone @barullo por hacer puesto semejante plaza de toros en su hilo.
Lo siento mucho, no volverá a ocurrir.


----------



## ApoloCreed (4 Mar 2022)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> No quiero ser cenizo,pero no veo yo un hilo multipage aqui...
> 
> Multipeich en español



159 páginas,not bad ...bueno bueno,todo es relativo,habría que discutir largo y tendido que se entiende por multipage,es un concepto difuso...

Que ya veo a más de uno pensando en owneds y cosas ahí


----------



## masia (4 Mar 2022)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> Que me perdone @barullo por hacer puesto semejante plaza de toros en su hilo.
> Lo siento mucho, no volverá a ocurrir.



Menos mal que miro lo que me han mandado y poco a poco, me voy recuperando del susto
!!Onvasaparar nano!!!


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (4 Mar 2022)

masia dijo:


> Menos mal que miro lo que me han mandado y poco a poco, me voy recuperando del susto
> !!Onvasaparar nano!!!



Menuda diferencia eh?


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (5 Mar 2022)

Los maricones del foro masio culo escocio, hargay, suicidius , el cuesco puerco downman , Gayolo, observado, comebolsas con la bilis que les resbala, de sus cupos en llamas y dados de si...
Ver archivo adjunto 969258
Ver archivo adjunto 969259
Ver archivo adjunto 969260
de ver el culazo hermoso y perfecto que tengo, y ellos no lo pueden catar.. A diferencia de hombres heteros que me dicen ésto: joooojjjjoooo que diferencia...


----------



## Ederne (5 Mar 2022)

barullo dijo:


> No, si yo tengo toda la paciencia que haga falta...
> 
> ...lo digo por el tuerto bowman que le van a reventar los huevos de tanto tocarse



 Jaja, ¿Solo el?, ¿Y ustec?. jeje


----------



## barullo (5 Mar 2022)

Ederne dijo:


> Jaja, ¿Solo el?, ¿Y ustec?. jeje



Yo nada, solo admiro la belleza como el que comtempla cuadros


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (5 Mar 2022)

Jjjjaaaaaaa que os escueza hijos de perra maricones!


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (5 Mar 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Yo nada, solo admiro la belleza como el que comtempla cuadros



Ya, ya campeón...
Fap, fap, fap


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (5 Mar 2022)

Chupaaaaddddd mariconeeesss : @El tuerto Bowman @Knightfall @Gayolo II @masia @Sucellus @HARLEY66 IMG-20220305-143525


----------



## masia (5 Mar 2022)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> Menuda diferencia eh?



Diferencia dices????
Pues una cosa te produce arcadas y vomitar la comida y la otra te causa una "inflamación" un palmo más abajo del ombligo.
Como lo ves?????


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (5 Mar 2022)

Olvidemos aquella horrenda visión XXXXL y retomemos el hilo con un bullate como dios manda.


----------



## masia (5 Mar 2022)

Prueba del bolígrafo superada sin discusión.
Jooooooder, con estas vistas y esta noche que tengo baile de carnaval y etc,etc ya me estoy poniendo contento cosa mala.
No será "la tuerta bowmana" digo yo


----------



## Azog el Profanador (5 Mar 2022)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> Jjjjaaaaaaa que os escueza hijos de perra maricones!
> Ver archivo adjunto 969758



Me mola el filtro a lo American history X. ¡Que malote!


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (5 Mar 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> Me mola el filtro a lo American history X. ¡Que malote!



Una que es artista en todo! Ya sabes que tengo don para lo artístico


----------



## 'br0nyH4ck.bat' (5 Mar 2022)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> Una que es artista en todo! Ya sabes que tengo don para lo artístico



Deja de hablar con tu multi, enferma mental


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (5 Mar 2022)

'br0nyH4ck.bat' dijo:


> Deja de hablar con tu multi, enferma mental



Hablo con un amigo. Deja de ser el perro faldero de los pederastas calvos viejos y derroidos del foro. Subnormal!


----------



## Ederne (7 Mar 2022)

masia dijo:


> Diferencia dices????
> Pues una cosa te produce arcadas y vomitar la comida y la otra te causa una "inflamación" un palmo más abajo del ombligo.
> Como lo ves?????



Hahaha, ¿Como va esa inflamación?, ¿Todo en su sitio, ya?.


----------



## masia (7 Mar 2022)

Ederne dijo:


> Hahaha, ¿Como va esa inflamación?, ¿Todo en su sitio, ya?.



Los placeres son efímeros pero intensos y hay que aprovechar el momento en que se producen.
Nada que no solucione una agradable velada de sábado,


----------



## genki (17 Jul 2022)

Ni una fotillo veraniega.


----------



## mmm (17 Jul 2022)

@barullo 
@pizpi y gostosa


----------



## Tagghino (17 Jul 2022)




----------



## barullo (17 Jul 2022)

genki dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1126487
> 
> 
> Ni una fotillo veraniega.





mmm dijo:


> @barullo
> @pizpi y gostosa



Si es que echaron a las que se atrevian, como la que está un pelín más arriba en la página (Ederne) o su amija moonlighter, o la kaleesi que menudos csi le preparaban...

Y las más veteranas como la corretona o Symphony hace la hueva que no vienen


----------



## genki (18 Jul 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Si es que echaron a las que se atrevian, como la que está un pelín más arriba en la página (Ederne) o su amija moonlighter, o la kaleesi que menudos csi le preparaban...
> 
> Y las más veteranas como la corretona o Symphony hace la hueva que no vienen



Con lo que molaba encontrarse una fotillo de vez en cuando...


----------



## barullo (1 Nov 2022)

Sesión golfa de Jawelin  

A ver qué florera se hace una foto de tracas y la sube unos minutos


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (1 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Sesión golfa de Jawelin
> 
> A ver qué florera se hace una foto de tracas y la sube unos minutos



Si se critica es que eres maricón tú y todo el que lo haga .. Qué os parece? @Sinjar @121 @Azog el Profanador @Ramius @Riviere @Zurraspilla @urretxea @.Kaikus


----------



## NCB (1 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Si es que echaron a las que se atrevian, como la que está un pelín más arriba en la página (Ederne) o su amija moonlighter, o la kaleesi que menudos csi le preparaban...
> 
> Y las más veteranas como la corretona o Symphony hace la hueva que no vienen



Lisbon/Ederne era y es una poota calientapollas, que se vaya a tomar por culo de aquí que para verle el culo a esa biega mejor nos estamos quietos.

Moon sí molaba, pero lo que la hizo abandonar el foro fueron otros motivos ajenos a la caña que le pudieran dar en el foro (que le dieron también bastante).


----------



## barullo (1 Nov 2022)

NCB dijo:


> Lisbon/Ederne era y es una poota calientapollas, que se vaya a tomar por culo de aquí que para verle el culo a esa biega mejor nos estamos quietos.
> 
> Moon sí molaba, pero lo que la hizo abandonar el foro fueron otros motivos ajenos a la caña que le pudieran dar en el foro (que le dieron también bastante).



Bueno es tu opinión pero yo no estoy tan de acuerdo ¿por qué se tiene que ir a ver? Ederne es una persona desconfiada -quizá debido a su pasado en el ambiente nocturno- y por eso quizá caiga peor que otras al ser más distante. Pero creo que tiene muchas ganas de comunicar, no está tan atada a este foro porque viene y va, y tampoco es que se haya comportado en plan calientapollas como dices. Las ha habido aqui que mostraban mucho más, ya que Ederne practicamente no mostraba nada. He tratado con ella bastante dentro de las limitaciones de este medio y no me parece nada de lo que dices.

A mi personalmente sí me gusta que las foreras tonteen de vez en cuando y calienten hilos. No tiene nada de malo, es divertido y si además ves un buen culo, tetas o unas piernas bonitas pues eso que te llevas. No entiendo que se machaque sistematicamente a foreras en este sentido.

En cuanto a Moonlighter, también tenía buena relación con ella -así como con Ederne- y desconozco los motivos de su marcha, pero bastante antes de irse habló por los hilos demasiado de su vida, de sus miedos e inquietudes. Y eso no beneficia a nadie y menos a una forera: hablar de su vida en general. Hubo un forero en concreto que ya no está tampoco por aqui -en teoría- que le dió bastante candela, quizá porque estaba obsesionado con ella. Moonlighter es otro pivonazo y un verdadero encanto y le deseo lo mejor y que vuelva cuando quiera porque era un gusto leerla y más todavía verla, porque Ederne y ella son 2 modelos fisicamente.

Hubo también en tiempos recientes una forera de nick impronunciable cuando era pompera, que más tarde se cambió de cuenta y se llamó "Khaleesi" que nada más llegar al foro con la primera cuenta no le importó enseñar palmito y fué perseguida y rastreada en el ático. Al final se tuvo que marchar también y mira que estaba avisada del peligro que corria por comportarse con naturalidad y cordialidad.

Para terminar aqui se machaca a las foreras atractivas porque no hay más que gilipollas que no se de qué coño van con ese rollito de superioridad moral que se traen, atácandolas por los hilos, para luego petarles el buzon de MP's pidiendo quedadas o fotos, pero por lo bajini que no se vea y que no se sepa en público tócate los cojones. Esta última reflexión no es por ti aunque esté hablando contigo, es en general y se ha producido desde hace muchos años ya. Estoy harto de esa situación que se repite en el tiempo demasiadas veces y con diferentes foreras que terminan huyendo ante ese trato.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (1 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Bueno es tu opinión pero yo no estoy tan de acuerdo ¿por qué se tiene que ir a ver? Ederne es una persona desconfiada -quizá debido a su pasado en el ambiente nocturno- y por eso quizá caiga peor que otras al ser más distante. Pero creo que tiene muchas ganas de comunicar, no está tan atada a este foro porque viene y va, y tampoco es que se haya comportado en plan calientapollas como dices. Las ha habido aqui que mostraban mucho más, ya que Ederne practicamente no mostraba nada. He tratado con ella bastante dentro de las limitaciones de este medio y no me parece nada de lo que dices.
> 
> A mi personalmente sí me gusta que las foreras tonteen de vez en cuando y calienten hilos. No tiene nada de malo, es divertido y si además ves un buen culo, tetas o unas piernas bonitas pues eso que te llevas. No entiendo que se machaque sistematicamente a foreras en este sentido.
> 
> ...



y con sus multis. cierto moco de quadra amigo tuyo lo hace y lo sé que es él. 6 putos años lleva el tarado obsesionado conmigo, si no fuera porque tengo que perder ( tengo familia) juro que iba a por su cabeza a osona y lo colgaba en la comisaría donde ejerce de chapero y pederasta..


----------



## NCB (1 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Bueno es tu opinión pero yo no estoy tan de acuerdo ¿por qué se tiene que ir a ver? Ederne es una persona desconfiada -quizá debido a su pasado en el ambiente nocturno- y por eso quizá caiga peor que otras al ser más distante. Pero creo que tiene muchas ganas de comunicar, no está tan atada a este foro porque viene y va, y tampoco es que se haya comportado en plan calientapollas como dices. Las ha habido aqui que mostraban mucho más, ya que Ederne practicamente no mostraba nada. He tratado con ella bastante dentro de las limitaciones de este medio y no me parece nada de lo que dices.
> 
> A mi personalmente sí me gusta que las foreras tonteen de vez en cuando y calienten hilos. No tiene nada de malo, es divertido y si además ves un buen culo, tetas o unas piernas bonitas pues eso que te llevas. No entiendo que se machaque sistematicamente a foreras en este sentido.
> 
> ...



Lisbon puede irse o puede quedarse, que haga lo que le salga de su reseco koño. Pero en este foro no aporta nada. Sus burdos intentos de ser provocativa o sensual resultaban risibles a la par que irritantes. Es la típica señora mayor que intenta camuflar su arroz pasado calentando pollas por internet. Del pasado de esa pava mejor no hablar. Petarda camarera con daddy issues metida a loomi, a la que tras mil tiros pegados (y esnifados) en el mundo de la noche alternando con gentuza, sólo le quedan como acompañantes su amargura y una soledad no deseada.

Típica subnormal que se cree lista y a la que han tratado como un pañuelo para pajas. Pero eso sí, aquí pontificando de no-se-sabe-qué conocimientos y experiencia vital más allá de las web de contactos donde rasca algún polvo roñoso.

Una calientapollas, sí, que venía al foro a contarnos sus historietas de tríos y de folladas con machomans que dejaban a los foreros a la altura del betún. Como si no supiéramos que para follarse a una petarda como ella lo único que hace falta es enseñar la bolsita de la cocaína.

Que le den por culo, que además seguro que lo disfruta.

De Moon, una pena que dejase el foro porque realmente era de las pocas personas interesantes que rondan burbuja. Un ser extraño y contradictorio, pero con una educación y un trato exquisitamente agradable que ya quisieran para ellas la gran mayoría de las pocas roñosas que por aquí andan. Ella sí que era una mujer atractiva, en diversos niveles. No dejó el foro por la caña que le metieran, sino por otros motivos que no vienen al caso, y que espero que no le impidan seguir con su vida con la mayor normalidad posible.


----------



## xilebo (1 Nov 2022)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> Si se critica es que eres maricón tú y todo el que lo haga .. Qué os parece?



Lo que se ve de fondo en la esquina de color negro, que es una lampara negra ? estoy buscando algo parecido para la decoracion de mi piso


----------



## xilebo (1 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Bueno es tu opinión pero yo no estoy tan de acuerdo ¿por qué se tiene que ir a ver? Ederne es una persona desconfiada -quizá debido a su pasado en el ambiente nocturno- y por eso quizá caiga peor que otras al ser más distante. Pero creo que tiene muchas ganas de comunicar, no está tan atada a este foro porque viene y va, y tampoco es que se haya comportado en plan calientapollas como dices. Las ha habido aqui que mostraban mucho más, ya que Ederne practicamente no mostraba nada. He tratado con ella bastante dentro de las limitaciones de este medio y no me parece nada de lo que dices.
> 
> A mi personalmente sí me gusta que las foreras tonteen de vez en cuando y calienten hilos. No tiene nada de malo, es divertido y si además ves un buen culo, tetas o unas piernas bonitas pues eso que te llevas. No entiendo que se machaque sistematicamente a foreras en este sentido.
> 
> ...



Totalmente de acuerdo, algo asi le paso tmb a la forera IPC ? la vasca que enseño casi todo


----------



## barullo (1 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Totalmente de acuerdo, algo asi le paso tmb a la forera IPC ? la vasca que enseño casi todo



No tiene nada que ver xilebo. Si no está es porque no le apetecerá, como tanta gente que ha pasado por aqui durante cierto tiempo y luego se ha marchado. La gente viene y va, y no todos se quedan a lo largo del tiempo.


----------



## xilebo (1 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> No tiene nada que ver xilebo. Si no está es porque no le apetecerá, como tanta gente que ha pasado por aqui durante cierto tiempo y luego se ha marchado. La gente viene y va, y no todos se quedan a lo largo del tiempo.



Ya lo se, pero el caso de ella fue muy raro. Llego al foro como un torbellino, escribia un monton, parecia muy a gusto con todo, y de repente se esfumo sin decir nada, ella no era asi...


----------



## Gonzalor (1 Nov 2022)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> Si se critica es que eres maricón tú y todo el que lo haga .. Qué os parece? @Sinjar @121 @Azog el Profanador @Ramius @Riviere @Zurraspilla @urretxea @.Kaikus
> Ver archivo adjunto 1247077



Múúúúúúúúúúúúú!!


----------



## barullo (1 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Ya lo se, pero el caso de ella fue muy raro. Llego al foro como un torbellino, escribia un monton, parecia muy a gusto con todo, y de repente se esfumo sin decir nada, ella no era asi...



Estuvo muchos años y no se fué de repente. Ignoro por qué lo dejó, pero fué paulatinamente dejando de participar. Logicamente un buen día ya no escribes nada, pero eso pasa con todos los que lo dejan. Ya digo que le pasa a cienes de personajes que he visto aqui, y a ti y a mi tambien nos pasará. De hecho tú has regresado hace un año y antes de eso has pasado 4 ó 5 sin venir. La gente viene y va como te digo.


----------



## masia (1 Nov 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Múúúúúúúúúúúúú!!



Me has recordado al queso "La vaca que rie"


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (1 Nov 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Múúúúúúúúúúúúú!!



plumaa plumaaaaaa gayyyy marriiiiiiiiiiiiaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (1 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Lo que se ve de fondo en la esquina de color negro, que es una lampara negra ? estoy buscando algo parecido para la decoracion de mi piso



no es una lámapra y no es mi casa....


----------



## Ederne (1 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Bueno es tu opinión pero yo no estoy tan de acuerdo ¿por qué se tiene que ir a ver? Ederne es una persona desconfiada -quizá debido a su pasado en el ambiente nocturno- y por eso quizá caiga peor que otras al ser más distante. Pero creo que tiene muchas ganas de comunicar, no está tan atada a este foro porque viene y va, y tampoco es que se haya comportado en plan calientapollas como dices. Las ha habido aqui que mostraban mucho más, ya que Ederne practicamente no mostraba nada. He tratado con ella bastante dentro de las limitaciones de este medio y no me parece nada de lo que dices.
> 
> A mi personalmente sí me gusta que las foreras tonteen de vez en cuando y calienten hilos. No tiene nada de malo, es divertido y si además ves un buen culo, tetas o unas piernas bonitas pues eso que te llevas. No entiendo que se machaque sistematicamente a foreras en este sentido.
> 
> ...



Gracias @barullo, parece que este individuo nunca me olvida aunque le tenga en el ignore. Me acusa de estar sola y mayor cuando es al contrario.
Me quita mas de 10 años y encima vive con su tía, hay que estar solo para comentar un festivo a las 4:00 de la madrugada, no es mas que un pobre diablo que así que aparece forera nueva, va detrás a ver si puede quitar algo y cuando de dicen *No*, es cuando monta en cólera, pero en fin no voy a dar mas publicidad de quien no la merece, este es tu hilo de bullates y lo demás sobra.

*Feliz Halloween *


----------



## barullo (1 Nov 2022)

Ederne dijo:


> Gracias @barullo, parece que este individuo nunca me olvida aunque le tenga en el ignore. Me acusa de estar sola y mayor cuando es al contrario.
> Me quita mas de 10 años y encima vive con su tía, hay que estar solo para comentar un festivo a las 4:00 de la madrugada, no es mas que un pobre diablo que así que aparece forera nueva va detrás a ver si puede quitar algo y cuando de dicen No, es cuando monta en cólera, pero en fin no voy a dar mas publicidad de quien no la merece, este es tu hilo de bullates y lo demás sobra.
> 
> *Feliz festivo*



Pero si hoy es martes, bizcochito 

Aaaah has cambiado lo de feliz domingo brujita


----------



## xilebo (1 Nov 2022)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> no es una lámapra y no es mi casa....



No he dado ni una


----------



## barullo (1 Nov 2022)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> no es una lámapra y no es mi casa....



No cito tu mensaje con foto por si quieres quitarlo: se ve poquisimo...la próxima vez en lugar de mallas negras ponte unos pantis que veamos algo que no se ve ni a rezar


----------



## xilebo (1 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Pero si hoy es martes, bizcochito
> 
> Aaaah has cambiado lo de feliz domingo brujita



Y mañana es miercoles


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (1 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> No cito tu mensaje con foto por si quieres quitarlo: se ve poquisimo...la próxima vez en lugar de mallas negras ponte unos pantis que veamos algo que no se ve ni a rezar



se vé lo suficiente la forma del bullate... no son mallas es pantalón apretado...


----------



## xilebo (1 Nov 2022)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> se vé lo suficiente la forma del bullate... no son mallas es pantalón apretado...



El medico le dijo a barullo que fuera al oculista, y todavia no ha ido


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (1 Nov 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Múúúúúúúúúúúúú!!



Le pones un rabo y el culo de una vaca frisona clavado.


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (1 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> No cito tu mensaje con foto por si quieres quitarlo: se ve poquisimo...la próxima vez en lugar de mallas negras ponte unos pantis que veamos algo que no se ve ni a rezar



Joder pareces novato, el color negro de toda la vida disimula lorzas y adiposidades.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (1 Nov 2022)

Policía Pérez dijo:


> Que el Proario es un gordo llamado Toni Agut



Anda que has tarado a venir a olerme el culo nunca mejor dicho,lo has leído en el perfil de kokod y has venido cómo carroñero, ME CAGO EN TUS PUTOS MUERTOS HIJO DE LA GRAN PUTA MOCO DE CUADRA..


----------



## masia (1 Nov 2022)

Policía Pérez dijo:


> Que el Proario es un gordo llamado Toni Agut



@Policía Pérez Tú también eres mosso como @El tuerto Bowman y yo????
Joder, joder, yo pensaba que eras policía.
Ese Pegasus del Toni es la leche,


----------



## xilebo (1 Nov 2022)

Ha quedao buena noche


----------



## Edge2 (1 Nov 2022)

Y las fotos?


----------



## xilebo (1 Nov 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Y las fotos?



En la pagina 161 hay una


----------



## Edge2 (1 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> En la pagina 161 hay una



No se rick...


----------



## Edge2 (1 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> En la pagina 161 hay una



tengo sospechas...


----------



## xilebo (3 Nov 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> tengo sospechas...



Jajajajaja truco o trato ?


----------



## masia (19 Nov 2022)

Ederne dijo:


> Próximamente, *Black Friday*...



Nos guardas alguna sorpresa para ese día @Ederne ????
A que hora aprox.?????


----------



## Ederne (19 Nov 2022)

masia dijo:


> Nos guardas alguna sorpresa para ese día @Ederne ????
> A que hora aprox.?????



Quien dice un Viernes dice un Sábado, la hora que yo vea.


----------



## Mr. Sandman (19 Nov 2022)

Ederne dijo:


> Quien dice un Viernes dice un Sábado, la hora que yo vea.



¿Podrías pasarme una copia por privado?


----------



## Ederne (19 Nov 2022)

Mr. Sandman dijo:


> ¿Podrías pasarme una copia por privado?



Serás el primero.


----------



## Mr. Sandman (19 Nov 2022)

Ederne dijo:


> Serás el primero.



Gracias hermosa.


----------



## _Suso_ (19 Nov 2022)

Aquí todas las foreras tienen más rabo que la pantera rosa y lo sabéis


----------



## masia (20 Nov 2022)

Ederne dijo:


> Serás el primero.



Puedo ser el 2º??????? @Ederne


----------



## barullo (26 Nov 2022)

¿Dónde está Ederne? dijo que venía el black friday


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (26 Nov 2022)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> Si se critica es que eres maricón tú y todo el que lo haga .. Qué os parece? @Sinjar @121 @Azog el Profanador @Ramius @Riviere @Zurraspilla @urretxea @.Kaikus
> Ver archivo adjunto 1247077



Vaya culazo te echaba toda mi argamasa dentro jejeje


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (26 Nov 2022)

Dimitri Alcolikov dijo:


> Vaya culazo te echaba toda mi argamasa dentro jejeje



JAJAJA NO SEAS BOCAS QUE LUEGO OS DOY MIEDO Y NO QUERÉIS QUEDAR..


----------



## genki (28 Dic 2022)

Que abandonado me tenéis esto.


----------

